# SBM - St Barbara Limited



## chicken (1 May 2005)

Reading the latest Share Magazine an intresting article caught my eye..SBM..who bought the gold assets from SGW...any comments ,or what do the investors think ???? Price is cheap enough...at present 11c...is there life in this stock...comments please...SHARE MAGAZINE thinks so...


----------



## chicken (2 May 2005)

*Re: SBM....St BARBARA MINES*

Has anyone read the article...interesting part where it says they have now got 10000km²...of the world richest undiscovered reserves...and they also say that it would cost $250million to reproduce the mines and with the gold they have it must be cheap...paid $38 million only and could very well be a giant in the making...they are hoping to produce up to 250000 oz. of gold what does the board think...I got aboard at 10c...today trading at around 11.5cents..cheapie with potential.....


----------



## chicken (2 May 2005)

*Re: SBM....St BARBARA MINES*

Well, I just checked what they bought...and I like it...potential is hugh...also seem to have NICKEL potential...this might be the lode for this company...check it out its much bigger than I first thought......


----------



## kooka1956 (2 May 2005)

*Re: SBM....St BARBARA MINES*

I haven't read the article,but I remember back in the early 1990's,they had a mine in. W.A. which had huge gold reserves (' you could actualy see the seams of gold") which was not mined at the time because of heavy rains which flooded its mine. At the time it was deemed too costly to drain and extractthe gold then, maybe the time has now ripened.
Regards Kooka


----------



## kooka1956 (2 May 2005)

*Re: SBM....St BARBARA MINES*

I haven't read the article,but I remember back in the early 1990's,they had a mine in. W.A. which had huge gold reserves (' you could actualy see the seams of gold") which was not mined at the time because of heavy rains which flooded its mine. At the time it was deemed too costly to drain and extract the gold then, maybe the time has now ripened.
Regards Kooka


----------



## chicken (2 May 2005)

*Re: SBM....St BARBARA MINES*

Kooka  SBM bought the GOLD assets from SGW who went belly up...and the SHARE magazine had a full page written by TIM THREADGOLD a PERTH based business Journalist who has written for BRW he is also a geologist...so he understands what it is all about....Check what SBM posted the last few days....explaining what they intend in doing..I am just remarking on how hugh the gold assets really are...could be a big winner...as his last sentence said St BARBARA could be a sleeper waiting for a wake up call...the reserves they say they have are7.9 million OZ of Gold.....plus Nickel...assets...the new CEO is ED ESHUYS...who replaced Miller he is a prominent Geologist...they have 200 staff and produced 25000oz Gold last month...they also claim the assets they bought are worth $250million replacement cost also have reinstated contractors and have a land bank about 13000Km²..this could be a sleeper which will suprise...mines are operating and producing...annyway its in the MAY issue of SHARE magazine..I thought I bring it to the boards attention....also it mentioned that Resource Capital Fund and the St James Place Recovery TRUST..their stakes is 31.4% and 7.1% of ST BARBARA..


----------



## chicken (2 May 2005)

*Re: SBM....St BARBARA MINES*

Their website is  www.stbarbara.com.au


----------



## chicken (13 May 2005)

*Re: SBM....St BARBARA MINES*

Annyone with more information on this stock or known facts as this one could go annytime higher see what I wrote..for gold buffs much of intrest I am holding stock as I feel this is a train at the station will move as soon as we get some anouncements....annyone?


----------



## chicken (14 May 2005)

*Re: SBM....St BARBARA MINES*

This stock may jet supprise...read what they are doing...very intresting..could move quickly as GOLD and also Nickel will be part of their production..I bought 200K shares and feel what SHARE MAGAZINE said in their MAY issue could very well be the future for SBM...also checked where they are at...anouncement from SBM..intresting article on www.kitcometals.com  re wall of worry  and GOLD is featured as possible rise in price..NICKEL will rise as there is a world shortage...and SBM should anounce something soon they are drilling at the moment...at present price its cheap....the demise of SWG...has enhaced SBM as market maker ,check it out yourself.....


----------



## doctorj (15 May 2005)

*Re: SBM....St BARBARA MINES*

Chicken, I always enjoy reading your posts, but I wish you'd consider using the occasional paragraph.

SBM are on my radar too, simply based on their cash flow relative to their market cap.  Their is significant challenges ahead and the environmental bonds and other monies they will be required to spend to upgrade existing facilities are considerable.

It will be interesting to see how they perform over the next 12 months.  I suspect it will go down before it goes up considerably.  They don't have the capital to accelerate their progress and as noted above, they need to spend a lot!


----------



## ob1kenobi (15 May 2005)

*Re: SBM....St BARBARA MINES*

It may be worth noting that St Barbara Mines 

Average Price: 0.0828 (50-day)   0.0645 (200-day) 

Average Volume: 4,632,600 (50-day)   1,940,300 (200-day) 

It was at 0.10 per share at close on Friday, it lowest has been 0.04 and its highest 0.13 per share. Given the capital costs and associated on-costs, it would be hard to see it in the near term trading to much higher. I suspect it will hold to its moving average. 
 

____________________
The above are merely my views and do not constitute advice. Please seek advice from a suitably qualified and licenced professional when considering your own financial objectives.


----------



## chicken (16 May 2005)

*Re: SBM....St BARBARA MINES*



			
				doctorj said:
			
		

> Chicken, I always enjoy reading your posts, but I wish you'd consider using the occasional paragraph.
> 
> SBM are on my radar too, simply based on their cash flow relative to their market cap.  Their is significant challenges ahead and the environmental bonds and other monies they will be required to spend to upgrade existing facilities are considerable.
> 
> It will be interesting to see how they perform over the next 12 months.  I suspect it will go down before it goes up considerably.  They don't have the capital to accelerate their progress and as noted above, they need to spend a lot!



Doc,I feel as you said its on your Radar screene..that SBM will deliver..just a waiting game


----------



## chicken (21 June 2005)

*Re: SBM....St BARBARA MINES*

Looks like something is up stock is rising at good volumes waiting for announcements should be good if they got it together also depending how much gold has been processed...I expect a good result...see one of Zinifex's directors on this board...I am not sure what it means but could be important...we shall see what is being played here.....their land bank of 14000 sq km might have something to do with it....but we soon will know won't we?


----------



## chicken (21 June 2005)

*Re: SBM....St BARBARA MINES*



			
				chicken said:
			
		

> Looks like something is up stock is rising at good volumes waiting for announcements should be good if they got it together also depending how much gold has been processed...I expect a good result...see one of Zinifex,s directors on this boared...I am not sure what it means but could be important...we shall see what is being played here.....there land bank of 14000 sq km might have something to do with it....but we soon will know want we



Stock rose by 15% today....what is up annyone with clues...????


----------



## It's Snake Pliskin (22 June 2005)

*Re: SBM....St BARBARA MINES*

Looks like an accurate price reversal today. Down 8%.


----------



## chicken (22 June 2005)

*Re: SBM....St BARBARA MINES*



			
				Snake Pliskin said:
			
		

> Looks like an accurate price reversal today. Down 8%.



Yes, but wait the announcements which should not be far of and yesterdays turnover of 20million shares will be nothing to what is to come....after all they bought the mines and processing facilities plus a lot more....as I said read and make your research a lot more will happen here


----------



## chicken (23 June 2005)

*Re: SBM....St BARBARA MINES*



			
				chicken said:
			
		

> Yes, but wait the announcements which should not be far of and yesterdays turnover of 20million shares will be nothing to what is to come....after all they bought the mines and processing facilities plus,lplus a lot more....as I said read and make your research a lot more will happen here



I emailed the company asking when we would get an update on the company...reply was prompt and it said 'ST BARBARA is due to release its JUNE 2005 report by the end of july regards TRUDY LAWRENCE'.  So we should see what they bring us..I have a feeling with high gold prices ,its all good....I hold 200k shares now and will see where they are going from here....this stock cannot be shortsold.....bound to be solid if they get it together.....


----------



## chicken (8 July 2005)

*Re: SBM....St BARBARA MINES*



			
				chicken said:
			
		

> I emailed the company asking when we would get an update on the company...reply was promt and it said ST BARBARA is due to release its JUNE 2005 report by the end of july regards TRUDY LAWRENCE  So we should see what they bring us..I have a feeling with high gold prices ,its all good....I hold 200k shares now and will see where they are going from here....this stock cannot be shortsold.....bound to be solid if they got it together.....



GOLD is rising again and this company is so cheap of what they got...I feel that this share will rise quickly as soon as their news is out 10.5c is a steel for a gold stock with a 85000oz production for the last 3 months may even be higher....annyway you been told by the chicken....will re post as soon as announcements due....make your research....chicken said its a buy


----------



## Fleeta (8 July 2005)

*Re: SBM....St BARBARA MINES*

Glad to see you found something else to ramp Chicken!

I'm sure it will go up too....and BPC will hit $1.50 and ZFX will hit $4....what year are we talking about that this will happen?


----------



## chicken (8 July 2005)

*Re: SBM....St BARBARA MINES*



			
				Fleeta said:
			
		

> Glad to see you found something else to ramp Chicken!
> 
> I'm sure it will go up too....and BPC will hit $1.50 and ZFX will hit $4....what year are we talking about that this will happen?



Has nothing to do with ramping...I shall come back to what you just said...and then I will point out I TOLD YOU ALL.....I said do your research..now have you I bet you have not even looked.....DO YOUR RESEARCH....and read what I posted..nothing to do about ramping..they are talking about 400000 oz per year production...this will be a much larger company...read their website....


----------



## It's Snake Pliskin (9 July 2005)

*Re: SBM....St BARBARA MINES*



			
				chicken said:
			
		

> I emailed the company asking when we would get an update on the company...reply was promt and it said ST BARBARA is due to release its JUNE 2005 report by the end of july regards TRUDY LAWRENCE  So we should see what they bring us..I have a feeling with high gold prices ,its all good....I hold 200k shares now and will see where they are going from here....this stock cannot be shortsold.....bound to be solid if they got it together.....




Did you tell them your name was Chicken?


----------



## chicken (9 July 2005)

*Re: SBM....St BARBARA MINES*



			
				Snake Pliskin said:
			
		

> Did you tell them your name was Chicken?



TinaUNDERTHEBRIDGE....Read and make your research before you post your reply...20 SHAREHOLDERS are now holding 67.5% of ALL shares in SBM...the year before it was 55%...and the year before that silch...so I wonder if 67.5% of all shares are taken by 20 SHAREHOLDERS...they must know more and bought because as I said before they are now talking a lot more GOLD than before as soon as their anouncements come out..as GOLD is rising....a lot of people will want some of this action I can see it it is hinted 8 million oz. of gold is their reserves could even be higher...and they are getting up to speed...the 10.5c you are paying now will be peanuts of what they will go up to...I bought..not trading in 12 months at least 100% increase you will see


----------



## It's Snake Pliskin (14 July 2005)

*Re: SBM....St BARBARA MINES*



			
				chicken said:
			
		

> TinaUNDERTHEBRIDGE....Read and make your research before you post your reply...20 SHAREHOLDERS are now holding 67.5% of ALL shares in SBM...the year before it was 55%...and the year before that silch...so I wonder if 67.5% of all shares are taken by 20 SHAREHOLDERS...they must know more and bought because as I said before they are now talking a lot more GOLD than before as soon as their anouncements come out..as GOLD is rising....a lot of people will want some of this action I can see it it is hinted 8 million oz. of gold is their reserves could even be higher...and they are getting up to speed...the 10.5c you are paying now will be peanuts of what they will go up to...I bought..not trading in 12 months at least 100% increase you will see




Hi Chicken,

I found this and thought you might like to read it. Shaw stockbroking site - http://www.egoli.com.au/egoli/egoliOpenBriefing.asp 

Go to columns - Open briefing - Santa barbara interview.

Enjoy!


----------



## chicken (26 July 2005)

*Re: SBM....St BARBARA MINES*

Doc I hope you kept SBM on your radar screen.....things arw now on the move....LOLOLOLOLOLO


----------



## chicken (27 July 2005)

*Re: SBM....St BARBARA MINES*

SBM have already recovered their cash outlay for SWG through the sale of surplus plant and equipment....over $2million......Produced over 85000ozs of gold at a $76 oz below budget{thats well over $6million extra on the bottom line...niece bonus }....Cash position up $14millon in 3 months.SBM have got to be doing something right to accumulate that sort of money.Even without the extra $6million from lower production costs they have over $10million in the bank. The closing cash position of $16.2 million JUNE 30 excluding cash backing of bonds,compares with $2.2 million as at 31march 2005...


----------



## chicken (28 July 2005)

*Re: SBM....St BARBARA MINES*



			
				chicken said:
			
		

> SBM have already recovered their cash outlay for SWG through the sale of surplus plant and equipment....over $2million......Produced over 85000ozs of gold at a $76 oz below budget{thats well over $6million extra on the bottom line...niece bonus }....Cash position up $14millon in 3 months.SBM have got to be doing something right to accumulate that sort of money.Even without the extra $6million from lower production costs they have over $10million in the bank. The closing cash position of $16.2 million JUNE 30 excluding cash backing of bonds,compares with $2.2 million as at 31march 2005...



Today the lates SBM have sold their shareholding in both Companies they held and another $6million Dollars are now in kitty....so SBM are now ready to expand of what they are doing....read their announcements as things are happening...this will be a niece little earner....they produced 86000 ozs of Gold for 3 months....so what will they produce for 12....just a thought...there is talk by the company that within 2 years somewhere  of 450000 ozs will be produced,,,make your own research as I feel this one will be a goer...I am still waiting to hear from Share magazine to print the article they wrote as soon as I have it will post it here....not my words but written by a GEOLOGIST....as they know what they are talking about.....


----------



## chicken (29 July 2005)

*Re: SBM....St. Barbara Mines*

I just had a look at the graph at YAHOO technicals ...most intresting...the share is trending higher since MARCH when the purchase from SWG was announced...I hope to post what this Geologist said in Shares...should get the OK on friday....do your research.......but check out this graph....on SBM


----------



## chicken (30 July 2005)

*Re: SBM....St. Barbara Mines*



			
				chicken said:
			
		

> I just had a look at the graph at YAHOO technicals ...most intresting...the share is trending higher since MARCH when the purchase from SWG was announced...I hope to post what this Geologist said in Shares...should get the OK on friday....do your research.......but check out this graph....on SBM



The stock rose by 30% this months...Tim Treadgold is a Perth based business jounalist who has written for BRW and Shares magazines since they were founded.He studied geology but switched to journalismin 1969 during the Poseidon nickel boom...the article he wrote was headed GWALIAS GOLD GRABBED...and he wrote There is no doubtthat St BARBARA has aquired a potential company changig range of ASSETS, including 4 operating gold processing plants, a number of mines and a 10000 square kilometer land bankthat covers some of THE MOST PROSPECTING MINERALISED STRUCTURES IN AUSTRALIA<IF NOT THE WORLD..then in the last paragraph he said...The next few monthswill show whether ST BARBARA got the bargain it believes,or whether buying a business out of a failed corporate structure remains a game of trying to catch a falling knife.If ESHUYS..CEO,Geologist...and his team can stich  together a coherent picture of continuing gold production,rationalisation of surplus assets and exploration on the very impressive land bank...THEN ST BARBARA COULD BE A SLEEPER WAITING FOR A WAKE UP CALL....since they took over in 3 months they produced 86000ozs of GOLD...sold assets and received more than $2 million...started exploration on their nickel acreage...where we are waiting for their announcements....and have forecasted that their gold production will be more than 150000 ozs for the year.....after all they vauled SWG gold assets at $250 million $$$...but bought it with $2.3 million and the other $36 million is for taking over enviromental and performance bonds...they are now saying they got 9.2 millon known ozs Gold... so for 13c...the company is capitalised at $60million.....as I am not an advisor,I am also not a rocket scintist...just a humble person who understands figures it makes sense the company is well undervaled.......work you figures....after all the 20 shareholders who hold 67.5%..know this has a potential..He also said STBARBARA is a revival story in the waiting....I bought as I am conviced...after all the big boys bought and spent millions on these shares....and they are now buying on monday for 1 year at least 56 million shares back...as some one said this one is going to be a niece little earner.......make your research.....www.stbarbara.com.au


----------



## sam76 (31 July 2005)

*Re: SBM....St. Barbara Mines*

Hey Chicken,

Check out www.miningnews.net

some good articles about SBM there.


----------



## chicken (31 July 2005)

*Re: SBM....St. Barbara Mines*



			
				sam76 said:
			
		

> Hey Chicken,
> 
> Check out www.miningnews.net
> 
> some good articles about SBM there.



Thanks for the information...I also understand that on the 10th August..the CEO from SBM will give a presentation at the Diggers and mining confrence ion Kalgorlie ...also once our SP breaches 13c....it will go much higher as the market are becoming aware of this stock.....Their assets say around $300 million....and the shareprice at 13c...means its only capitalised at $63million....so if they sold uo we would get 50cents per share....does that make sense..I wonder?????


----------



## It's Snake Pliskin (31 July 2005)

*Re: SBM....St. Barbara Mines*



			
				chicken said:
			
		

> Thanks for the information...I also understand that on the 10th August..the CEO from SBM will give a presentation at the Diggers and mining confrence ion Kalgorlie ...also once our SP breaches 13c....it will go much higher as the market are becoming aware of this stock.....Their assets say around $300 million....and the shareprice at 13c...means its only capitalised at $63million....so if they sold uo we would get 50cents per share....does that make sense..I wonder?????




Chicken,

...if they sold uo... What is uo? 
Could you elaborate more on that please?

Snake Pliskin


----------



## chicken (31 July 2005)

*Re: SBM....St. Barbara Mines*



			
				Snake Pliskin said:
			
		

> Chicken,
> 
> ...if they sold uo... What is uo?
> Could you elaborate more on that please?
> ...



Sorry it should read ,SOLD UP...or liqudated or dissolved shareholders would receive 50cents a share.....because of the assets which are now present in the company.....work it out what 9.3 million ozs of GOLD are worth...once you do that you will know that SBM is sitting on a goldmine....if I had been an SWG investor I would buy SBM to get my money back...I own 500k shares in SBM now......


----------



## chicken (1 August 2005)

*Re: SBM....St. Barbara Mines*



			
				chicken said:
			
		

> Sorry it should read ,SOLD UP...or liqudated or dissolved shareholders would receive 50cents a share.....because of the assets which are now present in the company.....work it out what 9.3 million ozs of GOLD are worth...once you do that you will know that SBM is sitting on a goldmine....if I had been an SWG investor I would buy SBM to get my money back...I own 500k shares in SBM now......



SBM said in the year 2006 they hope to be producing 300000ozs....and 2007  550000 ozs a year....the indication they give that they have 9.2 million oz of gold in reserves....I did a multiplication at todays price and I am astounded how much in Dollar term it is....annyone who is intrested just do the sums and you will see what I mean..I do not want to ramp so do your research and sums and you will see at present price its just cheap...if I was NEWCREST MINING  I would buy this company as the gold in the ground  of 9.2 million ozs  work it out,SBM is very cheap  ...and would represent hugh value....


----------



## chicken (1 August 2005)

*Re: SBM....St. Barbara Mines*

Breakout alert was as high as 14cents..going through at 13.5 cents...will go a lot higher than that...make your research


----------



## It's Snake Pliskin (1 August 2005)

*Re: SBM....St. Barbara Mines*



			
				chicken said:
			
		

> Breakout alert was as high as 14cents..going through at 13.5 cents...will go a lot higher than that...make your research




Chicken, 

I enjoy your passion for stocks. In English we say "do your research" though.


----------



## Caliente (1 August 2005)

*Re: SBM....St. Barbara Mines*

Hi, I'm interested in SBM, but does it represent expensive buying where its at right now, about .135 to .14
???

Cheers!


----------



## Caliente (1 August 2005)

*Re: SBM....St. Barbara Mines*

just to clarify, the reason why I say this is because of the rapid burst in the stock price (approx. 20% last week!!!)

I've just sold out of JHX at a very tidy profit and am considering investing in this raging bull on the assumption that the report on Aug 10 will draw it higher.


----------



## chicken (1 August 2005)

*Re: SBM....St. Barbara Mines*



			
				Caliente said:
			
		

> just to clarify, the reason why I say this is because of the rapid burst in the stock price (approx. 20% last week!!!)
> 
> I've just sold out of JHX at a very tidy profit and am considering investing in this raging bull on the assumption that the report on Aug 10 will draw it higher.



CALIENTE......will go higher quickly....do your research...undervalued since taking over assets of Sons of Gwalia GOLD reserves....Read what has been said


----------



## Caliente (1 August 2005)

*Re: SBM....St. Barbara Mines*



			
				chicken said:
			
		

> SBM said in the year 2006 they hope to be producing 300000ozs....and 2007  550000 ozs a year....the indication they give that they have 9.2 million oz of gold in reserves....I did a multiplication at todays price and I am astounded how much in Dollar term it is....annyone who is intrested just do the sums and you will see what I mean..I do not want to ramp so do your research and sums and you will see at present price its just cheap...if I was NEWCREST MINING  I would buy this company as the gold in the ground  of 9.2 million ozs  work it out,SBM is very cheap  ...and would represent hugh value....




The 9.3Moz reserves figure quoted on the report. is that gold only or does it also account for their nickel/copper because you're right, the company holding this much gold is a bonanza!


----------



## chicken (1 August 2005)

*Re: SBM....St. Barbara Mines*

Gold only any other reserves are seperate from the 9.2 million ozs...bonanza yes you are right the market is just waking up to this fact....I saw it as soon as I read the article back in MARCH...also trying to awake people to the fact that this one is going to go...like Zinifex...this one is even at 14cents CHEAP...should be worth  a lot more....the market is waking up here as Gold is going higher...


----------



## brerwallabi (2 August 2005)

*Re: SBM....St. Barbara Mines*

sbm always had dodgy management in the past how radical were the changes  - i have not followed this for about 12 months- were always full of promises- see they sold completely out of nustar do they need some money because of cashflow???


----------



## chicken (2 August 2005)

*Re: SBM....St. Barbara Mines*



			
				brerwallabi said:
			
		

> sbm always had dodgy management in the past how radical were the changes  - i have not followed this for about 12 months- were always full of promises- see they sold completely out of nustar do they need some money because of cashflow???



No they dont need money...its just why have investments when you got 5 Billion $$ worth of gold to work with by selling these shareholding they are concentrating on their Gold production which if you read what SBM said will grow rapidly....in fact 375000000 shares are owned by 20 shareholders only 150000000 shares are public...and as from today they are buying back 56000000 million shares so only100 million are freely available....their assets are 300million$$ and the share price is 13.5cents...so hugh upside...DO YOUR FIGURES....it was all in Sharemagazine  READ IT


----------



## chicken (2 August 2005)

*Re: SBM....St. Barbara Mines*

SBM management....ALL BEEN GIVEN THE BOOT>>>All new management....the old team are all picking their unemployment cheque from centre link LOLOLOL

GET SHARES MAGAZINE MAY ISSUE...TIM TREADBOLT wrote GWALIAS GOLD GRABBED.....page 22...its all there for everyone to read.....MAY 2005....issue


----------



## Caliente (2 August 2005)

*Re: SBM....St. Barbara Mines*

done it, picked up a nice little package of 20000 at 0.13

Lets hope for the best


----------



## sam76 (2 August 2005)

*Re: SBM....St. Barbara Mines*

Welcome aboard, Caliente.

I agree with Mr. Chicken

I think this stock has a lot more upside as well.

Sam.

As the (in)famous 80's pop group, Yazz once sang;

"The only way is up"
:


----------



## pickup (5 August 2005)

*Re: SBM....St. Barbara Mines*

SBM, tightens share base,  providing value

With SBM commencing a buyback of approx 55.5 million of its own shares, the management, consider that their shares are better value than anything else in the market. They have already sold approx. $6 million of SED and NMC shares they owned to put the money into their own company shares. Thats a hint of what they think of their own product.
They are tightening the share base, its the opposite of a lot of other companies that keep diluting their share base placing millions of shares and burning money. Most companies in the USA + ASX i can remember doing this, their share price has gone up afterwards.
Being 71 years of age myself, and traded half my life i cannot recall a company of this small capitilisation around 13 cents ever been involved with a buyback.  Please correc me if i am wrong
 They have $28 mill in cash, and performance bonds 
A resource base of 9 mill ozs of gold. 
Millions of dollars worth of SGW plant to either use, or sell off, increasing cash reserves
Steadily increasing gold removal, with forecast gold production of 150,000 ozs for 2005/6 at Southern Cross. Their medium term objective, at Southern Cross, Meekatharra, and Tarmoola, which is dependant upon exploration success is aprox 550,000 ozs per annum.
Huge ground area [approx 10,000 square kilometers] purchased from SGW,with significant exploration potential for the future.
SBM Directors Colin Wise and Ed Eshuys buying SBM shares.
Top ceo-geologist Ed Eshuys now in charge,[ Well respected by the market], he helped make Joseph Gutnick most of his money, in Joe`s gold mining companies.
And its all politicaly risk free,  in australia.


----------



## chicken (5 August 2005)

*Re: SBM....St. Barbara Mines*



			
				pickup said:
			
		

> SBM, tightens share base,  providing value
> 
> With SBM commencing a buyback of approx 55.5 million of its own shares, the management, consider that their shares are better value than anything else in the market. They have already sold approx. $6 million of SED and NMC shares they owned to put the money into their own company shares. Thats a hint of what they think of their own product.
> They are tightening the share base, its the opposite of a lot of other companies that keep diluting their share base placing millions of shares and burning money. Most companies in the USA + ASX i can remember doing this, their share price has gone up afterwards.
> ...



Pickup, you got the facts as I see them so on the 8th August there is a presentation at the DIGGERS AND MINERS forum in Kalgorlie....so I wonder what they will say TOM TREADGOLD said exactly what you posted..I own 500K of shares and I feel if everything goes to plan...here is my retirement fund....good post as I see it as you posted......also check your May issue of SHARES MAGAZINE....TOM TREADBOLT wrote the article


----------



## chicken (7 August 2005)

*Re: SBM....St. Barbara Mines*



			
				pickup said:
			
		

> SBM, tightens share base,  providing value
> 
> With SBM commencing a buyback of approx 55.5 million of its own shares, the management, consider that their shares are better value than anything else in the market. They have already sold approx. $6 million of SED and NMC shares they owned to put the money into their own company shares. Thats a hint of what they think of their own product.
> They are tightening the share base, its the opposite of a lot of other companies that keep diluting their share base placing millions of shares and burning money. Most companies in the USA + ASX i can remember doing this, their share price has gone up afterwards.
> ...



I just had a thought....SBM sold surplus assets from their buy out of SWG..received over $2 million they produced over 86000 ozs of Gold....from these assets in 3 months...their profits possibly say $15 to $18 million $$$ from the sales of gold...so basically the rest is for very little money...so the value is hugh....as they said the SWG assets they valued at $250million....must be all good for us shareholders....and we been told they have 9.2million ozs of GOLD in the ground....so what value will the market put on these asset in the coming months...and I did not even mention they  are now investigating how much or how big the Nickel deposits are....also I noticed the CEO joining MT GIBSON IRON ORE MGX...live is getting intresting....


----------



## chicken (7 August 2005)

*Re: SBM....St. Barbara Mines*



			
				chicken said:
			
		

> I just had a thought....SBM sold surplus assets from their buy out of SWG..received over $2 million they produced over 86000 ozs of Gold....from these assets in 3 months...their profits possibly say $15 to $18 million $$$ from the sales of gold...so basically the rest is for very little money...so the value is hugh....as they said the SWG assets they valued at $250million....must be all good for us shareholders....and we been told they have 9.2million ozs of GOLD in the ground....so what value will the market put on these asset in the coming months...and I did not even mention they  are now investigating how much or how big the Nickel deposits are....also I noticed the CEO joining MT GIBSON IRON ORE MGX...live is getting intresting....



I meant to say the CEO from SWG....NOT SBM CEO....my apology...they are looking for a CEO for SWG....pity it was once a great little company...


----------



## Caliente (8 August 2005)

*Re: SBM....St. Barbara Mines*

5/8/05 SBM/WOSS Litigation

Anyone know whats going on?


----------



## chicken (8 August 2005)

*Re: SBM....St. Barbara Mines*



			
				Caliente said:
			
		

> 5/8/05 SBM/WOSS Litigation
> 
> Anyone know whats going on?



No, I wish I knew but we should know soon enough as litigation could be anything.....I am sure SBM will weather it quickly....but I am not concerned as by looks of thing they want to do SBM into the eye...I am sure the lawyers will fix it...and sort it out....SBM is now a large concern and we will have to get used to people trying to screw them...I am sure that Eshusy knows what he is doing


----------



## chicken (8 August 2005)

*Re: SBM....St. Barbara Mines*



			
				chicken said:
			
		

> No, I wish I knew but we should know soon enough as litigation could be anything.....I am sure SBM will weather it quickly....but I am not concerned as by looks of thing they want to do SBM into the eye...I am sure the lawyers will fix it...and sort it out....SBM is now a large concern and we will have to get used to people trying to screw them...I am sure that Eshusy knows what he is doing



Looking at the announcement.....SBM announced it .


----------



## Caliente (8 August 2005)

*Re: SBM....St. Barbara Mines*



			
				chicken said:
			
		

> looking at the announcement.....SBM announced it .




The header of the report has Westgold Resources NL written over it however, with  not like it matters tho.

i just hope whatever's happening is dealt with swiftly.

Hmm...



> For further information please contact Andrew Chapman (08) 9326 5700 or visit the Westgold Resources NL website www.westgold.com.au.




Might check it out!

EDIT: i just sent an email to Chapman, the company secretary. hopefully, this sheds more light on the situation.


----------



## chicken (8 August 2005)

*Re: SBM....St. Barbara Mines*

Just to say I contacted ST. BARBARA MINES....go to www.stbarbara.com.au  and have asked them please explain....one way of buying stock cheaper.....


----------



## chicken (8 August 2005)

*Re: SBM....St. Barbara Mines*



			
				chicken said:
			
		

> Just to say I contacted ST. BARBARA MINES....go to www.stbarbara.com.au  and have asked them please explain....one way of buying stock cheaper.....



This litigation is against a past director Mr Woss for the sum of $7.6 million $$$ and was filed in 2000  so 5 years ago....so its older than my hat...if it had anny substance it would have been decided long ago...someone thinks after all this time they are getting paid..LOLOLOL


----------



## Caliente (8 August 2005)

*Re: SBM....St. Barbara Mines*

hehehe, cool stuff chicken!

Westgold sent me this totally vague reply



> Dear Sir
> 
> I cannot comment on what St Barbara may or may not explain but I believe
> there should be reference to this matter in their last annual report. If
> ...


----------



## chicken (8 August 2005)

*Re: SBM....St. Barbara Mines*

CALIENTE....on Wesgold they said as I said before it was filed in 2000 so 5 years ago...I think there is a bit of brown stuff being thrown around and they are trying to get back at SBM...the amount called for is for $7.6 million....I wonder who is up who....and Eshuay will take this little matter in hand ....I feel that it will blow over quickly...more a nuisance than anything....I thought it was something more serious.....


----------



## chicken (8 August 2005)

*Re: SBM....St. Barbara Mines*

Trudy Lawrence just sent an email from SBM...and she said there were an article re the litigation in the 2004 report...on page 58...and if something comes of it its questionable...I wonder why and who is behind trying to pull SBM down...even for $7.6 million..I think Wesgold is trying to make mileage out of SBM emerging gold producer...and popularity ,that now ,with their purchase of SWG gold assets.....I think thats their play and its 5 years old now and as I said if their was ANYTHING IN THIS IT WOULD HAVE SETTLED LONG AGO.....


----------



## chicken (8 August 2005)

*Re: SBM....St. Barbara Mines*



			
				chicken said:
			
		

> Trudy Lawrence just sent an email from SBM...and she said there were an article re the litigation in the 2004 report...on page 58...and if something comes of it its questionable...I wonder why and who is behind trying to pull SBM down...even for $7.6 million..I think Wesgold is trying to make mileage out of SBM emerging gold producer...and popularity ,that now ,with their purchase of SWG gold assets.....I think thats their play and its 5 years old now and as I said if their was ANYTHING IN THIS IT WOULD HAVE SETTLED LONG AGO.....



Just going through the 2004 SBM report....the litigation was Wes bought shares in SBM....then sold lost money and wants to sue for its losses....well no wonder its all a farce if I could sue everytime I lost money on shares,,,that is what it is all about...Mr Woss sold these shares and they are trying to claim their losses...I think the company has everyright to defend the claim.....and after 5 years their claim is just about out the door...what a farce


----------



## Singh (8 August 2005)

*Re: SBM....St. Barbara Mines*



			
				chicken said:
			
		

> Just going through the 2004 SBM report....the litigation was Wes bought shares in SBM....then sold lost money and wants to sue for its losses....they are trying to claim their losses...I think the company has everyright to defend the claim.....and after 5 years their claim is just about out the door...what a farce




'Chicken', was there any false announcements by SBM!!! I wonder how someone can just claim a loss on shares unless any false reports or promises were made by SBM.I hope there's nothing serious.Wish you the best for your retirement plans.


----------



## chicken (8 August 2005)

*Re: SBM....St. Barbara Mines*



			
				Singh said:
			
		

> 'Chicken', was there any false announcements by SBM!!! I wonder how someone can just claim a loss on shares unless any false reports or promises were made by SBM.I hope there's nothing serious.Wish you the best for your retirement plans.



Singh....read the 2004 SBM report its ALL there....as I posted all OLD HAT with little substance..read it on page 58.....not a big deal....lawyers loving it....but for the total equasion of SBM...very little effect...just brown stuff being thrown around......READ IT YOURSELF


----------



## chicken (8 August 2005)

*Re: SBM....St. Barbara Mines*



			
				Singh said:
			
		

> 'Chicken', was there any false announcements by SBM!!! I wonder how someone can just claim a loss on shares unless any false reports or promises were made by SBM.I hope there's nothing serious.Wish you the best for your retirement plans.



SBM promised nothing its all in the report 2004 page 58...and made no false statements  read the 2004 report...just a small hitch..WES are trying to capitalise on SBM rise of fortune.....


----------



## Singh (8 August 2005)

*Re: SBM....St. Barbara Mines*

Thanks Chicken,

I just read that, I don't find any weight in their claims.I own some SBM shares, i myself got abit worried.Thanks for all the research you are doing. Lets see when the train gonna start.


----------



## sam76 (9 August 2005)

*Re: SBM....St. Barbara Mines*

Your estimates on SBM's worth could be undervalued, Chicken.   


Gold could hit $US725 on China demand
By Xiao Yu and Matt Chambers
August 9, 2005


China's growing demand for gold jewellery will drive up global prices of the metal in the next five years.

Prices may reach $US725 an ounce by 2010 from the current level of $US437 and China may overtake India as the world's largest consumer of gold jewellery, said Graham Birch of Merrill Lynch in London. Five other analysts and traders surveyed by Bloomberg said Chinese demand would bolster prices.

Jewellery demand in China, the world's fastest-growing major economy, rose 13 per cent in the first quarter and investment demand rose 36 per cent, according to the World Gold Council, a producer-funded group. Chinese incomes in urban areas rose 9.5 per cent in the first half and are forecast to surge further by the end of the decade.

"It's possible that we'll see a significant increase in demand for gold jewellery [in China]," said Darren Heathcote, head of trading at NM Rothschild & Sons in Sydney. "Rising incomes and government plans to boost domestic spending" may expand sales, he said in an email.

AdvertisementGold prices need to climb 5 per cent more to match a 16-year high of $US456.89 reached in December. Higher prices may buoy shares of Newmont and AngloGold, the two biggest goldminers. Newmont's stock has increased 4.4 per cent in the past week and AngloGold shares have risen 13 per cent so far this year.

Buying gold also protects investors against a decline in the US dollar. The metal's price usually rises as the dollar falls.

China's consumption of gold and jewellery will keep growing quickly as the economy expands and living standards rise, the Ministry of Commerce said in a report this month. The country's 1000 leading gold, silver and jewellery companies increased retail sales by 14 per cent in the first half.

"This trend is likely to continue in the medium term," said Tim Spencer, analyst with GFMS, a London research company.

China's 1.3 billion consumers are already the world's biggest users of steel, cement, copper, tin and iron ore.

An increasing number of young city women are spending more on gold jewellery from luxury brands as incomes rise. They prefer white gold, which has a silvery color and is 75 per cent pure.

Rebecca Wang, a bank clerk at HSBC Holdings in Beijing, prefers white gold to other metals such as platinum because it is cheaper and trendier. "I love it. It looks stylish and sophisticated," said Wang, who bought herself earrings and a necklace for her 29th birthday this year. "I used to think gold was dull and old-fashioned. Now I find the colour and designs attractive."

A gradual revaluation of the Chinese yuan after the country loosened the peg to the dollar last month may also increase jewellery consumption by making gold imports cheaper. "The purchasing power of the Chinese for dollar-denominated commodities has clearly gone up," said George Albino, senior analyst at Orion Securities in Toronto.

Chinese retail sales of gold jewellery rose more than 11 per cent to 224 tonnes in 2004, said GFMS. Sales might rise to as much as 600 tonnes within five years, said Merrill Lynch's Graham Birch, leading China to surpass India as the biggest consumer.

Bloomberg


----------



## chicken (9 August 2005)

*Re: SBM....St. Barbara Mines*



			
				Singh said:
			
		

> Thanks Chicken,
> 
> I just read that, I don't find any weight in their claims.I own some SBM shares, i myself got abit worried.Thanks for all the research you are doing. Lets see when the train gonna start.



Singh...this train should leave the station very soon... as this stock without SWG assets was once as high as $2....looking at figures SBM assets are in the vicinity of $300 million...maybe even higher the shares at 13cents are $75 million so just think we have a lot of upside..do your research.....and with GOLD rising....and SBM working the assets there is money for everyone.....it was just luck for the company to have bought the SWG assets so cheaply.......unreal thats all I can say.....and for us shareholders a great bonus.....


----------



## chicken (9 August 2005)

*Re: SBM....St. Barbara Mines*

Mercator enthused by MEEKATHARRA NORTH..in partnership..say there are more than 500000 ozs of GOLD.....read it in mining newsnet.....got an email from SBM saying there is an upgrade at Hercules to 180000ozs Gold and now GWALIA upgraded to 2.5 million ozs of gold....looks as if the 9.2 million ozs are still conservative......


----------



## chicken (10 August 2005)

*Re: SBM....St. Barbara Mines*

NOW, today we got the announcements I have been talking about...just got mine in colour from the company in an email...I am inpressed with the line up of directors this company has got and their qalification...very impressive....and the up dates of hercules....yes this company is going to go places with this CEO...I think he got the handle of things...but of cours the SWG deal was just unreal....SBM will now have a much brighter future having secured these assets at bargain basement prices.....MAKE YOUR OWN RESEARCH PLEASE


----------



## chicken (11 August 2005)

*Re: SBM....St. Barbara Mines*

From Diggers & Dealers....the horses mouth.....SBM is about to start drill testing a NICKEL sulphide target north of LEONORA that said to have similarities with JUBILEE MINES BONANZA COSMOS deposit......ST BARBARA CEO ED ESHUYS told diggers & dealers that the company believed its SULLIVAN prospect had a similar signature to the unique magnetic anomaly that indicated COSMOS....The 8 km trend comprising SULLIVAN has been lightly drilled previously, returning assays in the weathered zone close to the ultramatic contact of up to 0.5% nickel and 400ppm copper.....
St. Barbara produces gold from the southern cross operations previously owned by SONS of GWALIA acquired in MARCH. Forecast production in 2005/2006 is put at 150000 ounces at cash cost of $415/oz with the company working on significantly improving those numbers in future years.


----------



## sam76 (12 August 2005)

*Re: SBM....St. Barbara Mines*

whoah!

sbm @ 14.5 cents

go you good thing!


----------



## Singh (12 August 2005)

*Re: SBM....St. Barbara Mines*

Looks like the train has left the station for good


----------



## Caliente (12 August 2005)

*Re: SBM....St. Barbara Mines*

looks like some really solid buying pressure at .14 so we may see the close at .145 today 

Great end to the week! Thanks for the tip Chicken  

BTW - is anyone else in this thread watching OXR? Looks solid, and is good news overall for the Gold Sector.


----------



## chicken (15 August 2005)

*Re: SBM....St. Barbara Mines*



			
				Caliente said:
			
		

> looks like some really solid buying pressure at .14 so we may see the close at .145 today
> 
> Great end to the week! Thanks for the tip Chicken
> 
> BTW - is anyone else in this thread watching OXR? Looks solid, and is good news overall for the Gold Sector.



Caliente.....as I posted re their Nickel  assets..as soon as SBM indicates how much nickel we have got this BABY could growe  to $1 a share...its all the way north at present......after all they now indicated that the company has 9.2 million oz of gold as their assets so if the Nickel find is as high as indicated by the CEO at DIGGERS & DEALERS we can be confident that ED is indeed a genius as some people have said.......good luck to all who are holding...might buy even some more if gold keeps rising


----------



## Caliente (16 August 2005)

*Re: SBM....St. Barbara Mines*

this stock continues to surprise me, in a good way 
The shining beacon in my portfolio right now, along with Oxiana.


----------



## chicken (16 August 2005)

*Re: SBM....St. Barbara Mines*



			
				Caliente said:
			
		

> this stock continues to surprise me, in a good way
> The shining beacon in my portfolio right now, along with Oxiana.



There should be not such a big supprise when I posted everyone knew SWG assets were sold to the group this is stock which will appreciate a lot jet due to, I value their assets at $300million and the share price is only $80million  or 15.5cents....as 67.5% is owned by 20 shareholders there is a squeeze on the remaining shares...it will just go higher thats the way I see it and also they are producing from the mine....which I like as they are making $$$ not burning it....this company will become rather profitable over time and gold rising what more do we want...Zinifex might even get involved as soon as the Nickel is confirmed but they will have to pay a lot more than the present share price....Thats the way I see it...anycomments


----------



## It's Snake Pliskin (16 August 2005)

*Re: SBM....St. Barbara Mines*



			
				chicken said:
			
		

> There should be not such a big supprise when I posted everyone knew SWG assets were sold to the group this is stock which will appreciate a lot jet due to, I value their assets at $300million and the share price is only $80million  or 15.5cents....as 67.5% is owned by 20 shareholders there is a squeeze on the remaining shares...it will just go higher thats the way I see it and also they are producing from the mine....which I like as they are making $$$ not burning it....this company will become rather profitable over time and gold rising what more do we want...Zinifex might even get involved as soon as the Nickel is confirmed but they will have to pay a lot more than the present share price....Thats the way I see it...anycomments




It's questionable as to why they paid such a low figure for the assets.


----------



## chicken (16 August 2005)

*Re: SBM....St. Barbara Mines*



			
				Snake Pliskin said:
			
		

> It's questionable as to why they paid such a low figure for the assets.



WHY, QUESTIONABLE...just GOOD business sense of SBM....they were there at the RIGHT TIME AT THE RIGHT HOUR and they knew their stuff simple..go to any auction...and you can be very lucky...as SBM said they estimate their purchase to be worth $250million $$$$ so lucky us and others....we got the price which is a company maker 5 smelters,14000square km land bank,producing mine vehicles etc.and I meant to mention lots and lots of GOLD now estimated to be 9.2 millon ozs,,ah ALSO a Possible hugh NICKEL deposit......make your research...look at Zinifex when I told everybody  I was rubbished a few times but low behold...What I said was right and a few lucky people are now well rewarded....SBM will produce the goods...I own quite a few of these...my target price is $1,,,what do you say to that not only that GOLD is going HIGHER,,,so with a producing gold mines and smeltering facility...its just going to be fine for shareholders...dont buy just watch the price rise..its all going to happen...


----------



## chicken (16 August 2005)

*Re: SBM....St. Barbara Mines*



			
				Snake Pliskin said:
			
		

> It's questionable as to why they paid such a low figure for the assets.



SBM ACQUIRED THE SONS OF Gwalia GOLD ASSETS EARLIER THIS YEAR FOR  $2.3 MILLION CASH AND $35.7 MILLION IN ENVIRONMETAL BONDS,  so say $38 million...that is what it was bought for.....read what was said in shares magazine by Mr Treadgold   May issue...page 22


----------



## It's Snake Pliskin (16 August 2005)

*Re: SBM....St. Barbara Mines*



			
				chicken said:
			
		

> SBM ACQUIRED THE SONS OF Gwalia GOLD ASSETS EARLIER THIS YEAR FOR  $2.3 MILLION CASH AND $35.7 MILLION IN ENVIRONMETAL BONDS,  so say $38 million...that is what it was bought for.....read what was said in shares magazine by Mr Treadgold   May issue...page 22




I did read that repective issue that's why I asked the question. It stated investors were slow buying. It's been a while and the market itself could be only pushing the price a bit.


----------



## chicken (17 August 2005)

*Re: SBM....St. Barbara Mines*



			
				Snake Pliskin said:
			
		

> I did read that repective issue that's why I asked the question. It stated investors were slow buying. It's been a while and the market itself could be only pushing the price a bit.



The market is not pushing the price but the underlying fundamentals of the company...show me a gold producer with the assets SBM got at 15.5 cents you have a lot of gold companies but they are NOT producing and burning up cash higher in share price than SBM....this one will go up all the way to a $1 plus mark my word...and as soon as the nickel assets become clearer it will fly...St Barbara flags big exploration effort....the exploration budget for fiscal 2006 is likely to be around $10 million....and production 150000 plus oz of GOLD...so by 2006/2007 there is talk of 300000 to 500000 ozs of Gold to be produced.....this share years ago was over $2...and that was without the assets they now posess...do you see that....make your research after all 20 shareholder bought 67.5% of SBM...they saw what I have been telling this forum long before that SBM is now up 200 % in a year..and check this graph....its just being discovered by the market a stock with hugh potential


----------



## Fleeta (17 August 2005)

*Re: SBM....St. Barbara Mines*

Chicken, you are an absolute gun! I am 30% up after taking this info on board from you a couple of weeks ago and bought at 13.5c. Pretty soon, you should be up there with baglimit as my favourite person on this forum. Keep up the good work and GO SBM!!

In the words of Chicken - Make your own research! Make your own research!


----------



## chicken (17 August 2005)

*Re: SBM....St. Barbara Mines*



			
				Fleeta said:
			
		

> Chicken, you are an absolute gun! I am 30% up after taking this info on board from you a couple of weeks ago and bought at 13.5c. Pretty soon, you should be up there with baglimit as my favourite person on this forum. Keep up the good work and GO SBM!!
> 
> In the words of Chicken - Make your own research! Make your own research!



I am happy for anyone who did his or her research.....SBM was just a find and I researched it and it worked....it will go higher jet.....


----------



## chicken (18 August 2005)

*Re: SBM....St. Barbara Mines*



			
				chicken said:
			
		

> I am happy for anyone who did his or her research.....SBM was just a find and I researched it and it worked....it will go higher jet.....



Today reading the financial times well the headline said it Sons of Gwalia has more than a $1 billon in liabilities shareholders are certain to be wiped out..The 185 page report is written in careful accountancy prose but amounts to a damning condemnation of the way Sons of Gwalia was RUN FOR YEARS...with the biggest items being $196million on the Gold hedging book and $190 million in previously undisclosed speculative trading losses.....the writ is issued against the company founders.Peter and Chris Lalor, the former director,Eardley Ross-Adji,the chairman of the Audit committee,Thomas Lang, and the Auditors ,Ernst&Young.....St Barbara is in no way connected in any of their demise and I just thought to post this to show If SBM sticks to digging up gold and producing the goods we should do very niecly of realising the value out of the gold assets ST Barbara bought from Sons of Gwalia...


----------



## chicken (21 August 2005)

*Re: SBM....St. Barbara Mines*

The 1.5 cents price drop was profit taking...I am holding as the next few months will show that the purchase from SWG was indeed on the low side I see Mr Wise one of the directors purchased quite a few shares and is featured as a large share holder....he knows its still extremly cheap and the upside of SBM is extremly good..as I mentioned before Ed Eshuys is a geologist with a very sound track record was right hand man to Mr F Gutnick of Melbourne and has shown to be a good judge in his field...My opinion is that as more good news comes out from SBM share price will appreciate further  make your research www.stbarbara.com.au  a lot more will be featured in the news as it comes to hand read what Ed Eshuys said about the Sullivan.....re nickel and copper deposits....SBM assets base is very large should they discover more gold watch this sp it will fly..one to keep your eye on.....I bought more as I trust Mr Wise who bought a lot of shares...after all he is their legal adviser and one of the directors,,,,make your research


----------



## Porper (21 August 2005)

*Re: SBM....St. Barbara Mines*



			
				chicken said:
			
		

> The 1.5 cents price drop was profit taking...




Looks interesting Chicken, next 2 or 3 days will give a big clue as to where the price is going.The retrace was on diminishing volume so look out for a strong move north in a few days.It could always turn into a downtrend of course.I have no idea, everything I scan for and trade at the moment is bought at the very top of the cycle  , either very unlucky at the moment or my beginners look is wearing thin.

The chart looks pretty good though.


----------



## chicken (22 August 2005)

*Re: SBM....St. Barbara Mines*



			
				Porper said:
			
		

> Looks interesting Chicken, next 2 or 3 days will give a big clue as to where the price is going.The retrace was on diminishing volume so look out for a strong move north in a few days.It could always turn into a downtrend of course.I have no idea, everything I scan for and trade at the moment is bought at the very top of the cycle  , either very unlucky at the moment or my beginners look is wearing thin.
> 
> The chart looks pretty good though.



If you look at the shart...there has been lots of buying since the 10th March...this is when the company bought SWG assets,,,accumulation by big buyers....I am confident ST BARBARA Share price will go higher....due to the underlying fundamentals...the assets are a lot higher than the shareprice indicates plus they are producing not just exploring...not burning up cash...but making money ....make your research...I bought more at 16 cents


----------



## chicken (22 August 2005)

*Re: SBM....St. Barbara Mines*



			
				chicken said:
			
		

> If you look at the shart...there has been lots of buying since the 10th March...this is when the company bought SWG assets,,,accumulation by big buyers....I am confident ST BARBARA Share price will go higher....due to the underlying fundamentals...the assets are a lot higher than the shareprice indicates plus they are producing not just exploring...not burning up cash...but making money ....make your research...I bought more at 16 cents



Also I noticed Ed Eshuys owns quite a number of shares...but Mr Wise his Consulting company is quoted in the top 10 shareholders..so I draw my own conclusion from that...if the directors are buying I am buying.....as they know its going to fire..it will be turbo charged when more public anouncement come out...I think they are keeping  a low profile at present just my observation...and what was said at the Diggers & Dealers confrence the Sullivan deposit has the same geologycal fingerprint as Jubilees Cosmos Nickel mine..so we could be in for a very intresting few months...and their exploration budget will be for $10million this financial year....looks very promissing.......thats what was said by the CEO Ed Eshuys


----------



## chicken (22 August 2005)

*Re: SBM....St. Barbara Mines*



			
				Porper said:
			
		

> Looks interesting Chicken, next 2 or 3 days will give a big clue as to where the price is going.The retrace was on diminishing volume so look out for a strong move north in a few days.It could always turn into a downtrend of course.I have no idea, everything I scan for and trade at the moment is bought at the very top of the cycle  , either very unlucky at the moment or my beginners look is wearing thin.
> 
> The chart looks pretty good though.



Looks as if it will go higher........


----------



## Porper (22 August 2005)

*Re: SBM....St. Barbara Mines*



			
				chicken said:
			
		

> Looks as if it will go higher........




It is on my watchlist Chicken, but the volume is pitiful today, need more before I would even consider it. :sleeping:


----------



## chicken (22 August 2005)

*Re: SBM....St. Barbara Mines*



			
				Porper said:
			
		

> It is on my watchlist Chicken, but the volume is pitiful today, need more before I would even consider it. :sleeping:



At least its up not down not many willing to sell at lower prices...why, make your research....as I see it more buyers than sellers..which in itself is a good sign.....as GOLD will rise so will the price of this stock....everyone is watching....


----------



## chicken (23 August 2005)

*Re: SBM....St. Barbara Mines*



			
				chicken said:
			
		

> At least its up not down not many willing to sell at lower prices...why, make your research....as I see it more buyers than sellers..which in itself is a good sign.....as GOLD will rise so will the price of this stock....everyone is watching....



As soon as we get the indication from SBM re the drilling at the Sullivan...as they are researching the Nickel dicovery..and as Ed Eshuys said it had the same geological fingerprint as Cosmos mines that is Jubilees mines and look how there share price behaved....so the upside will be a lot higher than the present SP....make your research...I am in for the ride north......Also I was reading today re the Gold price and they are going all long....next stop $483 US......


----------



## chicken (24 August 2005)

*Re: SBM....St. Barbara Mines*



			
				chicken said:
			
		

> As soon as we get the indication from SBM re the drilling at the Sullivan...as they are researching the Nickel dicovery..and as Ed Eshuys said it had the same geological fingerprint as Cosmos mines that is Jubilees mines and look how there share price behaved....so the upside will be a lot higher than the present SP....make your research...I am in for the ride north......Also I was reading today re the Gold price and they are going all long....next stop $483 US......



Have a look the latest news of their Gold intersection at Gwalia, Marfel Loch, Tremoola....check it out at www.stbarbara.com.au, it makes interesting reading...and shows the value they will extract from their purchase....marvelous.


----------



## chicken (29 August 2005)

*Re: SBM....St. Barbara Mines*

It looks as if St Barbara mines is getting noticed.....its waking up


----------



## Caliente (29 August 2005)

*Re: SBM....St. Barbara Mines*

Hey chicken, how do you interpret the latest amendment of drilling results?

Marvel Loch;

6m @ 85.1g/t gold, is now amended to 20m @ 11.0g/t gold

Its obvious that the grade is lower, and the width is larger, but how do we interpret that this is in net a good or bad thing?

- My question may be answered simply by observing the share price this morning, seems to be moving at a rate of knots!


----------



## chicken (29 August 2005)

*Re: SBM....St. Barbara Mines*



			
				Caliente said:
			
		

> Hey chicken, how do you interpret the latest amendment of drilling results?
> 
> Marvel Loch;
> 
> ...



When you read the report of Marvel LOCH....there is indeed a lot of GOLD in that mine..see what the company posted and you find they stated that all the rest of the report is 100% correct..share price was as high as 20 cents over 6 million shares traded..I am not selling at this low price.....As I said as soon as we have confirmation re the Nickel deposit at Sullivans you will see where we go then. I am sitting tight with my 500k shares... more buyers than sellers....price is going UP.....I bought as low as 11.5c....16.5 cents....and I told everyone this one has the potential after I read the report by Tim Treadgold....at sharemagazine....he is a geologist he knows Western Australia well......


----------



## Caliente (29 August 2005)

*Re: SBM....St. Barbara Mines*

Well Chicken I've sold out at 0.195 today as it reached my profit target, albeit A LOT EARLIER than I'd expected. My initial purchase was at 0.13, so it was a straight 50% and I'm extremely happy!

If SBM tracks back I'm more than keen to pick it up again. It looks very solid, but I have to lock in the profit for now. Nothing like seeing something as beautiful  as this slip through your fingers


----------



## chicken (29 August 2005)

*Re: SBM....St. Barbara Mines*



			
				Caliente said:
			
		

> Well Chicken I've sold out at 0.195 today as it reached my profit target, albeit A LOT EARLIER than I'd expected. My initial purchase was at 0.13, so it was a straight 50% and I'm extremely happy!
> 
> If SBM tracks back I'm more than keen to pick it up again. It looks very solid, but I have to lock in the profit for now. Nothing like seeing something as beautiful  as this slip through your fingers



There are still not many sellers more buyers and I feel there is a lot more upside than downside......I can wait...but each to their own good luck


----------



## chicken (29 August 2005)

*Re: SBM....St. Barbara Mines*

Looks like the market finally is waking up to the fact that the 3 drilling results are astounding even if after looking at results that its 11 gms/p.tone Gold..but notice, we have in some section 45gms/p tone...people who bought must have read the report and there is indeed a lot of Gold at Marvel Loch...Its all around the Kalgoorlie Goldfields...and the indication are that we get a lot more data from them and they are NOT hedging at present just producing Gold....also when you read what was said at Diggers&Dealers...especially the Nickel ,which Ed Eshuys said may be present in the Sullivans...thinking it may be a large deposit..refering to Jubilees Cosmos...now should that transpire than all I can say  fantastic...here is hoping....I have posted re Sullivans and also posted what Ed Eshuys said so if you are intrested in this stock as I am ,read what Ed Eshuys said at Diggers&Dealers.....and go to www.stbarbara.com.au its all there for everyone to read......


----------



## chicken (31 August 2005)

*Re: SBM....St. Barbara Mines*



			
				chicken said:
			
		

> Looks like the market finally is waking up to the fact that the 3 drilling results are astounding even if after looking at results that its 11 gms/p.tone Gold..but notice, we have in some section 45gms/p tone...people who bought must have read the report and there is indeed a lot of Gold at Marvel Loch...Its all around the Kalgoorlie Goldfields...and the indication are that we get a lot more data from them and they are NOT hedging at present just producing Gold....also when you read what was said at Diggers&Dealers...especially the Nickel ,which Ed Eshuys said may be present in the Sullivans...thinking it may be a large deposit..refering to Jubilees Cosmos...now should that transpire than all I can say  fantastic...here is hoping....I have posted re Sullivans and also posted what Ed Eshuys said so if you are intrested in this stock as I am ,read what Ed Eshuys said at Diggers&Dealers.....and go to www.stbarbara.com.au its all there for everyone to read......



Well, it looks as if Sbm has indeed turned the corner...in their repot for 2004/2005...they said their revenue is up by 102%  to $67million $$$   their Goldsales were 83646 ozs for the year....  and their profit was $0.6 millon  compared with last years loss of $24 million  next year with their forecasts of at least 150000 ozs of Gold things are happening here...Yes the company has made a u turn and is back to recovery.....NOT BURNING CASH...and working to recreate which was nearly lost the assets required from SWG will make StBarbara Mines back to health....Tim Treadgold said ,if this would happen the company is a sleeper waiting for a wake up call....we have production and no longer losing money....and production this year will confirm that indeed the company secured a future for shareholders....better things to come....read the report


----------



## mikeg (1 September 2005)

*Re: SBM....St. Barbara Mines*

Have to agree with you Chicken, I bought them when they were .14c, but did not buy enough then. Thinking I might buy more soon.


----------



## spacerooster (2 September 2005)

*Re: SBM....St. Barbara Mines*

Looks like they are starting some nickel exploration as well. And the gold price has just started its seasonal run


----------



## chicken (2 September 2005)

*Re: SBM....St. Barbara Mines*



			
				spacerooster said:
			
		

> Looks like they are starting some nickel exploration as well. And the gold price has just started its seasonal run



Spacerooster yes you are right....their Nickel exploration should start very soon....I have posted that SWG done some research in the Sullivan, found Nickel...but lightly drilled...the CEO Ed Eshuys said the Sullivans has the same geological fingerprint as the Jubillees Cosmos mine....so another word it supposed to be hugh...all SBM shareholders are hopping that what was said will come to flourishen.... also you find information on webside www.stbarbara.com.au


----------



## Caliente (2 September 2005)

*Re: SBM....St. Barbara Mines*

its a pretty picture right now chicken!

I think I'll come in again on the next pullback although my hindsight tells me I should have come back the day after I sold them when they hit 0.18 again, arrgh (damn you hindsight!)


----------



## It's Snake Pliskin (2 September 2005)

*Re: SBM....St. Barbara Mines*

Hi chicken,

Can you tell me where I can get more information on santa barbara?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## chicken (2 September 2005)

*Re: SBM....St. Barbara Mines*



			
				Snake Pliskin said:
			
		

> Hi chicken,
> 
> Can you tell me where I can get more information on santa barbara?
> Thanks in advance.



go to...www.stbarbara.com.au  their own website


----------



## chicken (5 September 2005)

*Re: SBM....St. Barbara Mines*



			
				chicken said:
			
		

> go to...www.stbarbara.com.au  their own website



TINAUNDERTHEBRIDGE Hope you found the information you are looking for....decided to buy more today...see director buying......put in for 20.5 cents...had them in for 20cents but I dont think there are any chances at that price.......looks too strong this morning.......


----------



## Yippyio (5 September 2005)

*Re: SBM....St. Barbara Mines*

Hi Chicken,

Looks like you are having a great run with SBM. I put it on my watch list last week when it was 0.175 :swear:

I might buy on weakness tomorrow, if there is any profit taking after today's run up.

Do you have a short term view on the SP, say 3 months and 6 months ?


----------



## chicken (5 September 2005)

*Re: SBM....St. Barbara Mines*



			
				Yippyio said:
			
		

> Hi Chicken,
> 
> Looks like you are having a great run with SBM. I put it on my watch list last week when it was 0.175 :swear:
> 
> ...



I have, but looks like I got to keep this to myself..... GOLD is going up so most producing mines follow this trend, check Newcrest or others but all I can say we are going in the right direction....check www.stbarbara.com.au  and make your research


----------



## Yippyio (5 September 2005)

*Re: SBM....St. Barbara Mines*

Thanks, I noticed that Mr Wise (SBM director) topped up his shareholdings by 300 000 shares last Thursday and he did on market.


----------



## chicken (5 September 2005)

*Re: SBM....St. Barbara Mines*



			
				Yippyio said:
			
		

> Thanks, I noticed that Mr Wise (SBM director) topped up his shareholdings by 300 000 shares last Thursday and he did on market.



What more can I say....as soon as I hear anything will post....went up 3c today or $15k for me....for the day


----------



## Porper (5 September 2005)

*Re: SBM....St. Barbara Mines*



			
				chicken said:
			
		

> What more can I say....as soon as I hear anything will post....went up 3c today or $15k for me....for the day





Certainly was a good pick Chicken, I did buy last week once volume increased, so I am pretty happy.It certainly could retrace a little before the next push though, maybe signs of overheating a bit, but we will see.If Gold rises as predicted maybe a lot more to come.Director buying was a big plus for me as well, never a bad thing unless they really have no idea.:freak3:

Nice to be on to a winner after all my duds recently


----------



## It's Snake Pliskin (5 September 2005)

*Re: SBM....St. Barbara Mines*



			
				chicken said:
			
		

> TINAUNDERTHEBRIDGE Hope you found the information you are looking for....decided to buy more today...see director buying......put in for 20.5 cents...had them in for 20cents but I dont think there are any chances at that price.......looks too strong this morning.......




Hi Chicken,

You are rolling in the cash. 

It's interesting to watch this parabolic curve trend. When will it end in a drop with a more stable trend? I am not negative on it, but, it could be like a plane flying straight up into the air only to see it fall back to the ground on itself. A slower trend would have me in regardless of the price.


----------



## Yippyio (6 September 2005)

*Re: SBM....St. Barbara Mines*

At 0.24 SBM has a market cap of 133 000 000, must be approaching full value


----------



## chicken (6 September 2005)

*Re: SBM....St. Barbara Mines*



			
				Yippyio said:
			
		

> At 0.24 SBM has a market cap of 133 000 000, must be approaching full value



Far from it, assets are $300 million....check www.stbarbara.com.au


----------



## raider (6 September 2005)

*Re: SBM....St. Barbara Mines*

Plus hard to value a mining company who knows what they will find.


----------



## raider (6 September 2005)

*Re: SBM....St. Barbara Mines*



			
				chicken said:
			
		

> Raider,check www.stbarbara.com.au  we know what they are sitting on we also know they are sitting on a Nickel prospect maybe as large as Cosmos...yes it is hard to value a mine company...but SBM is still the cheapest stock for a proven GOLD producer...on the ASX ,show me one cheaper with as much prospects.....




I have had a very detailed look at them but still very hard to tell, impossible
to know how much gold they are really going to produce in future years or was
last quarter especially good ( maybe if you were a geologist on site ). But
that is not to say that this company can not make you lots of money, major
daily share price movements. I sold out again yesterday and have brought
back in to UNW on which I have doubled my money over the last 2 months.
But thanks for the tip on SBM and good to see someone doing some research.


----------



## raider (8 September 2005)

*Re: SBM....St. Barbara Mines*

Good drop today maybe time to re-enter


----------



## Yippyio (9 September 2005)

*Re: SBM....St. Barbara Mines*

Looks like all the excitement is over for now:sleeping:


----------



## Porper (10 September 2005)

*Re: SBM....St. Barbara Mines*



			
				Yippyio said:
			
		

> Looks like all the excitement is over for now:sleeping:




I think it definately needs to cool down and consolidate for a while, nothing goes up in a straight line for long.

I am in for the medium term, unless stopped out of course.Gold is in a rising trend, SBM could be buying back up to another 56 million shares so I can't see much downside, but looking overheated for sure.As always time will tell, I am pretty excited though must be said.:jump:


----------



## Yippyio (13 September 2005)

*Re: SBM....St. Barbara Mines*

Hey Chicken,

Have not heard from you lately, too busy counting the penny's  

I have been watching the ASX notices regarding the share buy back, so far two.

The 9th Sept buy back notice stipulated that SBM would buy at a maximum allowable price limit of 0.228

The 12th Sept buy back notice revised stipulated a maximum buy back price limit of 0.2336

No revised notice today, SBM opened at .235, which exceeds their buy back price limit. Even without SBM buying today the volume has stil beenl fairly good.

So I guess SBM is sitting there, as a buyer at 0.2336 until they revise their buy back notice.

 :shoot:                                                                           :bigun2:


----------



## raider (15 September 2005)

*Re: SBM....St. Barbara Mines*

Can anyone tell me how rule 7.33 is calculated in regards to to buy-back
price eg. is it the closing price of the last 5 days. Thanks


----------



## Yippyio (15 September 2005)

*Re: SBM....St. Barbara Mines*

FYI - Revised announcement regarding share buy back. Maximum price limit now 0.236. Still more then 53 million shares to go.


----------



## el_ninj0 (18 September 2005)

*Re: SBM....St. Barbara Mines*

Any ideas when this is going to stop? Its like a juggernaut, just keep on going.
Also, im sick of chicken winning the stock tipping with it, .


----------



## twids (19 September 2005)

*Re: SBM....St. Barbara Mines*

Hi guys, this is my first post here.   

Wow, SBM just hit 33c!! Huge volumes.  Anyone have any insight as to why this is occuring?

I'm expecting ASX will be asking for a 'please explain' from SBM soon!   :


----------



## Yippyio (19 September 2005)

*Re: SBM....St. Barbara Mines*

Try this scenario;

1. Current assets 300 million and increasing with the price of gold.

2. Current market cap based on share price as at 16th Sept 153 million 0.27

3. 50 million share buy back on market.

Based on the value of their assets the sp should be closer to 0.55 - 0.60 Then if they make any money this year you will have to factor in a PE valution, something like 14.03 for this industrial sector.

I think all of this "should" add up to  

In the words of the mighty chicken "Make your own Research"


----------



## sam76 (22 September 2005)

*Re: SBM....St. Barbara Mines*

Hey Chicken, It's been a while since I could get back to ASF.

Just wanted to say you're a bloody legend!!

been on this baby since 9cents

and it's due to you pointing it out!

If you get to melbourne, send us a PM  I owe you a beer or 3! :bier:


----------



## mime (22 September 2005)

*Re: SBM....St. Barbara Mines*

Last time I checked the PE was around 200 +. How high till the stock is over valued?


----------



## Yippyio (27 September 2005)

*Re: SBM....St. Barbara Mines*

FYI - Recent Article in Mining News


St Barbara leads gold charge


Monday, September 19, 2005
WHILE Newcrest Mining shares closed in on the $20 level, it was Ed Eshuys' St Barbara Mines that was leading the charge of the Australian 'golds' today, with its rise of nearly 26% also giving its shareholders plenty to cheer about after years in the market wilderness.

St Barbara shares had risen just under 26% by midday to 34c, someway north of the 4c or so the stock was languishing at just 12 months ago. Shares have doubled inside the last month.

The strong upward trend follows the restructure of the company last year at the behest of major shareholder Resource Capital Fund, with Eshuys taking the reins from Stephen Miller.

St Barbara is targeting gold production for the 2005-06 fiscal year of 150,000oz at $415/oz. – primarily from the Marvel Loch/Southern Cross operations.

Medium term, the Sons of Gwalia gold assets (acquired by St Barbara earlier this year for $2.3 million cash and $35.7 million in environmental bonds) plus the idle Meekatharra operation, are being eyed as capable of 550,000ozpa at cash costs of $380-400/oz – possibly from September 2007. 

Meantime Newcrest reached as high as $19.95 this morning, before retreating slightly to $19.75 in midday trade.

Other risers included Bendigo Gold (up 5.2% to $1.10), Croesus Mining (up 4.3% to 36.5c), Perseverance Corp (up 6% to 35.5c) and Resolute Mining (up 6% to $1.17).


----------



## sam76 (5 October 2005)

*Re: SBM....St. Barbara Mines*

Nasty little correction this morning.

Should be a good test for the recent gains.

Hopefully gold goes for a bit of a run soon...


----------



## sam76 (5 October 2005)

*Re: SBM....St. Barbara Mines*

Found this on another site. Very cool...

WHAT'S DRIVING GOLD ? 

Most important, a new investment era began in 1999 and this will be the key to successful investing in the years ahead. This new era is being fueled by massive government spending, the largest debts and deficits the world has ever known, the war on terror, record high oil prices, a 25-year high in commodity prices, growing uncertainty, and the booming growth and demand out of China, as well as other emerging countries.

These factors provide a positive backdrop for gold and so does the weak U.S. dollar, which is poised to head even lower over time. The dollar, for instance, has already lost over 90% of its purchasing power since 1913 and it's dropped 70% since the early 1970s when it stopped having a link to gold, becoming instead a floating paper currency. Throughout history, whenever a currency stopped having a link to gold it dropped, and the dollar has not been an exception.

On the other hand, gold is the ultimate currency and it always has been. From the Greeks to the Romans, currencies have come and gone and historically, not one paper currency has survived. But gold is real money and it's maintained its value over the centuries. In fact, it has a 5000 year track record and no other investment can make that claim.

GOLD'S LOOKING GOOD

Looking at gold's technical big picture on Chart 1, you can see it's in a strong 35 year uptrend. A couple of years ago it broke above its downtrend since 1980, it's now at a 17 year high and its next resistance is at $500. Once gold is able to rise above that level, it's off to the races as there will be no further resistance until gold reaches the 1980 top area. And if this seems extreme, a look at the Dow Industrials compared to gold reinforces this outlook.








Chart 2 goes back to 1919. When this ratio rises, the Dow is stronger than gold and when it declines gold is stronger than stocks. Note that a mega shift occurred in 1999 from financial assets to tangible assets. This was a big deal marking the new era that's been underway since then.







As you can see, these shifts don't happen often. This is only the third time this has happened since 1919 but when these shifts take place, the trend tends to last for years. That was certainly the case in the 1980s and 1990s when the Dow Industrials was stronger than gold, but that's now changed.

Gold has been stronger than stocks since 1999 and it still is. That is, the percentage gains have been greater in gold than in stocks. And since the ratio tends to swing to extremes once a shift occurs and it's still far from the lows, gold will likely continue to outperform stocks for years to come. This tells us the gold universe is where your primary investment focus should be in the years ahead.

WHAT TO DO

If you're heavily invested in common stocks, we'd lighten up and at least balance it out with some gold investments. If you don't have any gold investments, we'd buy. And if you do have some gold, then hold onto it.

Gold is stable and it's an investment you'll want to hold for the long-term. Gold shares are more volatile than gold and while you can make a greater profit in them when gold is rising, they also tend to decline strongly during normal downward price corrections in gold. This makes gold shares more of a trader's market unless you're prepared to hold for the long-term and ride through steep corrections.

We like gold coins which can be purchased through reputable coin dealers. But for those who want a gold surrogate, there's always streetTracks Gold (GLD) and iSharesComex Gold (IAU), which are Exchange Traded funds (ETFs) and they move closely with the gold price. These can be purchased on the NYSE and AMEX just like any other stock.

As this new era unfolds and becomes more obvious, gold is going to become more attractive and, unfortunately, stocks will be less attractive. So make some strategy changes now while it's still early and we don't think you'll regret it.

http://www.gold-eagle.com/editorials_05/aden100405.html


----------



## sam76 (5 October 2005)

*Re: SBM....St. Barbara Mines*

Charts didn't post.

Sorry all.


----------



## el_ninj0 (10 October 2005)

*Re: SBM....St. Barbara Mines*

Anyone notice how similar SBM's chart is to BMX?
Just thought it was worth mentioning...


----------



## sam76 (10 October 2005)

*Re: SBM....St. Barbara Mines*

spot gold's up US $4.30 
18 year high achieved

$478.00 

here comes $500


----------



## raider (28 October 2005)

*Re: SBM....St. Barbara Mines*

You can see why the sell off is happening if SBM performs according to its
own forecast their loss for the next quarter will be in the vicinity of 10 million
not counting any money that they will spend on share buy back ( maybe up to a million ). So even with the sale of South Laverton for (4 million cash ) their loss could still be up to 7 million and that is if their forecast is right.


----------



## chicken (28 October 2005)

*Re: SBM....St. Barbara Mines*



			
				raider said:
			
		

> You can see why the sell off is happening if SBM performs according to its
> own forecast their loss for the next quarter will be in the vicinity of 10 million
> not counting any money that they will spend on share buy back ( maybe up to a million ). So even with the sale of South Laverton for (4 million cash ) their loss could still be up to 7 million and that is if their forecast is right.



I have different figures....but there again we all read differently what there forecast are....CPF are going to take a larger slice of the company...they are increasing their shareholding..I wonder why....??? Are they stupid...I dont think so....I would suggest everyone read their report and my view is in fact the valuation are on the very,very low side...and as GOLD is bound to go through $500 where does everyone think the SP will be


----------



## Kauri (28 October 2005)

*Re: SBM....St. Barbara Mines*

This is *not my opinion * but rather a report in a paper here in W.A on Oct. 23 from State One......

*Reduce
  St Barbara Mines (SBM)*
_We believe the purchase of Sons of Gwalia gold assets in March for $38 million was a smart move and the transition to producer has been well executed. However, we feel the market has fully priced in the aquisition, with SBM's share price up three-fold since March and its market capitilisation (diluted) increasing by $125 million to $180 million over the same period. Current reserves are also on the low side._


----------



## chicken (28 October 2005)

*Re: SBM....St. Barbara Mines*



			
				Kauri said:
			
		

> This is *not my opinion * but rather a report in a paper here in W.A on Oct. 23 from State One......
> 
> *Reduce
> St Barbara Mines (SBM)*
> _We believe the purchase of Sons of Gwalia gold assets in March for $38 million was a smart move and the transition to producer has been well executed. However, we feel the market has fully priced in the aquisition, with SBM's share price up three-fold since March and its market capitilisation (diluted) increasing by $125 million to $180 million over the same period. Current reserves are also on the low side._



It said current reserves are on the low side.....well with 9.4 million ounces it must be on the low side....see what people say or write.....work it out how much they got in the ground in $$$ terms and I can truely say who is right....Just makes you think does it not and at todays close of 23 cents..you work it out because I do not wish to ramp......I am holding....watching and waiting for the next leg up


----------



## It's Snake Pliskin (28 October 2005)

*Re: SBM....St. Barbara Mines*



			
				chicken said:
			
		

> It said current reserves are on the low side.....well with 9.4 million onzes it must be on the low side....see what people say or write.....work it out how much they got in the ground in $$$ terms and I can truely say who is right....Just makes you think does it not and at todays close of 23 cents..you work it out because I do not wish to ramp......I am holding....watching and waiting for the next leg up




Welcome back Chicken!

Have a read:
http://www.aireview.com/index.php?act=view&catid=8&id=2971

Snake


----------



## chicken (29 October 2005)

*Re: SBM....St. Barbara Mines*



			
				Snake Pliskin said:
			
		

> Welcome back Chicken!
> 
> Have a read:
> http://www.aireview.com/index.php?act=view&catid=8&id=2971
> ...



Tell me what has that got to do with the amount SBM has in the ground of 9.4 million ozs....Gold is heading to $500...and over as predicted by researchers....


----------



## Kauri (29 October 2005)

*Re: SBM....St. Barbara Mines*



			
				chicken said:
			
		

> It said current reserves are on the low side.....well with 9.4 million onzes it must be on the low side....see what people say or write.....work it out how much they got in the ground in $$$ terms and I can truely say who is right....Just makes you think does it not and at todays close of 23 cents..you work it out because I do not wish to ramp......I am holding....watching and waiting for the next leg up





   Current reserves stand at

Measured   Tonnes          Grade       Oz
                12,000,000     1.5g/t      600,000 

Indicated   Tonnes          Grade       Oz
                55,000,000     2.0g/t      3,500,000

Inferred     Tonnes          Grade       Oz
                72,000,000     2.3g/t      5,300,000

Total         Tonnes          Grade       Oz
                140,000,000   2.1g/t       9,400,000

   I guess what they are saying is that they have 600,000 onzes that are proven and ready to be mined, the remaining 8,800,000 onzes need more drilling to be proved up. There will certainly be more s/p spikes as the drill results convert these     , do you know what stage the drilling is at??


----------



## Kauri (31 October 2005)

*Re: SBM....St. Barbara Mines*

And now with the sales of Laverton and Meeka its reserves are at around 6,600,000 ounces with 500,000 ounces of that in the measured category. Looks like they are getting serious.


----------



## chansw (31 October 2005)

*Re: SBM....St. Barbara Mines*

Revamped St Barbara in $21m sell-off

http://www.thewest.com.au/20051031/business/tw-business-home-sto132608.html


----------



## Kauri (31 October 2005)

*Re: SBM....St. Barbara Mines*

Chart with todays action so far...  *may* bounce off potential trend line... the support line at .215c isn't strong....interesting times... personally I am waiting to see if it shows signs of resiliance.


----------



## Kauri (31 October 2005)

*Re: SBM....St. Barbara Mines*

In at .215c... out now at.235c..   expecting a bit of overhead resistance at .24...   may be wrong but clipped 8.5% for the day.


----------



## chicken (3 November 2005)

*Re: SBM....St. Barbara Mines*



			
				Kauri said:
			
		

> In at .215c... out now at.235c..   expecting a bit of overhead resistance at .24...   may be wrong but clipped 8.5% for the day.



Finished strong today at 27.5 cents......up 2.5cents


----------



## Kauri (3 November 2005)

*Re: SBM....St. Barbara Mines*



			
				chicken said:
			
		

> Finished strong today at 27.5 cents......up 2.5cents





  Yes it did, congratulations to you and Tim Treadgold. I planned a one day trade and stuck to it, thems the breaks.
   You must have been nervous when your 500,000 shares went from .35c to .21c,  $175,000 down to $105,000. How did you handle that pressure?


----------



## chicken (3 November 2005)

*Re: SBM....St. Barbara Mines*



			
				Kauri said:
			
		

> Yes it did, congratulations to you and Tim Treadgold. I planned a one day trade and stuck to it, thems the breaks.
> You must have been nervous when your 500,000 shares went from .35c to .21c,  $175,000 down to $105,000. How did you handle that pressure?



I sold at 32cents and bought back at 24 cents the other day......made a niece profit......I am going for another run....strong buying mac crossed over....niece candle


----------



## Milk Man (4 November 2005)

*Re: SBM....St. Barbara Mines*

Director buying shares....


----------



## Kauri (4 November 2005)

*Re: SBM....St. Barbara Mines*



			
				Milk Man said:
			
		

> Director buying shares....




  Exercise of options at 21c.. I wouldn't mind a few of them myself


----------



## Milk Man (4 November 2005)

*Re: SBM....St. Barbara Mines*



			
				Kauri said:
			
		

> Exercise of options at 21c.. I wouldn't mind a few of them myself




Oops- I didnt see that.  
What could the excercise of these options mean? He doesnt think the price will go any higher?


----------



## chicken (4 November 2005)

*Re: SBM....St. Barbara Mines*



			
				Milk Man said:
			
		

> Oops- I didnt see that.
> What could the excercise of these options mean? He doesnt think the price will go any higher?



These option were given when SBM was revitalised...and SBM needed money...now they have money and hugh grounds for new discoveries....after all they cpi own a hugh slice of SBM....nearly 200 million shares....without them the company would have never been in a position to buy SWG assets.....after all you and me are just in for the ride...


----------



## chicken (10 November 2005)

*Re: SBM....St. Barbara Mines*

Well,well,it looks as if this one is going for its next run......bought back in and here we go again.....make your research


----------



## chicken (16 November 2005)

*Re: SBM....St. Barbara Mines*

See their announcements regarding upgrades and presentations...make your research looks all very good....


----------



## sam76 (17 November 2005)

*Re: SBM....St. Barbara Mines*

good article relating to yesterday's reserve upgrade.

http://www.tradingroom.com.au/news_research/index.jsp?page=aap_article.jsp&id=114183

Hopefully be an interesting day today considering gold was up appx $10 last night.

Sam


----------



## chicken (18 November 2005)

*Re: SBM....St. Barbara Mines*



			
				sam76 said:
			
		

> good article relating to yesterday's reserve upgrade.
> 
> http://www.tradingroom.com.au/news_research/index.jsp?page=aap_article.jsp&id=114183
> 
> ...



With Gold at $486.50 SBM will starting its new run....


----------



## Yippyio (21 November 2005)

*Re: SBM....St. Barbara Mines*

Can someone calculate the fundamentals on SBM's SP if gold hits $500/ oz


----------



## chicken (22 November 2005)

*Re: SBM....St. Barbara Mines*

Check Kitcometals....Gold NOW $491.50 and going higher..what else can I say....see their latest update on the company...NICKEL....will also play an important part we will know by december


----------



## chicken (27 November 2005)

*Re: SBM....St. Barbara Mines*



			
				chicken said:
			
		

> Check Kitcometals....Gold NOW $491.50 and going higher..what else can I say....see their latest update on the company...NICKEL....will also play an important part we will know by december



Did anyone see the TV Business news re NEWMONT President CEO....said Gold will be around $525...by February2006....and in the next 2 years will be as high as $1000.....that is from the CEO Newmont Gold company.....so it looks as if SBM will be worth a lot more than present price.....watch this share I bought more on friday for 28.5 cents.......also I see a few overseas orders for more than a million shares lately.....do your research


----------



## beagle666 (27 November 2005)

*Re: SBM....St. Barbara Mines*

Saw that on TV... it has me looking at a few gold stocks in a different light. That show alone will boost investors and price alone across the whole sector. SBM looks like a real opportunity to me.  I also like EQI. Do your own research on that one. Any other gold stock I should look into?

Cheers

PS any idea where I can keep a close eye on up to date gold price?


----------



## chansw (27 November 2005)

*Re: SBM....St. Barbara Mines*



			
				beagle666 said:
			
		

> Saw that on TV... it has me looking at a few gold stocks in a different light. That show alone will boost investors and price alone across the whole sector. SBM looks like a real opportunity to me.  I also like EQI. Do your own research on that one. Any other gold stock I should look into?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> PS any idea where I can keep a close eye on up to date gold price?



For up-to-date gold price, you can check at

http://www.kitco.com/charts/livegold.html


----------



## laurie (27 November 2005)

*Re: SBM....St. Barbara Mines*

OXR.......


cheers laurie


----------



## absolut-advance (27 November 2005)

*Re: SBM....St. Barbara Mines*



			
				chicken said:
			
		

> Did anyone see the TV Business news re NEWMONT President CEO....said Gold will be around $525...by February2006....and in the next 2 years will be as high as $1000.....that is from the CEO Newmont Gold company.....so it looks as if SBM will be worth a lot more than present price.....watch this share I bought more on friday for 28.5 cents.......also I see a few overseas orders for more than a million shares lately.....do your research





dammit  hit my stop loss at 28.5 ahhhhhhh sold to you aye chicken      :swear:


----------



## sam76 (28 November 2005)

*Re: SBM....St. Barbara Mines*



			
				chicken said:
			
		

> Did anyone see the TV Business news re NEWMONT President CEO....said Gold will be around $525...by February2006....and in the next 2 years will be as high as $1000.....that is from the CEO Newmont Gold company.....so it looks as if SBM will be worth a lot more than present price.....watch this share I bought more on friday for 28.5 cents.......also I see a few overseas orders for more than a million shares lately.....do your research




here is a link to a related article:

http://www.theage.com.au/news/busin...s-golden-future/2005/11/27/1133026347690.html


----------



## chicken (29 November 2005)

*Re: SBM....St. Barbara Mines*



			
				sam76 said:
			
		

> here is a link to a related article:
> 
> http://www.theage.com.au/news/busin...s-golden-future/2005/11/27/1133026347690.html



ALSO,DID ANYONE READ THEIR LAST ASX anouncements...DIRECTORS BUYING SHARES.....one bought 1 million shares ...at market and MR WISE bought another 200k shares for $63000 plus brokerage...now has 3.3 million shares...now that is intresting...do they know something which will be released in December 2005....maybe the Nickel results will be released...keep an Eye on this one I bought more...as I feel there is good news on the way...see what Jubilee said...after all they are in the same area re Nickel....


----------



## chicken (9 December 2005)

*Re: SBM....St. Barbara Mines*



			
				chicken said:
			
		

> ALSO,DID ANYONE READ THEIR LAST ASX anouncements...DIRECTORS BUYING SHARES.....one bought 1 million shares ...at market and MR WISE bought another 200k shares for $63000 plus brokerage...now has 3.3 million shares...now that is intresting...do they know something which will be released in December 2005....maybe the Nickel results will be released...keep an Eye on this one I bought more...as I feel there is good news on the way...see what Jubilee said...after all they are in the same area re Nickel....



Big white candle on this one....going higher look at the gold price......$520.40 looks like another move north....


----------



## red (9 December 2005)

*Re: SBM....St. Barbara Mines*

Why would have Ed E. sold his shares?


----------



## chicken (9 December 2005)

*Re: SBM....St. Barbara Mines*

Red, he still got 31million options.....maybe just a little Xmas money for bills we all got them....53million shares traded....


----------



## saichuen (9 December 2005)

*Re: SBM....St. Barbara Mines*

i'm just curious here... what is with the sudden increase in volume today (52 millions +)? is there something going on OR going to happen?   

cheers!
sc


----------



## Kauri (9 December 2005)

*Re: SBM....St. Barbara Mines*



			
				saichuen said:
			
		

> i'm just curious here... what is with the sudden increase in volume today (52 millions +)? is there something going on OR going to happen?
> 
> cheers!
> sc




    One special block trade of near 50,000,000 accounts for most of it.


----------



## saichuen (9 December 2005)

*Re: SBM....St. Barbara Mines*

excuse me from being ignorance here but what's a special block trade? also, do you know who traded that block?

cheers!
sc


----------



## Kauri (9 December 2005)

*Re: SBM....St. Barbara Mines*



			
				saichuen said:
			
		

> excuse me from being ignorance here but what's a special block trade? also, do you know who traded that block?
> 
> cheers!
> sc




   Try RCF11 ...


----------



## chicken (10 December 2005)

*Re: SBM....St. Barbara Mines*

BIG WHITE CANDLE formed....so you experts know what is going to happen...looks as if I will win again the competition for December with this stock....i am holding again a fist full of these and do your research....where the price will go to...where are the chartist....SBM just got another $7 plus millions as the 49.5 million shares where options which capital sold to a Institution...to open the books up a little...so you experts please comments as little CHICKEN very happy again...


----------



## powwww (10 December 2005)

*Re: SBM....St. Barbara Mines*

bought a packet at 28.5 - I'm also very happy.  Liked the look of the chart then and thought it would take off soon. Couple this with gold at $700Aus+.  Chartists are pretty pumped for another lift considering that some instos just bought in!  go chicken haha - much better than mgx for now


----------



## chicken (10 December 2005)

*Re: SBM....St. Barbara Mines*



			
				powwww said:
			
		

> bought a packet at 28.5 - I'm also very happy.  Liked the look of the chart then and thought it would take off soon. Couple this with gold at $700Aus+.  Chartists are pretty pumped for another lift considering that some instos just bought in!  go chicken haha - much better than mgx for now



you are right though MGX is going to have its place in the sun as well....and the other one I like is MAP...ready for rerating in 2006....as far as SBM yeah I bought back at 25.5 cents and same as you 28.5 cents...some people are kicking themself of having sold...me like ZFX...now its $5.96 unbelievable and my target was $4...now 50% above my forecasts.....but thats the way the cooky crumbles...SBM is dlivering the goods...MGX in 2006....


----------



## Fleeta (12 December 2005)

*Re: SBM....St. Barbara Mines*

Chicken - you are the man! Thanks...overtaken Baglimit as the supreme stock tipper in my books!


----------



## trader (12 December 2005)

*Re: SBM....St. Barbara Mines*

Need some help ,maybe from chicken or someone that understands accounts.
In the June quarter total gold sales were 83,646 oz at a cash cost of $341
per oz this was recorded in their accounts (1.2 c production ) at a total cost
of $22,763,000 which doesn't seem right e.g (83,646 x $341 = $28,523,286 )

In the Sept quarter total sales were 53,554 oz at a cash cost of $346
yet in the accounts this came to $22,643.000 only $120,000 less than the last quarter, yet in the last quarter there was 30,000 oz extra mined these
figures don't add up.


----------



## chicken (13 December 2005)

*Re: SBM....St. Barbara Mines*



			
				trader said:
			
		

> Need some help ,maybe from chicken or someone that understands accounts.
> In the June quarter total gold sales were 83,646 oz at a cash cost of $341
> per oz this was recorded in their accounts (1.2 c production ) at a total cost
> of $22,763,000 which doesn't seem right e.g (83,646 x $341 = $28,523,286 )
> ...



Trader please email the company as you are right the figures do not add...also looks as if SBM is pushing through to 45 cents...a lot of buying out of Europe....noticed I am trying to refrain from posting in the competition I was going to take MGX but some one beat me to it...Gold is still rising and the trend is my friend.....Joe this would be a record to pick the same stock 4 times to win a competition unbelievable..I am holding a good size Shares in Sbm.....next stop 45 cents,.....look at ZFX unbelievable...


----------



## sam76 (13 December 2005)

*Re: SBM....St. Barbara Mines*

Southern Cross Equities Limited (Syd) became an 8% shareholder of SBM, purchasing approx 40,000,000 shares today.

Has anyone heard of these guys before?


----------



## chicken (21 December 2005)

*Re: SBM....St. Barbara Mines*

Now I call all you chartists..SBM is in a traingle formation..and check it ,a breakout is imminent to 40 cents ,lots of buyers I am holding..this is going to be my next ZFX....unbelievable......


----------



## tony2252 (21 December 2005)

*Re: SBM....St. Barbara Mines*

while a break out to 40 cents would be a nice xmas present it will have to get through the lastest pull back in the gold price. some are thinking that this pull back could go on for a few weeks and gold could retrace to 475 before starting its next run... hope sbm can hold its current price through this time. today its off a liitle maybe due to the drop in gold. ANY THOUGHTS!


----------



## chicken (21 December 2005)

*Re: SBM....St. Barbara Mines*



			
				tony2252 said:
			
		

> while a break out to 40 cents would be a nice xmas present it will have to get through the lastest pull back in the gold price. some are thinking that this pull back could go on for a few weeks and gold could retrace to 475 before starting its next run... hope sbm can hold its current price through this time. today its off a liitle maybe due to the drop in gold. ANY THOUGHTS!



We are all waiying for news from head office re its down a little..Traders are shaking the tree to get some shares cheap....waiting for the nickel report


----------



## trader (21 December 2005)

*Re: SBM....St. Barbara Mines*



			
				chicken said:
			
		

> Trader please email the company as you are right the figures do not add...also looks as if SBM is pushing through to 45 cents...a lot of buying out of Europe....noticed I am trying to refrain from posting in the competition I was going to take MGX but some one beat me to it...Gold is still rising and the trend is my friend.....Joe this would be a record to pick the same stock 4 times to win a competition unbelievable..I am holding a good size Shares in Sbm.....next stop 45 cents,.....look at ZFX unbelievable...



Thanks for the advice. Did email the company and got a very clear and interesting response, not all the gold that is produced is always sold in that
quarter ( not picked up daily ), accordinglly to the figures some 65,442 oz of
gold was produced in the sept quarter yet only 53,554 was sold which means
that 12,000 are just sitting there to be sold maybe in the dec quarter, which
could mean that this little company (with their 12,000 oz stockpiled - 43,000
ozs forcast and their current asset sale could increase their cash position by
anything between 20-25 million in the dec quarter.


----------



## MalteseBull (22 December 2005)

*Re: SBM....St. Barbara Mines*

I can't see it breaking 40 cents for the year 2005...

Is it worth holding on, seeing that Gold price is falling?? 

Any thoughts on when it might break 40 cents?


----------



## chicken (23 December 2005)

*Re: SBM....St. Barbara Mines*



			
				MalteseBull said:
			
		

> I can't see it breaking 40 cents for the year 2005...
> 
> Is it worth holding on, seeing that Gold price is falling??
> 
> Any thoughts on when it might break 40 cents?



My friend what did the GOLD price do overnight...NEED I SAY MORE...this Baby will go all the way to $1......NICKEL is their other big asset in progress...


----------



## MalteseBull (23 December 2005)

*Re: SBM....St. Barbara Mines*



			
				chicken said:
			
		

> My friend what did the GOLD price do overnight...NEED I SAY MORE...this Baby will go all the way to $1......NICKEL is their other big asset in progress...




Big Call There mate,
If it's going to reach $1 it will be in another 3-5 years!
I am not a holder, just been watching it for a few weeks and it looks like it's on the way down imo


----------



## chicken (23 December 2005)

*Re: SBM....St. Barbara Mines*



			
				MalteseBull said:
			
		

> Big Call There mate,
> If it's going to reach $1 it will be in another 3-5 years!
> I am not a holder, just been watching it for a few weeks and it looks like it's on the way down imo



Maltese do yourself a favour...go to www.stbarbara.com.au  do some research read who and what the company does or did and where the company is heading by looks of things YOU HAVE NOT MADE ANY RESEARCH into who SBM  is...I give you one clue...they bought the Gold assets from Sons of Gwalia Gold.....and now go and read up on what has been happening..as far as going down....you got that completly wrong as CHICKEN says  DO YOUR RESEARCH


----------



## Ann (26 December 2005)

*Re: SBM....St. Barbara Mines*

Hi Guys,

I might be wrong but this chart pattern looks like a pennant on a somewhat leaning flagpole. If I am right, I would expect this stock to take off like a rocket almost immediately.


----------



## Ann (27 December 2005)

*Re: SBM....St. Barbara Mines*

Here is another longer term view of the chart.......

Notice a Cup & Handle within a Cup & Handle, patterns repeating......


----------



## saichuen (28 December 2005)

*Re: SBM....St. Barbara Mines*

hi Ann,

thanks for posting the chart analysis of SBM. it's looking good -eh?   

cheers!


----------



## Ann (28 December 2005)

*Re: SBM....St. Barbara Mines*

Hi saichuen,

Yep, looking good so far.....


----------



## MalteseBull (29 December 2005)

*Re: SBM....St. Barbara Mines*

gold price is pushing this share but yet to release any announcments..

Will probably look to buy if it breaks 40 cents which I doubt will occur for 2005..


----------



## carpets (29 December 2005)

*Re: SBM....St. Barbara Mines*

Ann, good prediction with SBM's chart, big breakout today with a considerable rise in price. From what Ive read, a breakout from a triangle or leaning flag would indicate strength in the current bull run and a possible BUY indication?


----------



## Ann (29 December 2005)

*Re: SBM....St. Barbara Mines*

Carpets,

It is so hard to know what is going to happen to a share, regardless of the pattern. Just look at the outcome today of another share I thought would do very well AQD. It might keep going tomorrow, it may not.

You see at this time of the year especially, investors are away on holidays or just relaxing with the family, so they put in offers to sell above their normal range in case of a rally. If you get enough  investors doing that in certain popular stocks, you will see a price running way up on some stocks, as many investors put in silly high offers. 

Then there are other stocks which the traders/investors may have already been sold out of, so there may be a fall/collapse/leveling off in the price. SBM may have a way to go or it might be a dead duck already. I don't have market depth, I invest through a broker. Although, I guess if I did have market depth and saw offers running all the way up, I would stand well clear, I choose not to be a victim of the Christmas rally. 

Athough some of the clever traders who only need to make a few cents from large cap shares may be buying and selling into these rallies all day long until the sucker buyers run out. If you are dealing in two or three hundred thousand dollars a time, it doesn't take much to make a fortune. This is a busy time for the big active traders I should think.

 Ann


----------



## ray (29 December 2005)

*Re: SBM....St. Barbara Mines*

hi all,
can anyone tell me why st barbara mines have changed thier name to st barbara limited ?
Changing the name may make no difference so why do it ?
cheers
ray


----------



## Ann (30 December 2005)

*Re: SBM....St. Barbara Mines*

Hi Ray,

Here is a link and an explanation [?] from the company itself.

http://www.stbarbara.com.au/upfile/051520 NameChange.pdf


----------



## chicken (1 January 2006)

*Re: SBM....St. Barbara Mines*



			
				Ann said:
			
		

> Hi Ray,
> 
> Here is a link and an explanation [?] from the company itself.
> 
> http://www.stbarbara.com.au/upfile/051520 NameChange.pdf



Good one Ann...you know I thought I am the only one who saw what is up...keep posting I like what you say..SBM is having a great TEA party...and as soon as the Sullivans Nickel deposit is know watch this one go hard...lots of European intrest here


----------



## TheAnalyst (2 January 2006)

*Re: SBM....St. Barbara Mines*



			
				chicken said:
			
		

> Maltese do yourself a favour...go to www.stbarbara.com.au  do some research read who and what the company does or did and where the company is heading by looks of things YOU HAVE NOT MADE ANY RESEARCH into who SBM  is...I give you one clue...they bought the Gold assets from Sons of Gwalia Gold.....and now go and read up on what has been happening..as far as going down....you got that completly wrong as CHICKEN says  DO YOUR RESEARCH




What would you know about research you cant even use a pricing model for a stock and thats how stocks are priced...why dont you leave the Maltese Bull alone...


----------



## Ann (2 January 2006)

*Re: SBM....St. Barbara Mines*



			
				TheAnalyst said:
			
		

> What would you know about research you cant even use a pricing model for a stock and thats how stocks are priced...why dont you leave the Maltese Bull alone...




Hi Analyst,

Up front I will admit to being a total maths cretin. What was it that Maltese Bull said that was such a no no? What exactly is a 'pricing model'..see folks, you think I know stuff....nuh!  

Maltese Bull are you from Malta? I love the Maltese people and live in hope that one day I shall visit Malta. I have never met a more lovely group of people. Is it something in the water?

 EDIT. Ooops was I addressing Chicken then....whetevr. You lot sort it out.


----------



## TheAnalyst (2 January 2006)

*Re: SBM....St. Barbara Mines*



			
				Ann said:
			
		

> Hi Analyst,
> 
> Up front I will admit to being a total maths cretin. What was it that Maltese Bull said that was such a no no? What exactly is a 'pricing model'..see folks, you think I know stuff....nuh!
> 
> ...




Its ok Ann...if you read the mgx posts you will find out a lot about pricing models just start from the last page. Chicken likes to critisise and pretend he is a rooster and thinks we are all his hens and bags stuff he dont understand..

He was nice to you i noticed probally cos he is looking for a girlfriend.

Anyway how old are you.. i am 36 and keep myself pretty fit and i am half maltese half scottish so if you wanna go to malta and find out a bit more about me just email me and maybe we can catch up...i will give you my mobile number and you can text me...


----------



## sam76 (2 January 2006)

*Re: SBM....St. Barbara Mines*



			
				TheAnalyst said:
			
		

> Its ok Ann...if you read the mgx posts you will find out a lot about pricing models just start from the last page. Chicken likes to critisise and pretend he is a rooster and thinks we are all his hens and bags stuff he dont understand..
> 
> He was nice to you i noticed probally cos he is looking for a girlfriend.
> 
> Anyway how old are you.. i am 36 and keep myself pretty fit and i am half maltese half scottish so if you wanna go to malta and find out a bit more about me just email me and maybe we can catch up...i will give you my mobile number and you can text me...




Aussie stock forums - "The dating site for traders"


----------



## Ann (2 January 2006)

*Re: SBM....St. Barbara Mines*

Ahh bless you Analyst....

I am 55yo, matronly figure, two kids 19yo, 21yo one is a muso/sound engineer[drummer, guitarist.. shudupdamyou  ] the other is almost never there  ... I am never beyond a bit of flattery. It will get you almost anywhere. I have a filthy temper when aroused...check out RPT if RichKid hasn't banned me yet! Hi Ho nothing new!


----------



## chicken (3 January 2006)

*Re: SBM....St. Barbara Mines*



			
				Ann said:
			
		

> Ahh bless you Analyst....
> 
> I am 55yo, matronly figure, two kids 19yo, 21yo one is a muso/sound engineer[drummer, guitarist.. shudupdamyou  ] the other is almost never there  ... I am never beyond a bit of flattery. It will get you almost anywhere. I have a filthy temper when aroused...check out RPT if RichKid hasn't banned me yet! Hi Ho nothing new!



Ann,read my MGX replys to this junior...I am 66 years old..35 years in the market and junior Analyst comes and want to give me a lesson..he still goty egg shells behind his ears...re SBM...we are on a winner here....re pricing model...he has not got a clue wants to make out he knows...what a laugh I can run rings around him..proved it have I not ZFX,SBM,Now watch MGX come to life...will become Ayustralias 4th largest Iron ore producer.....


----------



## TheAnalyst (3 January 2006)

*Re: SBM....St. Barbara Mines*



			
				chicken said:
			
		

> Ann,read my MGX replys to this junior...I am 66 years old..35 years in the market and junior Analyst comes and want to give me a lesson..he still goty egg shells behind his ears...re SBM...we are on a winner here....re pricing model...he has not got a clue wants to make out he knows...what a laugh I can run rings around him..proved it have I not ZFX,SBM,Now watch MGX come to life...will become Ayustralias 4th largest Iron ore producer.....





Chicken forgot to add he gets more full of himself as he gets older and look he only has 3 stocks..a chicken should know not to put all his eggs in one basket..and if he doesnt watch himself i will get my 90 year old grandfather to give him a flogging....


----------



## TheAnalyst (3 January 2006)

*Re: SBM....St. Barbara Mines*



			
				chicken said:
			
		

> Ann,read my MGX replys to this junior...I am 66 years old..35 years in the market and junior Analyst comes and want to give me a lesson..he still goty egg shells behind his ears...re SBM...we are on a winner here....re pricing model...he has not got a clue wants to make out he knows...what a laugh I can run rings around him..proved it have I not ZFX,SBM,Now watch MGX come to life...will become Ayustralias 4th largest Iron ore producer.....




and his wife left him as well for a younger chicken


----------



## chicken (3 January 2006)

*Re: SBM....St. Barbara Mines*



			
				TheAnalyst said:
			
		

> and his wife left him as well for a younger chicken



Ann, do you see what I mean..thinks he is bullet proof...LOLOLOLOLOLOLLO


----------



## Ann (3 January 2006)

*Re: SBM....St. Barbara Mines*

Uuuurgh you lot!   

I reckon Iron Ore is history. I think the Chinese are going to drag the price down. They got steel down, they got Manganese Ore down, now I think Iron Ore is going to get a wacking [sorry Chicken/Laurie don't yell at my, I could be dreadfully wrong]

I think the story is Zinc.


----------



## saichuen (3 January 2006)

*Re: SBM....St. Barbara Mines*



			
				Ann said:
			
		

> Uuuurgh you lot!
> 
> I reckon Iron Ore is history. I think the Chinese are going to drag the price down. They got steel down, they got Manganese Ore down, now I think Iron Ore is going to get a wacking [sorry Chicken/Laurie don't yell at my, I could be dreadfully wrong]
> 
> I think the story is Zinc.




strangely enough.. i'm now researching into either zinc or iron ores stocks... apart from gold...    so this is good to know for a starter.... will definitely do more readings, etc. 

thanks.


----------



## chicken (3 January 2006)

*Re: SBM....St. Barbara Mines*



			
				Ann said:
			
		

> Uuuurgh you lot!
> 
> I reckon Iron Ore is history. I think the Chinese are going to drag the price down. They got steel down, they got Manganese Ore down, now I think Iron Ore is going to get a wacking [sorry Chicken/Laurie don't yell at my, I could be dreadfully wrong]
> 
> I think the story is Zinc.



yes ZINC..but you forgot one important metal.....and it will go balistic..shortage in the world..that is NICKEL........and SBM may have a hugh Nickel find in the Sullivans...do your research..as far as Iron ore is concerned..Ann you might be wrong...the Chinese Dynomo will need all the supply Australia can deliver.....I think Iron ore price will increase by 12%....now we will see who is right..why?...lots of problems in Brazil...natives are against taking iron ore from their land...read an article where they do not wish...for the company who is the largest supplier of Iron ore in the world...to mine their land...iron ore still hot


----------



## saichuen (3 January 2006)

*Re: SBM....St. Barbara Mines*

i'm not sure if this is of any significance but SBM has just hit beyond the $0.40 price. could this be an anticipation for an announcement that is pending perhaps?

any comment anyone?   

cheers!


----------



## Ann (3 January 2006)

*Re: SBM....St. Barbara Mines*

Hi saichuen,

On the previous page I had a pennant on a flagpole. From a chart point of view it is a very successful breakout...so much so it is out of my close up screen on my charts....


----------



## sam76 (3 January 2006)

*Re: SBM....St. Barbara Mines*

closes at 47cents  Up over 20%

Directors buying

over 7,000,000 shares traded

ASX Query

What a day for SBM!

All pointing to a positive announcement??


----------



## GreatPig (3 January 2006)

*Re: SBM....St. Barbara Mines*

Shoulda listened to that Chicken... 

Cheers,
GP


----------



## brerwallabi (3 January 2006)

*Re: SBM....St. Barbara Mines*

Nice One Chicken


----------



## saichuen (3 January 2006)

*Re: SBM....St. Barbara Mines*

what a day for SBM indeed... and hopefully the strong run will continue right through 2006...


----------



## ray (3 January 2006)

*Re: SBM....St. Barbara Mines*

i did listen to the chicken, i just need to figure out when is the right exit point.
thanks chicken.


----------



## sam76 (3 January 2006)

*Re: SBM....St. Barbara Mines*

two of my mates work for different brokers - they both say hold (good things to come)


----------



## clowboy (3 January 2006)

*Re: SBM....St. Barbara Mines*

given that the response to asx was nothing to report is the price rise still justified?


----------



## michael_selway (3 January 2006)

*Re: SBM....St. Barbara Mines*



			
				clowboy said:
			
		

> given that the response to asx was nothing to report is the price rise still justified?




yeah speeding ticket today, but company says "not aware" of any new information that requires immediate announcing to the public? Hpow does that work then?


----------



## sam76 (3 January 2006)

*Re: SBM....St. Barbara Mines*



			
				clowboy said:
			
		

> given that the response to asx was nothing to report is the price rise still justified?




Unless something that's been going on behind the scenes has leaked- then I doubt the rise is justifiable.

If Gold slips, SBM holders (myself included) could be in for a nasty fall


----------



## powwww (3 January 2006)

*Re: SBM....St. Barbara Mines*

Been having some great stocks lately - SBM you little beauty. Technically the rise was expected and in fact overdue, so it may or may not be purely a rise of that nature. Was over due a kick.  Now if PNA and IGR follow suit by say march, i'll be having a nice holiday in the sun!  GOld$523.40 as I type. looking like blue skies for the gold stocks fore mentioned!


----------



## chicken (4 January 2006)

*Re: SBM....St. Barbara Mines*



			
				clowboy said:
			
		

> given that the response to asx was nothing to report is the price rise still justified?



You ask if it was justiefied...here is the way I see it.....Sons of Gwalia Gold assets which SBM bought at BARGAIN BASEMENT price...altogether I think $38 million....what no one took notice of  SBM valued the Gold assts at $275million plus the companies own assets say $60 million....we have a total figure of $335 million.....600 million shares at 45 cents==$270 million....we are still below assets as I value them...now how much are 6 million ozs of Gold worth.......so my target of $1...is still cheap...or I forgot what if SBM finds that the Sullivan has indeed the bonanzaa of NICKEL.....$1 will be cheap....now, can you people understand why I like this stock...I am not a rocket scintist just a bloke who sees things ,others miss.....how right was I with ZFX.....and SBM will deliver us another good result....


----------



## MalteseBull (4 January 2006)

*Re: SBM....St. Barbara Mines*

SBM - heading south today, already 3% down, correction after yesterday imo, resistance of .49, 

GOOD BYE SAINTS


----------



## saichuen (4 January 2006)

*Re: SBM....St. Barbara Mines*



			
				MalteseBull said:
			
		

> SBM - heading south today, already 3% down, correction after yesterday imo, resistance of .49,
> 
> GOOD BYE SAINTS




yep. 0.49 seems to be the next resistance level. also, it looks like it's pulling back a little today. i'm a small holder of this stock and have unloaded some of my holdings yesterday to take a small profit.   

i might consider adding to it if hits beyond 0.49?


----------



## MalteseBull (5 January 2006)

*Re: SBM....St. Barbara Mines*

Great buyer depth on SBM today @ 8:11AM EST, With director investing in his own company must be a postive sign also with the upcomming nickel announcment mentioned by chicken..

Will probably be looking to secure this one if it is steady around 49-50 cents today


----------



## chicken (5 January 2006)

*Re: SBM....St. Barbara Mines*



			
				MalteseBull said:
			
		

> Great buyer depth on SBM today @ 8:11AM EST, With director investing in his own company must be a postive sign also with the upcomming nickel announcment mentioned by chicken..
> 
> Will probably be looking to secure this one if it is steady around 49-50 cents today



Looks as if this stock will have another great day....what a winner....


----------



## etrader1 (5 January 2006)

*Re: SBM....St. Barbara Mines*



			
				chicken said:
			
		

> Looks as if this stock will have another great day....what a winner....




Hi chicken,

Fingers crossed SBM will break 50cps today. I have traded this share a few times from 9cps and started accumulating and holding from 30cps. The company has a great potential specially with the bargain acquisition of the SGW assets. I'm planning to hold and accumulate SBM in the medium to long term.

Cheers!


----------



## chicken (5 January 2006)

*Re: SBM....St. Barbara Mines*



			
				etrader1 said:
			
		

> Hi chicken,
> 
> Fingers crossed SBM will break 50cps today. I have traded this share a few times from 9cps and started accumulating and holding from 30cps. The company has a great potential specially with the bargain acquisition of the SGW assets. I'm planning to hold and accumulate SBM in the medium to long term.
> 
> Cheers!



Niece to hear from you, yes this one is a winner and we have not seen the best of it...SWG ASSETS WERE INDEED THIS COMPANY S MAKER AND IT WAS  A SMART MOVE AFTER ALL SWG paid hugh sums of money to build the gold assets  .......we got producing mines, smelters and 10ksq landbank plus a hugh potential NICKEL mine  how high will this go...$1 to $5 who knows but we are just on the starting line........plus $$$$$$ in the Bank


----------



## chicken (9 January 2006)

*Re: SBM....St. Barbara Mines*



			
				chicken said:
			
		

> Niece to hear from you, yes this one is a winner and we have not seen the best of it...SWG ASSETS WERE INDEED THIS COMPANY S MAKER AND IT WAS  A SMART MOVE AFTER ALL SWG paid hugh sums of money to build the gold assets  .......we got producing mines, smelters and 10ksq landbank plus a hugh potential NICKEL mine  how high will this go...$1 to $5 who knows but we are just on the starting line........plus $$$$$$ in the Bank



Sbm is reving its engine just wait when we get the results on the Sullivans and will they be good like Eshuys said look out next resistance at 80 cents....


----------



## Caliente (9 January 2006)

*Re: SBM....St. Barbara Mines*

hey chicken, just dropping a line to give you my hearty congratulations 

You really picked a winner on SBM. My opinion, sell it now and buy a boat, hahaha


----------



## trader (9 January 2006)

*Re: SBM....St. Barbara Mines*

If gold keeps on going up they will hit 80 cents before any annoucement and
don't forget quarterly results out maybe next week which will show a huge
increase in cash maybe up to 50 million.


----------



## Narkov (9 January 2006)

*Re: SBM....St. Barbara Mines*

Good work chicken. I took your warning and bought up. Sitting on a nice little profit now and strongly thinking of going in further. THANKS!


----------



## chicken (11 January 2006)

*Re: SBM....St. Barbara Mines*



			
				Narkov said:
			
		

> Good work chicken. I took your warning and bought up. Sitting on a nice little profit now and strongly thinking of going in further. THANKS!



Good on you I have got a swag as well.....waiting for news from this company...if Gold keeps on climbing...look out this one will do well for us...Mr T. Treadgold seems to know what he is talking about.....


----------



## MalteseBull (11 January 2006)

*Re: SBM....St. Barbara Mines*

glad i sold out of this one


----------



## trader (11 January 2006)

*Re: SBM....St. Barbara Mines*



			
				MalteseBull said:
			
		

> glad i sold out of this one




Glad you did too , just brought another 20,000


----------



## smuggler (11 January 2006)

*Re: SBM....St. Barbara Mines*

Gold appears to be drifting. Good luck.


----------



## clowboy (11 January 2006)

*Re: SBM....St. Barbara Mines*

maltesebull


Why are you glad you sold out?


----------



## chicken (12 January 2006)

*Re: SBM....St. Barbara Mines*



			
				smuggler said:
			
		

> Gold appears to be drifting. Good luck.



Smuggler..OH YEAH GOLD IS DRIFTING....read what you posted on this board 2nd post on Zinifex...Yep you know what you POST.....Dr.Faber of Hong KONG said Gold will go all the way to $3500 in the next 4 years..and he is a Billionaire...thats the difference Smuggler stick to your QTK they might jet show signs of life..and you can ramp them ,St Barbara mkines dont need ramping as they are becoming the 3rd  or 4th largest producer of GOLD.in Australia,..at present price...this could be a takeover target..by NMC or Newmont...after all who bought the 50million shares a months ago....just wondering


----------



## trader (12 January 2006)

*Re: SBM....St. Barbara Mines*

Does anyone know why there is so many small trades going through and
mostly in patterns of the same amount , is this broker talk , I have seen the
same in other companies.


----------



## chicken (12 January 2006)

*Re: SBM....St. Barbara Mines*



			
				trader said:
			
		

> Does anyone know why there is so many small trades going through and
> mostly in patterns of the same amount , is this broker talk , I have seen the
> same in other companies.



Traders I have worked this out its broker identification..I am not sure if it is legal..have noticed the same trend should be reported to the ASIC as there is sculduckering going on...brokers were not allowed to be identivied..yes this is brokers talking....not ordinary trades......they are using either the las 3 no or last 2..it stinks foul....that they are stooping that low to still find a loophole where they are identifying themself....one way to know and get on the phone..colusion..how legal is that


----------



## trader (12 January 2006)

*Re: SBM....St. Barbara Mines*

Know if we only knew what they were saying.


----------



## TheAnalyst (12 January 2006)

*Re: SBM....St. Barbara Mines*



			
				chicken said:
			
		

> Traders I have worked this out its broker identification..I am not sure if it is legal..have noticed the same trend should be reported to the ASIC as there is sculduckering going on...brokers were not allowed to be identivied..yes this is brokers talking....not ordinary trades......they are using either the las 3 no or last 2..it stinks foul....that they are stooping that low to still find a loophole where they are identifying themself....one way to know and get on the phone..colusion..how legal is that




Amazing this should be brang up as i this morning (bored for sure) as i was reading the financial review i decided to look at volume of trades and i noticed the same thing...i had to look again but there were set numbers to the amount of parcels going thru...cant believe they are actually so thick and low..


----------



## regatwests (12 January 2006)

*Re: SBM....St. Barbara Mines*

I reckon it was important to someone that SBM didn't drop lower than
0-47 and they were prepared to buy parcels at the rate of $5k - $10k per hour every 3 minutes to ensure it.

I'm paying  $32 / trade at Etrade, at that rate on $150 trades they would need to sell at .57 to recoup the initial cost.


----------



## powwww (12 January 2006)

*Re: SBM....St. Barbara Mines*



			
				regatwests said:
			
		

> I reckon it was important to someone that SBM didn't drop lower than
> 0-47 and they were prepared to buy parcels at the rate of $5k - $10k per hour every 3 minutes to ensure it.
> 
> I'm paying  $32 / trade at Etrade, at that rate on $150 trades they would need to sell at .57 to recoup the initial cost.




I always find it more pleasing someone keeping the price down but sometimes its better not trying to guess what the big boys are doing.  If I understand what your saying correctly, it would be a broker doing the buying so they wouldn't have to pay a cent for the trades...probably some kind of bot doing the buys. Could be a sign of acumulation, buyer could be the seller, list goes on. 

Personally I think SBM is a rock solid operation and the upside is huge.  a drop to 045c wouldn't be unhealthy before breaking through 0.50 decisively on the next release (some financials) later in the month!

Put it this way they have 9.6m oz gold and with the current gold prices the financials will be much better than expected.


----------



## regatwests (13 January 2006)

*Re: SBM....St. Barbara Mines*

It was probably something like a 'bot - regular 3 minuntes, at 40 sec's past the minute.

It even seemed to pay o.47 a few times after the market had gone to 0.465

It seemed to increase the buy when it went to 0.465  

I discounted accumulating because of the cost of the trades but if they are getting them gratis, different matter ...


----------



## trader (13 January 2006)

*Re: SBM....St. Barbara Mines*

Maybe will drop to 45 cents today


----------



## smuggler (13 January 2006)

*Re: SBM....St. Barbara Mines*

Volume seems light when it drops. I expect a big thrust up in coming weeks.


----------



## trader (13 January 2006)

*Re: SBM....St. Barbara Mines*

Wrong about it dropping to 45 cents brought some more at 47 cents now
back up to 48 cents, maybe quarterly out already on tuesday which will
surprise market - huge profit and even bigger cash position with maybe
major nickel discovery.


----------



## Ann (13 January 2006)

*Re: SBM....St. Barbara Mines*

Geez no way can you call Chicken a ramper. I have the lovely Krisbarry doing the ramp over where I mostly live. UUUUUNNNNNbelievable!!

Anyway, it is probably time for a chart...looks OK to me. Doing a bit of consolidation....always good to see..


----------



## Ann (13 January 2006)

*Re: SBM....St. Barbara Mines*

Sorry guys, that comment about Chicken being a ramper must have come from a comment on an early post I was reading on this thread I think I didn't turn to the last page when I came in so ahh well ....dill. Anyway


----------



## crackaton (13 January 2006)

*Re: SBM....St. Barbara Mines*

Well done chook. You've just graduated from the class of 2000 with straight dwe lol


----------



## chicken (14 January 2006)

*Re: SBM....St. Barbara Mines*



			
				crackaton said:
			
		

> Well done chook. You've just graduated from the class of 2000 with straight dwe lol



i THINK WE ALL SHOULD THANK MR TIM TREADGOLD AS WITHOUT HIS ARTICLE IN THE sHARES MAGAZINE i WOULD HAVE MISSED  aLL CREDITS GO TO THAT MAN  he after all rubbed my nose in SBM...at first I did not beliefe..but as some one posted...SBM is SWG without the hedgebook..and better qualified Geologists..after all Mr Edshuys the CEO knows what  we have got...and may I point out SWG was as high as $10 in 2001.....and with the Gold going UP.....SBM is on a roll.....like ZFX......Zfx the article was also written by Mr Tim Treadgold....he is a beauty.....and who ever bought here...we are all going for a great spin here..so hold tight the best part is coming...


----------



## Ann (14 January 2006)

*Re: SBM....St. Barbara Mines*

Chicken,

How very ethical of you to give credit to your source, well done.
Most would probably take the applause themselves.

 Ann


----------



## crackaton (14 January 2006)

*Re: SBM....St. Barbara Mines*

ZFX a definite winner. Too bad for all those sods that lost mulla on PAS.

You are correct though, SBM is a winner, especially given recent share buy back etc.

Maybe one day it will see 10$ just like ZFX.


----------



## crackaton (14 January 2006)

*Re: SBM....St. Barbara Mines*

Chook is OK. He posts over at Ozestock and hotcopper as another name, but he is a genuine person who tries to help out.


----------



## chicken (15 January 2006)

*Re: SBM....St. Barbara Mines*



			
				crackaton said:
			
		

> ZFX a definite winner. Too bad for all those sods that lost mulla on PAS.
> 
> You are correct though, SBM is a winner, especially given recent share buy back etc.
> 
> Maybe one day it will see 10$ just like ZFX.



AS Seabrooth posted SBM IS swg without the hedgebook...does that make sense...took me a while and you know we could go all the way to $10...after all GOLD is going higher and so is SBM.......


----------



## clowboy (16 January 2006)

*Re: SBM....St. Barbara Mines*

Is it going to break through that magical barrier today?

Heres hoping


----------



## jet-r (16 January 2006)

*Re: SBM....St. Barbara Mines*

SBM got a nice open today with high of 50.5 cents.  Hope it will close at over 50cents today...


----------



## MalteseBull (16 January 2006)

*Re: SBM....St. Barbara Mines*

too many sellers at .485 - .505 at the moment..
so it's stuck..

but chicken was right should've held on to it, i sold out ages ago and have no cash on hand to purchase it


----------



## jet-r (16 January 2006)

*Re: SBM....St. Barbara Mines*

Hi Maltesebull,  where do u find out the numbers of bidders and sellers at different prices?


----------



## MalteseBull (16 January 2006)

*Re: SBM....St. Barbara Mines*



			
				jet-r said:
			
		

> Hi Maltesebull,  where do u find out the numbers of bidders and sellers at different prices?




www.comsec.com.au


----------



## Narkov (16 January 2006)

*Re: SBM....St. Barbara Mines*

Is news still expected today?


----------



## saichuen (16 January 2006)

*Re: SBM....St. Barbara Mines*



			
				Narkov said:
			
		

> Is news still expected today?




i'm not sure what sort of news you are expecting but the quarterly report will be due tomorrow (as per Yahoo Finance). Let's hope there will be some good news installed in it.

happy trading!


----------



## Narkov (16 January 2006)

*Re: SBM....St. Barbara Mines*



			
				saichuen said:
			
		

> i'm not sure what sort of news you are expecting but the quarterly report will be due tomorrow (as per Yahoo Finance). let's hope there will be some good news installed in it.




Thats what i was after. I wasn't sure how credible the information at Yahoo was. Should be an interesting week.


----------



## trader (16 January 2006)

*Re: SBM....St. Barbara Mines*



			
				saichuen said:
			
		

> i'm not sure what sort of news you are expecting but the quarterly report will be due tomorrow (as per Yahoo Finance). let's hope there will be some good news installed in it.
> 
> happy trading!




Based on their forecast and if they sold all the gold that they have stockpiled and produced a profit of between 10 - 15 million not counting asset sales, but in the past have always done better than forecast so who knows.

Their cash position could increase to over 50 million and if any of this is right their share price will hit the 60 cent mark not counting that there might be nickel or that they are way above forecast and then 80 cents would be more of a target.


----------



## tony2252 (16 January 2006)

*Re: SBM....St. Barbara Mines*

IS THAT TRADER TALK AGAIN LOTS SMALL BIDS NEARLY ALL THE SAME GOING IN AT 49CENTS 12.25PM


----------



## trader (16 January 2006)

*Re: SBM....St. Barbara Mines*



			
				tony2252 said:
			
		

> IS THAT TRADER TALK AGAIN LOTS SMALL BIDS NEARLY ALL THE SAME GOING IN AT 49CENTS 12.25PM




Wish I knew what it meant, maybe there is someone out there that knows.


----------



## BraceFace (16 January 2006)

*Re: SBM....St. Barbara Mines*

Here we go......
Just jumped in at 49c
Jeez I hope it's all good news tomorrow :22_yikes:


----------



## trader (16 January 2006)

*Re: SBM....St. Barbara Mines*



			
				BraceFace said:
			
		

> Here we go......
> Just jumped in at 49c
> Jeez I hope it's all good news tomorrow :22_yikes:




The report mightn't come out till thursday, but it will be good news.


----------



## MalteseBull (16 January 2006)

*Re: SBM....St. Barbara Mines*

11 sellers at 50 cents...
doesn't look promising??


----------



## chicken (17 January 2006)

*Re: SBM....St. Barbara Mines*



			
				MalteseBull said:
			
		

> 11 sellers at 50 cents...
> doesn't look promising??



Yeah Maltese Bull...you would know and people would listen to you...LOLOLO well here it goes I agree with Trader...all good news my target $1 and higher...why...great little producer with$$$ in the bank only 40k ozs hedged and a new Nickel bonaaza .....soon to be announced..I am holding a swag and its still good buying..read what I posted once on ZFX.....this one is to go a lot higher......like ZFX  Also meant to say GOLD NOW $562....higher again than yesterday...


----------



## chicken (17 January 2006)

*Re: SBM....St. Barbara Mines*



			
				trader said:
			
		

> Wish I knew what it meant, maybe there is someone out there that knows.



Trader I heared that Brokers are trading in a circle to keep the price down or increase the price...I am getting an article from a friend and this could be circular trading happening...a broker buys the shares from the other broker and in turn that broker buys from him...anyway as soon as I get the article on circular trading I shall post it


----------



## MalteseBull (17 January 2006)

*Re: SBM....St. Barbara Mines*



			
				chicken said:
			
		

> Trader I heared that Brokers are trading in a circle to keep the price down or increase the price...I am getting an article from a friend and this could be circular trading happening...a broker buys the shares from the other broker and in turn that broker buys from him...anyway as soon as I get the article on circular trading I shall post it




yes, i have noticed that too.. there is a consistent bids for SBM at small parcels  of ~800-$1,000 as if the share was being nuked with bids..

I think whoever is doing it (brokers i reckon) are trying to hack the price inorder for the larger parcels to go through.. (imo)

It's official the announcment comes out today....


----------



## trader (17 January 2006)

*Re: SBM....St. Barbara Mines*



			
				MalteseBull said:
			
		

> yes, i have noticed that too.. there is a consistent bids for SBM at small parcels  of ~800-$1,000 as if the share was being nuked with bids..
> 
> I think whoever is doing it (brokers i reckon) are trying to hack the price inorder for the larger parcels to go through.. (imo)
> 
> It's official the announcment comes out today....




How do you know its official , did it come directly from the company or is it
from a brokers page ( comsec ) these are not always right.


----------



## MalteseBull (17 January 2006)

*Re: SBM....St. Barbara Mines*



			
				trader said:
			
		

> How do you know its official , did it come directly from the company or is it
> from a brokers page ( comsec ) these are not always right.




yeah brokers page... and there announcments state "mid-jan"??


----------



## Narkov (17 January 2006)

*Re: SBM....St. Barbara Mines*

I rang the investor relations hotline yesterday and they said "this week". The lady was a little hazy about when this week so I really doubt it will be early week. 

Then again...I may have been speaking to a phone jockey and not someone in the know.


----------



## etrader1 (17 January 2006)

*Re: SBM....St. Barbara Mines*



			
				Narkov said:
			
		

> I rang the investor relations hotline yesterday and they said "this week". The lady was a little hazy about when this week so I really doubt it will be early week.
> 
> Then again...I may have been speaking to a phone jockey and not someone in the know.




re: Quarterly Report

I've sent an email to ask and got a response from the Executive Assistant to the MD & CEO that the report will be release early next week, not this week.


----------



## carpets (17 January 2006)

*Re: SBM....St. Barbara Mines*



			
				BraceFace said:
			
		

> Here we go......
> Just jumped in at 49c
> Jeez I hope it's all good news tomorrow :22_yikes:




Are you buying with the hope that SBM will rally further with this report? Thats a pretty big gamble. Does anyone roughly know what the report is going to be about?


----------



## BraceFace (18 January 2006)

*Re: SBM....St. Barbara Mines*



			
				carpets said:
			
		

> Are you buying with the hope that SBM will rally further with this report? Thats a pretty big gamble.




That's right, it certainly is a gamble.
I wouldnt say its a big gamble. This company's share price is likely to fly off the handle with even the slightest hint of good news.

If it is bad news and things pull back, I'll take it on the chin, learn a lesson and then proceed to gamble my money on some other small cap mining exploration company that takes my fancy.

When you put money into companies like this it is always going to be a gamble. It's just how it is.

If I didn't want to gamble I'd put my money into Rio or Newcrest or something else in the "Blue Chip" set and sit on it.


----------



## saichuen (18 January 2006)

*Re: SBM....St. Barbara Mines*



			
				BraceFace said:
			
		

> That's right, it certainly is a gamble.
> I wouldnt say its a big gamble. This company's share price is likely to fly off the handle with even the slightest hint of good news.
> 
> If it is bad news and things pull back, I'll take it on the chin, learn a lesson and then proceed to gamble my money on some other small cap mining exploration company that takes my fancy.
> ...




Sometimes you win, sometimes you lose. That's what trading is all about, right?


----------



## chicken (18 January 2006)

*Re: SBM....St. Barbara Mines*



			
				BraceFace said:
			
		

> That's right, it certainly is a gamble.
> I wouldnt say its a big gamble. This company's share price is likely to fly off the handle with even the slightest hint of good news.
> 
> If it is bad news and things pull back, I'll take it on the chin, learn a lesson and then proceed to gamble my money on some other small cap mining exploration company that takes my fancy.
> ...



GAMBLE you said..well rubbish I say why...the GOLD assets bought from SWG were indeed a hugh bonus for SBM..why...well SBM is now SWG without the hedgebook..SBM makes $$$ SBM has $$$ in the bank SBM has good Gold deposits SBM produces...not talk like others...SBM have a landbank of 14Ksq KM...and SBM will start producing Nickel in 2007...and if the Sullivan will be like the cosmo....what would the sp be worth..I hedge my bet with SBM after all so far they are delivering the goods..some one is accumilating all the shares they can get..after all as GOLD goes up so will SBM..its ready for another run..you will see Chicken is right


----------



## nizar (18 January 2006)

*Re: SBM....St. Barbara Mines*

i agree with u chicken..

They have 9.5m oz of gold in reserves!!!!

Heaps of potential...


----------



## saichuen (18 January 2006)

*Re: SBM....St. Barbara Mines*



			
				nizar said:
			
		

> i agree with u chicken..
> 
> They have 9.5m oz of gold in reserves!!!!
> 
> Heaps of potential...




i hope you mean gold resources (including reserves) as of 30-Sep-2005.
http://www.stbarbara.com.au/page.php?page=82


----------



## BraceFace (18 January 2006)

*Re: SBM....St. Barbara Mines*



			
				chicken said:
			
		

> GAMBLE you said..well rubbish I say why...





it's all relative chook-man!
Compared to Blue chips, SBM is a gamble.

I hope you are right with everything you have posted on this forum about SBM. If you are, then indeed I stand to make a squid on this.


----------



## trader (18 January 2006)

*Re: SBM....St. Barbara Mines*

It is definitely going to be good news coming out , market down 70 points- gold down 20 dollars , DOM which is other gold company down 20 cents ( 15 % ) yet SBM is down less than 5% normally their share price would have 
gone down maybe as much as 8 cents.


----------



## dwecke2000 (18 January 2006)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

I think chicken is full of it.He should stick to ZFX. :swear:


----------



## johnno261 (18 January 2006)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



			
				dwecke2000 said:
			
		

> I think chicken is full of it.He should stick to ZFX. :swear:




DWECKE2000, dont worry about Mrs.Barbar's mine or chicken,Gibbos gonna get smashed!!!!!


----------



## dwecke2000 (18 January 2006)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

Who's tha gibbo?


----------



## GreatPig (18 January 2006)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



			
				dwecke2000 said:
			
		

> Who's tha gibbo?



MGX probably.


----------



## justjohn (18 January 2006)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



			
				dwecke2000 said:
			
		

> Who's tha gibbo?



 Come clean dwecke 2000 are you the chicken because you carry on about SBM on another forum saying its going to go through the $1 mark just like our chicken does :fu:


----------



## trader (19 January 2006)

*Re: SBM....St. Barbara Mines*



			
				chicken said:
			
		

> Trader I heared that Brokers are trading in a circle to keep the price down or increase the price...I am getting an article from a friend and this could be circular trading happening...a broker buys the shares from the other broker and in turn that broker buys from him...anyway as soon as I get the article on circular trading I shall post it




Have had an explanation from ASX in regards to the small orders going
through , it is a algorithmic computer program ( whatever that means ) that
automatically sells the shares  eg ( someone trying to unload 400000 shares
gets the computer to sell small parcels at 3 minute intervals. This doesn't
have so much impact and because of the order size they save on brokerage.


----------



## chicken (19 January 2006)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



			
				justjohn said:
			
		

> Come clean dwecke 2000 are you the chicken because you carry on about SBM on another forum saying its going to go through the $1 mark just like our chicken does :fu:



Justjohn yes I use dwecke2000 on other boards but here its chicken..and yes I beliefe that it will hit my target of $1....SBM will start producing NICKEL in 2007 as wellas GOLD  after all SWG shares went to $10 and SBM is now the old SWG without the hedgebook...and a great team of managers who know what they are about.....see the article from Shares in MAY 2005  by Mr TIM TREADGOLD....it was all explained there...this one has still a great upside.....and also their exploration ground in the Goldfields of Western Australia...see the new appoinment of Mr Bailey...they are getting calibre staff...I am in as this year will be a great ride on SBM  
Share will move north with the next news from the company


----------



## bvbfan (19 January 2006)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

SGW went to $10 based on the tantalum and because they were the major producer in the world.
The gold assets were choking them along with the hedgebook

I think SBM will consolidate around 40c area before it goes anywhere.
$1 is not out of the question but they'd need to have good cost controls

I have not followed SBM for a few years now


----------



## chicken (20 January 2006)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



			
				bvbfan said:
			
		

> SGW went to $10 based on the tantalum and because they were the major producer in the world.
> The gold assets were choking them along with the hedgebook
> 
> I think SBM will consolidate around 40c area before it goes anywhere.
> ...



We may not have tantalum....but in its place we will have NICKEL..which certainly is a more profitable metal...if you have not followed this stock go to www.stbarbara.com.au  have a look...as far as youi predicting the price without a research..well that talks for itself..DO YOUR RESEARCH first


----------



## carpets (20 January 2006)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



			
				chicken said:
			
		

> We may not have tantalum....but in its place we will have NICKEL..which certainly is a more profitable metal...if you have not followed this stock go to www.stbarbara.com.au  have a look...as far as youi predicting the price without a research..well that talks for itself..DO YOUR RESEARCH first



Nickel in 2007, not yet. Looking at the graph, its still in that upward trend since the start of 05. I think for the short term, I agree that it will consolidate around the 40c mark before further gains. Its come of its high of 49.5c, could be good to wait until it breaks above that mark. Longer term prospects look promising. $1, achievable; $10, unrealsitic in <5years.


----------



## trader (20 January 2006)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

After next tuesday you will not see this stock below 50 cents again,
they stockpiled over 12,ooo oz of gold from last quarter and will have produced over 60,000 oz and gold keeps on going up.


----------



## carpets (20 January 2006)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



			
				trader said:
			
		

> After next tuesday you will not see this stock below 50 cents again,
> they stockpiled over 12,ooo oz of gold from last quarter and will have produced over 60,000 oz and gold keeps on going up.




Well I suppose thats good, why next tuesday? is that when the report is coming out?


----------



## trader (20 January 2006)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



			
				carpets said:
			
		

> Well I suppose thats good, why next tuesday? is that when the report is coming out?




I think so , normally  tues or thurs but thursday is aussie day, but then
again it could be monday.


----------



## BraceFace (20 January 2006)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



			
				trader said:
			
		

> After next tuesday you will not see this stock below 50 cents again.





That's a very big statement......
I reckon some people might have said similar things about SWG many years ago.
Let's hope you are right.

It's ok Chicken - you dont have to tell us all again how SBM is different from SWG or what Mr Tim Treadgold told us. We get the idea.


----------



## chicken (21 January 2006)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



			
				BraceFace said:
			
		

> That's a very big statement......
> I reckon some people might have said similar things about SWG many years ago.
> Let's hope you are right.
> 
> It's ok Chicken - you dont have to tell us all again how SBM is different from SWG or what Mr Tim Treadgold told us. We get the idea.



HI there...now did anyone see the last sales of 400000 shares after hours 4.15pm some one bought those at 48.5 cents....I wonder if he heared something on the grapevine....also see Huntleys report on MGX....makes intresting reading.......cheers everyone.....


----------



## johnno261 (21 January 2006)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

Chicken wer'e 400,000 MGX purchased at 48.5 cents?


----------



## nizar (21 January 2006)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

hmmm, i cant seem 2 see the 400k here, a couple of 100k though...

20-01-2006 04:15 PM $0.485 117 $56.745   
20-01-2006 04:15 PM $0.485 64000 $31,040.000   
20-01-2006 04:15 PM $0.485 50000 $24,250.000 Crossed 
20-01-2006 04:15 PM $0.485 10000 $4,850.000   
20-01-2006 04:15 PM $0.485 100000 $48,500.000   
20-01-2006 04:15 PM $0.485 142716 $69,217.260   
20-01-2006 04:15 PM $0.485 13800 $6,693.000   
20-01-2006 03:59 PM $0.470 24723 $11,619.810   
20-01-2006 03:57 PM $0.475 5277 $2,506.575   
20-01-2006 03:57 PM $0.475 24723 $11,743.425


----------



## chicken (21 January 2006)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



			
				johnno261 said:
			
		

> Chicken wer'e 400,000 MGX purchased at 48.5 cents?



I said 400000 shares were bought in SBM after hours....at 48.5 cents   I said read the article by Huntleys....on MGX as they GOT A BUY on them and value them at $1.09  that stock was oversold...


----------



## TheAnalyst (21 January 2006)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



			
				nizar said:
			
		

> hmmm, i cant seem 2 see the 400k here, a couple of 100k though...
> 
> 20-01-2006 04:15 PM $0.485 117 $56.745
> 20-01-2006 04:15 PM $0.485 64000 $31,040.000
> ...




Have you got a link to that info or a source nizar...would be much appreciated


----------



## chicken (21 January 2006)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



			
				nizar said:
			
		

> hmmm, i cant seem 2 see the 400k here, a couple of 100k though...
> 
> 20-01-2006 04:15 PM $0.485 117 $56.745
> 20-01-2006 04:15 PM $0.485 64000 $31,040.000
> ...



That lot you got there is 380633  well what is the difference its nearly that amount..count it yourself......looks as something is up.....looks good to me


----------



## nizar (21 January 2006)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

yeh u right chicken...

very positive sign...

analyst: its from my broker, u cant get in unless ur a client of westpac... but check last 10 trades for SBM from ur broker and it should b there...

https://private.broking.westpac.com.au/do/lastTrades


----------



## TheAnalyst (21 January 2006)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



			
				nizar said:
			
		

> yeh u right chicken...
> 
> very positive sign...
> 
> ...




I am with avcol broking...but bank with westpac...is there any benefit to having the same account with the same westpac broking account??


----------



## chicken (21 January 2006)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



			
				TheAnalyst said:
			
		

> I am with avcol broking...but bank with westpac...is there any benefit to having the same account with the same westpac broking account??



Analyst ,as accountant you should know LOLOLOLOLOLOL


----------



## TheAnalyst (21 January 2006)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



			
				chicken said:
			
		

> Analyst ,as accountant you should know LOLOLOLOLOLOL




avcol charge $19.85 a trade and there were some problems with the bank brokers some yrs ago if you heard...you couldnt put an at market buy or sell and you would just get moved out the way for one of there larger clients..so people tended to avoid them...dont know if they have changed but in the dot.com era that was a lot of money as well as westpac charging $30 a minimum trade


----------



## chicken (21 January 2006)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



			
				TheAnalyst said:
			
		

> avcol charge $19.85 a trade and there were some problems with the bank brokers some yrs ago if you heard...you couldnt put an at market buy or sell and you would just get moved out the way for one of there larger clients..so people tended to avoid them...dont know if they have changed but in the dot.com era that was a lot of money as well as westpac charging $30 a minimum trade



Funny you just answered your own question..and ask these on the general board...this is the SBM board.....I suppose you bought a $1000  in shares in SBM now  or you still wanting to buy in...????? man you are going to be rich..LOLOLOLOLOLO


----------



## pete152 (21 January 2006)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

Here is the chart( if it works). 
I thought i would try posting charts.
Cheers,
Peter


----------



## saichuen (21 January 2006)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



			
				TheAnalyst said:
			
		

> Have you got a link to that info or a source nizar...would be much appreciated




try this link... and just type SBM...

http://www.stocknessmonster.com/

cheers!


----------



## TheAnalyst (21 January 2006)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



			
				saichuen said:
			
		

> try this link... and just type SBM...
> 
> http://www.stocknessmonster.com/
> 
> cheers!




thx saichuen


----------



## tony2252 (22 January 2006)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

What is the go with the 7 trades at 4.15pm on friday. How do these trades happen after close. Trades up to 4pm were around 47. These 7 trades were 48.5.


----------



## TheAnalyst (22 January 2006)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



			
				tony2252 said:
			
		

> What is the go with the 7 trades at 4.15pm on friday. How do these trades happen after close. Trades up to 4pm were around 47. These 7 trades were 48.5.




Yer...anyone up to date with after close trades...usually overseas buyers


----------



## crackaton (22 January 2006)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

You will find out tommorrow . lol


----------



## 123enen (22 January 2006)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

The market doesn't really close at 4.00 pm. It closes at 4.15pm.
Trading stops at 4.00pm in preparation for an "auction" that takes place at 4.15pm. You can enter bids etc. between 4.00 and 4.15 but if you do you should understand the closing auction process.  
This closing auction sets the close price. Something like the morning auction that sets the open price. 

http://www.asx.com.au/investor/education/basics/trading_hours.htm


----------



## tony2252 (23 January 2006)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

Things seem to moving very slowly this morning if the annoucement is tuesday. 
I would have thought more people would be jumping in if the news is as good as people are saying its going to be.


----------



## carpets (23 January 2006)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



			
				tony2252 said:
			
		

> Things seem to moving very slowly this morning if the annoucement is tuesday.
> I would have thought more people would be jumping in if the news is as good as people are saying its going to be.




There would be some who are gambling on the news, and who would have already bought in since the news is very soon. Perhaps there are many others who are just waiting on the sideline to see how the market reacts to the news. Patience is a virtue...


----------



## saichuen (23 January 2006)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

given the fact that there's so much anticipations on the upcoming quarterly report, i reckon there can only be two possible outcomes thereafter...

(1) if it is a positive news, then the sp will surge and settle down back to just above the $0.50 - $0.55 mark
(2) if it is a neutral news, then those who has bought in for the good news will start selling off and this may push the sp down as far as $0.40

that's just my view. anyone care to comment here?

cheers!


----------



## carpets (23 January 2006)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



			
				saichuen said:
			
		

> given the fact that there's so much anticipations on the upcoming quarterly report, i reckon there can only be two possible outcomes thereafter...
> 
> (1) if it is a positive news, then the sp will surge and settle down back to just above the $0.50 - $0.55 mark
> (2) if it is a neutral news, then those who has bought in for the good news will start selling off and this may push the sp down as far as $0.40
> ...




Sounds pretty valid based on the current position, I doubt it will be 
negative news.


----------



## crackaton (24 January 2006)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

Big day coming up! Gold hovering silver rising, ann due. Should rocket past .55


----------



## tony2252 (24 January 2006)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

Its gone so quiet on the sbm thread. Not a post for most of the day!

1 big buyer at 47 for 500000 but that was about it. Anyone have any idea whats happening?


----------



## Ann (24 January 2006)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

Waiting , waiting..... yawn!


----------



## justjohn (24 January 2006)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

Where is everyone? No report, no chicken. Hope he hasnt got this bird flu. If he has he's gooooone.  







			
				tony2252 said:
			
		

> Its gone so quiet on the sbm thread. Not a post for most of the day!
> 
> 1 big buyer at 47 for 500000 but that was about it. Anyone have any idea whats happening?


----------



## trader (25 January 2006)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

SBM starting to run, positive ann must be imminent.


----------



## crackaton (25 January 2006)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

Tommorrow will be a fun day!!


----------



## trader (25 January 2006)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



			
				crackaton said:
			
		

> Tommorrow will be a fun day!!




Isn't the market closed tomorrow?


----------



## dutchie (25 January 2006)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

Yeah

Crackaton is just going to have a good time celebrating Australia Day.


----------



## Narkov (25 January 2006)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

Yup, closed tomorrow. They must report by the 31st I'm told. That only leaves three trading days - Friday, Monday and Tuesday.


----------



## Narkov (27 January 2006)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

Set a new 52wk high right on the bell. Warming up those party hats.


----------



## chicken (27 January 2006)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



			
				Narkov said:
			
		

> Set a new 52wk high right on the bell. Warming up those party hats.



Looks as if I have predicted right.....ready for a large breakout on the technical..hold onto your seatbelts as someone must know something...like ZFX ,SBM is going to fly as well...cheers Chicken


----------



## crackaton (27 January 2006)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

Nice article today in the Australian concerning a company whose gold mines were bought by SBM. Next week should be interesting to say the least.


----------



## clowboy (27 January 2006)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

Where is this supposed announcement that was meant to be out early this week?

Has anyone who emailed them previously tried to find out what is going on?

Would love to know if anyone is in the know


----------



## Some Dude (27 January 2006)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

Crikey also has an article  referring to the Australian articles.

Darren


----------



## trader (27 January 2006)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

Its only an old story of SBM buying Sons of Gwalia gold mines not any
new mines , as far as the ann is concerned maybe the bastards being on
holidays.


----------



## BraceFace (28 January 2006)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



			
				clowboy said:
			
		

> Where is this supposed announcement that was meant to be out early this week?




You guys should be more patient.....  
Next week boys, next week....

You know when you put your money down on Red and that darn roulette ball just keeeeeeps spiiiiinnning and spiiiinnnning, and just refuses to drop into that slot..........
Same kind of anticipation huh?
Sooner or later somethings gotta happen. (Hopefully not black)  

Chicken, by this this time next week, I'm predicting most subsrcibers to this thread will either be
a. Kissing your proverbials.
b. Wanting to cut off your proverbials.

No More Bets Gentlemen....


----------



## chicken (28 January 2006)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



			
				BraceFace said:
			
		

> You guys should be more patient.....
> Next week boys, next week....
> 
> You know when you put your money down on Red and that darn roulette ball just keeeeeeps spiiiiinnning and spiiiinnnning, and just refuses to drop into that slot..........
> ...



I love your post...I prefer a not b....I think we got the mix right..as SBM was once $2.80...a good announcement will drive this share a lot higher.....and Sam..next time I will be in Melbourne love to have a beer..yes DOC.looks as if we are in the money..this looks another Melbourne Cup winner..wish I had more shares in it..only now 200K..but if it explodes..which I think it will we are going to be comforatible...good luck to all holders..I am watching the action.....also DOC check out BMX....another one which is going skyward..rea and research..might be a great one to put your money..I have bought..one of RICH KIDS picks..thats coming in as well...NOW PRODUCING.....


----------



## crackaton (29 January 2006)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

We should take odds on when this ann comes out, my guess is tuesday arvo..


----------



## trader (30 January 2006)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



			
				crackaton said:
			
		

> We should take odds on when this ann comes out, my guess is tuesday arvo..




I hope that you are right, by Tuesday arvo their share price will be above 60 cents, already looking strong this morning.


----------



## Narkov (30 January 2006)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

Report just released. Going through it now.


----------



## Narkov (30 January 2006)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

Have I got this right....moderate production increase, significant cost reductions per ounce and increasing gold price = good times?


----------



## trader (30 January 2006)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

I don't agree, not as good as I was hoping for, have sold down.
Gold production down on forecast, cost $20 an oz higher than last quarter.


----------



## nizar (30 January 2006)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

yeh i agree, report didnt impress me. the market didnt seem 2 like it either...
im thinking of selling my holdings...


----------



## crackaton (30 January 2006)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

Leaving the party early guys? Oh well good luck.


----------



## chicken (30 January 2006)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

After reading the report well, I am quite happy with it as SBM is still trying to keep a low profile after all its only since last April2005 SBM took over the Gold assets..the next news in March re Nickel in the Sullivans will tell a different story..after all the SP has appreciated 400% so far and Edshuys runs a tight ship...once the 12 months have gone by we will see more coming out of SBM...as far as their production..they said it was in line of 175000 ozs of Gold...and Nickel will come in 2007 in the equasion...easy does it....one has to read the report a few times before it all filters in..also there is $38million coming to SBM in february from assets sales....which was  only mentioned briefly...I am quite prepared to hold as I can see a much better price for the shares....


----------



## saichuen (30 January 2006)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

oh well, it looks like the quarterly report doesnt seems to 'impress' most as it doesnt quite live up to the 'expectation' eh?  

nonetheless it is still a fairly decent report if you take out this 'expectation' from the equation. production is still on schedule, asset sales is due by mid Feb, cost is slightly higher but not blown out, Leonora feasibility study is on the way to bring forward production from Tarmoola and Gwalia deeps to Jan 2007, etc. 

so it appears that SBM is taking a rather conservative approach here and taking it easy. it still probably has an upside potential in 2006 since we are only one month into this year. 

so, to hold or to move on, it all depends on your trading style and expectation ahead i guess.  

cheers!


----------



## justjohn (31 January 2006)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

Well the party is over for the time been it seems .No fastening of seatbelts or 1.2.3.take off or hang on and enjoy the ride is taking place at present.Poor old SBM is on the back burners after being the star for so long,it seems no one wants to be associated with SBM .Although the report wasnt what we expected .As Saichuen said it was rather conservative but the main thing is it wasnt negative so instead of bursting through the $1 mark we must have patience & slowly progress forward .Also well done chicken on your drive with  SBM most of us are sitting on a healthy profit ,I JUST KNOW THE SNIFF OF GOOD NEWS AND YOU WILL BE OFF AGAIN.     







			
				saichuen said:
			
		

> oh well, it looks like the quarterly report doesnt seems to 'impress' most as it doesnt quite live this stock take a less it is still a fairly decent report if you take out this 'expectation' from the equation. production is still on schedule, asset sales is due by mid Feb, cost is slightly higher but not blown out, Leonora feasibility study is on the way to bring forward production from Tarmoola and Gwalia deeps to Jan 2007, etc.
> 
> so it appears that SBM is taking a rather conservative approach here and taking it easy. it still probably has an upside potential in 2006 since we are only one month into this year.
> 
> ...


----------



## Narkov (31 January 2006)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



			
				justjohn said:
			
		

> Poor old SBM is on the back burners after being the star for so long,it seems no one wants to be associated with SBM .




I don't know what market you are watching but I strongly disagree that SBM is on the back burners. Up 3% today. The news is great but not excellent. Hardly cause for any negative sentiment.


----------



## tony2252 (31 January 2006)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



			
				justjohn said:
			
		

> Well the party is over for the time been it seems .No fastening of seatbelts or 1.2.3.take off or hang on and enjoy the ride is taking place at present.Poor old SBM is on the back burners after being the star for so long,it seems no one wants to be associated with SBM .Although the report wasnt what we expected .As Saichuen said it was rather conservative but the main thing is it wasnt negative so instead of bursting through the $1 mark we must have patience & slowly progress forward .Also well done chicken on your drive with  SBM most of us are sitting on a healthy profit ,I JUST KNOW THE SNIFF OF GOOD NEWS AND YOU WILL BE OFF AGAIN.




sounds to me that you paid to much for sbm and there are some sour grapes... sbm traded up today take your money and run big bad john


----------



## crackaton (31 January 2006)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

I'm out not impressed with overall sentiement or trades last few days. Might come back later,


----------



## justjohn (31 January 2006)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

the back burners of the aussie stock forum not the markets







			
				Narkov said:
			
		

> I don't know what market you are watching but I strongly disagree that SBM is on the back burners. Up 3% today. The news is great but not excellent. Hardly cause for any negative sentiment.


----------



## justjohn (31 January 2006)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

tony 2252 theres no sour grapes Ive just noticed how the bullish nature of this thread has fizzed out since the report.i dont think 47c is to much for this stock especially when there is no negativeness around SBM but Tony you know patience is one of my best qualities   







			
				tony2252 said:
			
		

> sounds to me that you paid to much for sbm and there are some sour grapes... sbm traded up today take your money and run big bad john


----------



## etrader1 (31 January 2006)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

The party has just started imo. I closed my position today to take profit but I have been trading SBM way back from 9cents. SBM has been very good to me with all trades profitable so far. So SBM will always be on my watchlist. I'm sure there will be an opportunity to buy in again.

Cheers!


----------



## BraceFace (31 January 2006)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

So is anyone brave enough to hold on to SBM for now with the hope of more upside in months to come?

....or is everyone jumping ship here?

If you are jumping ship, where are you reinvesting your money - I would assume it would be somewhere with a greater perceived upside than SBM.

I'm going to hold myself.
There will be another report in 3 months....


----------



## GreatPig (31 January 2006)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

Wisely or otherwise, I just recently bought in.

Cheers,
GP


----------



## clowboy (31 January 2006)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

Im holding and will increase wieghting when it gets to 60cps


----------



## jet-r (31 January 2006)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

same here, im holding on and see how the market will respond to the $38m asset sale adds to the balance sheet in Feb.


----------



## chicken (1 February 2006)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



			
				BraceFace said:
			
		

> So is anyone brave enough to hold on to SBM for now with the hope of more upside in months to come?
> 
> ....or is everyone jumping ship here?
> 
> ...



Hi Doc,thought it might have gone higher BUT 30% for the months great...I am still holding as GOLD rises so willSBM...I have done very well with this stock..and Sons of Gwalia are squeeling that those assets were sold I still maintain we were lucky to have got them...the company was at the right place at the right time and the maijor shareholder had a hand in it as well to facilitate the transaction...they are doing very well after they sod down there 6% and the rest is profit..and looks as if they are not selling..so I can see a higher SP...and I have send an Email asking when we get an update re the Sullivans....as Nickel will cost a lot more in 2006..and will certainly propel it higher.....IMHO


----------



## trader (1 February 2006)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



			
				BraceFace said:
			
		

> So is anyone brave enough to hold on to SBM for now with the hope of more upside in months to come?
> 
> ....or is everyone jumping ship here?
> 
> ...




Their cash cost have gone up from $346.00 to $488.00 that means that gold
grade has massively decreased also production has dropped below forecast.
Now their forecast for next quarter is even worse with cash cost going up
to $520.00 per oz.This quarter they lost aleast 3 million dollars so next
quarter their loss will be even higher.Things get better by June if their
forecast is right and that is really what you are betting on. As for the short
term maybe they will release some positive news and that might have an
impact on share price but as far as I'm concerned not holding much anymore
and can see much better short term prospects ( brought 200,000 ags shares )
But everone needs to do the own research.
PS don't count on them getting to much cash from their assets sales I think
$9 million in total


----------



## chicken (2 February 2006)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



			
				chicken said:
			
		

> After reading the report well, I am quite happy with it as SBM is still trying to keep a low profile after all its only since last April2005 SBM took over the Gold assets..the next news in March re Nickel in the Sullivans will tell a different story..after all the SP has appreciated 400% so far and Edshuys runs a tight ship...once the 12 months have gone by we will see more coming out of SBM...as far as their production..they said it was in line of 175000 ozs of Gold...and Nickel will come in 2007 in the equasion...easy does it....one has to read the report a few times before it all filters in..also there is $38million coming to SBM in february from assets sales....which was  only mentioned briefly...I am quite prepared to hold as I can see a much better price for the shares....



The sales of some assets is good as SBM cannot mine everything and having shares in these assets is a positive as should they wish the assets can be bought back as SBM as largest shareholder is fully advised what is happening..I keep holding why..as stated before NICKEL looks to be a play this year and in any news SBM sp will rise....


----------



## trader (2 February 2006)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

Well maybe I'm wrong about the lack of profit they are going to make,
they spent $100,000 buying their own shares back or are they trying to keep
the price up.


----------



## trader (3 February 2006)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

Something going on, 95 million shares traded in one order. Price jumps up
2 - 3 cents and a hugh increase in buyers . Takeover ?


----------



## Narkov (3 February 2006)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

Somethings a brewing...

Time	Price	Quantity
1:34:09 PM	0.500	15500000


----------



## trader (3 February 2006)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

Somebody has just brought 18 % of the company .


----------



## Narkov (3 February 2006)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



			
				trader said:
			
		

> Somebody has just brought 18 % of the company .




19.99% is the magical number isn't it? I.E. takeover?


----------



## crackaton (3 February 2006)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

Special crossing. Very interesting. Not sure it is a takeover. Worth watching.


----------



## Narkov (3 February 2006)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

Forgive my ignorance...that would mean one existing substantial holder has sold a parcel (possibly all their parcel) to someone else.

The only substantial holder with 18%+ of the company is Resources Capital Fund according to my data. So they have sold out...but to who I wonder?!!


----------



## crackaton (3 February 2006)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

Good question. An announcement may be imminent??


----------



## trader (3 February 2006)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

Well I'm back in just in case, they brought 110,000,000 shares at 50 cents
I would have thought they would have got more of a discount. SBM have
hardly ever traded above this figure, so they must know something that we
don't.


----------



## Narkov (3 February 2006)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

Does anyone know how long they have to produce the substantial holding notice?


----------



## crackaton (3 February 2006)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

Also noticed the daily share buy back notice day before. Something is a foot.


----------



## trader (3 February 2006)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

ANN coming now.


----------



## crackaton (3 February 2006)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

Should be interesting


----------



## Narkov (3 February 2006)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

110.5M shares bought by "institutional investors".


----------



## justjohn (3 February 2006)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

it must be the chicken trying to get sbm moving again :fan 







			
				Narkov said:
			
		

> 110.5M shares bought by "institutional investors".


----------



## crackaton (3 February 2006)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

What a dud. Think I might sit on the sidelines with this one


----------



## crackaton (3 February 2006)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

Including the 95 million shares issued SBM only have 619 million shares on issue.

PLUS, they are chasing 100 million + in the buy back.

So today nearly 20% of the scrip has changed hands.

Anyone smell something corporate happening?


----------



## Narkov (3 February 2006)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

I may be reading a little too much into this but if institutional investors are buying in there must be some value there??!!


----------



## crackaton (3 February 2006)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

Nice little dip to .505 let the games begin!!


----------



## Narkov (3 February 2006)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



			
				crackaton said:
			
		

> Nice little dip to .505 let the games begin!!




Your not wrong. Was up 7%, then 0%, then 1,3,4%. All in the space of an hour or so.


----------



## chicken (4 February 2006)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



			
				justjohn said:
			
		

> it must be the chicken trying to get sbm moving again :fan



Come on you technicals..THIS IS A VOLUME SPIKE>>>>>>Another words..a hugh BUY signal....what more can I say...friend of mine a Techno said..all the way to $1 now.....blue sky ahead....great.....


----------



## Narkov (4 February 2006)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



			
				chicken said:
			
		

> Come on you technicals..THIS IS A VOLUME SPIKE>>>>>>Another words..a hugh BUY signal....what more can I say...friend of mine a Techno said..all the way to $1 now.....blue sky ahead....great.....




Without a doubt chicken. I think $1 is a long term (6-12 months) outlook but in the short term I think 70 cents is VERY achieveable. Heck, 70 cents may be achieveable by COT Friday week.


----------



## chicken (4 February 2006)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



			
				Narkov said:
			
		

> Without a doubt chicken. I think $1 is a long term (6-12 months) outlook but in the short term I think 70 cents is VERY achieveable. Heck, 70 cents may be achieveable by COT Friday week.



Now with the INSTO involvement..must agree with you...this could be 70c in the next 2 weeks...very likely..great I love it......    After all everyone loves a winner dont they.......BMX is another one on the rise..bought in at 31cents...now 42cents.....


----------



## crackaton (4 February 2006)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

That's right chook. I've been watching BMX and its moving nicely!!


----------



## chicken (5 February 2006)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

With GOLD going higher and that super spike...after talking to my Techno friend..He said that by looks of things on the technicals....IT IS GOING TO BE THE FLAVOUR OF THE MONTHS....other INSTO will now look and buy...I wonder who the buyer was we should know soonest........look where the price of SBM was in 1993......$2.80......check it out yourself its on the climb and has overcome all resistance...on the technical.......


----------



## chicken (6 February 2006)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



			
				chicken said:
			
		

> With GOLD going higher and that super spike...after talking to my Techno friend..He said that by looks of things on the technicals....IT IS GOING TO BE THE FLAVOUR OF THE MONTHS....other INSTO will now look and buy...I wonder who the buyer was we should know soonest........look where the price of SBM was in 1993......$2.80......check it out yourself its on the climb and has overcome all resistance...on the technical.......



The buying depth is building nicely..will open higher today......


----------



## MalteseBull (13 February 2006)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

Selling Volume outweights Buying Volume now!!


----------



## saichuen (13 February 2006)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



			
				MalteseBull said:
			
		

> Selling Volume outweights Buying Volume now!!




should i panic and start selling as well?   

it looks more like someone is just selling of some shares for profit taking perhaps.

happy trading!


----------



## carpets (13 February 2006)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

Looks like a tough time for those holding, but from my perspective I'm happy for it to keep going down! great buy opportunity!


----------



## Narkov (13 February 2006)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



			
				carpets said:
			
		

> looks like a tough time for those holding, but from my perspective im happy for it to keep going down! great buy opportunity!




Without a doubt. I have increased my position. It will correct within a week.


----------



## crackaton (13 February 2006)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

wheres chook? is his feathers ruffled?


----------



## jet-r (13 February 2006)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

Its the macro environment thats dragging down the SP. just look around and u will find that every single resource stock got pounded recently. I think its just a healthy adjustment.


----------



## justjohn (13 February 2006)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

thats right jet another day of this will put some real value into the market :iagree: 







			
				jet-r said:
			
		

> Its the macro environment thats dragging down the SP. just look around and u will find that every single resource stock got pounded recently. I think its just a healthy adjustment.


----------



## BraceFace (13 February 2006)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



			
				crackaton said:
			
		

> wheres chook? is his feathers ruffled?




I think you'll find him over at another forum under a different alias pumping up SBM.
I seriously doubt he is ruffled at all....
In the interests of forum etiquette, I will not name the other forum.
Lets just say, the chook is alive and well.


----------



## carpets (13 February 2006)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

this is not news on SBM but on gold in general, found it pretty interesting: 

"Gold and gold stocks have been overextended now for weeks. In fact, since the the early 1980's, they've NEVER been this overextended. Hedge funds, daytraders, and even Jim Cramer, started to pile into gold stocks in December. 

Gold is doing now what all bull markets do when they get overbought - it is correcting. Yes, the correction is likely to continue. But this correction is likely to be different than the ones we've seen over the past few years in the gold market. 

Why different?  Well, Gold is now in stage two of its bull market. This is when the general public starts to recognize that a bull market is real. Stage two is the longest and most profitable stage of a bull market, however it has wicked and violent corrections. The corrections are sharp, but they are also a lot quicker than the corrections that come in stage one. They last weeks instead of months. 

They also shake out the people who don't really know what they are doing. This prevents most people from making money despite the fact that the bull market is real. When this correction is over gold is going to go up again at an even faster rate than it has the past few weeks. Gold will be way above 600 by the end of the year and the right gold stocks will double." 


An encouraging message to hang on to those gold stocks! Short term pain for long term gain...  :chainsaw:


----------



## crackaton (13 February 2006)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

I suggest everyone bail from all gold stocks tommorrow or at the earliest possible time.


----------



## chicken (13 February 2006)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



			
				crackaton said:
			
		

> I suggest everyone bail from all gold stocks tommorrow or at the earliest possible time.



You sell I am ready to buy more...Dr.H yes I am well...and doing better everyday..just think where SBM will be by Xmas....did you notice the directors buying..does that not tell you something...?


----------



## carpets (13 February 2006)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



			
				crackaton said:
			
		

> I suggest everyone bail from all gold stocks tommorrow or at the earliest possible time.




on what basis? For those trading, possibly. But for those investing, the market is correcting, awaiting further gains in the future. I think to sell at a loss now would not be in the best interest. how much further can SBM go? 45c? 40c? i think HOLD and look for further BUY opportunities.


----------



## chicken (13 February 2006)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



			
				carpets said:
			
		

> on what basis? For those trading, possibly. But for those investing, the market is correcting, awaiting further gains in the future. I think to sell at a loss now would not be in the best interest. how much further can SBM go? 45c? 40c? i think HOLD and look for further BUY opportunities.



Possibly 45cents to be the lowest...great buying opportunity......gold will fire again maybe sooner than what people think.....


----------



## crackaton (13 February 2006)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

They are simply trying to stave off a take-over. Doubt it will work well.


----------



## brerwallabi (13 February 2006)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



			
				crackaton said:
			
		

> I suggest everyone bail from all gold stocks tommorrow or at the earliest possible time.



Are you going to answer the question you were asked - what basis???
We are waiting.


----------



## nizar (13 February 2006)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

If SBM goes any lower it will be a great buying opportunity...

EVERYBODY right now seems to be bullish on gold, and i dont mean average joes, but economists and analysists and people in the know...

SBM has 3 very positive signs right now:
1) instos buying: these guys have heaps of resources and buy into companies based on research
2) share buy-back: the company thinks its own shares are a good investment plus its a great way to lift eps
3) directors and chairman buying: insiders know the company best

im looking to accumulate this one at these sub-50s levels...

whether sbm is a good buy right now isnt even debatable...


----------



## justjohn (14 February 2006)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

Nizar you better start accumulating SBM .46c and going down faster than the TITANIC :swear: 







			
				nizar said:
			
		

> If SBM goes any lower it will be a great buying opportunity...
> 
> EVERYBODY right now seems to be bullish on gold, and i dont mean average joes, but economists and analysists and people in the know...
> 
> ...


----------



## arco (14 February 2006)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

I think we are looking at an a,b,c retracement now.

This chart were posted on another forum awhile back and is a 
few days/weeks old but it should give an idea of the possible 
EW count in progress. (I will try to post an up to date chart later).







GTA - arco


----------



## MalteseBull (14 February 2006)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

sell out of Gold!!!

SBM taking another hammering!!


----------



## Narkov (14 February 2006)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



			
				MalteseBull said:
			
		

> sell out of Gold!!!
> 
> SBM taking another hammering!!




I really don't think it's worth panicking about. Gold will recover. SBM will definately recover.

You talking it down to buy in?


----------



## arco (14 February 2006)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

Heres the updated chart as promised..........

GTA - arco


----------



## crackaton (14 February 2006)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

Time to bail from all gold, tonite will be slaughter time.


----------



## nizar (14 February 2006)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



			
				arco said:
			
		

> Heres the updated chart as promised..........
> 
> GTA - arco




thx for that but can u plz explain what it means...

are u saying sbm sp will fall btw 38-45 ??


----------



## arco (14 February 2006)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

Hello Nizar

Yes that is a possibility IMO.

The up trend line is the first place to watch for
possible support and a reversal signal. 

SBM has had a long run north, and nothing
can rise vertically forever. There will always be
periods where the action pauses to take a breather..

regards - arco


----------



## BraceFace (15 February 2006)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



			
				crackaton said:
			
		

> Time to bail from all gold, tonite will be slaughter time.




Ok enough...
If you are going to make these kind of statements, then at least be courteous enough to give a reason for your conclusions...

Please explain why gold is going to get slaughtered when all creditable commentators seem to think otherwise.
Are you talking about a short term correction or a long term reduction in gold prices affecting the sector?


----------



## Porper (15 February 2006)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



			
				crackaton said:
			
		

> Time to bail from all gold, tonite will be slaughter time.




This is just the type of post you get on some other forums.Absolutely no meaning whatsoever.It amazes me how these people think they can influence prices for their own benefit.

Crackton, at least try and give some reason why you thought Gold would get "slaughtered" last night.It has risen a fair bit by the way ................Oh but you'll know that.:angry:


----------



## wayneL (15 February 2006)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



			
				crackaton said:
			
		

> Time to bail from all gold, tonite will be slaughter time.




Slaughter postponed!

Tonights intraday:


----------



## chicken (15 February 2006)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

Hands up who bought..I did..buy in the dips I said the directors bought right and I thought Gold will bounce..most got caught and thought the downtrend started..I thought this is not so  why....too much turmoil in the world...and CHINA holds the key.....gold will surprise..quote by wall street...anyway....looks like Chicken picked it right....GOLD UP..SBM UP...and wait we should have some Nickel results soon....looks as if we are going north again after all will try and win the share price competition this months..company bought more shares back....interesting I thought......


----------



## crackaton (15 February 2006)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

OK chook. you keep your head today. lol

Hope no one panicked the last few days and sold.

Check out BGF as well holding nicely and MMN might pull something out of their behind soon.. (hopefully)


----------



## BraceFace (15 February 2006)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



			
				crackaton said:
			
		

> Hope no one panicked the last few days and sold.




Are you serious?
All of your last posts suggest SBM should be sold - and in a hurry, even though you have given no credible reason for your opinion.

Make your mind up and keep this kind of rubbish to other forums.
Is it just me, or do these kind of meaningless kind of posts irritate the hell out of everyone?
I'll get off my soapbox now.
Thanks


----------



## Joe Blow (15 February 2006)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



			
				BraceFace said:
			
		

> Is it just me, or do these kind of meaningless kind of posts irritate the hell out of everyone?




They certainly irritate me and I have had a word to crackaton about it.


----------



## chicken (15 February 2006)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



			
				crackaton said:
			
		

> OK chook. you keep your head today. lol
> 
> Hope no one panicked the last few days and sold.
> 
> Check out BGF as well holding nicely and MMN might pull something out of their behind soon.. (hopefully)



keep my head...read my post and you may learn something...SBM is going higher yet..right....70cents next stop......believe it the chart tells me that.


----------



## saichuen (15 February 2006)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



			
				crackaton said:
			
		

> OK chook. you keep your head today. lol
> 
> Hope no one panicked the last few days and sold.
> 
> Check out BGF as well holding nicely and MMN might pull something out of their behind soon.. (hopefully)




this seems to contradict with your earlier postings. really, if you dont stand fall anything, then you'll probably fall for everything.   

despite the recent pullback/correction, i still see gold as bullish in the longer run.


----------



## chicken (16 February 2006)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

go to www.gold-eagle.com  Gold will range at present but read what they say..advisers are still on the positive side....up and down like a saw tooth...


----------



## chicken (20 February 2006)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



			
				chicken said:
			
		

> go to www.gold-eagle.com  Gold will range at present but read what they say..advisers are still on the positive side....up and down like a saw tooth...



Noticed the sp is starting to track positive...production this year is over 170000 ozs of Gold..and we should see 50c+ tomorrow as the Gold price is in positive territory...next stop 60c....this is great stock and I still like to know who bought those 95million shares at 50.5 cents...directors bought shares at 52cents...so we will see better prices yet see what is said on www.gold-eagle.com    Colin Twgg of incredible charts posted Gold had formed a double bottom...now heading to $575 US...next target....


----------



## Narkov (21 February 2006)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

Makes you kind of feel sorry for the people who sold out - "get out of gold", "slaughter tonight"...etc. Oh well...their loss, our gain


----------



## crackaton (21 February 2006)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

I'd really like to know if the US had a break last night? I noticed a lot a straight lines in the gold chart? Last time this happened lots of little trades were going on and POG dropped a lot. I could be wrong so don't stomp on me OK.


----------



## brerwallabi (21 February 2006)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

Crack maybe they panicked and closed the market????
No, not really it was a long weekend there.


----------



## chicken (22 February 2006)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

Anyone see the write up in mining magazine?...Ed said its all a go at the Gwalia mine and updates will be in March...looks great what they are doing...just thought in case you wanted to know..ED also said the company had delivered on all fronts


----------



## sam76 (22 February 2006)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



			
				chicken said:
			
		

> Anyone see the write up in mining magazine?...Ed said its all a go at the Gwalia mine and updates will be in March...looks great what they are doing...just thought in case you wanted to know..ED also said the company had delivered on all fronts




Here's the link.

http://www.minesite.com/storyFull5.php?storySeq=3336 

The future is looking very, very good....


----------



## chicken (3 March 2006)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

SBM made it into the ASX300 and Allords ST&Poore.....


----------



## shacara (3 March 2006)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

What effect do do think this will have chicken?


----------



## chicken (3 March 2006)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



			
				shacara said:
			
		

> What effect do do think this will have chicken?



The funds buy in the ASX300..so a lot more buyers are wanting to buy...higher price etc


----------



## crackaton (3 March 2006)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



			
				chicken said:
			
		

> The funds buy in the ASX300..so a lot more buyers are wanting to buy...higher price etc





Um I think the reason it has got to this high is because the funds have already bought in.

It won't really climb much further from here until something significant happens.

IMHO now is the worst possible time to be buying this one.


----------



## chicken (3 March 2006)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



			
				crackaton said:
			
		

> Um I think the reason it has got to this high is because the funds have already bought in.
> 
> It won't really climb much further from here until something significant happens.
> 
> IMHO now is the worst possible time to be buying this one.



I wonder Crackaton if you took the trouble in reading what Edshuys said see Sams thread..as far as buying this stock...I shall bet you we see $1 by year end...why..well read the threat posted by Sam..I say its a good buy as anything below 52cents is bought by SBM..they are buying back 56million shares..so  go to the thread and read what was said by Sam.....


----------



## sam76 (3 March 2006)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



			
				chicken said:
			
		

> I wonder Crackaton if you took the trouble in reading what Edshuys said see Sams thread..as far as buying this stock...I shall bet you we see $1 by year end...why..well read the threat posted by Sam..I say its a good buy as anything below 52cents is bought by SBM..they are buying back 56million shares..so  go to the thread and read what was said by Sam.....





That's right. read my post!


----------



## Narkov (3 March 2006)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



			
				crackaton said:
			
		

> Um I think the reason it has got to this high is because the funds have already bought in.
> 
> It won't really climb much further from here until something significant happens.
> 
> IMHO now is the worst possible time to be buying this one.




1) How could the index funds have already bought in when the announcement was only made today?

2) Being added to an index is significant. Very significant. It gives a lot of exposure.

3) Worst possible time? You got the "Time to bail from all gold, tonite will be slaughter time." call seriously wrong so I will take your advice as a strong buy signal.


----------



## chicken (6 March 2006)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

Check out their announcements for 3.3.2006 re buyback and another BIG money fund has joined SBM as a large shareholder..this sets the tone..higher prices will follow..looks all hughly positive..I am still holding.....


----------



## Narkov (6 March 2006)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

Yup...I will increase my position (again) today. Looks promising.


----------



## chicken (6 March 2006)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



			
				Narkov said:
			
		

> Yup...I will increase my position (again) today. Looks promising.



Massive flag forming.on the chart.....how high will it run this time....looking great....Ann comment please


----------



## bargain (7 March 2006)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

first post here. hi guys and girls.

I bought shares for the first time after reading this thread and doing some more research.

cheers chicken.

The idea of trading stocks, once seeming very boring to me, is now a source of daily excitement and interest to me. so thanks.

looking forward to the progress of this stock. bought in at 50c 2 or so weeks ago.

my current portfolio of under 3k could do with a nice kickstart


----------



## It's Snake Pliskin (7 March 2006)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



			
				bargain said:
			
		

> first post here. hi guys and girls.
> 
> I bought shares for the first time after reading this thread and doing some more research.
> 
> ...




Chicken,

It had better go up now!  :22_yikes:


----------



## It's Snake Pliskin (7 March 2006)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



			
				chicken said:
			
		

> Massive flag forming.on the chart.....how high will it run this time....looking great....Ann comment please



What do you read of the volume Chicken?  opcorn: 

Money seems to be flowing back in after some offloading last month, though not compelling.


----------



## chicken (7 March 2006)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



			
				Snake Pliskin said:
			
		

> What do you read of the volume Chicken?  opcorn:
> 
> Money seems to be flowing back in after some offloading last month, though not compelling.



Dont you get it....SBM in ASX 300 and ALL ORD.....what it means the funds now can buy this stock...some funds or most of them you have to be in the ASX 300 or there about....margin lending will now also come into the equasion...and read SAMS report Ed Eshuys said there will be an update of  Gold assets in late march to April....also we may get an update re Nickel deposits....and with Chase Morgan Bank in USA as a major shareholder SBM is looking better everyday to me.....thats why I say $1 will be got by Xmas...IMHO


----------



## Ann (8 March 2006)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

Hi Chicken,

I promise after this post to go away and stop annoying you today. Don't yell at me, you are scarey when you yell......but! I have been watching Standard & Poors and what happens to stocks when they either go on or come off the various lists for about 5 years. There is no hard and fast rule but there do appear to be similar characteristics in many stocks I have watched.

I don't know for a fact but it appears the companies are told or become aware they will be placed on an index about three months prior. I have marked the date of 8th December on the chart. You can see good action follow from then on.

A lot of the funds that would be most interested in this stock would be those investing in the Small Ordinaries Index.....these are the companies that form the bottom 200 of the S&P/ASX300 index. Most of these as best as I cn work out are independant investment groups who may well have their ears to the ground and may well have known about this up to three months ago and already bought in.

I see on the chart there is an Island Reversal pattern happening. This is a bearish signal. I identified an Island Cluster Reversal on BHP, WPL and RIO.

These companies are currently proving the strength of this pattern as an indicator of a retrace.

There is another aspect about SBM entering the 300 index......it will now make it vulnerable to the shortsellers as it will probably make it onto the lists of the CFD companies. We all know how shortsellers can feel the vulnerability of those who are in the money and choose to stay there. Any volume indication may be disguised by the CFD companies not covering the trades as well. So I say beware of the shortsellers they can smell blood!


----------



## Ann (8 March 2006)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

Why didn't that chart load.....?

Please see previous page for my comments...


----------



## Narkov (8 March 2006)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



			
				Ann said:
			
		

> I don't know for a fact but it appears the companies are told or become aware they will be placed on an index about three months prior.




I have the utmost respect for your opinion Ann but three months is an aweful long time in the life of a stockmarket. Any other examples you can show us?


----------



## Ann (8 March 2006)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

Hi Narkov,

Yes there are lots I could show you where the price of a company has moved steadily upward for the 3 months preceeding its listing and then it tends to fall away in price.

I don't just see the price increase as proof that this has occured.I am basing my suspicions from the time of around the tech boom era. There were leaks all over the place for months about certain stocks going on to different indexes. I have just realized I am talking 1998-9, so I guess I have been watching for closer to seven years.

If you want to spend a bit of time looking for yourself, there is a huge list of new stocks that have gone onto the All Ords and the 300 index this review period....have a look for yourself...for a bit of fun. I haven't reviewed them all, as I am over the S&P index review. Boredom does eventually set in 

S&P300:

Additions: GFF, AIHCA, BBW, SKICA, SPN, AUN, BMX, BTA, MFS, MMGCA, MPF, PXS, QGC, RAT, REU, RNYCA, SBM

All Ords:

Additions: GFF, AIHCA, BBW, SKICA, SPN, BMX, MFS, MMGCA, PXS, QGC, RAT, REU, RNYCA, SBM, ACL, AEXCA, AHE, AOE, ATR, AXQ, AZA, BEI, CHX, FZN, ILF, IRN, ITF, MDL, NHR, OPL, PPC, REA, REF, OLL, IBT, SEM, APZ, TGP, CDD, WCB, POH, DMP, AEZ, PGA, ESV, AQA, SYN, APD, MMS, BEC, CIFA

Hopefully none of these codes have been squewed...


----------



## Narkov (8 March 2006)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

Aren't the events mutually inclusive? Price increases...enter index. There is no chance a stock will DROP and then enter the index. Maybe the rule for entry is you need steady/stable increase over the previous 3 months?


----------



## Ann (8 March 2006)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

Hi Narkov,

As I understand it, a company will approach Standard & Poors to be included on the Index. They have certain requirements with regard the overall liquidity of a stock. If a stock has a very high market cap but is a very tightly held company it will not be eligible for listing, short term price movements are of no consequence. It is more to do with market cap and turnover.If a company's turnover drops away, this can get a company delisted from an index....

Here is the S&P description of the S&P/ASX 300 Index

_The S&P/ASX 300 index provides additional depth and coverage to the S&P/ASX 200 while maintaining strict liquidity guidelines. It provides up to an additional 100 small-cap stocks to the S&P/ASX 200. Companies removed from the index will be replaced when a suitable candidate is available, or at the quarterly review. The S&P/ASX 300 does not necessarily contain 300 companies._

However the All Ords differs slightly in the liquidity requirements....

_The All Ordinaries index is Australia's market indicator. The index represents the 500 largest companies listed on the Australian Stock Exchange. Market capitalisation is the only eligibility requirement of constituents, as liquidity is not considered, with the exception of foreign domiciled companies_

Hope this helps


----------



## Ann (8 March 2006)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

Sorry Chicken,

I keep going off topic on your threads. I apologize and do beg your pardon.


----------



## It's Snake Pliskin (8 March 2006)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



			
				Ann said:
			
		

> Sorry Chicken,
> 
> I keep going off topic on your threads. I apologize and do beg your pardon.




Ann,

Thanks for the info.
Chicken doesn`t mind. :headshake


----------



## nizar (8 March 2006)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

From my understanding...

WHen its announced a stock will enter asx300 or all ords, stock price will generally go up because people anticipate that it will go higher due to institutions buying...

WHen a stock actually enters an index, institutions (esp. index funds by definition) actually do buy the stock, pushing it up higher still...

Specific to SBM, its up to 55c today, on a day when gold went down... when gold recovers + nickel announcement comes, this one IMO will go higher, maybe to 60c before end of march...


----------



## chicken (8 March 2006)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

Ann, you are a great help to everyone..as far as stepping on my toes..I have broad shoulders and been insulted by experts...so all I say is go for it because you are doing all of us a favour...as someone said me posting too much on a stock..gives it a kiss of death..so I try and read more and by that I discover I can still learn a lot..so Ann dont be shy because the board loves you..I just try and find more stock where people will make a $$$ and not lose money..after all I have still dogs in my portfolio which I am still feel embarrassed about..so just keep posting..thanks Ann


----------



## Narkov (8 March 2006)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

HY report just came out. 

Revenues from ordinary activities                   up     116,067% to 53,437
Profit (loss) from ordinary activities after tax
                                                 reduction   163%   to (6,485)
attributable to members
Profit (loss) attributable to members            reduction   163%   to (6,485)


----------



## sam76 (8 March 2006)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

do you know how that compares to market expectations?

SAM


----------



## Narkov (8 March 2006)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

chicken will be better suited to make an analysis but I think a loss is/was expected considering all the exploration and changes they have made. They have been ramping up production over the last few months and it still continues.

Wait for chickens full analysis.

EDIT: I should correct myself...a loss probably wasn't expected but high costs were. It appears new accounting standards may have had some effect.


----------



## sam76 (8 March 2006)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

here chook, chook, chook...



I'm looking forward to your analysis..


----------



## Ann (8 March 2006)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



			
				nizar said:
			
		

> From my understanding...
> 
> WHen its announced a stock will enter asx300 or all ords, stock price will generally go up because people anticipate that it will go higher due to institutions buying...
> 
> WHen a stock actually enters an index, institutions (esp. index funds by definition) actually do buy the stock, pushing it up higher still...




Hi Nizar,

I am not arguing with you, as each stock is different. I am never adament but I just look at what I see in a chart and over the years of watching the S&P index changes, thinking in the early days I had found the "Holy Grail" because of the very reasons you just stated. Sadly it rarely worked that way. The S&P Licensed Index funds are given a few days early notice and most of these new additions would be a fairly small weighting so not too many stocks would be required to fill the instos needs.

Stocks that get thrown off the higher Indices ie S&P/ASX 100, 50 and 25 are pretty consistant in giving a reasonable price rise, funny as it seems.

Chicken,

Thank you for your generosity and kind words. I will still try not to be too negative on your threads if I can manage.


----------



## chicken (9 March 2006)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



			
				Narkov said:
			
		

> chicken will be better suited to make an analysis but I think a loss is/was expected considering all the exploration and changes they have made. They have been ramping up production over the last few months and it still continues.
> 
> Wait for chickens full analysis.
> 
> EDIT: I should correct myself...a loss probably wasn't expected but high costs were. It appears new accounting standards may have had some effect.



Well, you are correct of what you said here they did make a profit but under the new accounting standards they made a small lose so what it means their next half may balance the books and a profit is shown..they have money in the bank...and progressing niecly..one which has a lot more upside..after all its been a long 12 months since they took over the SGW assets.....and J Morgan who just bought 31 million shares would have made their research into SBM and felt as I do that this will become a great investment for the longterm holders...also a good trading stock...so I am still in and dont intend in jumping ship as my initial target for the end of the year is still $1...as some one said on another board..better than money in the bank...as I still feel the Nickel assets once a clear understanding is there ,will drive this stock quickly higher...just IMHO


----------



## chicken (15 March 2006)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

I hear they value SBM at at least $1 EURO...work it out what it is worth..intresting I thought.....German news


----------



## nizar (15 March 2006)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



			
				chicken said:
			
		

> I hear they value SBM at at least $1 EURO...work it out what it is worth..intresting I thought.....German news





hmm... yes but how long until that value is realised?

SBM hasnt moved in like 2 months in spite of all the positives that have happened: chairman/directors buying, share buyback, instos buying, nickel announcement pending, and gold recovered from recent pullpack at 539, now its 551, NCM, OGD, LHG and others up today but SBM still the same.... and buy side looking very depressed..


----------



## regatwests (16 March 2006)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



			
				nizar said:
			
		

> hmm... yes but how long until that value is realised?
> 
> SBM hasnt moved in like 2 months in spite of all the positives that have happened: chairman/directors buying, share buyback, instos buying, nickel announcement pending, and gold recovered from recent pullpack at 539, now its 551, NCM, OGD, LHG and others up today but SBM still the same.... and buy side looking very depressed..




Turnover is low.

It may be cheap at 0.52 but I have a 2 week old `buy order` at
48.5 

More a reflection on how miserable I am and my opinion on 
market volatility than any reflection on the value of SBM.

Since the S&P inclusion it appears the pog has a significantly reduced effect
on the SP.


----------



## chicken (16 March 2006)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



			
				regatwests said:
			
		

> nizar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mate if you think you get them at that price well dream on..why..anything below 51.5cents is BOUGHT BACK BY SBM.....they only want 53million of those so your price has to be above 51.5cents as otherwise you got NO SHOW in buying any SBM.....big buyback taking place so you might have to buy something else as SBM is all going above 51.5cents...check it out maybe you will learn something...if I could get them at your price I'd mortgage my house....LOLOLOLO


----------



## chicken (22 March 2006)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

Some funds managers shaking the tree.....watch the April anouncements...will be a lot higher as read what Ed Eshuys had said..Nickel results are due....Funds managers wanting MORE stock....


----------



## BraceFace (22 March 2006)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



			
				chicken said:
			
		

> Mate if you think you get them at that price well dream on..why..anything below 51.5cents is BOUGHT BACK BY SBM.....they only want 53million of those so your price has to be above 51.5cents as otherwise you got NO SHOW in buying any SBM.....big buyback taking place so you might have to buy something else as SBM is all going above 51.5cents...check it out maybe you will learn something...if I could get them at your price I'd mortgage my house....LOLOLOLO




This statement is looking a bit foolish now!!
SBM 48.5c today (and dropping)
Should we buy now Chicken - what do you reckon?


----------



## regatwests (22 March 2006)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



			
				BraceFace said:
			
		

> This statement is looking a bit foolish now!!
> SBM 48.5c today (and dropping)
> Should we buy now Chicken - what do you reckon?




I bought, I reckon it was cheap and I'm gonna make a packet.

Doing well with SBM since I changed my mind about selling out a few months ago at .32  after stumbling across this forum.


----------



## kariba (23 March 2006)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

Ended with a Dragonfly Doji on the candlestick chart - very bullish 

I picked up a few more at these prices - IMO we wont be seeing sub-50 cent prices for long

cheers


----------



## chicken (25 March 2006)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



			
				kariba said:
			
		

> Ended with a Dragonfly Doji on the candlestick chart - very bullish
> 
> I picked up a few more at these prices - IMO we wont be seeing sub-50 cent prices for long
> 
> cheers



Great..Gold has risen by $10 looks as if next week we will start our next run...Gold up SBM up...that seems to be the way the cocky crumbles..SBM got a new head quater in Perth...Action is on its way..Train leaving the station here


----------



## crackaton (25 March 2006)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



			
				chicken said:
			
		

> Great..Gold has risen by $10 looks as if next week we will start our next run...Gold up SBM up...that seems to be the way the cocky crumbles..SBM got a new head quater in Perth...Action is on its way..Train leaving the station here



ROFLMHO. Hello cocky lol  New head quater ? train station? mate you're a crack up


----------



## clowboy (25 March 2006)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

crackaton,

What is LMHO?

Chicken, I sure hope so.  SBM has been a big lagger in my portfolio as of late but the surge in gold overnight sure has me interested again.  Won't really breathe to easy until it tets all time highs in USD again.


----------



## nizar (25 March 2006)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



			
				clowboy said:
			
		

> SBM has been a big lagger in my portfolio as of late but the surge in gold overnight sure has me interested again.




Agree same to me.

Its been a bit of a dog lately... it hasnt significantly broke through 50c since early january when it first reached it..... Hopefully this gold price rise coupled with a nickel announcement will change all that....


----------



## crackaton (25 March 2006)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



			
				clowboy said:
			
		

> crackaton,
> 
> What is LMHO?
> 
> Chicken, I sure hope so.  SBM has been a big lagger in my portfolio as of late but the surge in gold overnight sure has me interested again.  Won't really breathe to easy until it tets all time highs in USD again.



Laughing my head off. lol


----------



## chicken (25 March 2006)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



			
				crackaton said:
			
		

> Laughing my head off. lol



Well, Crackaton keep laughing..as who laughs last is the winner....this Sp will rocket soon...the Nickel results will be out in April..and as Mr Eshuys pointed out a Gold update will also be out in April..and then we come back to who laughs the loudest....Chicken will as usual show how loud he can crow....


----------



## crackaton (25 March 2006)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



			
				chicken said:
			
		

> Well, Crackaton keep laughing..as who laughs last is the winner....this Sp will rocket soon...the Nickel results will be out in April..and as Mr Eshuys pointed out a Gold update will also be out in April..and then we come back to who laughs the loudest....Chicken will as usual show how loud he can crow....




Ok chook don't lose your head ROFLMAO


----------



## chicken (26 March 2006)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

Nizar,at present dont sell SBM....why, read what Ed Eshuys said...April will be news time...and the techs are saying...its bullish..so if you want to make a $$$ stay with it..I am still holding my 200k shares..and am not selling it will move in April..for sure....Sabrethooth has a larger holding than mine and he is still buying...so with an increse of GOLD where does everyone think the SP for SBM will be...and Nickel assets are going to be in the news in April...plus SBM has got 14000sqkm to explore...at present price its CHEAP....I said this once about ZFX...now I am saying it about SBM......and look where the SP is for ZFX...$8.88...woooooh...and we will say the same about SBM in the next 12 months......


----------



## red (26 March 2006)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

Chicken why are you so confident positive news is due in April for nickel exploration?  I'm a Eshyus follower.


----------



## chicken (27 March 2006)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



			
				red said:
			
		

> Chicken why are you so confident positive news is due in April for nickel exploration?  I'm a Eshyus follower.



Read the interview on minesite..Sam posted here a thread where you can read it..its all positive for SBM......


----------



## chicken (27 March 2006)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



			
				chicken said:
			
		

> Read the interview on minesite..Sam posted here a thread where you can read it..its all positive for SBM......



See Post 425 by sam re SBM...interview with Mr Ed Eshuys....its all there for everyone to read..April will be an intresting months..I expect it to fire....


----------



## sam76 (27 March 2006)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

Spot's up as well - $564 an ounce


----------



## red (27 March 2006)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

Thanks Chicken and Sam.  
EE will always be conservative.  Even though I can't find any direct reference to nickel results the comments on Tarmoola and Gwalia Deeps are significant.
December quarter report mentioned the beneficiation results at Tarmoola would be available in February so you can reasonably assume EE knew the results at interview and referred to Tarmoola as "very important".
IMO the +10 g/t grades for Gwalia Deeps will increase its reserves by approximately 50% without taking into account the extra tonnage.
Roll on mid to late April.


----------



## sam76 (28 March 2006)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

Taken from my morning broker report....

Gold followed up $6.90 to $567.40. Someone pointed out this
morning that the Gold price is just 1% off its high whilst the gold sector is 18% off its high.


----------



## chicken (29 March 2006)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

Looks as if SBM  which bought shares in Terramine are the mayjor shareholder and also have the right to purcase their tenaments..I wonder why...SBM..are intrested in GOLD production,Nickel,Copper....maybe Uranium might be on their list as well...getting intresting...as their US shareholder are on the ball....great for all shareholders...looking back the last 12 months..Mr Tim Treadgold was right all along after rereading his article.....which he wrote in Shares May issue2005...wish I had bought more.....shares then...but its all looking good


----------



## chicken (31 March 2006)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



			
				chicken said:
			
		

> Looks as if SBM  which bought shares in Terramine are the mayjor shareholder and also have the right to purcase their tenaments..I wonder why...SBM..are intrested in GOLD production,Nickel,Copper....maybe Uranium might be on their list as well...getting intresting...as their US shareholder are on the ball....great for all shareholders...looking back the last 12 months..Mr Tim Treadgold was right all along after rereading his article.....which he wrote in Shares May issue2005...wish I had bought more.....shares then...but its all looking good



with Gold at $586 wow..55cents  should be smashed today.....and with updates in April...I can see it at 60c plus....you little ripper....


----------



## crackaton (31 March 2006)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



			
				chicken said:
			
		

> with Gold at $586 wow..55cents  should be smashed today.....and with updates in April...I can see it at 60c plus....you little ripper....



Well chicken you have been posting like this for a while, but I doubt .55 will be smashed today. Something is holding this one back


----------



## nizar (31 March 2006)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



			
				chicken said:
			
		

> with Gold at $586 wow..55cents  should be smashed today.....and with updates in April...I can see it at 60c plus....you little ripper....




Agree

586 is new highs for this cycle


----------



## saichuen (31 March 2006)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



			
				crackaton said:
			
		

> Well chicken you have been posting like this for a while, but I doubt .55 will be smashed today. Something is holding this one back




yes, i will have to agree with you on this one. it looks like something is holding SBM back for whatever reason. hopefully with the high gold price (US584/oz) today and a continue bullish run will help to push SBM's sp along.


----------



## Narkov (31 March 2006)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

IAP @ 8:45 seems to be 0.545. There is HUGE selling depth. Some resistance perhaps?

```
BUYERS  	   	   	   	SELLERS  	 
Orders 	Quantity 	Price 	  	Price 	Quantity 	Orders
1 	5,000 		0.580 	1 	0.535 	9,600 		1
2 	500,000 	0.560 	2 	0.540 	391,072 	10
1 	2,500 		0.555 	3 	0.545 	458,285 	12
1 	20,000 		0.550 	4 	0.550 	624,849 	28
1 	60,000 		0.545 	5 	0.555 	135,000 	5
4 	38,472 		0.540 	6 	0.560 	298,440 	11
3 	183,000 	0.530 	7 	0.565 	121,500 	5
1 	70,000 		0.525 	8 	0.570 	221,527 	6
2 	130,000 	0.520 	9 	0.575 	55,000 		1
2 	69,419 		0.515 	10 	0.580 	255,000 	2
```


----------



## chicken (3 April 2006)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

Knock,knock 60cents


----------



## Narkov (3 April 2006)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

Something must be in the pipeline. It appears the funny orders are back:

ime	Price	Quantity
1:10:02 PM	0.585	1740
1:08:02 PM	0.585	1740
1:06:02 PM	0.585	1740
1:04:03 PM	0.585	1740
1:02:03 PM	0.585	1740
1:00:03 PM	0.585	1740
12:58:17 PM	0.585	15000
12:58:03 PM	0.585	1740
12:57:20 PM	0.580	17244
12:57:20 PM	0.580	2756


----------



## Narkov (3 April 2006)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

60 cents!


```
Last Trade	Price Change	Percent Change	Volume	Trades	Open	High	Previous Close
0.6000		0.0500		9.09	5840772	366	0.5600	0.6000	0.5500	0.5550
```


----------



## sam76 (3 April 2006)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

all good for SBM 
Spot's on another run! $587.80


----------



## crackaton (3 April 2006)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



			
				Narkov said:
			
		

> Something must be in the pipeline. It appears the funny orders are back:
> 
> ime	Price	Quantity
> 1:10:02 PM	0.585	1740
> ...




Share buy back, nothing else. Expect a few days of high trading then it will sink and happen all over again. Not rocket science.


----------



## Narkov (3 April 2006)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



			
				crackaton said:
			
		

> Share buy back, nothing else. Expect a few days of high trading then it will sink and happen all over again. Not rocket science.




Share buy back? Really??

You've really come a long way  to be saying it's not rocket science.


----------



## chicken (4 April 2006)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

If  Gold stays up over $590 US we should see SBM knocking on 65 cents on Tuesday.....


----------



## regatwests (6 April 2006)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

060406
Opening up etrade to peruse the fallout I came across this interesting detail. 


7:26:16 AM 0.580 4000000 

Who do I get in on _this_ little lurk of buying before trading opens? 

-could be usefull after a good news weekend.

directors buying (considrably less than 4 mill)


----------



## noirua (6 April 2006)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

The all-time closing high for SBM was $2.70 in 1995, interesting to see if they can achieve the impossible of the Atkin's days.


----------



## chicken (6 April 2006)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



			
				noirua said:
			
		

> The all-time closing high for SBM was $2.70 in 1995, interesting to see if they can achieve the impossible of the Atkin's days.



Too right they can.....as their prospects are a LOT better as for the mines they hold .....so anyone should read what I firstly said...funny that suddenly people are believing me..but still make your research..I can see $1+ here....remember what I said about ZFX....now $9.90.....going to $15....well SBM is on its way..$2.50 very possible.....or probable.....I am still holding a swag of these...and everytime I want to sell I wait as when Aprils news comes out see the $1+ happening.....good luck to all holders....


----------



## crackaton (6 April 2006)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



			
				chicken said:
			
		

> Too right they can.....as their prospects are a LOT better as for the mines they hold .....so anyone should read what I firstly said...funny that suddenly people are believing me..but still make your research..I can see $1+ here....remember what I said about ZFX....now $9.90.....going to $15....well SBM is on its way..$2.50 very possible.....or probable.....I am still holding a swag of these...and everytime I want to sell I wait as when Aprils news comes out see the $1+ happening.....good luck to all holders....




OK chook thanks for your insights, but lets face it, any mug can make a buck in a full blown bull market. ROFLMHO


----------



## noirua (6 April 2006)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



			
				crackaton said:
			
		

> OK chook thanks for your insights, but lets face it, any mug can make a buck in a full blown bull market. ROFLMHO




On paper anyone can make a buck in bull markets, tell that to those of the dot-com boom. A profit, is not a profit, until it's Banked.
Gold is on the march and should be through US$600 by the opening on the ASX.


----------



## crackaton (6 April 2006)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



			
				noirua said:
			
		

> On paper anyone can make a buck in bull markets, tell that to those of the dot-com boom. A profit, is not a profit, until it's Banked.
> Gold is on the march and should be through US$600 by the opening on the ASX.



Like I said any mug can make a buck. I consider gold a mug, as for dot com lol what did they ever prove?


----------



## brerwallabi (6 April 2006)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



			
				crackaton said:
			
		

> OK chook thanks for your insights, but lets face it, any mug can make a buck in a full blown bull market. ROFLMHO




Yeh true, but clever mothers who know their stocks real well make big fortunes,see you in the West Indies, I'll let you know what island I buy.


----------



## regatwests (13 April 2006)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

Again this morning,

8:09:32 AM 0.620 2500000 

4 million a few day ago at .58 and today 2.5 million at .62


----------



## chicken (16 April 2006)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



			
				chicken said:
			
		

> Too right they can.....as their prospects are a LOT better as for the mines they hold .....so anyone should read what I firstly said...funny that suddenly people are believing me..but still make your research..I can see $1+ here....remember what I said about ZFX....now $9.90.....going to $15....well SBM is on its way..$2.50 very possible.....or probable.....I am still holding a swag of these...and everytime I want to sell I wait as when Aprils news comes out see the $1+ happening.....good luck to all holders....



I said that a few days ago....last sale at 66cents..now who can argue with that now...$1 not far of, and Gold should or will go over $600 in the next week so with news coming out and UPGRADE by brokers coming out this week..can any one tell me where the SP is heading....UP, is my prediction..and that is NOT beating the drum but a fact....hope the ones who followed me make plenty as I am doing OK.....my new target price for SBM is now $2.50...


----------



## michael_selway (16 April 2006)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



			
				chicken said:
			
		

> I said that a few days ago....last sale at 66cents..now who can argue with that now...$1 not far of, and Gold should or will go over $600 in the next week so with news coming out and UPGRADE by brokers coming out this week..can any one tell me where the SP is heading....UP, is my prediction..and that is NOT beating the drum but a fact....hope the ones who followed me make plenty as I am doing OK.....my new target price for SBM is now $2.50...




Hi do u know what their outlook is for the 2nd half and beyond?

thx

MS



> The Company generated $53.4M in revenue from the sale of 88,000 ounces of
> gold at an average price of A$606 per ounce for the six months ended
> 31 December 2005. The average cash cost of production for the six months was $405 per ounce.
> Under the newly introduced Australian International Financial Reporting
> ...


----------



## sam76 (16 April 2006)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



			
				chicken said:
			
		

> I said that a few days ago....last sale at 66cents..now who can argue with that now...$1 not far of, and Gold should or will go over $600 in the next week so with news coming out and UPGRADE by brokers coming out this week..can any one tell me where the SP is heading....UP, is my prediction..and that is NOT beating the drum but a fact....hope the ones who followed me make plenty as I am doing OK.....my new target price for SBM is now $2.50...




If SBM hit $2.50, then that means I move into my new house debt free.

I wonder what it feels like to pay for a house in cash....

If that happens, then you're all invited to the warming (and you won't have to bring a salad!!)  

Here's hoping you're right Mr. Chicken.


----------



## michael_selway (16 April 2006)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



			
				sam76 said:
			
		

> If SBM hit $2.50, then that means I move into my new house debt free.
> 
> I wonder what it feels like to pay for a house in cash....
> 
> ...




hehe how much does the house cost?

thx

MS


----------



## sam76 (16 April 2006)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



			
				michael_selway said:
			
		

> hehe how much does the house cost?
> 
> thx
> 
> MS





32 million and change... :


----------



## crackaton (16 April 2006)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



			
				sam76 said:
			
		

> 32 million and change... :



Well mate, when the party happens I'd expect you to be buying your good friends at aussiestockforums, unlimited drinks. lol


----------



## sam76 (16 April 2006)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

Sure - I'll fly you all up from your closest capital city.


----------



## nizar (16 April 2006)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



			
				sam76 said:
			
		

> 32 million and change... :




Thats a good effort Sam...

With the change u should be able to buy that yellow Lambo


----------



## crackaton (16 April 2006)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



			
				sam76 said:
			
		

> Sure - I'll fly you all up from your closest capital city.



 lol So your not goin to fly me down ? Oh well.


----------



## sam76 (17 April 2006)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

$1 may be sooner than you think Mr. Chicken.  Spot gold - $606.00

Crackaton - mate, you get the special treatment. The Sam76 bunnies are sailing up to collect you and 3 of your mates and bringing you back on my 60 footer!


----------



## regatwests (27 April 2006)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

270406

a curious trade. 3000000 shares at a $75 000 discount

11:25:37 AM 0.670 13419 
11:25:37 AM 0.670 19253 
11:05:37 AM 0.670 10747 
11:05:13 AM 0.670 19253 
10:57:03 AM 0.670 5747 
10:56:43 AM 0.650 3000000 
10:55:51 AM 0.675 1000 
10:54:58 AM 0.675 10000 
10:51:16 AM 0.670 26925 
10:51:15 AM 0.670 750


----------



## kr1zh (1 May 2006)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



			
				regatwests said:
			
		

> 270406
> 
> a curious trade. 3000000 shares at a $75 000 discount




Who is he??


----------



## regatwests (2 May 2006)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



			
				regatwests said:
			
		

> 270406
> 
> a curious trade. 3000000 shares at a $75 000 discount





Who is he??

https://www.asx.com.au/investor/education/basics/off_seats_trades.htm

(offmarket trades)

[quote stt]
Those that take place during Normal Trading. Off-SEATS trades during Normal Trading are restricted to specific types of very large trades known as Special Crossings and must take place according to the ASX Market Rules and the Corporations Law. 
[quote fin]

there is no update of Change of Director's Interest Notice
or  change in subtantial holders  or share buy-back.  I
am not able to identify the buyer or seller.


----------



## Rafa (10 May 2006)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

:jump: 

HELP!!!

whats happened to SBM!!!


----------



## sam76 (10 May 2006)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

who cares as long as it's up!

ps it's about time it went for a run...


----------



## clowboy (10 May 2006)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

RAFA,

Why do you need help?

Did you short SBM?????


----------



## Rafa (10 May 2006)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

nooo... i'm long on it... 

but the sudden jump did cause my heart a few flutters.. if you know what i mean...


----------



## clowboy (10 May 2006)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

Yea, I know what you mean but the upside is that you can probably afford to pay an ambulance to be on fulltime standby now. (Incase there is a repeat episode).


----------



## Dwib (10 May 2006)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

I am spewing .... had a trailing stop at 62.5c which was excercised at 60.5c two days ago. Now I see it closed at 75c. Bugger!!!


----------



## GreatPig (10 May 2006)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

An updated chart showing today's activity.

Cheers,
GP


----------



## Kipp (10 May 2006)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



			
				sam76 said:
			
		

> I wonder what it feels like to pay for a house in cash....
> 
> 
> 
> Here's hoping you're right Mr. Chicken.



Very good I'd imagine!!!  
Do you ever think about leaving your job to invest full-time on days like this?  I know it's a stupid thought- cause the market's in a bull-run... but I'm trading from Mission beach or the Alps is a dream you've all shared at some time or another...
and yes, the chicken is right alot.  (Bit of a battle with MGX- but right in the end).


----------



## chicken (11 May 2006)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



			
				chicken said:
			
		

> Reading the latest Share Magazine an intresting article caught my eye..SBM..who bought the gold assets from SGW...any comments ,or what do the investors think ???? Price is cheap enough...at present 11c...is there life in this stock...comments please...SHARE MAGAZINE thinks so...



Remember what I once said......12 months ago.....Now with POG at US$707.80 its starting to get intresting...SBM is hedged 60%...THIS YEAR ONLY and I understand that they are looking for more GOLD,Nickel will be another of their metals...and it should test 97cents in the near future...to$1 small pullback and then through $1....so let the fun beginn....Also SBM are aiming to be a much larger Gold producer than at present...looking to produce 1million onces in the next 2 to 3 years...just goes to show when you have the right people stirring the ship as against sONS OF gWALIA..WHO MUST HAVE BEEN ASLEEP ON THE WHEEL....so to all SBM holders...we are going for a ride.....plenty of $$$ for everyone...


----------



## regatwests (11 May 2006)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

There was similiar `highly unusual' stuff yesterday before trading started

bidders

 5000 0.810 
 10000 0.800 
 20000 0.795 
 5555 0.790 
 42029 0.780 
 18163 0.770 
 9100 0.760 
 34400 0.750 
 60000 0.735 
 3000 0.730 

 Offers 

0.670 50000 1 
0.680 23200 1 
0.700 16000 1 
0.735 245300 2 
0.740 65000 3 
0.745 14577 2 
0.750 128000 4 
0.760 10000 1 
0.765 100000 1 
0.770 4500 1 


eeny meeny miney moh. My buy at 0.485 still looks really good


----------



## sam76 (15 May 2006)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

Well I'll say it....

SBM in a trading halt till Thursday!

Directors buying recently...

massive spike one day last week (up approx 16% from memory)

Nickel announcement due...

or maybe takeover?????


----------



## clowboy (15 May 2006)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

I sure hope so sam,

Would not want it to be bad news - my stress levels are taking a beating these last couple of days


----------



## regatwests (16 May 2006)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

up till 10:12 160k shares were traded down 0.04 cents.

I have not received email notification of any announcement
good to see SBM `on the ball` looking after the shareholders.

now it's back up to 68 cents !

meanwhile my etrade `watching` portfolio at 10.25 still shows
last price 0.640
bid 0.640
offer 0.550
volume 316067 

What a crack up LMAO


----------



## sam76 (16 May 2006)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

WTF???


----------



## Sean K (16 May 2006)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

I can't see this being good for you SBM bulls. 

Hopefully just some ****ups in the system.


----------



## GreatPig (16 May 2006)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

The HSBC screen is showing last trade $0, change -100%.

Hopefully just a hiccup in HSBC... 

GP


----------



## hypnotic (16 May 2006)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



			
				GreatPig said:
			
		

> The HSBC screen is showing last trade $0, change -100%.
> 
> Hopefully just a hiccup in HSBC...
> 
> GP




I think someone did a boo boo, should have been on a tading halt from yesterday, but somehow it was trading today so the ASX people are cancelling all trades for today and placing in a tading halt. i think the annoucement will be released tomorrow.

Hopefully good news 

Hypnotic


----------



## Rafa (16 May 2006)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

Man, the ASX is stuffing up big time...

The computer crash yesterday, now the stuff up in the trading halt... not good when the market is so volatile...


----------



## saichuen (17 May 2006)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

hi all,

just read in the AFR today that SBM is in the market for raising a capital of 70m through Southern Cross Equities.

could this be the news that we are awaiting for because of the trading halt? 

any thoughts?

happy trading!


----------



## chicken (17 May 2006)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



			
				saichuen said:
			
		

> hi all,
> 
> just read in the AFR today that SBM is in the market for raising a capital of 70m through Southern Cross Equities.
> 
> ...



Trying to raise $70million....the company would not halted trading for 3 days.....I feel there maybe a T/O ....or they found a new lode of GOLD...or the Sullivans is indeed as rich in Nickel as first thought...or they found Uranium....anything is possible...so its going to be advantages for shareholder...we know on thursday.....but T/O is what I say..$1 at least as the Yanks will not sell their holdings below that....good luck to all holders....its $$$$$$ time for all.......also...BHP might have offered a price which the US shareholder could not have refused.....and of course all us other shareholder have to be offered the same $$$$...as Ted Tremgold said the 14000sqkm SBM holds are one of the richest land holding for minerals in Australia....keep your eyes peeled on SBM on thursday


----------



## saichuen (18 May 2006)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

Placement of 99m shares @ 0.60c for capital raising of $59.4 confirmed!

Happy trading!


----------



## hypnotic (18 May 2006)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



			
				saichuen said:
			
		

> Placement of 99m shares @ 0.60c for capital raising of $59.4 confirmed!
> 
> Happy trading!




Wasn't as good as we have thought, 

this market is freaking me out.,.............................   

hopefully it'll get better... soon

Hypnotic


----------



## regatwests (19 May 2006)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

looks like directors selling

http://www.stbarbara.com.au/upfile/060519 App3Y Eshuys.pdf


----------



## crackaton (21 May 2006)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



			
				chicken said:
			
		

> Trying to raise $70million....the company would not halted trading for 3 days.....I feel there maybe a T/O ....or they found a new lode of GOLD...or the Sullivans is indeed as rich in Nickel as first thought...or they found Uranium....anything is possible...so its going to be advantages for shareholder...we know on thursday.....but T/O is what I say..$1 at least as the Yanks will not sell their holdings below that....good luck to all holders....its $$$$$$ time for all.......also...BHP might have offered a price which the US shareholder could not have refused.....and of course all us other shareholder have to be offered the same $$$$...as Ted Tremgold said the 14000sqkm SBM holds are one of the richest land holding for minerals in Australia....keep your eyes peeled on SBM on thursday



Looks like you were wrong chook. I begining to get a little sus of the guys running the show. Why did they have a buy back and now a placement ? Seems counter productive.


----------



## sam76 (21 May 2006)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



			
				chicken said:
			
		

> as Ted Tremgold said the 14000sqkm SBM holds are one of the richest land holding for minerals in Australia....




This is why I'm staying in...


----------



## Sean K (21 May 2006)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

Chicken seems emotional on this one. Be warey.


----------



## bargain (22 May 2006)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

ouch. big hit today...

thoughts?


----------



## crackaton (23 May 2006)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



			
				bargain said:
			
		

> ouch. big hit today...
> 
> thoughts?



What would you like to hear? TThe placement POG down and tax time selling are of course going to see this one drop.


----------



## nizar (23 May 2006)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



			
				bargain said:
			
		

> ouch. big hit today...
> 
> thoughts?




Edward Eshuys sold 2million shares last week


----------



## chicken (26 May 2006)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

Update due next week....still holding and still standing by that $1 at least  for this stock...Nickel results out by next week...Gold recovering...they say next target $850....for POG


----------



## sangshim (9 June 2006)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

you still alive chicken?


----------



## Sean K (9 June 2006)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

I think Chicken is choking on the dead cat at the moment.


----------



## justjohn (9 June 2006)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

no he is ramping his little feathers off on another forum  :horse: HC


----------



## chicken (12 June 2006)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



			
				justjohn said:
			
		

> no he is ramping his little feathers off on another forum  :horse: HC



Just to let you know...there will be an upgrade in Gold and also the Nickel results will be published..Nickel will be the metal for 2007...why...THEY ARE SO SHORT its not funny anymore...stocks are falling rapidly...and should our results be as good or better than the cosmos of Jubilee...see it take off in a hurry...I have bought more at 50cents...so I am convinced SBM has a long way to go...As far as SBM...even though we had a correction I am still holding as stocks should recover by year end...and SBM is putting it all together...


----------



## trader (14 June 2006)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

Might be good buying opp today when price hits 39 cents or maybe one
should wait until 29 cents. Their share price is going to get hammered
today , and if gold drops again , tomorrow will even be worse.


----------



## sangshim (15 June 2006)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

Big smile for chicken today..
9.5c up (over 20%) in one day!


----------



## crackaton (16 June 2006)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

Chook is hanging low because he has been too busy over at hotcopper defending his extravagent claims the sp of SBM would not go below .60 lol


----------



## chicken (16 June 2006)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



			
				crackaton said:
			
		

> Chook is hanging low because he has been too busy over at hotcopper defending his extravagent claims the sp of SBM would not go below .60 lol



And even chocking on a dead cat...well see it go up another 20%....even the advisers are saying this stock is worth $1+.....Sam I hope you did not panick when the market came back because i AM CONVINCED THAT WE ARE SITTING on a great stock here...like everthing in life it takes time to mature...next stop 65c to fill the gap....LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLO


----------



## sam76 (16 June 2006)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



			
				chicken said:
			
		

> And even chocking on a dead cat...well see it go up another 20%....even the advisers are saying this stock is worth $1+.....Sam I hope you did not panick when the market came back because i AM CONVINCED THAT WE ARE SITTING on a great stock here...like everthing in life it takes time to mature...next stop 65c to fill the gap....LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLO





Morning Mr. Chicken, 

Nah I didn't sell, just been sitting on the sidelines for a while. Actually want to buy more, but just changed jobs so available cash is a little thin. 

Hey Chicken, check out EXT very cheap for a pretty good punt. 

Don't let Hermoso get your back up too much!   

Sam


----------



## nizar (16 June 2006)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



			
				sam76 said:
			
		

> Hey Chicken, check out EXT very cheap for a pretty good punt.




Agree

Buy the rumour; sell the fact; as they say

This will FLY on news


----------



## jbrownstock (16 June 2006)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

This stock is one of the more steady gold stocks I have seen in a while and they are hoping to increase production to over  over 400 ounces they are also well cash up  Do the research do the maths no speculation here as to what way this stock will go .


----------



## chicken (17 June 2006)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



			
				jbrownstock said:
			
		

> This stock is one of the more steady gold stocks I have seen in a while and they are hoping to increase production to over  over 400 ounces they are also well cash up  Do the research do the maths no speculation here as to what way this stock will go .



See what Southern Cross said about them....giving them a Valuation of $1...now how is that....I have been saying that for quite a while...I stoped choking on that darn cat..or dead cat as some one said..LOLOLO


----------



## Sean K (17 June 2006)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

j brown, I don't think 400 ounces is all that impressive! he he.


----------



## sam76 (19 June 2006)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

From Sabretoothed @ HC

Monday, June 19, 2006


A ST BARBARA roadshow through Australia in late April publicly stated 
a long-term annual production target of 1 million ounces and 10Moz of 
reserves. With current production of around 160,000oz per annum, St Barbara 
is clearly stamping itself as a bona fide growth company. By Michael Quinn - 
RESOURCESTOCKS*



Ed Eshuys

The next four to five months are critical, with a combined study due 
in the September quarter that could potentially add nearly 300,000oz 
annually to the current profile over the next two to three years.

At stake are the Gwalia Deeps and the nearby Tarmoola openpit and 
plant. While both projects naturally have their challenges - Tarmoola is a 
low-grade, bulk tonnage scenario that has disappointed in the past while 
Gwalia Deeps is, as its name suggests . deep - the way the company has been 
rejuvenated over the past 12 months should give confidence.

As the company's Sydney-based broker Southern Cross Securities 
recently said: "This is a can-do management team that has delivered."

Justifying that assessment of the team led by ex-Great Central Mines 
exploration executive Ed Eshuys is not difficult - just ask major 
shareholder Resource Capital Fund, which had some very interesting times 
with St Barbara after initially investing three to four years ago, but which 
in March showed its belief by converting a $7 million convertible note into 
shares (albeit at 7c/share).

Since acquiring the old Sons of Gwalia (SoG) assets from the former 
blue chip miner's administrators in April 2005, a major turnaround at St 
Barbara has been commenced. The company has shipped 208,000oz at cash costs 
of $391 per ounce, significantly increased reserves, sold equipment, surplus 
assets and projects for more than $22 million (plus shares) and reduced 
$13.6 million worth of environmental bonds it had to post.

It now has almost no secured debt and, as at March 31, nearly $60 
million worth of cash and investments.

It is probably also worth re-mentioning that the SoG assets cost $2.3 
million - no, that's not a printing error, it really was $2.3 million! - 
plus the assumption of environmental performance bonds worth $35.7 million.

While cynics might say all of the easy yards have now been made, work 
to date illustrates the different operational philosophy being brought to 
bear on what many might also dismiss as the old assets of a previous failed 
miner.

At Southern Cross' mainstay Marvel Loch operation, for example, St 
Barbara is targeting the high-grade shoots to 500m depth and below - both 
from a production and exploration focus - rather than focusing on bulk 
mining as was previously undertaken.

At Tarmoola, major drilling programs to upgrade the resource was 
undertaken so as to allow bulk mining assessment/pit optimisations to be 
undertaken in detail, including the removal of the failed eastern wall of 
the pit that ultimately signalled the end for the operation when in the 
hands of SoG. Geotechnical work is also underway as is beneficiation work 
aimed at lifting grade.

Meantime, when Eshuys and the rest of the new St Barbara management 
team initially strolled up to the Gwalia Deeps project, they were confronted 
by a SoG feasibility study that described the possible development as "high 
risk". This was a fair description, given it was more or less based on 
spending $100 million or so on the basis of little more than 1 million worth 
of inferred ounces.

The idea was a shaft would be sunk ahead of underground drilling to 
increase and upgrade the deposit, with the shaft predicated on the 
assumptions that exploration and mining study work would be positive - and 
hence lead to development.

St Barbara was less convinced. Eshuys, who made a name for himself 
during his time at Great Central Mines as a being big fan of the 'rotary lie 
detector', felt the best way to move forward was to prove up the resource 
from surface drilling.

While drilling down to 1500m depth around $300 per metre was never 
going to impress the bean counters at St Barbara, defining more than 1 
million reserve ounces at a cost of less than $10/oz has proven the strategy 
a clear success.

As with Tarmoola, it also illustrates a key plank of Eshuys' 
exploration/drilling philosophy, namely, aggressively drilling targets where 
there can clearly be seen the potential to add value. More than $11 million 
has been spent on drilling in the past nine months.

Subject to positive feasibility work at Gwalia Deeps/Tarmoola, Eshuys 
said it is expected to cost a combined $100 million or so to get into 
initial production at the two projects. Cash flow from the company's 
Southern Cross operations is expected to cover around $40 million of that 
total.

In terms of hedging, Eshuys said the company's policy is 
straightforward.

"We will hedge ounces where we can see there is a high risk . that is, 
a high-cash cost project where we want to protect the capital invested in 
the first instance," he said.

"And that's what we've done to date. We hedged 176,000 ounces or 60% 
of our production out of Southern Cross because we bought the Hercules pit 
into production and its cash costs estimates were around 480/oz.

"But there was a real benefit in bring Hercules into production 
because it allowed us to keep the mill full and allowed us a good operating 
cost for the Marvel Lock underground material . on balance to get a cash 
cost of $440/oz was acceptable risk. So we bought puts and sold calls to 
protect that.

"In future, if we proceed with the development of high-risk projects 
on the same basis, we will do some hedging . Gwalia we don't necessarily 
consider as a high-risk project in terms of gold production.

"The board hasn't made a decision but it's likely we would hedge some 
production from Tarmoola should the feasibility support a go-ahead."

Eshuys is also keen to assure shareholders, potential investors and 
critics that .



Golden assets do U-turn - Part 2

Monday, June 19, 2006


Eshuys is also keen to assure shareholders, potential investors and 
critics that an overall focus on lowering St Barbara's cost profile is 
foremost.



"We know that [we're a relatively high-cost producer] and we're 
working on reducing those costs," he said.

"It's possible at Southern Cross to invest some capital and reduce 
those costs and we're studying that in detail.

"At Gwalia Deeps, I think costs will be quite acceptable. At Tarmoola, 
again the way we would maintain acceptable costs is to get the right 
economies of scale, so that's what we're addressing.

"Obviously cash costs at $450 when the gold price is $850 is not a bad 
margin. But long term, you'd be a very brave man to say it's going to stay 
there, so that's why we're addressing the cost issue."

Post-Gwalia Deeps/Tarmoola, the question swings to where the 500,000 
or so ounces needed for St Barbara to meet its 1Mozpa ambition are going to 
come from.

Somewhat unfashionably in this day and age, Eshuys is firmly of the 
opinion that Australia will constitute the company's future.

He maintains that Australia's prospectivity is unarguable, with the 
issue being that while the easy, surface discoveries have been made, 80% of 
the rocks that host Australia's mineral heritage are under cover.

"So when you accept that . and when we master that, there's a good 
chance of further major discoveries being made because of the prospectivity 
of those rocks," Eshuys argued.

The rhetoric is being backed by St Barbara employing three "very 
experienced geologists" to work full-time on identifying the areas in 
Australia where the next major discovery will be made.

"And that discovery doesn't necessarily have to be on our existing 
land bank, and it most likely won't be," Eshuys said.

St Barbara also has a team dedicated to identifying merger and 
acquisition opportunities, though as with exploration, the world outside 
Australia is off-limits. The rationale for the Australian focus is the 
sovereign risk issues in Africa and the strong competition from North 
American companies in South America.

* This report, first published in the May 2006 edition of 
RESOURCESTOCKS magazine, was commissioned by St Barbara


----------



## sam76 (2 July 2006)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

STATE ONE STOCKBROKING FIRM - SELL (taken from todays Herald-Sun).

SBM - This miner faces a potential shortfall in gold production when open pit operations at one of its mines finishes in nine months. Without a suitable replacement, the company faces tough times.


Explains the aggressive exploration happening at the moment..


----------



## chicken (4 September 2006)

*St Barbara mines*

with Gold starting to rise will see SBM going higher...cheap at 51cents...


----------



## chicken (16 September 2006)

*Re: St Barbara mines*



			
				chicken said:
			
		

> with Gold starting to rise will see SBM going higher...cheap at 51cents...



Now how low can we go.....bought a swag at 45cents.....go for another ride before xmas....after the election in the US  Gold and oil will rise again....read what is said.....re the financials in gold and oil...its manipulated....but will find its level after the election...oil and gold to be higher...by xmas....IMHO


----------



## GreatPig (16 September 2006)

*Re: St Barbara mines*



			
				chicken said:
			
		

> Now how low can we go



Well if that's a head and shoulders pattern forming there, albeit with a pretty flat left shoulder, then I'd say 30 cents wouldn't be unreasonable.

And compare with 1997-1999.

GP


----------



## justjohn (16 September 2006)

*Re: St Barbara mines*



			
				chicken said:
			
		

> Now how low can we go.....bought a swag at 45cents.....go for another ride before xmas....after the election in the US  Gold and oil will rise again....read what is said.....re the financials in gold and oil...its manipulated....but will find its level after the election...oil and gold to be higher...by xmas....IMHO



Why dont you wait another couple of weeks and you can buy heaps @.35 :horse:


----------



## chicken (17 September 2006)

*Re: St Barbara mines*



			
				justjohn said:
			
		

> Why dont you wait another couple of weeks and you can buy heaps @.35 :horse:



LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLO....you are a funny man..why...the company are buying back 50million shares...the traders are NOT in control here to dictate the price..did you get that.....SBM are in control.....nothing below 40cents that is guaranteed....LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLO


----------



## rex (17 September 2006)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

Chicken

You seem really in love with this stock, and are ignoring the medium term trend. There is no guaranteed circumstances in the stock market but I hope the buy back supports the stock for a short while for you.

No offence but I think you have become blinded with love, a bit like a rich husband is before his wife leaves town with his fortune and no pre-nup.

Cheers
Rex


----------



## chicken (18 September 2006)

*Re: St Barbara mines*



			
				chicken said:
			
		

> LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLO....you are a funny man..why...the company are buying back 50million shares...the traders are NOT in control here to dictate the price..did you get that.....SBM are in control.....nothing below 40cents that is guaranteed....LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLO




REX....yeah,yeah...whatever you say...company are BUYING back 50million shares....at present price..company is buying whatever you traders want to sell...not going any further down...sorry about that...after all when the gold rallys..watch SBM go a lot higher...and after November's US election...watch where SBM is heading..and oil as well...the market is manipulated to make BUSH look good....McFaber in Hong Kong has made new anouncements..GOLD and OIL will be UP again....after all putting 2500 new cars in China on the road everyday...what do they use...PETROL....so what more can I say....yes I like SBM...after all...a lot of money can be made with this stock...you will see...and when a new mine is found..their landbank is after all 14000 sq KM...which is highly likely..also..we are all waiting for how much Nickel there is in the Sullivan....SP could go as high as Jubilee...and who would have thought Jubilee 3 years was so huge...I watch SBM as a suprise is around the corner....just a hunch i got...after all was I wrong when I posted on ZFX?


----------



## chicken (19 September 2006)

*Re: St Barbara mines*



			
				chicken said:
			
		

> REX....yeah,yeah...whatever you say...company are BUYING back 50million shares....at present price..company is buying whatever you traders want to sell...not going any further down...sorry about that...after all when the gold rallys..watch SBM go a lot higher...and after November's US election...watch where SBM is heading..and oil as well...the market is manipulated to make BUSH look good....McFaber in Hong Kong has made new anouncements..GOLD and OIL will be UP again....after all putting 2500 new cars in China on the road everyday...what do they use...PETROL....so what more can I say....yes I like SBM...after all...a lot of money can be made with this stock...you will see...and when a new mine is found..their landbank is after all 14000 sq KM...which is highly likely..also..we are all waiting for how much Nickel there is in the Sullivan....SP could go as high as Jubilee...and who would have thought Jubilee 3 years was so huge...I watch SBM as a suprise is around the corner....just a hunch i got...after all was I wrong when I posted on ZFX?



Intresting news..I watched on ABC this morning the USA news....called fast money....their recomendation this morning...was BUY GOLD....intresting I thought.....as I said GOLD up Oil up.....


----------



## noirua (19 September 2006)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

Having seen SBM fall a long way in the last month or so, they do now look cheap, imho, providing the gold price does not plunge from here. Worth buying a few here and there in hopes, quiet Ed, can take this one a lot further.


----------



## noirua (21 September 2006)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

SBM have trickled down to a six month low of 44 cents. Doctor Doom, Dr Marc Faber, was looking for a recovery in the gold price after October 06.


----------



## Sean K (21 September 2006)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

$0.45 looks to be an important level for SBM and not broken is a bit worrying. 

Most goldies are way off highs atm, all down since the May peak, now searching for bottom. $575 looks like good support, with $540 the dead bottom IMO. Should be some bargain hunters coming in at these levels I reckon.


----------



## noirua (21 September 2006)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



			
				kennas said:
			
		

> $0.45 looks to be an important level for SBM and not broken is a bit worrying.
> 
> Most goldies are way off highs atm, all down since the May peak, now searching for bottom. $575 looks like good support, with $540 the dead bottom IMO. Should be some bargain hunters coming in at these levels I reckon.




SBM are, it seems, tracking the gold price, or so the chart shows in the last 6 months - ref kennas last post. Sellers are taking the upper hand and it's probably best to hold off buying at the moment. In cheap territory, but may get cheaper before the recovery comes.


----------



## coyotte (21 September 2006)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



			
				sam76 said:
			
		

> STATE ONE STOCKBROKING FIRM - SELL (taken from todays Herald-Sun).
> 
> SBM - This miner faces a potential shortfall in gold production when open pit operations at one of its mines finishes in nine months. Without a suitable replacement, the company faces tough times.
> 
> ...





Do'es anyone know if this situation has been verified or resolved ?


Cheers


----------



## chicken (22 September 2006)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



			
				noirua said:
			
		

> Having seen SBM fall a long way in the last month or so, they do now look cheap, imho, providing the gold price does not plunge from here. Worth buying a few here and there in hopes, quiet Ed, can take this one a lot further.



Time to load up the truck again...SBM is a producer and with Gwalia coming on stream by December...a lot more Gold will be sold by SBM...also SBM could become a takeover target...Lihiri are looking at it...so the bottom was reached 2 days ago...I loaded up for Xmas...then the fat lady will sing...check the graph and Techs...you will see what I mean....


----------



## Sean K (22 September 2006)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



			
				chicken said:
			
		

> also SBM could become a takeover target...*Lihiri* are looking at it...so the bottom was reached 2 days ago...I loaded up for Xmas...then the fat lady will sing...check the graph and Techs...you will see what I mean....




Lihiri? Is that the plural of Lihir? You crack me up Chicken.

Broken under $0.45, but recovered slightly today. Most gold stocks tracking the POG atm, so it probably just needs gold recovery to be up again. Next stop $0.35.....unless POG back up to $600++.


----------



## chicken (23 September 2006)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



			
				chicken said:
			
		

> Time to load up the truck again...SBM is a producer and with Gwalia coming on stream by December...a lot more Gold will be sold by SBM...also SBM could become a takeover target...Lihiri are looking at it...so the bottom was reached 2 days ago...I loaded up for Xmas...then the fat lady will sing...check the graph and Techs...you will see what I mean....



Just what I said...LOAD UP THE TRUCK....see what McFaber said of HONG KONG....BUY GOLD>>>he is buying big....the cheapies in SBM will just about be finished...I loaded up...As far as 35cents LOLOLOLOLO.....thats my answer


----------



## cogidubnus (24 September 2006)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



			
				chicken said:
			
		

> Just what I said...LOAD UP THE TRUCK....see what McFaber said of HONG KONG....BUY GOLD>>>he is buying big....the cheapies in SBM will just about be finished...I loaded up...As far as 35cents LOLOLOLOLO.....thats my answer



thankyou chicken I will load up the truck. I will also drive my bus around australia. Today the adventure begins. I will drive to WA. I will buy gold and silver. I may be old and eccentric but I have four beuatiful girls to accompany me. They are backpackers and looking for good times. I teach them English and drive them around. In return they cook for me. They get their own beds etc and is very cheap for them. They are fun and life is fun.


----------



## Sean K (24 September 2006)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



			
				chicken said:
			
		

> Just what I said...LOAD UP THE TRUCK....see what McFaber said of HONG KONG....BUY GOLD>>>he is buying big....the cheapies in SBM will just about be finished...I loaded up...As far as 35cents LOLOLOLOLO.....thats my answer




Are you ever going to produce some numbers or any worthwhile analysis to substantiate your LOAD UP THE TRUCK! rampant ramping, Chicken?


----------



## Sean K (24 September 2006)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



			
				cogidubnus said:
			
		

> thankyou chicken I will load up the truck. I will also drive my bus around australia. Today the adventure begins. I will drive to WA. I will buy gold and silver. I may be old and eccentric but I have four beuatiful girls to accompany me. They are backpackers and looking for good times. I teach them English and drive them around. In return they cook for me. They get their own beds etc and is very cheap for them. They are fun and life is fun.




What the?


----------



## cogidubnus (24 September 2006)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



			
				kennas said:
			
		

> What the?



It is true. I have taught one of them to drive the bus. She is very good at it. Her father drives tandem trucks in Norway. They have very good sense of humour. They are friendly girls, all aged about 25. They teach me German, Norwegian and Japanese. It is very good. We will be departing soon. The computer works everything is ready to go. It is a big bus. My room is at the back and there are two double bunks either side. There is hot water, fridge etc. We will stop over at caravan parks where necessary but all else is self sufficient. I think the girls will leave once at Perth or Adelaide. They are good company. Dog is also coming along for the ride, as is Parrot.


----------



## nizar (24 September 2006)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



			
				cogidubnus said:
			
		

> It is true. I have taught one of them to drive the bus. She is very good at it. Her father drives tandem trucks in Norway. They have very good sense of humour. They are friendly girls, all aged about 25. They teach me German, Norwegian and Japanese. It is very good. We will be departing soon. The computer works everything is ready to go. It is a big bus. My room is at the back and there are two double bunks either side. There is hot water, fridge etc. We will stop over at caravan parks where necessary but all else is self sufficient. I think the girls will leave once at Perth or Adelaide. They are good company. Dog is also coming along for the ride, as is Parrot.




THats great bro but what does it have to do with SBM??

A great story though, but it was just so randoM!


----------



## 3 veiws of a secret (24 September 2006)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



			
				nizar said:
			
		

> THats great bro but what does it have to do with SBM??
> 
> A great story though, but it was just so randoM!





Nizar ......SBM is a magic holiday bus ,don't you read the small print,anyway Barbara is the Russian shot-putter or is it the Parrot


----------



## justjohn (24 September 2006)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



			
				cogidubnus said:
			
		

> It is true. I have taught one of them to drive the bus. She is very good at it. Her father drives tandem trucks in Norway. They have very good sense of humour. They are friendly girls, all aged about 25. They teach me German, Norwegian and Japanese. It is very good. We will be departing soon. The computer works everything is ready to go. It is a big bus. My room is at the back and there are two double bunks either side. There is hot water, fridge etc. We will stop over at caravan parks where necessary but all else is self sufficient. I think the girls will leave once at Perth or Adelaide. They are good company. Dog is also coming along for the ride, as is Parrot.



If you see a ramping chicken crossing the road PLEASE hit him with the bus


----------



## chicken (25 September 2006)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



			
				kennas said:
			
		

> Are you ever going to produce some numbers or any worthwhile analysis to substantiate your LOAD UP THE TRUCK! rampant ramping, Chicken?



I would suggest to go to www.stbarbara.com.au ...and READ what is said by the company...you think I have to type it all...think again and USE YOUR COMPUTER TO READ..also I bet no one read the Diggers And Dealers report..get off your bum and READ what is happening..by Xmas they start producing Gold from the Gwalia again...LOAD UP THE TRUCK as its CHEAP...


----------



## cogidubnus (25 September 2006)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



			
				justjohn said:
			
		

> If you see a ramping chicken crossing the road PLEASE hit him with the bus



ha I can not stop bus if chicken gets oin way too bad it has wings and should not be on road. :


----------



## coyotte (25 September 2006)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

Price action would say otherwise chook
Something appears wrong with SBM
bottom pickers , tend to get dirty fingers  

Cheers


----------



## Sean K (25 September 2006)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



			
				chicken said:
			
		

> I would suggest to go to www.stbarbara.com.au ...and READ what is said by the company...you think I have to type it all...think again and USE YOUR COMPUTER TO READ..also I bet no one read the Diggers And Dealers report..get off your bum and READ what is happening..by Xmas they start producing Gold from the Gwalia again...LOAD UP THE TRUCK as its CHEAP...




Chicken, the point of these forums, I think, is to share information and ideas on stocks. You share nothing. Putting in web site links is good, but unless you provide me with some info here, I'm not going to be interested. If you had have told me that SBM had 7.2m oz au resources then I might be more interested....Nice website anyway. And I stick with my comments on the chart. If POG doesn't start lifting dramatically, then SBM is heading to $0.35. I'll probably look more closely at it then. Hope I'm wrong, and you have been loading up your truck, but I think you are still averaging down from buying so much of this at over $0.55. Good luck.


----------



## chicken (25 September 2006)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



			
				chicken said:
			
		

> I would suggest to go to www.stbarbara.com.au ...and READ what is said by the company...you think I have to type it all...think again and USE YOUR COMPUTER TO READ..also I bet no one read the Diggers And Dealers report..get off your bum and READ what is happening..by Xmas they start producing Gold from the Gwalia again...LOAD UP THE TRUCK as its CHEAP...



SBM cash reserves are 10c per share..so all the rest is valued at 34cents per share...get of the grass..its worth a LOT MORE than the present SP...a take over would pay at least $1 per share...as even for that some one would get a bargain..big boys are playing around at present....


----------



## cogidubnus (25 September 2006)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



			
				chicken said:
			
		

> SBM cash reserves are 10c per share..so all the rest is valued at 34cents per share...get of the grass..its worth a LOT MORE than the present SP...a take over would pay at least $1 per share...as even for that some one would get a bargain..big boys are playing around at present....



Chicken you should change name to goose  :


----------



## chicken (25 September 2006)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



			
				cogidubnus said:
			
		

> Chicken you should change name to goose  :



I have been abused by experts..you are not one of them..SBM...has got 10cents in CASH for every SHARE..and at 44cents..values the assets at 34cents P share..now who is the goose..you are it because..have you ever thought about doing some research well no..that is too much work..if anyone is a goose..well you are the one..CHICKEN has allways told you so...what about ZFX...I said then its a $4 share..now $12...well SBM is a $1 share....it will be within 12 months...watch ED and see what happends..CHICKEN told you so


----------



## cogidubnus (25 September 2006)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



			
				chicken said:
			
		

> I have been abused by experts..you are not one of them..SBM...has got 10cents in CASH for every SHARE..and at 44cents..values the assets at 34cents P share..now who is the goose..you are it because..have you ever thought about doing some research well no..that is too much work..if anyone is a goose..well you are the one..CHICKEN has allways told you so...what about ZFX...I said then its a $4 share..now $12...well SBM is a $1 share....it will be within 12 months...watch ED and see what happends..CHICKEN told you so



you are a golden goose.


----------



## noirua (25 September 2006)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

Perhaps a discussion, mine by mine, and likely profitability, may lead to the reasons why a bearish sentiment has floated over SBM.

The announcement a few months ago on Gwalia Deeps and Marvel Lock may be one reason. Gwalia Deeps has a mine life of 6 years, with 850,000oz of gold, and Marvel Lock, a mine life of 3 years with a possible extension to 5 years, has 190,000oz of gold.

http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20060807/pdf/3xw54ff1w72j9.pdf


----------



## chicken (25 September 2006)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



			
				noirua said:
			
		

> Perhaps a discussion, mine by mine, and likely profitability, may lead to the reasons why a bearish sentiment has floated over SBM.
> 
> The announcement a few months ago on Gwalia Deeps and Marvel Lock may be one reason. Gwalia Deeps has a mine life of 6 years, with 850,000oz of gold, and Marvel Lock, a mine life of 3 years with a possible extension to 5 years, has 190,000oz of gold.
> 
> http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20060807/pdf/3xw54ff1w72j9.pdf



I think you better go back to SBM website and redo your research as your quotes ARE NOT CORRECT...go to www.stbarbara.com.au ....and check it out...Gwalia has a huge update just recently.....


----------



## stiger (25 September 2006)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

Why is it when someone questions the sp or the reserves of this company they get verbally attacked. I thought the idea of the forum was to proffer comments and thoughts.Regards Stiger.


----------



## Sean K (25 September 2006)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



			
				stiger said:
			
		

> Why is it when someone questions the sp or the reserves of this company they get verbally attacked. I thought the idea of the forum was to proffer comments and thoughts.Regards Stiger.




Some people are very emotional about the stocks they are losing money on Stiger.


----------



## stiger (25 September 2006)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

Thanks for that Kennas understood.Regards Stiger.


----------



## chicken (26 September 2006)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



			
				kennas said:
			
		

> Some people are very emotional about the stocks they are losing money on Stiger.



Kennas..I said the company updated their reserves...there is a lot more Gold in the Gwalia than first thought...so if you want to read about it see www.stbarbara.com.au as far as losing money well I am up a lot of $$$ which are none of your business...I am well in credit...but check it out...


----------



## chicken (28 September 2006)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



			
				coyotte said:
			
		

> Price action would say otherwise chook
> Something appears wrong with SBM
> bottom pickers , tend to get dirty fingers
> 
> Cheers



Now it looks as if the CHICKEN picked it right again...It said..load up the truck at 44cents....but you experts get it wrong all the time....GOLD up now through $600 resistance...all the techs know what that means...GOLD UP SBM UP...thats about the situation...after all some insto bought 100million shares at 70cents...do you believe you experts wanted the stock at 35cents..well YOU MISSED the boat...should have bought at 44cents as I did...got it right again.....


----------



## noirua (28 September 2006)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



			
				chicken said:
			
		

> I think you better go back to SBM website and redo your research as your quotes ARE NOT CORRECT...go to www.stbarbara.com.au ....and check it out...Gwalia has a huge update just recently.....




Hi chicken, all due respect to your posting and following of SBM, however, it appears my information and link in Post #589 is exactly the same as that on the St Barbara website:  http://www.stbarbara.com.au/upfile/060807GD&MLUpdate.pdf


----------



## Sean K (28 September 2006)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



			
				noirua said:
			
		

> Hi chicken, all due respect to your posting and following of SBM, however, it appears my information and link in Post #589 is exactly the same as that on the St Barbara website:  http://www.stbarbara.com.au/upfile/060807GD&MLUpdate.pdf




You are right Noirua.

I have never done this before, but sorry Chicken, you are now on my ignore list. You're ramping is not even entertaining anymore. 

SBM still on a downward trajectory atm, imo. Been finding lower highs for quite a while and still well below 200d ma. There will be lots of resistance at $0.55, if it gets back there.


----------



## GreatPig (28 September 2006)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

Based on the weekly GOLD ASX stock, the only gold thing I have data for, it looks like it could be forming a bearish triangle. And from the daily chart, it looks to be back around another resistance level (if you include the current price today) of A$80.

GP


----------



## chicken (28 September 2006)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



			
				kennas said:
			
		

> You are right Noirua.
> 
> I have never done this before, but sorry Chicken, you are now on my ignore list. You're ramping is not even entertaining anymore.
> 
> SBM still on a downward trajectory atm, imo. Been finding lower highs for quite a while and still well below 200d ma. There will be lots of resistance at $0.55, if it gets back there.



Kennas...whatever you say...LOLOLO....funny we going up not down..as I said before...your price does not happen as you can see....get used to it...in fact the opposite is happening....as far as 55cents..that will be breached like before.....GOLD UP SBM UP  should SBM finaly give us the clue about the Sullivans re NICKEL...last I heared its December2006..this year...well what will SBM be worth..a lot more than at present...


----------



## chicken (7 October 2006)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



			
				chicken said:
			
		

> Kennas...whatever you say...LOLOLO....funny we going up not down..as I said before...your price does not happen as you can see....get used to it...in fact the opposite is happening....as far as 55cents..that will be breached like before.....GOLD UP SBM UP  should SBM finaly give us the clue about the Sullivans re NICKEL...last I heared its December2006..this year...well what will SBM be worth..a lot more than at present...



Directors are buying again...usually a sign something is up..SP usually starts moving in this stock when directors start buying...bought more at present price...as SBM could be of intrest to BArrick Gold...which is listing on the ASX soon..the 14000 sq KM of ground SBM owns in the Australian Goldfields undeveloped could have more mines which Barrick Gold could develop...more will come to light as the situation develops..make your research as SBM at present at 45.5cents is undervalued..SBM has for every share 10cents in cash..so all other assets are only 35.5cents....IMHO


----------



## chicken (12 October 2006)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



			
				chicken said:
			
		

> Directors are buying again...usually a sign something is up..SP usually starts moving in this stock when directors start buying...bought more at present price...as SBM could be of intrest to BArrick Gold...which is listing on the ASX soon..the 14000 sq KM of ground SBM owns in the Australian Goldfields undeveloped could have more mines which Barrick Gold could develop...more will come to light as the situation develops..make your research as SBM at present at 45.5cents is undervalued..SBM has for every share 10cents in cash..so all other assets are only 35.5cents....IMHO



Looks like we are getting some news from SBM..just spoken to a Mr Kennedy who said news next week on drill results in the Sullivan...said it will suprise...now its going to be not just on Gold but other minerals as well...so here is for good news next week...you heared it here first..from CHICKEN


----------



## chicken (15 October 2006)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



			
				chicken said:
			
		

> Looks like we are getting some news from SBM..just spoken to a Mr Kennedy who said news next week on drill results in the Sullivan...said it will suprise...now its going to be not just on Gold but other minerals as well...so here is for good news next week...you heared it here first..from CHICKEN



Well,this coming week for news...and with pog UP BY OVER $16 We should see SBM going higher this week....


----------



## Narkov (15 October 2006)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



			
				chicken said:
			
		

> Looks like we are getting some news from SBM..just spoken to a Mr Kennedy who said news next week on drill results in the Sullivan...said it will suprise...now its going to be not just on Gold but other minerals as well...so here is for good news next week...you heared it here first..from CHICKEN




So he disclosed information to you before the market? Interesting...


----------



## chicken (15 October 2006)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



			
				Narkov said:
			
		

> So he disclosed information to you before the market? Interesting...



HIS DISCLOSURE WAS THAT THE MARKET WILL GET NEWS THIS WEEK....as I ASKED WHEN WE COULD OR WOULD GET NEWS..nothing illegal about that..right..only if he had disclosed information which would be insider news...all was said news will be published this coming week..


----------



## chicken (16 October 2006)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



			
				chicken said:
			
		

> Well,this coming week for news...and with pog UP BY OVER $16 We should see SBM going higher this week....



Now,....CHICKEN told you all good news..now how good is that...looking great..company also expanding into NSW...see the land they applied for.....great a big GOLDIE in the process in expanding.....


----------



## Freeballinginawetsuit (16 October 2006)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

Well it couldn't really have gotten any lower Chicken. 
SBM still has a way to go, still think BSG is a better gold play.


----------



## trader (16 October 2006)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

Trust the chicken, he is right, ZFX took off, AGS took off, SBM took off big time, if he says that it will go to $1.00 it will, trust the chicken.


----------



## Freeballinginawetsuit (16 October 2006)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



			
				trader said:
			
		

> Trust the chicken, he is right, ZFX took off, AGS took off, SBM took off big time, if he says that it will go to $1.00 it will, trust the chicken.




lol, SBM didn't take off, its SP isn't even close to its trading range 2 months ago.


----------



## trader (16 October 2006)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

When chicken first ramped this stock it was 13 cents ( about 15 months ago - maybe you have no history of this), it has gone up to nearly 4 times the amount and that to me is a good investment. If you can give me better I will hold you up as an example.
PS that is not to mention ZFX, and I have now over 100,000 agm shares.


----------



## chicken (17 October 2006)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



			
				Freeballinginawetsuit said:
			
		

> Well it couldn't really have gotten any lower Chicken.
> SBM still has a way to go, still think BSG is a better gold play.



You said BSG is a better Gold play...LOLOLOLO.....I would sugest you make a study of what you post..looking at SBM 20 largest shareholders I find that they hold 70.84% of ALL the shares...now that is high...so only 29.16% of shares are for everyone else....all I can see this company is going to shine now expanding into NSW,and Victoria....and the shareholders of the 20 are all strong Australian and US companies....I think SBM has a great future...in the Australian Gold scene...as far as your pick...well if you are happy with it stick to it...I LIKE SBM s GOLD play....AND only $1.5 million debt....great ,how many mininghouses with so LITTLE debt...not BSG.....that is the difference...I buy SBM and stick with them...made me a lot of money allready....LOLOLOLOL


----------



## Freeballinginawetsuit (17 October 2006)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



			
				chicken said:
			
		

> You said BSG is a better Gold play...LOLOLOLO.....I would sugest you make a study of what you post..looking at SBM 20 largest shareholders I find that they hold 70.84% of ALL the shares...now that is high...so only 29.16% of shares are for everyone else....all I can see this company is going to shine now expanding into NSW,and Victoria....and the shareholders of the 20 are all strong Australian and US companies....I think SBM has a great future...in the Australian Gold scene...as far as your pick...well if you are happy with it stick to it...I LIKE SBM s GOLD play....AND only $1.5 million debt....great ,how many mininghouses with so LITTLE debt...not BSG.....that is the difference...I buy SBM and stick with them...made me a lot of money allready....LOLOLOLOL





Chicken, BSG is the fastest moving gold stock that has reached its highest SP just prior to the recent correction, its the fastest mover out of the goldies after market pullbacks and this has been the case since May!.

SBM has been a great mover prior to the May correction and has struggled since, still has a way to go and I'm not saying I know what its future movements will be, I don't know!.

Ive traded both and BSG has been a better play over the last 6 months, look at the charts!.


----------



## chicken (18 October 2006)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



			
				Freeballinginawetsuit said:
			
		

> Chicken, BSG is the fastest moving gold stock that has reached its highest SP just prior to the recent correction, its the fastest mover out of the goldies after market pullbacks and this has been the case since May!.
> 
> SBM has been a great mover prior to the May correction and has struggled since, still has a way to go and I'm not saying I know what its future movements will be, I don't know!.
> 
> Ive traded both and BSG has been a better play over the last 6 months, look at the charts!.



SBM is still the better Goldie in the long run why...see what Mr TIM Treadgold said...SBM has now through buying the Sons of Gwalia assets aquired the most underdeveloped gold and other mineral grounds in Australia....all in the western Australian Goldfields..in fact he wrote a few articles about SBM...as far as your goldie go for it...I AM STICKING to SBM...70.48% of shares are owned by 20 shareholders...they know what they got...this will be a $1 soon you will see....assets are huge..and more to come....


----------



## noirua (18 October 2006)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

HI chicken/trader, try this link to obtain a value for SBM:  http://www.e-cbd.com/113627.php


----------



## chicken (18 October 2006)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



			
				noirua said:
			
		

> HI chicken/trader, try this link to obtain a value for SBM:  http://www.e-cbd.com/113627.php



As I said..its worth a lot more than present share price....Sons of Gwalia was once $10....not that I think we get there in time perhaps but a $1+ for real....70.84% is owned now by 20 shareholders....check it out and NO ONE is a seller of those 20...LOLOLOLOLOL.....


----------



## noirua (18 October 2006)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



			
				chicken said:
			
		

> As I said..its worth a lot more than present share price....Sons of Gwalia was once $10....not that I think we get there in time perhaps but a $1+ for real....70.84% is owned now by 20 shareholders....check it out and NO ONE is a seller of those 20...LOLOLOLOLOL.....




Hi chicken, just thought you might like to value SBM's individual mines, as you have had such a long interest in the company, so we can see if everything you say stacks up on prospects for future profits. Sounds good from what you say?


----------



## chicken (18 October 2006)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

Someone please sell me some shares at 50.5cents I am buying....need to build up...only 150k left...should have bought more at 44cents..but 50.5  cents will be fine...sell me sooooome at 50.5 cents..LOLOLOLO


----------



## Kauri (18 October 2006)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



			
				chicken said:
			
		

> Someone please sell me some shares at 50.5cents I am buying....need to build up...only 150k left...should have bought more at 44cents..but 50.5 cents will be fine...sell me sooooome at 50.5 cents..LOLOLOLO




     Chicken,
                I've had a look at the top 20 holders and can't find your name on the register..... you must be getting close.


----------



## chicken (18 October 2006)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



			
				Kauri said:
			
		

> Chicken,
> I've had a look at the top 20 holders and can't find your name on the register..... you must be getting close.



yep 20 shareholders hold 70.48 %....but I got my 200k of shares which is plenty for me....I feel after reading their report we have a great upside here....and report on Nickel due december...with POG rising...we should see SBM go higher...ready to rise....


----------



## chicken (20 October 2006)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



			
				chicken said:
			
		

> yep 20 shareholders hold 70.48 %....but I got my 200k of shares which is plenty for me....I feel after reading their report we have a great upside here....and report on Nickel due december...with POG rising...we should see SBM go higher...ready to rise....



GET on this one ready to move..check your charts.....also...production will come on line in December from their flagship..Gwalia....forecast is for 160000oz of Gold +.....ramping up to 500000 ozs to 2008.....SP is cheap..and NO DEBT....


----------



## noirua (20 October 2006)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



			
				chicken said:
			
		

> GET on this one ready to move..check your charts.....also...production will come on line in December from their flagship..Gwalia....forecast is for 160000oz of Gold +.....ramping up to 500000 ozs to 2008.....SP is cheap..and NO DEBT....




The gold price must matter in every gold stock, and I was interested to find out how mine profitability, up to 2008, would be affected by a drop in gold price.

Mine development is costly, and Sons of Gwalia got it completely wrong as we know, can it go wrong for Saint Barbara as well?

If the gold price averages US$600 in 2007 we know SBM are set to do well, even if last years profits were a tad disappointing. Should they average US$650 then I say jump on board the SBM band wagon - we must be carefull though, as they could average a measly US$530, then what for prospects?

So ( repeating myself and being ignored - I wonder why! ) an indepth look at individual mines should be interesting. Perhaps it's a bit difficult for one or two, so, i'll try myself, or maybe " chicken " will have a go first - the gauntlet is thrown down.


----------



## chicken (20 October 2006)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



			
				noirua said:
			
		

> The gold price must matter in every gold stock, and I was interested to find out how mine profitability, up to 2008, would be affected by a drop in gold price.
> 
> Mine development is costly, and Sons of Gwalia got it completely wrong as we know, can it go wrong for Saint Barbara as well?
> 
> ...



St Barbara are going to be the 4th largest Gold producer....making $$$$ not burning $$$$...and BGF...HOW MUCH GOLD HAVE THEY PRODUCED ?....that is the crux....to make money for the company....and SBM are well set to make plenty of $$$$....I hold and anyone intrested in Gold stocks SBM is good and CHEAP...and is producing...GOLD....make your research as 70.48 % is owned by 20 shareholders...now they MUST know something...as we are talking a lot of $$$$$$$....I hold as I feel with other metals now coming into the mix...my target is at least $1.........and you will see I am right...so far I have been on the mark....and by 2008 SBM will produce around 500K ozs Gold...


----------



## noirua (20 October 2006)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



			
				chicken said:
			
		

> St Barbara are going to be the 4th largest Gold producer....making $$$$ not burning $$$$...and BGF...HOW MUCH GOLD HAVE THEY PRODUCED ?....that is the crux....to make money for the company....and SBM are well set to make plenty of $$$$....I hold and anyone intrested in Gold stocks SBM is good and CHEAP...and is producing...GOLD....make your research as 70.48 % is owned by 20 shareholders...now they MUST know something...as we are talking a lot of $$$$$$$....I hold as I feel with other metals now coming into the mix...my target is at least $1.........and you will see I am right...so far I have been on the mark....and by 2008 SBM will produce around 500K ozs Gold...




Ahhhhhhh yes, but what about individual mine production, mine life and cost per ounce of producing the gold at each mine???  Past performance, how much gold has been mined, does not guarantee that future production will reach forecasts and that the gold price will hold up - maybe it will, let's hope so.

You say the top 20 shareholders must know something, but, " What is this something, anyone could say that about a company, as many are in this position?" 

You say your target is $1, " So what?". If someone said their target was $"2 " So what again?" I admit saying this myself sometimes, I feel a bit of a chump now.

" Other metals coming into the mix ", hmmmmm, " What percentage increase are these likely to have in profitability and what are they? "

You say that St Barbara are going to be the 4th largest producer, " WHEN ? ". Is this in the world, if it is " NO CHANCE". Have you checked out what production St Barbara would need to be the worlds 4th largest producer?

I don't mean this post to deride SBM as they're an excellent company. I just don't believe everything you say is correct. - All the best.


----------



## chicken (22 October 2006)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



			
				noirua said:
			
		

> Ahhhhhhh yes, but what about individual mine production, mine life and cost per ounce of producing the gold at each mine???  Past performance, how much gold has been mined, does not guarantee that future production will reach forecasts and that the gold price will hold up - maybe it will, let's hope so.
> 
> You say the top 20 shareholders must know something, but, " What is this something, anyone could say that about a company, as many are in this position?"
> 
> ...



Maybe YOU SHOULD DO SOME RESEARCH<<<<<  I HAVE..and everything I SAID is SO....I have posted over the last 2 years..AND EVERYTHING I POSTED IS SO...you make your research..perhaps read what Mr Tim Treadgold has said...the other metals we are talking about is Nickel...and copper....You will find the $1 Iam talking about is the start..as they are aiming to become a 1 million Oz Gold producer....after all they have the GOLD in the ground and their own refinery...DO YOUR research before making statements about me..right..because I do noty tolerate fools...right..as far as SBM.....make your research....what have they got....they bought the Son of Gwalia Gold assets...2 years ago...and making a fistful of it now...GOOD management...And I hold plenty of shares...look at the graph...SBM has turned the corner and is heading up....next stop 60cents....


----------



## chicken (22 October 2006)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



			
				chicken said:
			
		

> Maybe YOU SHOULD DO SOME RESEARCH<<<<<  I HAVE..and everything I SAID is SO....I have posted over the last 2 years..AND EVERYTHING I POSTED IS SO...you make your research..perhaps read what Mr Tim Treadgold has said...the other metals we are talking about is Nickel...and copper....You will find the $1 Iam talking about is the start..as they are aiming to become a 1 million Oz Gold producer....after all they have the GOLD in the ground and their own refinery...DO YOUR research before making statements about me..right..because I do noty tolerate fools...right..as far as SBM.....make your research....what have they got....they bought the Son of Gwalia Gold assets...2 years ago...and making a fistful of it now...GOOD management...And I hold plenty of shares...look at the graph...SBM has turned the corner and is heading up....next stop 60cents....



As far as the 4th largest Gold producer..I am talking about Australian Gold production...the world I have NEVER said that....so dont make a fool out of me...


----------



## GreatPig (22 October 2006)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



			
				Chicken said:
			
		

> so to all SBM holders...we are going for a ride



Remember saying this on 11th May this year Chicken?

You certainly got that right . A month later it touched 40 cents, and is just now struggling back into the low 50s.

GP


----------



## nizar (22 October 2006)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



			
				chicken said:
			
		

> As far as the 4th largest Gold producer..I am talking about Australian Gold production...the world I have NEVER said that....so dont make a fool out of me...




Chicken do you still like BMX ?


----------



## BraceFace (23 October 2006)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



			
				GreatPig said:
			
		

> Remember saying this on 11th May this year Chicken?
> 
> You certainly got that right . A month later it touched 40 cents, and is just now struggling back into the low 50s.
> 
> GP




That's great.
Love your work.

Although I'm sure some of Chicken's......mutterings........ may be correct in the long term, it's nice to see someone bring some reality (not ramping) to current discussion.


----------



## chicken (23 October 2006)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



			
				nizar said:
			
		

> Chicken do you still like BMX ?



Yes I do....as that company just doubled its resource base...will go higher jet..as far as SBM is concerned its going up first stop 66cents as it will have to fill gap....this is a $1+ stock...when they finally tell us about their Nickel find in the Sullivans look out...as its on the same foldline as Cosmos..look at Jubilee and then you will understand what I say....how high it will go is anybody's guess...Jubilee now $12.50.....


----------



## chicken (26 October 2006)

*Re: SBM....St. Barbara Mines*



			
				chicken said:
			
		

> From Diggers & Dealers....the horses mouth.....SBM is about to start drill testing a NICKEL sulphide target north of LEONORA that said to have similarities with JUBILEE MINES BONANZA COSMOS deposit......ST BARBARA CEO ED ESHUYS told diggers & dealers that the company believed its SULLIVAN prospect had a similar signature to the unique magnetic anomaly that indicated COSMOS....The 8 km trend comprising SULLIVAN has been lightly drilled previously, returning assays in the weathered zone close to the ultramatic contact of up to 0.5% nickel and 400ppm copper.....
> St. Barbara produces gold from the southern cross operations previously owned by SONS of GWALIA acquired in MARCH. Forecast production in 2005/2006 is put at 150000 ounces at cash cost of $415/oz with the company working on significantly improving those numbers in future years.



I understand the company is finaly working on this...if indeed this comes to be right...the SP wil go past $1 very quickly.....just to remind the board what was said...Ed has kept it very quiet lately...but watch out....there is $$$ here....after all 70.48% are owned now by 20 shareholders....I am holding and sticking like glue to SBM


----------



## chicken (30 October 2006)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

Ready to run again.....looking good


----------



## Joe Blow (30 October 2006)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



			
				chicken said:
			
		

> Ready to run again.....looking good




Chicken,

These kind of statements irritate me a great deal and are more suited to a forum like HC than they are to ASF.

Now I have taken a cursory look at the SBM market depth and there is nothing to suggest that SBM is poised for another run.

Unless you can provide some comprehensive analysis to back up your statement or some kind of rationalisation for your remarks you are going on probation and I will start deleting these kind of posts of yours in the future.

This sort of nonsense may be acceptable on HC but its not going to wash here. 

Fair warning.

While I am on the subject of ramping, which seems to be your specialty, I suggest you review ASF's recent policy on ramping and adjust your posting style accordingly: https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=4773


----------



## chicken (31 October 2006)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

Now how right was I yesterday....LOLOLOLO...sorry about that JOE but sometimes I have a 6th sense about what happens....SBM is running 

Check the graph.....next stop 63cents...to fill the 1st gap.....


----------



## Kauri (31 October 2006)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

Talking of checking the graph...  one of these attached is Gold and one is SBM.
   It would seem that SBM, despite news, resources, reserves, directors buying,top 20 holding 70%+, and not least *an enthusiastic cheer squad*, has pretty much tracked the POG. If and when it breaks away from POG and trades on its own merits I will get interested.


----------



## chicken (1 November 2006)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

Kauri..that is indeed intresting...just looking at bulliondesk....Bloomberg are saying Gold will rise by US$100 to US$700 by xmas..or years end...so in that case SBM will indeed be back to 70cents..it has 2 gaps to fill...63c is the first and from memory 67c is the next...so it looks as if SBM woke up from its sleep...6million shares were traded...and Gold looks to be holding over US$600..while I type......I hope we get some Nickel results soon as that will make SBM start trading in a higher direction....after all SBM is producing well..and I understand that the Gwalia mine will start up in December....for more Gold production....SBM are seem to be doing all the right moves.....


----------



## chicken (2 November 2006)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

Look at todays brokers and investors presentation...finaly are getting their A into gear for Nickel...discovery...NOW LOOK AT THE MAP..and you will find the Sullivan not far away from Cosmos....so here is for a stellar Xmas and lets hope its a bonanza from AGM re Nickel....


----------



## chicken (2 November 2006)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



			
				chicken said:
			
		

> Look at todays brokers and investors presentation...finaly are getting their A into gear for Nickel...discovery...NOW LOOK AT THE MAP..and you will find the Sullivan not far away from Cosmos....so here is for a stellar Xmas and lets hope its a bonanza from AGM re Nickel....



I meant SBM......re Nickel.....AGM are also in Nickel in Tasmania...ANOTHER stock I post on.....


----------



## chicken (3 November 2006)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

AND...here we go again...60cents + today....I told you all 4 days ago....Chicken knows ,why...every corn is a feed....


----------



## chicken (3 November 2006)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

closed at 62.5cents....next stop....77cents on the chart...closed strong....


----------



## austin_power69 (3 November 2006)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

Hi folks from Germany. I am checking SBM since more than 2 Years. Guess now its time to reach new highs.

SBM is well discussed in german forums since a few days. 
Volume is rising pretty fast and first newspapers wrote about "the perfect rebound title"

Greets Austin


----------



## sam76 (3 November 2006)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

Do you have any links Austin?

or better still, if you have a translated link into English that would be fantastic!

Kan ich bite ein bier harbe?

(I know the spelling is way off, but hopefully you'll understand  )


----------



## austin_power69 (3 November 2006)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

sorry dont have any translated links but can give you a german one...

www.wallstreetonline.de

than search ( left on top ) for 851747 (thats SBM) and you will find lots of stuff in the forum.
You can also gegister for free. I you have any questions contact me!
I guess everyone there speaks english, so it would be perfect to exhange some news and talk about SBM!


another link of one of germanys top stock newspaper:
http://www.wiwo.de/pswiwo/fn/ww2/sfn/buildww/id/97/id/223537/SH/0/depot/0/index.html


----------



## austin_power69 (3 November 2006)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



			
				sam76 said:
			
		

> Kan ich bite ein bier harbe?
> 
> (I know the spelling is way off, but hopefully you'll understand  )




Yep understand clearly! By the way: Me too, but its youst 9 am here...


----------



## sam76 (3 November 2006)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



			
				austin_power69 said:
			
		

> sorry dont have any translated links but can give you a german one...
> 
> www.wallstreetonline.de
> 
> ...




Danke!   :


----------



## chicken (4 November 2006)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

Here is something for our German friends who are buying SBM shares....Also, wie Ihr schreibt...SBM ist ein Minecompany die wirklich grosse Goldvorkommen hat...SBM hatte das Glueck for fast 2 Jahren wo sie die Gold vorkommen von Sons Of Gwalia kaufte....wie ich seh habt Ihr schon drueber geschrieben...nun DAS INTRESANTE ist..SBM hat in der nahe vom COSMOS...auch ein vorkommen von NICKEL....und das wird wie ich es hoere in Australian...sehr gross sein...ich versuche bei euch in Deutschland zu posten....Die Kompanie hat grade angefangen im Nickel bereich zu boren...und die Sullivan koente so gross wie Cosmos sein oder sogar noch groesser....also wir warten all auf das resultat...es wurde bei Sons of Gwalia schon leicht gebort...und Nickel ist da...nun jetzt wird gebohrt zu sehn wie viel...und wie ich schon vorher sagte..es koennte SEHR gross sein...weil Ed Eshuys sagte...the magnetic footprint is similar to the Cosmos footprint .....wo  die Jubilee viel Nickel...die shares von Jubilee waren von 40c auf $7 gegangen...und jetzt $12....Ich sage nur das SBM price immer noch sehr billig ist.....Ich wohne in Brisbane Australia und bin immer fuer alle Deutsche zu ereichen die gerne auskunft ueber SBM haben wollen...also servus


----------



## giss (4 November 2006)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

smells like spam  chicken!


----------



## pacer (4 November 2006)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

Anyone want _*KFC*_


----------



## chicken (4 November 2006)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



			
				giss said:
			
		

> smells like spam  chicken!



My friend....if you cant speak the language learn it but dont have an opinion if you dont know..spam my foot...in fact...it was reposted in Germany what I had said.....its all about what Ed Eshuys said about the Sullivan...which SBM as I understand is now being targeted for drilling...as you know the Sullivan is not far away from the Cosmos..and ED had said...the Sullivans has a similar footprint to the Cosmos and you ALL know how high the Jubilee shares are now starting with 40cents..now $12....so SBM at present are undervalued because if the content of Nickel are proven....what will SBM share be worth...


----------



## wayneL (4 November 2006)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

...for future reference, a handy translation tool ==> www.systransoft.com

It will translate the words but not the grammar... German grammar is very different to English, which can sometimes be quite funny.


----------



## dubiousinfo (4 November 2006)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



			
				chicken said:
			
		

> Here is something for our German friends who are buying SBM shares....Also, wie Ihr schreibt...SBM ist ein Minecompany die wirklich grosse Goldvorkommen hat...SBM hatte das Glueck for fast 2 Jahren wo sie die Gold vorkommen von Sons Of Gwalia kaufte....wie ich seh habt Ihr schon drueber geschrieben...nun DAS INTRESANTE ist..SBM hat in der nahe vom COSMOS...auch ein vorkommen von NICKEL....und das wird wie ich es hoere in Australian...sehr gross sein...ich versuche bei euch in Deutschland zu posten....Die Kompanie hat grade angefangen im Nickel bereich zu boren...und die Sullivan koente so gross wie Cosmos sein oder sogar noch groesser....also wir warten all auf das resultat...es wurde bei Sons of Gwalia schon leicht gebort...und Nickel ist da...nun jetzt wird gebohrt zu sehn wie viel...und wie ich schon vorher sagte..es koennte SEHR gross sein...weil Ed Eshuys sagte...the magnetic footprint is similar to the Cosmos footprint .....wo  die Jubilee viel Nickel...die shares von Jubilee waren von 40c auf $7 gegangen...und jetzt $12....Ich sage nur das SBM price immer noch sehr billig ist.....Ich wohne in Brisbane Australia und bin immer fuer alle Deutsche zu ereichen die gerne auskunft ueber SBM haben wollen...also servus




Translation from www.systransoft.com

Thus, as you write… SBM are mine company the really large Goldvorkommen have… SBM had the luck for nearly 2 years where it the gold to occur from Sons OF Gwalia bought….as I seh have their already more drueber written… now the INTRESANTE is. .SBM has in the close of the COSMOS… to also occur from NICKEL….and that will like I it hear in Australian… to be very large… I try with you in Germany to posts….The company has degrees begun in nickel range to boren… and the Sullivan could as largely as Cosmos be or even still more largely….thus we wait all for the result… it with Sons OF Gwalia… and nickel are already easily gebort… bored too let us long now now there like much… and as I said. .es already before could be VERY large… because OD Eshuys said… the magnetic footprint is similar ton the Cosmos footprint…. where the Jubilee much nickel… those shares of Jubilee were from 40c to $7 gone… and now $12….I legend only the SBM price is still very cheap…. I live in Brisbane Australia and am always for all German to reach those gladly information over SBM to have want… thus servus


----------



## chicken (4 November 2006)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

Great translation...except hard to understand as its not gramatical correct....but....SBM is looking now the part..its producing 150000ozs + and with them getting their A into gear the Sullivans should be tremendous...just a feeling I got...NICKEL will be one of SBM great succes stories..share price is up in Germany....so it will hit the first gap on monday...I knew I should have bought more...but that is life...Sabretooth how are you holding...its a wooosh next week....


----------



## Kauri (4 November 2006)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

Ye gods and little fishes.. chicken has spread his wings.. ASF..HC.. and now Germany.


----------



## Sean K (4 November 2006)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

If Chicken wasn't an investor in this, I'd be considering it after a break through $0.62 ish.


----------



## bigdog (4 November 2006)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

WA Business News Nov 2 2006 reported that SBM has $54 M cash in hand

Article headed Mid-cap miners load up on cash

Others miners in the article included:

MRE $177M, PEM $169M, JBM $104M, MCR $69M, SBM $54M, IGO $50M, TRY $50M and SMY $35M


----------



## Marvin Martian (4 November 2006)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

Direct translation from chook:
Thus, as you write… SBM are mine company the really large Goldvorkommen have… SBM had the luck for nearly 2 years where it the gold to occur from Sons OF Gwalia bought….as I seh have their already more drueber written… now the INTRESANTE is. .SBM has in the close of the COSMOS… to also occur from NICKEL….and that will like I it hear in Australian… to be very large… I try with you in Germany to posts….The company has degrees begun in nickel range to boren… and the Sullivan could as largely as Cosmos be or even still more largely….thus we wait all for the result… it with Sons OF Gwalia… and nickel are already easily gebort… bored too let us long now now there like much… and as I said. .es already before could be VERY large… because OD Eshuys said… the magnetic footprint is similar ton the Cosmos footprint…. where the Jubilee much nickel… those shares of Jubilee were from 40c to $7 gone… and now $12….I legend only the SBM price is still very cheap…. I live in Brisbane Australia and am always for all German to reach those gladly information over SBM to have want… thus servus


----------



## justjohn (4 November 2006)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



			
				Kauri said:
			
		

> Ye gods and little fishes.. chicken has spread his wings.. ASF..HC.. and now Germany.



Chicken translated into German = DIE GOOSEN how true :


----------



## Sean K (4 November 2006)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



			
				justjohn said:
			
		

> Chicken translated into German = DIE GOOSEN how true :




LOL! RAOTFLMAO!!!


----------



## austin_power69 (5 November 2006)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

Hey Folks, whats up?
Chickens german posting was absolutely ok, so why are you folks laughing???
Guess it ´s because you don ´t understand even a word. Anyone here who can spell/write other languages???? Dont think so...

Wie auch immer, ihr kÃ¶nnt ja das scheiss Ãœbersetzungsteil nutzen, obwohl eh nich glaub das er dies hier packt  :brille: 


SBM is well discussed in germany. Sometimes the volume is even higher than down under. Do not the underrate to influence of the german trader.....Next stop 0,45â‚¬

Greets Austin


----------



## austin_power69 (5 November 2006)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



			
				austin_power69 said:
			
		

> Do not the underrate to influence of the german trader.....Next stop 0,45â‚¬





OOPS, had some fingertrouble....


----------



## Sean K (5 November 2006)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



			
				austin_power69 said:
			
		

> Hey Folks, whats up?
> Chickens german posting was absolutely ok, so why are you folks laughing???
> Guess it ´s because you don ´t understand even a word. Anyone here who can spell/write other languages???? Dont think so...
> 
> ...




Yes, I can. Seems you're having a bit of trouble though. 

Chicken is a blatant ramper. Enough said.


----------



## nizar (5 November 2006)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



			
				kennas said:
			
		

> If Chicken wasn't an investor in this, I'd be considering it after a break through $0.62 ish.




Chicken is also an investor in SMM, that doesnt seem to have deterred you.

If i do recall, his target on SMM is $200!


----------



## Sean K (5 November 2006)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



			
				nizar said:
			
		

> Chicken is also an investor in SMM, that doesnt seem to have deterred you.
> 
> If i do recall, his target on SMM is $200!




I'm selling SMM tomorrow.


----------



## wayneL (5 November 2006)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



			
				austin_power69 said:
			
		

> Hey Folks, whats up?
> Chickens german posting was absolutely ok, so why are you folks laughing???
> Guess it ´s because you don ´t understand even a word. Anyone here who can spell/write other languages???? Dont think so...



Hi Austin,

You Germans are notoriously unforgiving of people learning your language. Many see that as an unacceptable arrogance. 

As a sometime student of German, I have experienced this first hand; even from German speaking friends.

Think of it as returning the favour.  

That said, we are a friendly bunch, so no need to take offence.  

Cheers


----------



## austin_power69 (6 November 2006)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



			
				wayneL said:
			
		

> Hi Austin,
> 
> You Germans are notoriously unforgiving of people learning your language. Many see that as an unacceptable arrogance.
> 
> ...




oh come on, we germans are lo longer the black sheep for the rest of the world. A lot has changed since the last 50 Years. If anyone isn ´t able to speak german, we don ´t care because nealry 90% of us are able to speak at least one forign language. 
Always the same stupid people say that "germany are arrongant" "frensh ones smell", "aussis are just prisoned english guys" and all that wired stuff. 

Hope that someday those stupid stuff comes to an end.

Anyway: We are here to talk about SBM and i guess SBM will rise new hights.

Greets Austin


----------



## wayneL (6 November 2006)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



			
				austin_power69 said:
			
		

> oh come on, we germans are lo longer the black sheep for the rest of the world. A lot has changed since the last 50 Years. If anyone isn ´t able to speak german, we don ´t care because nealry 90% of us are able to speak at least one forign language.
> Always the same stupid people say that "germany are arrongant" "frensh ones smell", "aussis are just prisoned english guys" and all that wired stuff.
> 
> Hope that someday those stupid stuff comes to an end.
> ...



Thats the other thing with you guys. Any criticism is automatically alleged to infer some connection with events of the past, and pleas are entered into of how much has changed. This I believe to distract and avoid the real issue. (Some of my best friends are Germans, this is how I know.) Calling me stupid also does nothing the alleviate the perception of arrogance.

No one called you black sheep, but intolerance of any mispronunciation, any mistake in grammar, is legendary and undeniable. I am sure it is because of pride your language, but it does not endear you to the rest of the world. What you said about Germans speaking other languages; you would much prefer to butcher ours than we butcher yours. But that's OK, we English speakers are very forgiving. That is why it is the international language of business etc etc.

Incidently, I think there are regional variations in attitude. I find the Bavarians thouroughly delightful people with not a hint of the above attitude... good beer too  

Like I said before, my comments were not designed to offend, but to give you some understanding of why the folks here were taking the p!ss. That's what we Aussies do best, especially to folks that take themselves too seriously.

Don't get me wrong, we like Germans, we just can't help poking a bit of fun.

Servus


----------



## austin_power69 (6 November 2006)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



			
				wayneL said:
			
		

> Thats the other thing with you guys. Any criticism is automatically alleged to infer some connection with events of the past, and pleas are entered into of how much has changed. This I believe to distract and avoid the real issue. (Some of my best friends are Germans, this is how I know.) Calling me stupid also does nothing the alleviate the perception of arrogance.
> 
> No one called you black sheep, but intolerance of any mispronunciation, any mistake in grammar, is legendary and undeniable. I am sure it is because of pride your language, but it does not endear you to the rest of the world. What you said about Germans speaking other languages; you would much prefer to butcher ours than we butcher yours. But that's OK, we English speakers are very forgiving. That is why it is the international language of business etc etc.
> 
> ...





Oh my god, thats totally wired. Sorry, but "regional variations in attitude" is bull****.
Dont think that only a few poeple know folks from parts of germany but Bavaria or Berlin, but you can trust me, thats by far not everything....

About the beer: Yep, we have probably the best ones. :bier: 

By the way: Nobody wants forign people to speak german perfect. As i said we are at least able to speak english...so why should anyone learn german???? Wouldn t make any sense. Or are you able to speak polish perfect in case of a poss vavation there??????

guess we have said everything about intercultural stuff, so what about SBM?


----------



## wayneL (6 November 2006)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



			
				austin_power69 said:
			
		

> Oh my god, thats totally wired. Sorry, but "regional variations in attitude" is bull****.
> Dont think that only a few poeple know folks from parts of germany but Bavaria or Berlin, but you can trust me, thats by far not everything....
> 
> About the beer: Yep, we have probably the best ones. :bier:
> ...




SBM?

It's a dog! There are better gold companies out there.

I hate to keep on about Bavarians, but ROTFL! They even look different, sound different. The rest of Germany make fun of them.(good natured fun of course) There is a discernable difference in culture. They are more akin to the Austrians than the Northern Germans.

To deny a difference in attitude is ridiculous.  

Back to SBM... seriously, I would look further afield, but do your own research.


----------



## austin_power69 (6 November 2006)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

What the **** is a ROTFL    Please Mr "i was in Germany" tell me. Can ´t wait.....

No comment aboutt your other wired stuff....


----------



## austin_power69 (6 November 2006)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



			
				wayneL said:
			
		

> SBM?
> 
> It's a dog! There are better gold companies out there.
> 
> ...




Bavarians are Austrians??? 

And Aussis are Canadians, or?????


----------



## wayneL (6 November 2006)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



			
				austin_power69 said:
			
		

> What the **** is a ROTFL    Please Mr "i was in Germany" tell me. Can ´t wait.....
> 
> No comment aboutt your other wired stuff....




Well I guess we can add sarcastic to list now, hey? No sense of humour either. tsk tsk. 

Do you own research on ROTFL. But what do you mean by "wired"? I don't understand your crappy English. And WTF is "poss vavation"?


----------



## austin_power69 (6 November 2006)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



			
				wayneL said:
			
		

> Well I guess we can add sarcastic to list now, hey? No sense of humour either. tsk tsk.
> 
> Do you own research on ROTFL. But what do you mean by "wired"? I don't understand your crappy English. And WTF is "poss vavation"?




What about the Austrian Bavarians???? Come on, let me laugh...


----------



## wayneL (6 November 2006)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



			
				austin_power69 said:
			
		

> What about the Austrian Bavarians???? Come on, let me laugh...



Your English is possibly as bad as my German as you seem to have a problem with comprehension.

I said Bavarians are *more akin* to Austrians. I did not say Bavarians *are* Austrians.

Austin, It is not necessary to get so wound up. Relax a little!

Servus


----------



## austin_power69 (6 November 2006)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



			
				wayneL said:
			
		

> Your English is possibly as bad as my German as you seem to have a problem with comprehension.
> 
> I said Bavarians are *more akin* to Austrians. I did not say Bavarians *are* Austrians.
> 
> ...




I am totally relaxed. 

Very funny, to see, that this should be a stock forum....haven ´t read to much about stocks right now.


----------



## austin_power69 (6 November 2006)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



			
				wayneL said:
			
		

> I said Bavarians are *more akin* to Austrians. I did not say Bavarians *are* Austrians.




and THAT is totally wrong.
If you tell that a bavarian, he would kick your ass. Sorry, that would be the same as would say a guy from Hamburg is more or less a danish guy.


----------



## wayneL (6 November 2006)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



			
				austin_power69 said:
			
		

> I am totally relaxed.
> 
> Very funny, to see, that this should be a stock forum....haven ´t read to much about stocks right now.




I'm so pleased Austin. I thought I might have been upsetting you for a while there.  

Back to stocks and SBM. I'm interested in why you guys trade SBM. Is it listed on your home exchange? Frankfurt? Are there other Aussie companies listed there?


----------



## wayneL (6 November 2006)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



			
				austin_power69 said:
			
		

> and THAT is totally wrong.
> If you tell that a bavarian, he would kick your ass. Sorry, that would be the same as would say a guy from Hamburg is more or less a danish guy.




OK I'll take your word for it, seeing as you are "Johnny on the spot". 

However, one point: It would be impossible for any Bavarian to kick an Aussies "ass", as you so delicately put it. We Aussies are just far too hard for that to be possible.


----------



## austin_power69 (6 November 2006)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



			
				wayneL said:
			
		

> I'm so pleased Austin. I thought I might have been upsetting you for a while there.
> 
> Back to stocks and SBM. I'm interested in why you guys trade SBM. Is it listed on your home exchange? Frankfurt? Are there other Aussie companies listed there?





Nope, dont know why i shouldnt be relaxed...

There are a lot of aussi companys listed in Frankfurt, also SBM.
Why i trade SBM? Well, because last year i made a lot of money with SBM 
bougth at 0,24â‚¬, sold at 0,40â‚¬

And now its time for part 2


----------



## wayneL (6 November 2006)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



			
				austin_power69 said:
			
		

> Nope, dont know why i shouldnt be relaxed...
> 
> There are a lot of aussi companys listed in Frankfurt, also SBM.
> Why i trade SBM? Well, because last year i made a lot of money with SBM
> ...




Well good luck.

I'll buy you a beer next time I'm in germany for giving you such a hard time.  

Cheers


----------



## austin_power69 (6 November 2006)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



			
				wayneL said:
			
		

> Well good luck.
> 
> I'll buy you a beer next time I'm in germany for giving you such a hard time.
> 
> Cheers




oh come on, that was quite easy  

Anyway i prefer Augustiner BrÃ¤u Beer.


----------



## wayneL (6 November 2006)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



			
				austin_power69 said:
			
		

> oh come on, that was quite easy
> 
> Anyway i prefer Augustiner BrÃ¤u Beer.




We can continue non-SBM topics HERE


----------



## austin_power69 (6 November 2006)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



			
				wayneL said:
			
		

> We can continue non-SBM topics HERE




okidokili!


----------



## noirua (6 November 2006)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

If, views at City Financial I.F. pan out, then investors in gold shares and commodities may well be better off concerning themselves with the future US inflation picture and the US Dollars strength perspective.


----------



## sam76 (6 November 2006)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

Croesus Mining, which collapsed into administration over poor hedging contracts earlier this year, is finalising the sale of its Norseman operations. It is expected to get at least $60 million for the assets, which are capable of producing more than 100,000 ounces a year.

It is believed that St Barbara, Crescent Gold, Leviathan Resources, Dioro Exploration, South Africa's Harmony Gold and Canada's GBS Gold have expressed interest in the Paddington assets.



http://www.theage.com.au/news/business/rush-on-for-wa-gold-assets/2006/11/05/1162661553517.html


----------



## chicken (6 November 2006)

*Re: SBM....St. Barbara Mines*



			
				chicken said:
			
		

> From Diggers & Dealers....the horses mouth.....SBM is about to start drill testing a NICKEL sulphide target north of LEONORA that said to have similarities with JUBILEE MINES BONANZA COSMOS deposit......ST BARBARA CEO ED ESHUYS told diggers & dealers that the company believed its SULLIVAN prospect had a similar signature to the unique magnetic anomaly that indicated COSMOS....The 8 km trend comprising SULLIVAN has been lightly drilled previously, returning assays in the weathered zone close to the ultramatic contact of up to 0.5% nickel and 400ppm copper.....
> St. Barbara produces gold from the southern cross operations previously owned by SONS of GWALIA acquired in MARCH. Forecast production in 2005/2006 is put at 150000 ounces at cash cost of $415/oz with the company working on significantly improving those numbers in future years.



Now I posted this last year looks the chickens ARE JUST ABOUT TO HETCH....great when it works that way...


----------



## chicken (10 November 2006)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

looks to be a great day coming up for SBM....GOLD up US$18.....good luck to all holders I bought more at 58.5c yesterday.....watch the scrable today.....


----------



## chicken (10 November 2006)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



			
				chicken said:
			
		

> looks to be a great day coming up for SBM....GOLD up US$18.....good luck to all holders I bought more at 58.5c yesterday.....watch the scrable today.....



Wie ich sage heute wird ein guter tag fuer SBM...sollten ueber 63.5cent gehen das ist der erste haltpunkt bis rauf nach 77cents..Austin wie Sie sagen...es geht wieder nach oben...sehr gut....fuer SBM Aktien....Servus Chicken


----------



## sam76 (10 November 2006)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

What's that in English, Chicken?

oh and congrats on the 1000 posts..


----------



## chicken (10 November 2006)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



			
				sam76 said:
			
		

> What's that in English, Chicken?
> 
> oh and congrats on the 1000 posts..



Good day coming up for SBM...the gap at 63cents will be filled and then all the way to 77cents...still holding Sam......bought more yesterday at 58.5 cents....its a goer Gold is going north.....Cheers


----------



## sam76 (10 November 2006)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

Domo Arigatou Gozimasu

Goldo Kyo wa ganbatte ne!


----------



## chicken (10 November 2006)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



			
				sam76 said:
			
		

> Domo Arigatou Gozimasu
> 
> Goldo Kyo wa ganbatte ne!



SBM up 4cents...there is a capper at 62.5 cents...how long..dont know....


----------



## chicken (10 November 2006)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



			
				Marvin Martian said:
			
		

> Chicken rocks!! Go SBM!!



SBM..preopen.....buyers at 65cents what the hell is going on..looking great


----------



## chicken (10 November 2006)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



			
				chicken said:
			
		

> over 1million shares traded in the last 5 minutes at higher price????



Over 5.5 million shares went through closed at 63cents....well the capper must have sold a lot of shares to keep it down..I wonder tonight in Germany..where the price will go to...but its on its way to 77cents..POG or price of Gold going higher we should see this SP go higher....company making the $$$$...SBM got out of one of their investments.....so other news should not be far away..Xmas present on its way.....


----------



## rub92me (10 November 2006)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

Sigh. Maybe the same capper as for AGM. Let's call him the mad capper shall we?? Lots of gold mining stocks went up today. Ramp ramp ramp :bad:


----------



## chicken (14 November 2006)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

Intresting market depth...as far as the last poster...I make No comments...there are people who are THICK.....see ZFX poster board what I said...people seem to think they know it...I think they know FA....as I have said before...SBM is just starting to show its colour....like a flower it takes time to blossom....SBM next stop...77cents then all the way to $1....


----------



## rub92me (14 November 2006)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

Another ramp. Interesting market depth how?


----------



## GreatPig (14 November 2006)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

I think for Chicken's pet stocks there are only two types of traders: genuine buyers and cappers 

GP


----------



## chicken (14 November 2006)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



			
				GreatPig said:
			
		

> I think for Chicken's pet stocks there are only two types of traders: genuine buyers and cappers
> 
> GP



And manipulators....but this stock will shine..i dont need to ramp..but just tell the facts..Sons of Gwalia was worth once over $10...so SBM will have a niece run up...look at ZFX when I said it will go to $4..they said which year...so yes Mr Tim Treadgold pointed it out SBM has a long way to go but soon $1 will be cheap...not a ramp...but a fact...watch this stock it will run I am sure of that....


----------



## noirua (14 November 2006)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

Time to look at the assets of Sons of Gwalia ( SOG ). No need to look at why SOG went into bankruptcy, save to say, that their hedging put them under a $350 million pile of sand. 

10 years of SOG comparisons:  http://www.sog.com.au/pages/investor_10_year_comparisons.asp

... and now SOG's mines: South Laverton  http://www.sog.com.au/pages/gold_south_laverton.asp

Southern Cross:  http://www.sog.com.au/pages/gold_sc.asp

Leonora:  http://www.sog.com.au/pages/gold_leonora.asp


There have been changes since St Barbara ( SBM ) took over the assets of SOG, especially in finances, and the comparisons are worth looking at in depth.


----------



## chicken (14 November 2006)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

Noirua....intresting I must say...SBM have the Gold in the ground and managing the assets from SOG very well....needs no ramping...as they are producing and Gwalia may open in December for production...niece close at 64cents....that translates POG will rise....as SBM folloWS THE POG price....


----------



## chicken (14 November 2006)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

see also www.stbarbara.com.au    all the information is there...


----------



## CanOz (14 November 2006)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

I gotta say this isn't looking too bad. If it breaks through old resistance it could go for a run. Seems to have settled into a nice little channel trend. Any techys agree?


----------



## Sean K (14 November 2006)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

Break through $0.55 was a very bullish move imo. Now, breaking $0.65 will send it into a new era. Well, for a few days anyway. I'm still not going to buy as the Chook brought it to my attention quite a while ago and I have therefore put the stock on my banned list. What a shame.


----------



## GreatPig (14 November 2006)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



			
				kennas said:
			
		

> the Chook brought it to my attention quite a while ago and I have therefore put the stock on my banned list



Mate... business is business! 

I'm holding.

GP


----------



## Sean K (14 November 2006)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



			
				GreatPig said:
			
		

> Mate... business is business!
> 
> I'm holding.
> 
> GP




LOL, good luck GP. I am looking at it. If it breaks $0.65 on vol I'll be ready. I won't tell Chicken though..


----------



## trader (15 November 2006)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

Westgold & SBM In WA Supreme court today, don"t know if this could effect
share price any.


----------



## chicken (15 November 2006)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



			
				trader said:
			
		

> Westgold & SBM In WA Supreme court today, don"t know if this could effect
> share price any.



AGM tomorrow...Westgold is sueing an old pre SBM director who no longer is with the company,   dates back 5years  ...as SBM said ,Westgold are barking up the wrong tree....something todo with a  sharepurchase....SBM management have taken no part in it....as it is all 5 years old....I think Westgold is trying for some money...but dont think that there will be any from SBM....as the company took legal advise....no problems but Westgold might find it will cost them $$$$$$...SBM advised the market at the time.....


----------



## chicken (15 November 2006)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



			
				chicken said:
			
		

> AGM tomorrow...Westgold is sueing an old pre SBM director who no longer is with the company,   dates back 5years  ...as SBM said ,Westgold are barking up the wrong tree....something todo with a  sharepurchase....SBM management have taken no part in it....as it is all 5 years old....I think Westgold is trying for some money...but dont think that there will be any from SBM....as the company took legal advise....no problems but Westgold might find it will cost them $$$$$$...SBM advised the market at the time.....



Anyone who takes on Ed Eshuys and legal team will find it HARD going...these guys know their business and said a couple years ago that SBM has no case to answer.....Westgold wanting easy money...I think a couple million $$ was talked about....but wait and see as SBM might countersue...just as I read it at the time....neither party will get any benefits...


----------



## chicken (16 November 2006)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

Now here is news..SBM...next stop ASX200....now ladies and gentleman...where do you think the SP will be...????...All Institution will be buying....see Ed Eshuys AGM presentations....ASX 200  next stop


----------



## chicken (18 November 2006)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

go to  www.thebulliondesk.com  read what the experts are saying about GOLD and the declining US$......and China,India,Russia gold policies.....all good for Gold buffs...like me,....bad for the US$....read it for yourself...otherwise you say I am ramping....bought MORE shares in SBM at 57cents....and looking for the next wave.....which looks to be on its way...


----------



## GreatPig (18 November 2006)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

I think yesterday's hammer bar, which touched down onto the 38.2% Fib level, is bullish for SBM:







And if I extend the Fib up to make the current retracement sit between the 38.2% and 61.8% levels, then the target price is 77 cents. Not sure if this is valid Fib use, but it's worked a couple of times before recently.






GP


----------



## Sean K (18 November 2006)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



			
				GreatPig said:
			
		

> I think yesterday's hammer bar, which touched down onto the 38.2% Fib level, is bullish for SBM:
> 
> And if I extend the Fib up to make the current retracement sit between the 38.2% and 61.8% levels, then the target price is 77 cents. Not sure if this is valid Fib use, but it's worked a couple of times before recently.
> 
> GP




Good chart, I agree GP. If only that damn Chook wasn't clouding my judgement.

I'm still waiting for a break through $0.065.


----------



## GreatPig (18 November 2006)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



			
				kennas said:
			
		

> I'm still waiting for a break through $0.065.



God I hope it doesn't get that low any time soon! 

Oh, you mean $0.65 ... 

GP


----------



## chicken (18 November 2006)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



			
				kennas said:
			
		

> Good chart, I agree GP. If only that damn Chook wasn't clouding my judgement.
> 
> I'm still waiting for a break through $0.065.



Funny that.....I remember someone saying that about ZFX when the SP was only $2.95.....as Pig said business is business....to make money...be glad I said look at SBM...I hold over 200k of shares and 75% of shares are held by 20 shareholders...and SBM moving to Melbourne and growing bigger should tell you ...who cares about chook...but chook....so as Pig said ITS BUSINESS..not CHOOK....and good luck to all shareholders after all the purchase of the SOG assets made SBM into the company it is today...and GOOD management as well...see Mr Tim Treadgolds article in shares....after all it was his article in shares which I read and I realised then that we are sitting on a goldie with hugh potential...which is NOW being realised...as some one posted on HC next stop is 77cents...thanks Pig you just confimed it and thank you very much of posting the graph...and Kennas read some of the posts I posted earlie on of SBM and you might realise that what I posted is from our CEO Ed Eshuys or Tim Treadgold...and its all coming to bear the fruit...it all takes time but SBM will be a force in the Gold industry in Australia...with a production of 1 million ozes...I forgot...Nickel will also be in the mix...as Mr Ed Eshuys said...they are just working on it...great company with more to come....after all I am conviced its real and the yanks who invested first in it knew from the start this will be a winner....money talks and in SBM case it certainly does...moneymachine said at least $1.50....and with POG going up...see www thebulliondesk.com.au makes buying into SBM compelling....I hold and will be adding more to my position...as far as what I said...Chook looks after....CHOOK...and it looks as if SBM indeed delivers what the chook needs are...money talks all kind of languages...now to our German investors....Sbm ist wirklich eine Goldkompanie mit sehr grossen vorkommen und wird jetzt groesser...77c ist jetzt der naechste haltpunkt und dann $1.50 mindesten....


----------



## noirua (20 November 2006)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

Gun threats as St Barbara legal problems go back over 10 years:  http://www.thewest.com.au/default.aspx?MenulD-32&ContentID=12584


Ed Eshuys has very big plans for SBM that require substantial financing. "Follow me" is the call, that is, IF you back the efforts to become a substantial gold miner?:  http://www.thewest.com.au/default.aspx?MenulD=32&ContentID=13452


----------



## chicken (20 November 2006)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

Noirua...as I said..it was a soured share deal...which in this case..SBM is not involved..but the parties involved....SBM stated they had LEGAL advise and SBM has no case to answer....It will cost Westgold..after all it was their sharedealing which went wrong....after all ,if I buy shares and sell shares..its me involved not my company..its  Mr Aitkens who has a case to answer...after all he owed the money, not SBM....big plans starting to happen...our Yankee top shareholder is helping to steer this heavyweight and it will be great to move to Melbourne...so a lot of good news exspected from SBM...target price now $1.50....


----------



## chicken (20 November 2006)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



			
				noirua said:
			
		

> Gun threats as St Barbara legal problems go back over 10 years:  http://www.thewest.com.au/default.aspx?MenulD-32&ContentID=12584
> 
> 
> Ed Eshuys has very big plans for SBM that require substantial financing. "Follow me" is the call, that is, IF you back the efforts to become a substantial gold miner?:  http://www.thewest.com.au/default.aspx?MenulD=32&ContentID=13452



Nourua....please watch what you post...SBM never made threads as what you posted is NOT so....read what was said...and not produce cleverly worded headlines...read it....as legal action could follow...SBM NEVER USED or DID WHAT YOU POSTED..right...


----------



## chicken (21 November 2006)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

I was refering to your gun threads...watch what you post as it was between people and the company SBM was not involved...10years is a long time..but I suppose the fortunes for SBM evolved and Westgold thought they might get a piece of it....I will be supprised as it clearly states it was between indeviduals where the sharedealings went belly up...stiff luck


----------



## wayneL (21 November 2006)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

Chicken,

It's OK mate! SBM's share price won't suffer from noirua's post.  

...and if I were noirua, i wouldn't be quaking in my boots over legal action either.

I would however, be concerned about SBM's SP if I were you.


----------



## chicken (21 November 2006)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



			
				wayneL said:
			
		

> Chicken,
> 
> It's OK mate! SBM's share price won't suffer from noirua's post.
> 
> ...



you heared of defamation...SBM does not need this sort of reference to the company...I am not worried about SBM shareprice as the ones who thought the dow will drop by 200 points yesterday...well the dow is up by 4 points...POG was up or higher all night...metals are back up...and the shorts are getting BBQ today....still point out to people to stick to facts than to fantsise...SBM should have some drill results on their Nickel holdings early December...thats why I am NOT worried about SBM SP...in fact its a buying op....bought more yesterday at 57cents....a large accumilator buying at present....who brought the SP to where it is today....


----------



## wayneL (21 November 2006)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

I don't see the conflict between noirua's post and what's in the article.

No defamation here.


----------



## chicken (21 November 2006)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



			
				wayneL said:
			
		

> I don't see the conflict between noirua's post and what's in the article.
> 
> No defamation here.



I am refering to the headlines which was posted by him/her.....read the article as SBM as company was NOT involved....right


----------



## RichKid (21 November 2006)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



			
				chicken said:
			
		

> ...SBM does not need this sort of reference to the company......still point out to people to stick to facts than to fantsise...




Look who's talking mate, give it a break chicken, enough ramping of SBM, it doesn't need your help, it's not a real person, it's just a stock so we can't hurt its feelings either. Please improve the standard of your posts and re-read the code of conduct and posting guidelines, including the guide to posts on price targets. Next time you'll be banned. Funny as some of your posts can be you break the rules quite often, we've been discussing this since last year and you need to reform your posting style.


----------



## Sean K (21 November 2006)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

I've been waiting for SBM to crack $0.65 to pick some up, but perhaps closing in on this support line and 200 d ma is an opportunity too. Hhhmmm. Although, momentum is down. Volume off on the down leg so that's not too bad.


----------



## noirua (21 November 2006)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



			
				kennas said:
			
		

> I've been waiting for SBM to crack $0.65 to pick some up, but perhaps closing in on this support line and 200 d ma is an opportunity too. Hhhmmm. Although, momentum is down. Volume off on the down leg so that's not too bad.




Maybe it's best to hold off a while, in purchasing SBM, as the financing of Mr Eshuys plans for the future could hold the stock back.


----------



## chicken (21 November 2006)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



			
				noirua said:
			
		

> Maybe it's best to hold off a while, in purchasing SBM, as the financing of Mr Eshuys plans for the future could hold the stock back.



There is a HEAP of money in kitty.....around $65million...so no problems there as far as their expansion plans...their main shareholder has got billions...so NO problems of getting money if they need it....after all 2c up today not any resistance to 60cents might even get there today POG rising...and as soon as report out of the nickel results will propel this over $1....you will se how right I am...proven my point before


----------



## redandgreen (21 November 2006)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



			
				chicken said:
			
		

> There is a HEAP of money in kitty.....around $65million...so no problems there as far as their expansion plans...their main shareholder has got billions...so NO problems of getting money if they need it....after all 2c up today not any resistance to 60cents might even get there today POG rising...and as soon as report out of the nickel results will propel this over $1....you will se how right I am...proven my point before



 Q.Why did the chicken cross the road?.........
 A. to get to Santa Barbara.......duh
Looks like you are a prophetic chook.....SBM looking good!


----------



## chicken (21 November 2006)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



> Originally Posted by redandgreen
> Q.Why did the chicken cross the road?.........
> A. to get to Santa Barbara.......duh
> Looks like you are a prophetic chook.....SBM looking good!




As I said looking the part....this one will be a great little moneyspinner....I have followed the company the last 3 years...and I believe this is a winner...has made me a few $$$....but like their style....and of course management isgreat.....as that is important....77c next stop...look at pigs graph its all there...Kennan I hope you got a few as I understand you are making your living with trading...told you all to buy...I bought another 100k shares for 57cents....yesterday 

*Moderator's Note: WARNING!!
As Wayne has said you'll need to justify the projection, and that's GreatPig to you Mr Chicken since GP shows the reasoning behind his charting and price projections. Also, stop telling people to buy or sell, that in itself will get you banned- do your own research folks and seek professional advice. This might be the last month we have your company here on ASF, funny as you are in your posting style at times, things may not be so funny very soon.*


----------



## rub92me (21 November 2006)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

Maybe you can also ramp the options and do it in Greek?


----------



## chicken (21 November 2006)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



			
				rub92me said:
			
		

> Maybe you can also ramp the options and do it in Greek?



SBM is one stock which if you did your research you would know the potential...SBM has ALL the right atributes through the ground it holds and of course....SOG had put all the hard work in originaly to make the operation succesful..which it had been but their hedging at the time....SBM merged this operation and has now a very substancial landbank...with Goldsmelter etc...its not something which had to be build up..its there...It needed the right management to make it go..and fortunatly SBM has just that...after all SOG sp was over $10....remember that...so here we are we have the potential,managment are doing all the right moves...this one will go over $1 sooner than later..ramping why...the operation had produced Gold for years so why do I need to ramp a company which is in the process to be included in the ASX200...AND YOU ALL SHOULD KNOW WHAT THIS MEANS...institutions are compelled to buy this stock and if you think you buy this stock at 40cents well think again...as far as rub92me do your research before posting as it shows you have not got a clue...there are no opies for sale in sbm...JUST SHARES.....Next stop 77c....on the tech side


----------



## wayneL (21 November 2006)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



			
				chicken said:
			
		

> Next stop 77c....on the tech side




I'm interested in how you managed to work that one out. That would appear to be a ramp without some reasoned justification for this view. 

Please oblige.


----------



## GreatPig (22 November 2006)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

May be from my earlier comment based on my, probably incorrect, application of Fib lines:






GP


----------



## chicken (22 November 2006)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



			
				wayneL said:
			
		

> I'm interested in how you managed to work that one out. That would appear to be a ramp without some reasoned justification for this view.
> 
> Please oblige.



Funny that,,,,,,,all my prediction had achieved what   I said...right..look at pigs latest graph and you know I am right..as far as SBM...all I posted are facts..same as ZFX which now is $16....if you read some of the comments posted by others...what I posted was FACTS...others thought I was over the top....ZFX is now a huge success.....not because of me, no, the company did it..I just happend to point the way and SBM are on the same track...moving their head office to Melbourne and growing the company into a bigger entity...also SBM is now in the process to be included in the ASX 200 also a fact, do your own research


----------



## wayneL (22 November 2006)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

Chicken,

I don't give a fat rats if you're right or not, I trade the underlying, not shares. My only concern as a mod is that you justify your comments.

A target should have some technical or value based logic behind it or it is just a ramp.

If you say 77c or whatever just post a chart or figures to show why you think that. Too easy eh!


----------



## chicken (22 November 2006)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



			
				wayneL said:
			
		

> Chicken,
> 
> I don't give a fat rats if you're right or not, I trade the underlying, not shares. My only concern as a mod is that you justify your comments.
> 
> ...



Right, LOOK AT PIGS GRAPH...


----------



## wayneL (22 November 2006)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



			
				GreatPig said:
			
		

> ...probably incorrect, application of Fib lines




Funny thing about the golden ratio GP.

Technically, thats not the correct way to do it. But as you say, it still works (by giving you a 1.618 projection of the retracement.



			
				chicken said:
			
		

> Right, LOOK AT PIGS GRAPH



 In future, reference the other persons chart in the post.

Chicken, it's an easy thing to do and it will prevent us getting p!ssed off at each other... verstehen?


----------



## noirua (22 November 2006)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



			
				chicken said:
			
		

> Funny that,,,,,,,all my prediction had achieved what   I said...right..look at pigs latest graph and you know I am right..as far as SBM...all I posted are facts..same as ZFX which now is $16....if you read some of the comments posted by others...what I posted was FACTS...others thought I was over the top....ZFX is now a huge success.....not because of me, no, the company did it..I just happend to point the way and SBM are on the same track...moving their head office to Melbourne and growing the company into a bigger entity...also SBM is now in the process to be included in the ASX 200 also a fact, do your own research




Hi chicken, What about  BMX then?????????????????????
Some good news, as I've closed my short in this stock, it's on the floor and may have some future from here. 
As to shorting SBM, that's a bit more risky, though a post I saw from WA forecast gold down to US$450. Can't see it myself, could happen though.
Maybe it's a case of acknowledging SBM are in a high risk sector and the risk reward scenario may build with Ed Eshuys glorious plans.

Request! If you could reply in proper sentences, if you can, that would be appreciated. If you like, in French, German or Jerriais (CI), it would be easier, thanks in advance - all the best.


----------



## Joe Blow (22 November 2006)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



			
				chicken said:
			
		

> Right, LOOK AT PIGS GRAPH...




Chicken, further to what Wayne has said already, please do not repeat the same information over and over again. State it once and only repeat it if we need to be reminded for some reason. Posts that are overly repetitive will be considered ramps and removed.

Please be aware that what is considered acceptable over at HC is not necessarily acceptable here.


----------



## chicken (22 November 2006)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



			
				Joe Blow said:
			
		

> Chicken, further to what Wayne has said already, please do not repeat the same information over and over again. State it once and only repeat it if we need to be reminded for some reason. Posts that are overly repetitive will be considered ramps and removed.
> 
> Please be aware that what is considered acceptable over at HC is not necessarily acceptable here.



Fair enough....but the move to Melbourne and the soon inclusion in the ASX200....must be great news for all SBM holders...and to repeat that is not ramping but fact...still I shall refrain from repeating that


----------



## chicken (22 November 2006)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



			
				noirua said:
			
		

> Hi chicken, What about  BMX then?????????????????????
> Some good news, as I've closed my short in this stock, it's on the floor and may have some future from here.
> As to shorting SBM, that's a bit more risky, though a post I saw from WA forecast gold down to US$450. Can't see it myself, could happen though.
> Maybe it's a case of acknowledging SBM are in a high risk sector and the risk reward scenario may build with Ed Eshuys glorious plans.
> ...



Noirua...good one...BMX will come right...why....BMX will be the 4th largest producer of titanium in the world...used in the steel and aluminium industry...as soon as the production and financial figures out should see the SP recover..I am holding 200k in shares at 34cents...not worried here will recover...took a little longer than I thought..as far as Gold to $450...PIGS CAN FLY....but, only I say that, as the US are so indebted that Gold has 0.0005% chance to go as low...ALL the EXPERTS are placing Gold at higher price....see www.thebulliondesk.com ....and after all they are the experts....I saw a write up that Gold will go VERY high...why...the US dollar could go for a scate....so, I can see US $800 +....but we will see as far as shorting SBM...risky my friend...why...when the news of their drilling in the Sullivans get released...SBM might let their Jenny out of the bottle..and I hate to see you get burned.... after all those SOG assets SBM bought...are SOG...but the name is SBM..and see SOG production figures which in the next 2 years will be SBM figures...SOG SP was once over $10....so the potential of SBM is actually SOG but by name SBM....all the infrastructure which was build up over years and the costs involved were paid for by SOG...and now belong to SBM...that is why its a risky business to short...look at Newcrests SP..which once was as low as $1.75....now $24...so SBM sp at 59.5cents must be VERY cheap for what is to come....I am sticking to SBM as I can see a lot of muller being made here ...


----------



## Sodapop (22 November 2006)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

I am i the only one who reads some of the Fowls posts in open-mouthed awe??? (literally)...


----------



## rub92me (22 November 2006)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



			
				chicken said:
			
		

> ...as far as rub92me do your research before posting as it shows you have not got a clue...there are no opies for sale in sbm...JUST SHARES.....



Chicken, calling people names is also not in the spirit of this forum. Just because I find your tireless ramping annoying, doesn't mean I'm 'thick' or 'clueless'. I know SBM doesn't have ETO options, the remark was made in jest. And for the record, I'm thin


----------



## chicken (22 November 2006)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



			
				rub92me said:
			
		

> Chicken, calling people names is also not in the spirit of this forum. Just because I find your tireless ramping annoying, doesn't mean I'm 'thick' or 'clueless'. I know SBM doesn't have ETO options, the remark was made in jest. And for the record, I'm thin



rub92me...your display of a bum...well what more can I say...


----------



## chicken (22 November 2006)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



			
				Sodapop said:
			
		

> I am i the only one who reads some of the Fowls posts in open-mouthed awe??? (literally)...



Sodapop...if you like to know more....I am happy to oblige...as I was there at the start...even Mr Tim Treadgold wrote a whole chapter on this...read what he said in shares in 2004.....after all he is an expert geologist journalist and writes for a lot of financial journals...one who knows the west...I just made it a point to know the company....


----------



## justjohn (22 November 2006)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

whats it going to be chook 77c next stop or $1 by the end of the year  your annoying but somehow i find you entertaining  anyway i know some German also ''ZE CHICKEN IST FULLEN OFT ****TEN''  :


----------



## chicken (22 November 2006)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

Finished strong at 59.5cents....someone thought he could short it...looks like that someone has to come up with call...LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLO


----------



## Kauri (22 November 2006)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

Hey chook, did you know that one of the first managers of your mine went on to become an American President.  I reckon that alone would have to add a few cents to the share price.  :sword:


----------



## Sean K (22 November 2006)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

SBM could fall over here, if POG doesn't keep going. Quite a bit of resistance around $0.60-65. If it does eventually break through though, will be very good.


----------



## chicken (25 November 2006)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

For the Germans who cant speak english...SBM zieht um...Im Januar 2007 Sbm zieht nach Melbourne und hat jetzt ausicht sich sehr zuvergroesern...die Firma wird jetzt einer der groesten Gold mienen Firma in Australien mit ausicht bis auf 1 millon ozs Gold im Jahr zu voerdern...noch eins SBM ist grade daran Ihr Nickel vorkommen zu sehen wie viel da ist...glaube mir...die Sullivan soll so gross wie die Cosmos sein,,,der Firmen Chef von SBM sagt es koente groesser sein...und Mr Ed Eshuys sagte das der magnetische Bild zeigt das es wie der Cosmos sein soll ein bischen groesser also im Neuen Jahr der preis fuer diese Aktie soll und wird weiter steigen...noch eins SBM hat 14000 q KM land in den WA Goldfeldern und da wird immer noch neue mienen gefunden...also ich besitze viele Aktien von der Firma und sehe ein 3 bis 4 mal hoeren preis...nachstes JAHR....


----------



## wayneL (25 November 2006)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



			
				chicken said:
			
		

> For the Germans who cant speak english...SBM zieht um...Im Januar 2007 Sbm zieht nach Melbourne und hat jetzt ausicht sich sehr zuvergroesern...die Firma wird jetzt einer der groesten Gold mienen Firma in Australien mit ausicht bis auf 1 millon ozs Gold im Jahr zu voerdern...noch eins SBM ist grade daran Ihr Nickel vorkommen zu sehen wie viel da ist...glaube mir...die Sullivan soll so gross wie die Cosmos sein,,,der Firmen Chef von SBM sagt es koente groesser sein...und Mr Ed Eshuys sagte das der magnetische Bild zeigt das es wie der Cosmos sein soll ein bischen groesser also im Neuen Jahr der preis fuer diese Aktie soll und wird weiter steigen...noch eins SBM hat 14000 q KM land in den WA Goldfeldern und da wird immer noch neue mienen gefunden...also ich besitze viele Aktien von der Firma und sehe ein 3 bis 4 mal hoeren preis...nachstes JAHR....




LOL

A coded ramp! Nearly all Germans speak English.


----------



## Flying Fish (25 November 2006)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



			
				chicken said:
			
		

> For the Germans who cant speak english...SBM zieht um...Im Januar 2007 Sbm zieht nach Melbourne und hat jetzt ausicht sich sehr zuvergroesern...die Firma wird jetzt einer der groesten Gold mienen Firma in Australien mit ausicht bis auf 1 millon ozs Gold im Jahr zu voerdern...noch eins SBM ist grade daran Ihr Nickel vorkommen zu sehen wie viel da ist...glaube mir...die Sullivan soll so gross wie die Cosmos sein,,,der Firmen Chef von SBM sagt es koente groesser sein...und Mr Ed Eshuys sagte das der magnetische Bild zeigt das es wie der Cosmos sein soll ein bischen groesser also im Neuen Jahr der preis fuer diese Aktie soll und wird weiter steigen...noch eins SBM hat 14000 q KM land in den WA Goldfeldern und da wird immer noch neue mienen gefunden...also ich besitze viele Aktien von der Firma und sehe ein 3 bis 4 mal hoeren preis...nachstes JAHR....



Dutch:
SBM trekt over… in Januari 2007 Sbm trekt na Melbourne en heeft ausicht zelf veel zuvergroesern… het bedrijf aan Ã©Ã©n van groesten nu gouden uitdrukkingenbedrijf in AustraliÃ« met maximaal 1 millon ozs goud in het jaar te voerdern… nog Ã©Ã©n SBM is graden op het uw nikkel voorkomend om worden gezien ausicht als veel… gelooft me daar nu… Sullivan is aangezien de Kosmos groot is, de bedrijvenwerkgever van SBM indien zegt het groter zou kunnen zijn… en M. OD Eshuys zei dat het magnetische beeld aantoont dat het aangezien de Kosmos om te zijn a bischen zo in het nieuwe jaar meer grotendeels de prijs voor dit aandeel is is en zal blijven toenemen… Ã©Ã©n SBM heeft 14000 nog qkm land in de gouden gebieden WA en nog nieuwe uitdrukkingen gevonden… I bezit zo vele aandelen daar van het bedrijf en ziet 3 tot 4 keer horend prijs… volgend jaar….


----------



## chicken (25 November 2006)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



			
				wayneL said:
			
		

> LOL
> 
> A coded ramp! Nearly all Germans speak English.



wAYNELL...HOPE you went long in Gold.....as it looks to be going up....yeah I suppose you are right, but ,Mr Ed Eshuys is pretty confident of it all ,as joining the ASX200 and ramping Gold production to 1 millionozs..not bad for a company which came alive in the last 2 years...mind you...they were lucky to have picked up the SOG assets..and all their infrastruction been build...at the time the company posted that their worth was in the order of $400million...not a bad pick up for $38million...and Mr T.Treadgold pointed that out...see references to my earlier posts....I hope you have a few of these as I am confident that we will hear a lot more good news coming out ...and this is not a ramp....a fact...and their acreage IN THE WA AUSTRALIAN GOLDFIELDS are unique...what other treasures will they find in their ground...NICKEL for sure...that is looking intresting ,read what Mr Ed Eshuys said...about the magnetic footprint.at the Sullivans...and Copper as well....yes,I trade in this stock but hold a 200k parcel for long term...just too good to ignor them...could rise quickly...at present higher lows....and higher highs....good sign for any stock...cheers Chicken


----------



## noirua (25 November 2006)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

Still difficult to get a fix on this stock despite golds recovery of late. Some, with long memories, remember the boom and bust of the Atkins days and maybe Bond before him. Is Eshuys an atkins? Is Bond and Eshuys? Well, perhaps not, but many a high flyer with great expectations, in the end, is no Dickens, or, perhaps, the pip may become a great tree in the end.


----------



## rub92me (25 November 2006)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



			
				Flying Fish said:
			
		

> Dutch:
> SBM trekt over… in Januari 2007 Sbm trekt na Melbourne en heeft ausicht zelf veel zuvergroesern… het bedrijf aan Ã©Ã©n van groesten nu gouden uitdrukkingenbedrijf in AustraliÃ« met maximaal 1 millon ozs goud in het jaar te voerdern… nog Ã©Ã©n SBM is graden op het uw nikkel voorkomend om worden gezien ausicht als veel… gelooft me daar nu… Sullivan is aangezien de Kosmos groot is, de bedrijvenwerkgever van SBM indien zegt het groter zou kunnen zijn… en M. OD Eshuys zei dat het magnetische beeld aantoont dat het aangezien de Kosmos om te zijn a bischen zo in het nieuwe jaar meer grotendeels de prijs voor dit aandeel is is en zal blijven toenemen… Ã©Ã©n SBM heeft 14000 nog qkm land in de gouden gebieden WA en nog nieuwe uitdrukkingen gevonden… I bezit zo vele aandelen daar van het bedrijf en ziet 3 tot 4 keer horend prijs… volgend jaar….



Vliegende vis, dit is geen Nederlands maar half-Duits koeterwaals. Hou het alsjeblieft in het Engels!  (Flying fish, this is no dutch but german-dutch hodgepodge. Please stick to English!)


----------



## chicken (25 November 2006)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



			
				noirua said:
			
		

> Still difficult to get a fix on this stock despite golds recovery of late. Some, with long memories, remember the boom and bust of the Atkins days and maybe Bond before him. Is Eshuys an atkins? Is Bond and Eshuys? Well, perhaps not, but many a high flyer with great expectations, in the end, is no Dickens, or, perhaps, the pip may become a great tree in the end.



Our main shareholder..have got a man on the board... excess to Capital...NO PROBLEMS...and the company is run by VERY capable people//ED Eshuys...is a geologist...a good one at that...there is peace at SBM...its run as a business and as Mr Tim Treadgold said...if that happend, SBM is to be watched..I wonder if he bought any stock...as far as Aitkens days...that was then...we are talking of a company which reinvented itself...as a Goldie this one looks to really shine ....SBM are doing ALL the right moves...its the old SOG company with little hedging and hugh upsides...thats the way I see it..what happened years ago was then...now is SBM time...reinvented...see Mr Tim Treadgolds article about SBM or read my earlier posts in the beginning..after all Mr Tim Treadgold pointed it out...


----------



## porkpie324 (26 November 2006)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

So Chicken this where your at now, and what a clever bird you are bi-lingual too, BTW Chicken I'm down on the coast now, come down for a beer sometime. Your ol mate porkpie


----------



## chicken (27 November 2006)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



			
				porkpie324 said:
			
		

> So Chicken this where your at now, and what a clever bird you are bi-lingual too, BTW Chicken I'm down on the coast now, come down for a beer sometime. Your ol mate porkpie



Pork pie I will next year...off to NZ 3 months staying with my son....very hot here in the summer in Aussie...Redcliffe....and better for me in Auckland...leave message in pvt mail how to contact you...as I go gown the coast often....this bull run for gold looking good...hope you turning and making a $$$...i have...now I say should have bought more....


----------



## chicken (1 December 2006)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

KAURI.....Gold up SBM up..its higher in Europe...bought at finish another 15k of shares at 57cents..looking good for today....wonder what the capper will do...one BIG buyer buying all the time...wonder who he is...


----------



## chicken (7 December 2006)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

On any weakness to under 60cents...SBM is a buy as the SP is still on breakout on the chart....SBM will go  into the ASX200 after Xmas as per Mr Ed Eshuys statement....so institutions buying in the ASX200 will be buying..also update re Gwalia and Nickel drilling should be due soon...


----------



## Deadcat (7 December 2006)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

Hoping update re: gwalia will be soon.  Doesn't seem happy to stay above 60.
I want $1.


----------



## noirua (14 December 2006)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

SBM are trickling down as more negative forecasts are made on the gold price. Worth watching, and chartist views will be interesting as we go into the new year.


----------



## chicken (14 December 2006)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

Anny weakness of this stock its a buy....bought some more at 57cents today for my trading stock..in at 57c....out at 62cents...in at 57 cents out at 62 cents...easy..see www.bulliondesk.com   Gold to rise to at least US $750 2007...thats what Goldmann Sachs expert are saying...and watch SBM anouncements...either before or just after Xmas on Nickel....


----------



## chicken (15 December 2006)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



			
				chicken said:
			
		

> Anny weakness of this stock its a buy....bought some more at 57cents today for my trading stock..in at 57c....out at 62cents...in at 57 cents out at 62 cents...easy..see www.bulliondesk.com   Gold to rise to at least US $750 2007...thats what Goldmann Sachs expert are saying...and watch SBM anouncements...either before or just after Xmas on Nickel....



trickling higher...58.5 cents...going back to 62cents...and then we see...


----------



## Deadcat (15 December 2006)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

Market depth does not support stock reaching 60c today at this stage.  Seems to be hovering and becoming increasingly frustrating although I still hold.


----------



## chicken (20 December 2006)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

with POG rising...looks as if it will be margin calls for shorters...typical bear trap..buy below 60cents...and looks as if this stock will start moving...hoping for release of news may now come after xmas..no matter..experts at kitco saying a big buyer just bought 750million US$ of Gold Stocks...word is Gold will shine in 2007.....I believe we will see $1+....after news release...that Nickel news will be the catalist.....


----------



## Dr Doom (20 December 2006)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

Looks like POG keeps re-testing the $615 level & holding, with the nice re-bound to $622 today. SBM has a similar base now about .55c. What is encouraging is how little gold stocks have sold off with these corrections, especially the $11 fall a couple of days ago.
I'm tending to disregard any tech analysis of the POG these days as there are too many factors at play, from a commodity angle to currency angle to geopolitical angle, each one primed to favour gold, although commodities may be a drag on the price in the short term.
I'm waiting till the end of this year after which I think things will start to happen, both with the US recession(s), the $US resuming it's 'correction' and middle east (oil) tensions.
Then load up on gold & short the rest


----------



## chicken (20 December 2006)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



			
				Dr Doom said:
			
		

> Looks like POG keeps re-testing the $615 level & holding, with the nice re-bound to $622 today. SBM has a similar base now about .55c. What is encouraging is how little gold stocks have sold off with these corrections, especially the $11 fall a couple of days ago.
> I'm tending to disregard any tech analysis of the POG these days as there are too many factors at play, from a commodity angle to currency angle to geopolitical angle, each one primed to favour gold, although commodities may be a drag on the price in the short term.
> I'm waiting till the end of this year after which I think things will start to happen, both with the US recession(s), the $US resuming it's 'correction' and middle east (oil) tensions.
> Then load up on gold & short the rest



57cents seems to be the bottom...that is if you want any size parcel...you might get 8 shares for 56.5 cents..but any price below 60cents  is a good buy....I now hold 300k....for long term gain.....


----------



## chicken (20 December 2006)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



			
				chicken said:
			
		

> 57cents seems to be the bottom...that is if you want any size parcel...you might get 8 shares for 56.5 cents..but any price below 60cents  is a good buy....I now hold 300k....for long term gain.....



Finished strongly at 57.5cents.....


----------



## Sean K (20 December 2006)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

This has had an ordinary run of late, probably in line with POG slight correction. 

It should find some support here at $0.55, also hitting 200d ma, but the MACD looks ominous. Breaking through there is bad news. Next support $0.50 ish. Could be a buying opp shortly depending on how it responds to the $0.55 area. 

What news is due Chicken? Any upside surprises to come you think, or is everything in the market?


----------



## chicken (20 December 2006)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



			
				kennas said:
			
		

> This has had an ordinary run of late, probably in line with POG slight correction.
> 
> It should find some support here at $0.55, also hitting 200d ma, but the MACD looks ominous. Breaking through there is bad news. Next support $0.50 ish. Could be a buying opp shortly depending on how it responds to the $0.55 area.
> 
> What news is due Chicken? Any upside surprises to come you think, or is everything in the market?



I told you before yes there is news coming.....Nickel results from the Sullivans...and you will find that its going to be big news....mind you SBM have been very busy over the last 12 months but any holders like myself will get the benefit....the SP should rise again over the next 12 months ..over 100% we will see as far as 55cents...I like to buy more for that price but cant see it 57cents is the bottom here at present....also more updates from the Gwalia in the new year....and inclusion in the ASX200 will see this SP rise....SBM are adding and are growing more...all good news for this Aussie goldie...SBM have and these are Mr Tim Treadgolds words which were published 4 operating goldprocessing plants,a number of mines and a 10000sqKM land bank that covers some of the most prospective mineralised structures in Australia,if not the world...so if you think its a ramp...well get SHARES MAY 2005 its ALL there in black and white...andf read it for yourself....after all SBM is a PRODUCER....not burning $$$ for looking...its all there


----------



## chicken (21 December 2006)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

New director appointed...he is a specialist for NICKEL....also on the board of Jubilee......action soon I would say....


----------



## Dr Doom (21 December 2006)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

kennas, I'm no TA guru but I've looked at the weekly chart for SBM and while it looks a bit shaky it still might just be getting ready to break out after this pennant formation?. I think the logic is that the strength of the previous gains are indicative of the breakout strength, what do you think?. If so we're looking at somewhere near 80c or so? All depends on POG as well. Comments on the analysis? Weekly may show longer trend instead of daily noise?. And the MACD still ok.


----------



## Sean K (21 December 2006)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



			
				Dr Doom said:
			
		

> kennas, I'm no TA guru but I've looked at the weekly chart for SBM and while it looks a bit shaky it still might just be getting ready to break out after this pennant formation?. I think the logic is that the strength of the previous gains are indicative of the breakout strength, what do you think?. If so we're looking at somewhere near 80c or so? All depends on POG as well. Comments on the analysis? Weekly may show longer trend instead of daily noise?. And the MACD still ok.



Looks ok on the weekly. Good that there was a higher high in Oct/Nov compared to Jul ish. Makes it look like it's consolidating sideways rather than any downward momentum. This short term downward action may be just more consolidation before the next move. up. And you are right with POG. Is the start of the recent decline equate to the decline in gold from the $640ish high? I'm sure it might. POG has consolidate arounf $615-$620 now which seems to have turned into a decent support line, as hoped. POG seems to be closely related to $US the past few weeks as opposed to geopolitics and POI. Once they all get in sync (geopol bad, POI up, $US down) then I'd expect POG to climb back through $630s and on....SBM might be set then to climb back through $0.65/70 and beyond.


----------



## chicken (27 December 2006)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

Whoever removed the last post just has not got a clue...I said that SBM is a buy below 60cents..watch it this year as Nickel will come into play....


----------



## Fab (27 December 2006)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



			
				chicken said:
			
		

> Whoever removed the last post just has not got a clue...I said that SBM is a buy below 60cents..watch it this year as Nickel will come into play....



Why is this stock so interesting ?


----------



## chicken (27 December 2006)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



			
				Fab said:
			
		

> Why is this stock so interesting ?



Read what I said about the Sullivans....this could be larger than the Cosmos...Mr Ed Eshuys thinks that this could be indeed the case....expanding company with the best land in the Golden mile....Read what Mr Tim Treadgold had said about SBM...as far as the SP its manipulated by the big boys 75.48% of ALL shares are owned by 20 shareholders...and the big boys and brokers are buying ALL the time...selling as well to keep the stock from rising..its being caped at present....SBM are a  PRODUCER not burning $$$ and the upside is hugh...and a safe stock as it is in Australia..not in another place such as Philipines or Africa...


----------



## Fab (27 December 2006)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



			
				chicken said:
			
		

> Read what I said about the Sullivans....this could be larger than the Cosmos...Mr Ed Eshuys thinks that this could be indeed the case....expanding company with the best land in the Golden mile....Read what Mr Tim Treadgold had said about SBM...as far as the SP its manipulated by the big boys 75.48% of ALL shares are owned by 20 shareholders...and the big boys and brokers are buying ALL the time...selling as well to keep the stock from rising..its being caped at present....SBM are a  PRODUCER not burning $$$ and the upside is hugh...and a safe stock as it is in Australia..not in another place such as Philipines or Africa...



What do you mean by the big boys are manipulating the price? Wouldn't it be better for them to let the stock rise?


----------



## nizar (27 December 2006)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



			
				Fab said:
			
		

> What do you mean by the big boys are manipulating the price? Wouldn't it be better for them to let the stock rise?




Big boys, when they know (read "think") a stock will go up, they often cap the price so they can accumulate cheapies. Iv seen this plenty of times.
Usually very small sell parcels always dumping to the bid every few, say 10-15mins, and its the same parcel size, usually something like 1000 shares, very small, and u wouldnt do this unless you were a broker, then every couple of hours, when the offer is a few levels down because of the constant bot selling, a big player comes in and cleans up.

Manipulation at its very finest 

Of course it works the other way as well, if the big players want to get out, they put in several times small buy orders, bring the price up, then dump.

Gotta love the market


----------



## Joe Blow (27 December 2006)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



			
				chicken said:
			
		

> Whoever removed the last post just has not got a clue...I said that SBM is a buy below 60cents..watch it this year as Nickel will come into play....




Chicken, stop ramping or you wil make me very cranky. You shouldn't be calling stocks "buys" or "sells" unless you are a licensed financial advisor. I am assuming you aren't so please don't do it. Future posts calling stocks "buys" or "sells" will be removed.


----------



## chicken (29 December 2006)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



			
				Joe Blow said:
			
		

> Chicken, stop ramping or you wil make me very cranky. You shouldn't be calling stocks "buys" or "sells" unless you are a licensed financial advisor. I am assuming you aren't so please don't do it. Future posts calling stocks "buys" or "sells" will be removed.



Yep..its going north....following the Gold price....could at such a low price become a takeover target....hope not as I can see a much HIGHER PRICE ON THIS ONE....


----------



## Kauri (29 December 2006)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



			
				chicken said:
			
		

> Yep..its going north....following the Gold price....could at such a low price become a takeover target....hope not as I can see a much HIGHER PRICE ON THIS ONE....






			
				chicken said:
			
		

> as far as the SP its manipulated by the big boys 75.48% of ALL shares are owned by 20 shareholders..




  Bit of an overhang to work through for a takeover???


----------



## chicken (29 December 2006)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



			
				Kauri said:
			
		

> Bit of an overhang to work through for a takeover???



Kauri..no overhang here...if the big shareholder decide to do a deal with Barrick as an example..its easy as long as the money is right and as I said before 75.45% owned by 20 shareholders....whatever they decide we little fellows have to go along....Kauri I see a MUCH larger SP in the near future as this stock has formed a fantastic base around the 57cents and breakout is iminent....and the move to Melbourne and the inclusion of SBM in the ASX200 in 2007 will all play a part in this stock marching to new heights......


----------



## kransky (29 December 2006)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

Hey Chicken, i cant find any info about a sullivans nickel prospect in their announcements... can you give me a link or something?


----------



## chicken (29 December 2006)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



			
				kransky said:
			
		

> Hey Chicken, i cant find any info about a sullivans nickel prospect in their announcements... can you give me a link or something?



Read what I posted in 2005...about the 56 thread....its all there re what Mr Ed Eshuys had said...re magnetic print and all.....the Sullivans are ready to rock and roll....someone just bought big at 59cents....


----------



## chicken (29 December 2006)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

One sale of 2million shares at 59cents...price$1180000..one hit...and a few more big sales...someone wants them....capper is having troubles in keeping price down....


----------



## noirua (29 December 2006)

*Re: SBM....St BARBARA MINES*



			
				chicken said:
			
		

> Has nothing to do with ramping...I shall come back to what you just said...and then I will point out I TOLD YOU ALL.....I said do your research..now have you I bet you have not even looked.....DO YOUR RESEARCH....and read what I posted..nothing to do about ramping..they are talking about 400000 oz per year production...this will be a much larger company...read their website....




I bought some shares in SBM this morning and I must say I haven't a clue which way the gold price is going for 2007, nor would I care to guess. The shares trade at a reasonable price, IMHO, though I'm not expecting much in the short term. 
Once EE and his fellow Directors are settled in Melbourne, they may let us know what all their expansion plans are for the future. Probably not any cheap buys in this sector and unlikely to be any Sons of Gwalia's going begging. 
SBM look solid enough and will probably do quite well even if the waters get a bit choppy.


----------



## chicken (29 December 2006)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



			
				kransky said:
			
		

> Hey Chicken, i cant find any info about a sullivans nickel prospect in their announcements... can you give me a link or something?



Read no 68 post....I posted that on this board....


----------



## chicken (29 December 2006)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

Reading on another forum.....Chinese are selling $1 Trillion US....no wonder the GOLD is rising....US are having problems now.....with the US Dollar....also the Chinese are not prepared to hold onto large US currency as the US has depreciated by 30% and the Chinese lost $300billion.....this is heavy....Gold and Euro prefered currency.....


----------



## Fab (29 December 2006)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

Close over 0.60 in good volume. This must be a good sign.


----------



## Kauri (29 December 2006)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



			
				chicken said:
			
		

> Reading on another forum.....Chinese are selling $1 Trillion US....no wonder the GOLD is rising....US are having problems now.....with the US Dollar....also the Chinese are not prepared to hold onto large US currency as the US has depreciated by 30% and the Chinese lost $300billion.....this is heavy....Gold and Euro prefered currency.....




Not quite so heavy when you actually read the article though..    




> However, China which presently holds more that $1 Trillion dollars in FX reserves, remains a critical contributor to dollar stability going forward. A newly elected Democratic Congress and more belligerent attitude from Fed Chairman Ben Bernanke, who in a recent speech in China suggested that the country’s currency policy resulted in an effective export subsidy, could spur a diplomatic as well as a financial conflict with one of the US’s largest trading partners.  Should China simply stop purchasing new US government and agency debt obligations, the safety margin between the TICS surpluses and the trade deficits could narrow dangerously and reignite worries about future US financing capability.  Therefore, the US China relationship may well be the single most important geo-political factor facing the US dollar next year. As long as Chinese and Persian Gulf countries continue to recycle their surplus dollars into US securities – a process some analysts have dubbed “Bretton Woods II” - the dynamic should generate global growth and relative stability in the currency market. However, if this process is somehow compromised for political reasons the greenback could face serious turbulence in the year ahead.


----------



## chicken (30 December 2006)

*Re: SBM....St BARBARA MINES*

The assets bought from Sons of Gwalia are turning out to be indeed worldclass assets with a potential which will propel SBM into a much larger producer....and it took great management...which SBM enjoys...to revitalise these assets...and as Mr Ed Eshuys said it took a while to bed it down...the company is enjoying spectacular growth due to all the company workers and managment pulling together...as I understand Mr Ed Eshuys has got a great team now....it takes time to do that...Mr Ted Treadgold wrote about it, and a lot of changes had to be implemented...It looks as if SBM indeed has achieved these ends....The company is in a hugh growth stage now...in 2007 inclusion in the ASX200...and by 2010 SBM are aiming to produce 1 million ozs of GOLD...not bad from 2 companies which came back from the abyss...see my first posts....After all its only 2 years since this has happened and I feel that their shift to Melbourne will create another plus for SBM...I think we will hear a lot more in 2007 of what SBM future in the commodity cycle will be..Nickel from the Sullivans will be their next big headlines...their landbank of 14000 sq Km will play an important part in propeling SBM into a much larger mining house...check the volume spikes.. I noticed 4 or 5 in the last 3 months...I think the 300% increase is achievable because of their track record in the last 2 years..after all 9cents to 60cents that is 500% increase last year alone...and one only has such an increase if the market believes in them..SBM has 20 shareholders holding 75.45% of all shares and they holding tight on to the stock as payday will be here soon...it takes longer in the mining industry but once the wheels are turning..like now with SBM...a lot of money will be made...and I like to be there to collect as well. SBM was lucky to get the Sons of Gwalia assets - this was once in a lifetime opportunity for them and that is why I am sitting tight on the shares I own...what a ride in this stock....


----------



## GreatPig (30 December 2006)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

Hey Chicken, you don't happen to work in SBM's PR department by any chance?  

GP


----------



## Dr Doom (1 January 2007)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

Go chicken!. SBM has been hinting at a major acquisition also, announcement soon I think. Also, Croesus tenders down to a handful of hopefuls. SBM has the potential to be the next OXR, and commensurate share price increase. Oh, and more share buybacks, meaning value per share rises!!??
I'm holding for the long term, absolute minimum of $1 per share short term. Could also be target of further industry consolidation.


----------



## Ken (1 January 2007)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

By 2010 it is forecasting 1 million ounces of gold.

What would this equate to in share price?

How much do oxr, lhg, newcrest mining do?

I noticed volumes were up 60 cents.

And all the analysts are bullish on gold...

SBM also got a mention in Smart Investor magazine for December.

What sort of dates are we looking at for it to run?


----------



## nizar (1 January 2007)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



			
				Ken said:
			
		

> And all the analysts are bullish on gold...




I wonder if this is a good thing....
"Analysts" dont tend to have the best track records...


----------



## Fab (1 January 2007)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



			
				nizar said:
			
		

> I wonder if this is a good thing....
> "Analysts" dont tend to have the best track records...




I tend to agree with on this comment having said that I just bought this one based on some Eureka report analyst recommendation.
SBM was recommended by 2 of their analyst to perform well for next year and so far I have to say Eureka report has been a very valuable report for me to read and use to make buying and selling decision. Hopefully they got it right with SBM.


----------



## chicken (1 January 2007)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



			
				Fab said:
			
		

> I tend to agree with on this comment having said that I just bought this one based on some Eureka report analyst recommendation.
> SBM was recommended by 2 of their analyst to perform well for next year and so far I have to say Eureka report has been a very valuable report for me to read and use to make buying and selling decision. Hopefully they got it right with SBM.



FAB...look at my earlier posts....I bought after Mr Tim Treadgolds recomendation and his comments...its  been a first class winner for me...hold now 300k shares and what will it be worth for the fundmangers who will be buying as SBM will go into the ASX 200..as per SBM news...as Gold rises so will SBM...but at present there is drilling in the Sullivans and if it is indeed a huge Nickel deposit as sugested by Mr Ed Eshuys then this goldie will indeed lay the golden egg for us shareholders.....


----------



## Fab (1 January 2007)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



			
				chicken said:
			
		

> FAB...look at my earlier posts....I bought after Mr Tim Treadgolds recomendation and his comments...its  been a first class winner for me...hold now 300k shares and what will it be worth for the fundmangers who will be buying as SBM will go into the ASX 200..as per Sbm news...as Gold rises so will SBM...but at present there is drilling in the Sullivans and if it is indeed a hugh Nickel deposit as sugested by Mr Ed Eshuys then this goldie will indeed lay the golden egg for us shareholders.....




Who is Mr Tim Treadgold?


----------



## chicken (2 January 2007)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



			
				Fab said:
			
		

> Who is Mr Tim Treadgold?



Mr Tim Treadgold  is a Perth based business journalist...has a degree in Geology to the Perth University....knows western Australia..who has written for BRW and Shares magazine since they were founded..he studied geology but switched to journalism in 1969 during the Poseidon Nickel boom....Mr Tim Treadgolds opinion and publishings are well researched and well respected by the investments comunity...he knows his subject well....


----------



## Fab (2 January 2007)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



			
				chicken said:
			
		

> Mr Tim Treadgold  is a Perth based business journalist...has a degree in Geology to the Perth University....knows western Australia..who has written for BRW and Shares magazine since they were founded..he studied geology but switched to journalism in 1969 during the Poseidon Nickel boom....Mr Tim Treadgolds opinion and publishings are well researched and well respected by the investments comunity...he knows his subject well....



Thanks for that Chicken


----------



## Ken (3 January 2007)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

i dont know why.

but today i bought 3500 shares in SBM,

I held AGM from 33 cents to 40 cents and am kicking myself...

I think SBM could have more to offer than them, and 10 million gold ounce resource just says buy to me... I bought today at 59.5 cents.  2Ks worth.

I may have missed the boat and boat at wrong time but  in 5 years time, whats a coupe of cents here or there if they do really kick some goals....

I had some faith in COE and had a nibble at them aswell at 46.5 cents.  I am so in debt on the margin loan...  T3 doing the job though...


----------



## hitmanlam (4 January 2007)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



			
				Ken said:
			
		

> I am so in debt on the margin loan...  T3 doing the job though...




That doesn't sound too good Kenny.  Just remember mate not to over expose yourself with too much risk.  Don't want a stock to collapse with money you don't have.


----------



## chicken (5 January 2007)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



			
				Ken said:
			
		

> i dont know why.
> 
> but today i bought 3500 shares in SBM,
> 
> ...



Ken,...You said SBM could more to offer.....read what is written and you will find SBM has indeed a lot to offer but IT ALL TAKES TIME TO MATURE...I own now 300k in shares as I can see a huge upside...the stock  is forming a great base on the graph...and the on volume is rising further which is a great sign..I also own AGM shares also a great company in the making..SBM will start soon  showing its colours...just think 20 shareholders are holding 75.45% of all the shares in SBM...and I surely know for a good reason the company is expanding rapidly....non of those 20 shareholders are selling any.....and I am holding as well as our payday will surely come....POG is rising


----------



## Dr Doom (5 January 2007)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

Director buying
-------------------------------------------------------

Name of entity St Barbara Limited
ABN 36 009 165 066
We (the entity) give ASX the following information under listing rule 3.19A.2 and as agent for the
director for the purposes of section 205G of the Corporations Act.
Name of Director *Mr Saul Jonathan Colin Wise*

Date of change 31 December 2006
No. of securities held prior to change 3,747,679
Class Fully paid ordinary shares
*Number acquired 51,724*
Number disposed Nil
Value/Consideration
Note: If consideration is non-cash, provide details and estimated
valuation
$30,000.00
No. of securities held after change 3,799,403
Nature of change
Example: on-market trade, off-market trade, exercise of options, issue of
securities under dividend reinvestment plan, participation in buy-back
On-market purchase pursuant to Non
Executive Director Share Plan.


----------



## noirua (5 January 2007)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



			
				Dr Doom said:
			
		

> Director buying
> -------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Name of entity St Barbara Limited
> ...




The price has slipped 3 cents on the news, hmmmm?


----------



## chicken (5 January 2007)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



			
				Dr Doom said:
			
		

> Director buying
> -------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Name of entity St Barbara Limited
> ...



Great sign..usually it means we get some news a week later and the SP going higher....SBM ITS graph looking good..on volume increasing


----------



## BraceFace (5 January 2007)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

So why the price drop now?

I don't get it....


----------



## Sean K (5 January 2007)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

Chicken, can you help me out please. (never thought I'd say that)

I'm trying to work out how much gold reserves SBM actually have.

They claim thay have an 'endowment' of 23.2m oz. 

From wikipedia: A financial endowment is a transfer of money or property donated to an institution, with the stipulation that it be invested, and the principal remain intact. This allows for the donation to have a much greater impact than if it were spent all at once.

So, what's endowment meant to SBM.

Now, if this is gold reserves been given to them after the break up of Sons of Gwalia, where are these 23m oz?

There main projects and gold reserves that I can see are:

Gwalia - 3.3m oz.
SX - (Marvel Loch) - 2m oz.
SX - (Nevoria & Tranvsaal) - 835k oz historical production. Now drilling. 
Gwalia Deeps - 885k oz, potential 1.9m oz indicated.
Tarmoola - 'potentially' 1.3 m oz. Exploration ongoing. 
Leonora - Exploration.

So, to me that adds up to a total of 7.485 m oz current best case, with Leonora to perhaps add in.

Now, that's quite a bit of gold, but what's the 23m oz thing?


----------



## chicken (5 January 2007)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



			
				kennas said:
			
		

> Chicken, can you help me out please. (never thought I'd say that)
> 
> I'm trying to work out how much gold reserves SBM actually have.
> 
> ...



DONT KNOW...email SBM...they will give you the answer.....to that question...I notice your no in Ozs of Gold..they have recently been upgraded...see www.stbarbara.com.au  a lot higher than what you posted must check again...was in their latest announcements...regards Chicken


----------



## Sean K (5 January 2007)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



			
				chicken said:
			
		

> I notice your no in Ozs of Gold..they have recently been upgraded...see www.stbarbara.com.au  a lot higher than what you posted must check again...was in their latest announcements...regards Chicken



No chicken, that is the latest. I think you need to look it up. 

The last report referencing gold reserves on 16/11 by the MD actually states 'just under 7m oz'.


----------



## chicken (5 January 2007)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

I noticed since October..someone is buying heavy in SBM...It is known that SBM will go into the ASX 200...it is know that SBM are shortlisted to takeover another goldcompany...its also known that the Sullivan is being drilled for Nickel...and its also know SBM are expanding...as far as today a  big buyer is playing the market...buying all he can at as lower price as he can...I think they call it a bear trap....I bought more today as SBM will show that the assets from SWG are indeed well worth ther wait...after all check the spikes out in the last 4 months...and you will find 5 Volume spikes in the SP..so who said something is up...I feel someone wants the stock..this is not a sell down but a bears trap...


----------



## Ken (5 January 2007)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

chicken.

people play the market with every stock.

i hope your right and someone is buying up big.
however i also feel that it could be people selling off there speculative stocks with the losses in the bigger mining stocks.   possible.

either way if its possible to check every trade for sbm today. it would indicate whether or not it was the same qty's being bought /sold, and could give a trend.

2.5 million shares traded on a day where a stock falls  close to 10% would look like  sell down.

but i hope your right, and its just these so cappers you talk about it.


----------



## noirua (6 January 2007)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

The mining sector has been weaker since the New Year started and SBM are suffering as much as the rest. EE's comments on vigorous plans for growth, combined with the move to Melbourne, have been followed up with sparse information. Until the mining sector resumes its upwards march, IMHO, or the company reveals its plans, confidence may ebb away.


----------



## Kauri (6 January 2007)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

POG may not be helping???


----------



## noirua (6 January 2007)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



			
				Kauri said:
			
		

> POG may not be helping???




That is indeed a nasty slide Kauri, and certain mining stocks MAY well be under pressure at the opening on the ASX.
Views on the Dollar are changing as the British Pound falls quite a bit in the last few days of the week. Hopefully the Aussie Dollar will slide as well - looking for A$1.35 to the greenback next week.


----------



## chicken (9 January 2007)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

What more can I say....SBM is starting to move in the right direction..I see 6 big spikes in the last 3 months all around 6 million shares....someone is buying


----------



## wayneL (9 January 2007)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



			
				chicken said:
			
		

> ....someone is buying




or selling


----------



## chicken (9 January 2007)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



			
				wayneL said:
			
		

> or selling



Fair enough..the SP is rising and yes for every seller you need a buyer....but the on volume is going higher have a look..ASX 200 time soon...and updates etc...Are producers and ED is doing a fine job.....not a wannabe like that Goldie today.....SBM has so far achieved ALL it said it would....now how many Goldies have done this in Australia....and made a profit as well


----------



## GreatPig (9 January 2007)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



			
				chicken said:
			
		

> SBM is starting to move in the right direction



Been loading up the truck again, Chicken? 

GP


----------



## OK2 (9 January 2007)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

I must compliment your enthusiasm Chicken. I am sure that SBM will come good eventually, but when I am not too sure!


----------



## chicken (9 January 2007)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



			
				OK2 said:
			
		

> I must compliment your enthusiasm Chicken. I am sure that SBM will come good eventually, but when I am not too sure!



Watch the GOLDPRICE...Kauri will tell you SBM at present follows the Goldprice....also watch when the go into the ASX200 in this 1/4....this is a real GOLD producer....so its not a wannabe....and as production rises so will this SP...it all takes time.....


----------



## chicken (10 January 2007)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

With Gold going up...SBM should show signs of life..also some of the BDG shareholders will be looking to buy as they want to be exposed to GOLD....as their company is now relegated to explorer..I feel sorry for the shareholders who bought into their company at a very high price...lucky I picked a company which will be included in the ASX200 next and have such great management skills.....Mr Tim Treadgold wrote a few articles about SBM and he knows what he was talking about....


----------



## Sean K (10 January 2007)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



			
				chicken said:
			
		

> With Gold going up...SBM should show signs of life..also some of the BDG shareholders will be looking to buy as they want to be exposed to GOLD....as their company is now relegated to explorer..I feel sorry for the shareholders who bought into their company at a very high price...lucky I picked a company which will be included in the ASX200 next and have such great management skills.....Mr Tim Treadgold wrote a few articles about SBM and he knows what he was talking about....



Chicken can you post a link to Mr T's articles or post them in here please. You keep mentioning him but no one seems to have read any of his stuff from what I can gather. If anyone else has please help us out by providing some information. Thanks! 

Chicken what makes you think SBM will be next in the ASX200? Interesting.


----------



## chicken (10 January 2007)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



			
				kennas said:
			
		

> Chicken can you post a link to Mr T's articles or post them in here please. You keep mentioning him but no one seems to have read any of his stuff from what I can gather. If anyone else has please help us out by providing some information. Thanks!
> 
> Chicken what makes you think SBM will be next in the ASX200? Interesting.



Firstly...Mr Ed Eshuys said that SBM will be included in the ASX200 as per November SBM presentation... as Far as Mr Tim Treadgold....published in MAY 2005 SHARES.....page 22..headline by Mr Tim Treadgold...a Perth based business journalist who has written for brw AND shares MAGAZINE SINCE THEY WERE FOUNDED..HE STUDIED GEOLOGY IN PERTH BUT SWITCHED TO JOURNALISM IN 1969 DURING THE POSEIDON NICKEL BOOM.....Its all there in black and white....go back to when this thread started....you will be surprised where SBM is heading...ITS ALL good news..Oh the headline that article featured....GWALIAS GOLD Grabbed...and here is the juicy bit...StBarbara has acquired a potentially company-changing range of assets,including 4 operating gold processing plants, a number of mines and a 10,000 square km land bank that covers some of the most PROSPECTIVE MINERALISED STRUCTUREES in Australia,if NOT THE WORLD.....and he finished off his article by saying, If Eshuys and his team can stitch together a coherent picture of continung gold production,rationalisation of surplus assets and exploration on the very impressive land bank,then StBarbara could be a sleeper waiting for a wake up call...looks like the wakeup call is here.....All there my friend....go to the libary and read it...


----------



## Deadcat (10 January 2007)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

www.stbarbara.com.au/upfile/061116 ChairmansAddress.pdf

"market capitilisation is approaching qualification for the S&P ASX Top 200
Index"

Chairmans AGM address on 16.11.06


----------



## rub92me (10 January 2007)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

So to put this in perspective:
Mr. Treadgold wrote an article in May 2005 (sp about 0.60) that this was a great success story. The sp has gone down from this in 18 months.
On 16/11/2006: "market capitilisation is approaching qualification for the S&P ASX Top 200 Index" when sp was above 0.60. The sp went down from that so it is no longer approaching qualification (although it may of course do again in the future).


----------



## Sean K (10 January 2007)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



			
				Deadcat said:
			
		

> www.stbarbara.com.au/upfile/061116 ChairmansAddress.pdf
> 
> "market capitilisation is approaching qualification for the S&P ASX Top 200
> Index"
> ...



Thanks for the link Deadcat. 

I've been trying to actually find how close they are to being entered to the ASX200, but I can't even find the current list of stocks. Even on the S&P website.


----------



## Dr Doom (11 January 2007)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



			
				kennas said:
			
		

> Thanks for the link Deadcat.
> 
> I've been trying to actually find how close they are to being entered to the ASX200, but I can't even find the current list of stocks. Even on the S&P website.




kennas try this

http://www2.standardandpoors.com/po...s_asx200/2,3,2,8,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0.html

then 'Constituent List'


----------



## noirua (11 January 2007)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



			
				Dr Doom said:
			
		

> kennas try this
> 
> http://www2.standardandpoors.com/po...s_asx200/2,3,2,8,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0.html
> 
> then 'Constituent List'




Unfortunately SBM have NO chance of entering the ASX 200 as market cap at 52.5 cents is around $430 million.

When PEM entered the ASX 200 on the 15th of November last, their market cap was $915 million at $4.30 a share. I'm not certain of the date that PEM's market cap was worked out on. 

The position of SBM is 253 on the index of largest companies. I accept some shares have fallen badly since the position was given.

FLX have an approx. market cap of $760 million at $4.00 per share and are currently in the ASX 300.


----------



## Sean K (11 January 2007)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



			
				noirua said:
			
		

> Unfortunately SBM have NO chance of entering the ASX 200 as market cap at 52.5 cents is around $430 million.



Thanks guys for checking this out. Looks like they will have to wait a while and be in position when S&P do a reweighting. They only do that a couple of times a year don't they? So, SBM needs their market cap to increase quite considerably and the timing to be right that they get picked up. Cheers.


----------



## Ken (11 January 2007)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

buy, sell or hold?


----------



## Sean K (11 January 2007)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



			
				Ken said:
			
		

> buy, sell or hold?



Can't give recommendations here Ken.


----------



## Kauri (11 January 2007)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



			
				Ken said:
			
		

> buy, sell or hold?




   Yes...


----------



## noirua (11 January 2007)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



			
				kennas said:
			
		

> Thanks guys for checking this out. Looks like they will have to wait a while and be in position when S&P do a reweighting. They only do that a couple of times a year don't they? So, SBM needs their market cap to increase quite considerably and the timing to be right that they get picked up. Cheers.




Hi, only other way is for SBM to merge with another similar company and sell off stakes in present enterprises and thereby increase the market cap. FLX did this twice in merger terms and sold off stakes in assets 6 times, market cap was $10 million in 2003 and now approaching $800 million.

SBM is an excellent company, but quiet Ed has said little of late.


----------



## Dr Doom (11 January 2007)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

From AGM presentation by Ed - 

"Finally, acquisitions and joint ventures are also an important component of our
future strategy to achieve our objectives. A number of corporates and assets
have been assessed."

Hint, hint.......


----------



## Dr Doom (12 January 2007)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

No more hints, ..........

St Barbara Acquires 10% Stake in Bendigo Mining
The Company has acquired 49.53M shares in
Bendigo Mining Limited on market at a weighted
average price of 34.8 cents per share. This has
achieved the Company’s objective of acquiring a 10%
interest.

Impeccable timing AGAIN!!!

That explains the share price weakness maybe...... people in the know, surely not insider trading?

Anyhow, should be positive long term for both companies.


----------



## chicken (12 January 2007)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



			
				Dr Doom said:
			
		

> From AGM presentation by Ed -
> 
> "Finally, acquisitions and joint ventures are also an important component of our
> future strategy to achieve our objectives. A number of corporates and assets
> ...



Funny you quoted that..LOLOL..as far as the ASX200...will come back to that...LOLOLOLOLO


----------



## Deadcat (12 January 2007)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

SBM has dropped in price significantly over the past 1 and a half.  Chicken you are the first to post when share price has gone up even if it is only half a cent. Why don't you explain to us logically the drop in sentiment for this share.  You were posting last year that the share price was going to reach $1 by xmas 06.


----------



## BraceFace (13 January 2007)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



			
				chicken said:
			
		

> Funny you quoted that..LOLOL..as far as the ASX200...will come back to that...LOLOLOLOLO




I guess I must be missing the joke.
Down nearly 10c in a week and clearly, not even close to acheiving the required market capitalisation to achieve ASX 200.
Not funny at all. Especially if you are a shareholder.


----------



## chicken (13 January 2007)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



			
				BraceFace said:
			
		

> I guess I must be missing the joke.
> Down nearly 10c in a week and clearly, not even close to acheiving the required market capitalisation to achieve ASX 200.
> Not funny at all. Especially if you are a shareholder.



Keep posting you might get it right one day...I am a shareholder..see what Kauri posted..and the 10c down is just brokers playing with people to trigger the stops..so the SP at present is CHEAP...and better days ahead...I hope you read the latest..as far as the ASX200...as I said I will come back to that and will post on that extensively...just let the latest news sink in a bit and you might come to the right conclusion...the pokergame has just begun...GOLD up so will SBM on monday..and the news is getting better by the day....


----------



## Deadcat (13 January 2007)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

I too am a shareholder of this stock and am up to date on all SBM announcements and direction.  I would like to know why this stock has dropped so significantly.  Chicken, you say it is because of brokers manipulating the stock.  If this is so, how many brokers do you personally know of that are doing this at the moment?  It would have to be a lot trading a hell of a lot of shares to drop 10c.  Do you think that some of the shareholders have actually lost a little patience with this company?  Do you think that some traders do not think it is performing so are pulling out?  On a SHORT TERM basis, this is seeming to be a bit of a dud so perhaps shareholders are selling and it is not all down to crafty brokers.


----------



## Flying Fish (13 January 2007)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



			
				Deadcat said:
			
		

> I too am a shareholder of this stock and am up to date on all SBM announcements and direction.  I would like to know why this stock has dropped so significantly.  Chicken, you say it is because of brokers manipulating the stock.  If this is so, how many brokers do you personally know of that are doing this at the moment?  It would have to be a lot trading a hell of a lot of shares to drop 10c.  Do you think that some of the shareholders have actually lost a little patience with this company?  Do you think that some traders do not think it is performing so are pulling out?  On a SHORT TERM basis, this is seeming to be a bit of a dud so perhaps shareholders are selling and it is not all down to crafty brokers.




Chicken, aka dwecke200, posted over at hc that SBM would never consider BDG yet the same day they appear with 10%. This stock is very sus. They have a buy back in place yet at .60 cents had a placement? Why? Their hedging is bizarre to say the least. 
I'de be very carefull because inclusion into asx200 doesn't really mean anything. Take a look at CUE it was included in the asx200 for a while but look where it is now.
As for the so called nickle side of things, chicken has been harping on about this for months.
Just my opinion though.


----------



## chicken (13 January 2007)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



			
				Flying Fish said:
			
		

> Chicken, aka dwecke200, posted over at hc that SBM would never consider BDG yet the same day they appear with 10%. This stock is very sus. They have a buy back in place yet at .60 cents had a placement? Why? Their hedging is bizarre to say the least.
> I'de be very carefull because inclusion into asx200 doesn't really mean anything. Take a look at CUE it was included in the asx200 for a while but look where it is now.
> As for the so called nickle side of things, chicken has been harping on about this for months.
> Just my opinion though.



LOLOLOLOLOLO..I love these downrampers....next week will prove what I say..GOLD up SBM up...thats the song being played here.....LOLOLOLO


----------



## Sean K (13 January 2007)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



			
				chicken said:
			
		

> LOLOLOLOLOLO..I love these downrampers....next week will prove what I say..GOLD up SBM up...thats the song being played here.....LOLOLOLO



Chicken, this is probably no more downramping than your constant ramping of this stock, with minimal additional information to back your claims.  

SBM might go up with POG early next week, and it will be tied to POG to some degree and moreso to their ability to get all these projects flowing. Plus, the BDG move, while IMO is short-mid term positive, may still end in tears.  

By the way, have you found out what that 23m oz au endowment meant yet? This is your baby, surely you've investigated it?? 

Like many goldies, has come off last April's crazy highs and tracking sideways but looks slightly vulnerable. Only just made a higher high on it's last rise, but with the weekly MACD turned down it's a bearish position. 

Personally, I'm interested in any gold company with more that 2 m oz in a friendly location, with low cash costs and minimal hedging. Being a gold bull, I'm obviously biaised to some degree here and I may end up losing my grandma's house on my optimism of the long term gold trend. Or, I will be on my yacht cruising through the Caribbean next year. (ASF members can join me any time   ) Only time will tell.


----------



## BraceFace (13 January 2007)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



			
				chicken said:
			
		

> LOLOLOLOLOLO..I love these downrampers....next week will prove what I say..GOLD up SBM up...thats the song being played here.....LOLOLOLO




Just because somebody dares take a differing opinion to you doesn't make them a downramper, and it also doesn't give you the right to be derogatory towards them. That's just bad manners.

I actually hold SBM and have bought and sold in the past. I (and by the sound of it), a few others who follow this thread are merely trying rationalize why we continue to hold this company in our portfolio's.

Chicken, you offer us nothing but hype and hot air. I want to believe your ramps (and lets be honest - that's what they are), but you offer nothing with substance. You repeat your claims over and over and yet you offer no justification for your claims.

You obviously love SBM and have a great deal of faith in Ed. Some of us are a little more sceptical and require more concrete evidence than your ramps to convince us. As holder of SBM, I hope you are right and can turn around in the future and say "I told you so", but in the mean time wait until SBM have the runs on the board before you s**tbag the rest of us who also "do our own research".

I await a condescending response.......


----------



## Joe Blow (13 January 2007)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



			
				chicken said:
			
		

> LOLOLOLOLOLO..I love these downrampers....next week will prove what I say..GOLD up SBM up...thats the song being played here.....LOLOLOLO




Chicken, having a differing view to yours does not make one a downramper. In fact, differing views are what make forums like this interesting places. It's always good to get another perspective and to consider other points of view.

I want to see less ramping and the repetition of the same information over and over again from you. You are also expected to show respect to others - even if they disagree with you. Remember, what is okay at other forums is not necessarily okay here.

Be very careful my feathered friend or say hello to your new avatar.


----------



## chicken (13 January 2007)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



			
				BraceFace said:
			
		

> Just because somebody dares take a differing opinion to you doesn't make them a downramper, and it also doesn't give you the right to be derogatory towards them. That's just bad manners.
> 
> I actually hold SBM and have bought and sold in the past. I (and by the sound of it), a few others who follow this thread are merely trying rationalize why we continue to hold this company in our portfolio's.
> 
> ...



I have no doubt of you doing your research..why do I hold SBM...not because I love them, but because so far SBM has delivered what they promised..and by looks of things, will do so, further see ED report...as I said before..the game has only just begun...and SBM have the management to take the company to the next level...as promised by ED Eshuys...so I hold a swag and looking at the graph...someone has been capping and accumulating them for whatever reason....look at volume, the last 4 months..there are 6 large volume spikes and the on Volume increased...that is why, I say its going to pop soon, as the sidwaytrading is very frustrating, as Gold rises SBM will rise, seems to follow the Gold price at present...I hold SBM because I feel its got the right mix of management and a very good CEO...after all he wants to see his Shareholding in the company do well..and so the other shareholders..as far as the BDG stake enough has been said and all I can say its a good start for 2007...as the POG rises so will SBM....


----------



## Flying Fish (13 January 2007)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



			
				chicken said:
			
		

> I have no doubt of you doing your research..why do I hold SBM...not because I love them, but because so far SBM has delivered what they promised..and by looks of things, will do so, further see ED report...as I said before..the game has only just begun...and SBM have the management to take the company to the next level...as promised by ED Eshuys...so I hold a swag and looking at the graph...someone has been capping and accumulating them for whatever reason....look at volume, the last 4 months..there are 6 large volume spikes and the on Volume increased...that is why, I say its going to pop soon, as the sidwaytrading is very frustrating, as Gold rises SBM will rise, seems to follow the Gold price at present...I hold SBM because I feel its got the right mix of management and a very good CEO...after all he wants to see his Shareholding in the company do well..and so the other shareholders..as far as the BDG stake enough has been said and all I can say its a good start for 2007...as the POG rises so will SBM....




Um capping? what happens when you have a placement at 60 cents chicken? The price will go up instantly right? perhaps you know more than the rest and i actually hold sbm from .10 cents, but for the uninformed please tell us why the price has been bound in this range?


----------



## chicken (13 January 2007)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



			
				Flying Fish said:
			
		

> Um capping? what happens when you have a placement at 60 cents chicken? The price will go up instantly right? perhaps you know more than the rest and i actually hold sbm from .10 cents, but for the uninformed please tell us why the price has been bound in this range?



Why the price has been bound in that range..with the on volume increasing..an accumulator has been capping the price..as soon as the SP goes up a seller the accumulator has been dropping the price..selling into the market and then buying from the sellers who have no idea....but you must know that yourself..why ask me for the obvious....this happens to a lot of shares...and triggers stoplosses..I understand brokers know or can see them..that is why....


----------



## Flying Fish (13 January 2007)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



			
				chicken said:
			
		

> Why the price has been bound in that range..with the on volume increasing..an accumulator has been capping the price..as soon as the SP goes up a seller the accumulator has been dropping the price..selling into the market and then buying from the sellers who have no idea....but you must know that yourself..why ask me for the obvious....this happens to a lot of shares...and triggers stoplosses..I understand brokers know or can see them..that is why....




Fairly cryptic response, but i guess someone can work it out. Anyway have a nice day chicken, and i am deeply sorry if I offended you.


----------



## chicken (13 January 2007)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



			
				Flying Fish said:
			
		

> Fairly cryptic response, but i guess someone can work it out. Anyway have a nice day chicken, and i am deeply sorry if I offended you.



I was not offended but just thought its so obvious...because the on Volume has gone higher....I know we are all frusturated by this sideway movement but it has to give sooner or later...IMHO


----------



## Sean K (13 January 2007)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



			
				chicken said:
			
		

> I was not offended but just thought its so obvious...because the on Volume has gone higher....I know we are all frusturated by this sideway movement but it has to give sooner or later...IMHO



Yes Chicken, but not necessarily up! 

You should NOT be offended by anyone's questioning of your stock picks. Just respond objectively and reasonably and we'll all get on. 

While BS baffles brains, the majority of the punters will not be sucked in by BS, so lets educate, assist, and provide, so that ASF florishes! 

Good luck to all SBM holders! But buy it because you have waded through the noise! Or, otherwise.


----------



## chicken (14 January 2007)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

I read and hear that a lot of shareholders are switching from BDG to buy SBM shares...not a bad thought in the longrun..we will see some action on monday....also its rumoured that Barracks Gold looking at BDG...getting interesting next week...I wish that capper would have bought enough of SBM shares so we can get some difference of SBM SP...here is hoping something will give....


----------



## Kauri (14 January 2007)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

Chook
           SBM chart(black candles) overlayed Spot gold chart(green candles).
    Still keeping pretty much in sync.


----------



## Fab (14 January 2007)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

2 of Eureka reports specialists recommended SBM as one of their shares to buy for this year. I bought a few weeks ago but unfortunately I bought at 0.60c, I still like this one so for the mid to long term.


----------



## Kauri (16 January 2007)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

*St Barbara says Bendigo should be holier*


Andrew Trounson 
January 16, 2007
*ST Barbara chief executive Ed Eshuys says struggling gold miner and possible takeover target Bendigo Mining needs aggressive, closer hole drilling if it is to prove up reserves for resurrecting its Bendigo project.*

Last week St Barbara snared a 10 per cent stake in Bendigo Mining, taking advantage of a share price collapse because of the shock decision to suspend mining at Bendigo and go back to the exploration drawing board. *The move positions Mr Eshuys to press for a merger while acting also as a blocking stake to any other would-be acquirer. *

*Mr Eshuys said yesterday he had been casting his eyes over the Bendigo project for two years* but had never agreed with the company's previous development strategy, which was now in tatters after initially targeted ore yielded disappointing grades and tonnages. 

Mr Eshuys said new boss Rod Hanson remained on the wrong track with planned drilling of the highly variable ore too widely spaced at 200m a hole. 

"That won't give you the detail that is required," Mr Eshuys said, suggesting a more aggressive spacing of 50m would be needed. 

But Mr Hanson rejected criticism of the new exploration drive. He said it was a well-tested strategy to start with wide space drilling and then zero in on positive results with closer drill holes drilled 120m and then 40m apart. 

"We need to start wider spaced and then home in on where the best results are," he said. 

Mr Eshuys conceded he was not in a position to direct the strategy at Bendigo, but he would seek discussions with the company "at the appropriate time". 

Mr Eshuys would not comment on whether St Barbara was planning a takeover bid but said its stake had given it options. 

"Basically we have the option of sitting where we are, or making a bid, or selling," he said. 

But while Mr Eshuys does not agree with Bendigo's exploration plan, he is in line with Bendigo in being upbeat. "There is potential for a long-life, low-cost, operation to be developed there." He said the fields had produced 22 million ounces historically, 17 million of which was from hard rock, and that mining was stopped by rising water levels, not by the ore running out. 

Bendigo shares fell back 2.5c to 48c. St Barbara shares rose 3c to 54c.


----------



## Ken (19 January 2007)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

For the chartists out there, technically speaking is SBM in a bad way, or has it found its support level?

The graph has appears to be tilting south.  If it breaks below 50 cents are we looking at low 40's?


----------



## chicken (20 January 2007)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



			
				Ken said:
			
		

> For the chartists out there, technically speaking is SBM in a bad way, or has it found its support level?
> 
> The graph has appears to be tilting south.  If it breaks below 50 cents are we looking at low 40's?



KEN....there is a heavy CAPPER in this stock...why I do not know....look at the tradings of this stock since October....you also notice the on Volume is increasing...something is up....the Capper has DEEP pockets and will not let this stock run...check it out......just keeps it between 52c to 60cents.....its been going sideways but someone buying heavy....ON VOLUME IS UP...that gives the clue..check it


----------



## constable (20 January 2007)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



			
				chicken said:
			
		

> KEN....there is a heavy CAPPER in this stock...why I do not know..I understand Barrick Gold are looking at BDG and SBM....look at the tradings of this stock since October....you also notice the on Volume is increasing...something is up....the Capper has DEEP pockets and will not let this stock run...check it out......just keeps it between 52c to 60cents.....its been going sideways but someone buying heavy....ON VOLUME IS UP...that gives the clue..check it



chicken im intrigued, how can you possibly tell the difference between a "capper" and someone who was unloading a large position and happy to do so between a certain range?
The same was said about inl (about 3 weeks ago) being capped but lookiing back now it would seem sellers were taking advantage of the higher sp and unloading.


----------



## chicken (20 January 2007)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



			
				constable said:
			
		

> chicken im intrigued, how can you possibly tell the difference between a "capper" and someone who was unloading a large position and happy to do so between a certain range?
> The same was said about inl (about 3 weeks ago) being capped but lookiing back now it would seem sellers were taking advantage of the higher sp and unloading.



Easy how I can tell....if one of our major share holder sold down notification would be posted...and its happening since OCTOBER...also watch the trading of the stock ON VOLUME going higher..which is a good sign that someone is buying large chunks of stock...maybe even JP MORGAN buying more but for whom..that is the question...but in February we shoulkd have some answers....Also if one person sold a large position...then after the ON Volume would have droped..its NOT dropping....that why I say that..accumilation taking place..thats what I see...because the ON VOLUME tells me that....does that make sence to you....seems to me


----------



## constable (20 January 2007)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



			
				chicken said:
			
		

> Easy how I can tell....if one of our major share holder sold down notification would be posted...and its happening since OCTOBER...also watch the trading of the stock ON VOLUME going higher..which is a good sign that someone is buying large chunks of stock...maybe even JP MORGAN buying more but for whom..that is the question...but in February we shoulkd have some answers....Also if one person sold a large position...then after the ON Volume would have droped..its NOT dropping....that why I say that..accumilation taking place..thats what I see...because the ON VOLUME tells me that....does that make sence to you....seems to me



This is what I dont understand... is that to cap a stock with volume coming in to it you would need a LOT of shares to keep belting it down, only a major shareholder could do that. Therefore there should be a change in substantial holding if it were a capper selling to push the price down, yes? no? only a major shareholder could cap a stock? 
Or do you think it is a collusion of smaller shareholders?
It just doesn't seem obvious. It would make more sense to say that many shareholders are prepared to take advantage of the current selling price.


----------



## Dr Doom (20 January 2007)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

I'm sorry chicken, I don't follow you either. Have a look at the chart and there is a high correlation with the gold price, & volume nothing extraordinary.   .


----------



## Sean K (20 January 2007)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

I've got a feeling the 'capper' theory is a way of explaining why the stock has stalled?


----------



## GreatPig (20 January 2007)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

Sounds more like a crapper than a capper to me... 

GP


----------



## chicken (20 January 2007)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



			
				kennas said:
			
		

> I've got a feeling the 'capper' theory is a way of explaining why the stock has stalled?



Kennas...check the ON VOLUME...am I the only one who sees this....THE ON VOLUME IS RISING>>>>......meaning the volume of buys and sell is increasing...but with the POG increasing...see India starting within 1 months trading in Gold...forecaster on bulliondesk.com.....saying GOLD will rise ....the US will no longer be controlling the Gold as before...read it...it is getting intresting...by the way it was Kauri who saw that the POG and the Sp of SBM is following closely...as the results of the production start at Gwalia will be anounced in Feb....and the results of the Sullivan re Nickel...should all be out in Feb....


----------



## noirua (21 January 2007)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

The largest trade on Friday was 100,000 shares at 53 cents with 881,530 shares going through. Trading was about average for SBM and tailed off a bit from the 1.2 million earlier in the week.

The 6 monthly chart, excellent at ASX, shows a definite downtrend, as does the 20 day moving average. Infact, there is a bearish triangle forming.

SBM does tend to move with the Gold Price, as shown by an earlier poster, and has shown no sign of breaking out on its own for quite a while now.


----------



## chicken (22 January 2007)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

Read their quarterly report...also read..re Sullivans....re Nickel...more work being done...strike length...18kms....and Ed said its indeed pentherite Nickel deposit which needs more drilling....but 18kms strike lenth...could be another Cosmos here...read what the company said.....


----------



## sam76 (22 January 2007)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

St. Barbara Raises Output Forecast on Higher Grades (Update1) 

By Tan Hwee Ann

Jan. 22 (Bloomberg) -- St. Barbara Ltd., an Australian gold mining company, raised its Southern Cross gold production forecast by 4 percent after it mined higher-than-expected grades of ore in the second quarter. 

The company now expects to product 172,000 ounces of gold for the year, from 165,000 ounces, Perth-based St. Barbara said today in a statement to the Australian Stock Exchange. 

The company said it shipped 53,838 ounces of gold at an average price of A$785 an ounce ($604 an ounce) during the three months ended Dec. 31. It said it mined higher that forecast grades of ore at its Hercules and Marvel Loch Underground operations. 

St. Barbara shares rose 1 cent, or 1.9 percent, to 54 Australian cents at 10:09 a.m. Sydney time.


----------



## Agentm (23 January 2007)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

My feeling about this stock is that is that something is about to happen.

I am not saying that people should invest in the stock, nor do i own shares in it, but purely from a speculative point of view i have been following it for some time.. My view is that something major is about to occur in the history of the company, its taken a new course and direction and the management is on to something.. if your a shareholder i think you may be up for some interesting times...

All in MHO and DYOR


----------



## goldilocks (24 January 2007)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

Gold has gone up US$10 overnight.  LHG up >4%.  Why has SBM fallen 0.5c to 52c?   Is this a lagging gold stock?


----------



## OK2 (24 January 2007)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

No longer following the POG maybe. Finally a breakaway, a good action at the wrong time? With a name like St Barbara it almost sells itself, a bit of guided fortune and the Saintly content can bring some devine influence on the SP.


----------



## Deadcat (24 January 2007)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

Chicken where are you????????   Is your friend Mr Capper still holding down price?  Please tell him to get his hand of it so we can make some money!


----------



## Dr Doom (24 January 2007)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

Warwick Capper??? Someone tell him he has to BUY to make money


----------



## Sean K (24 January 2007)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



			
				Dr Doom said:
			
		

> Warwick Capper??? Someone tell him he has to BUY to make money





			
				Deadcat said:
			
		

> Chicken where are you????????   Is your friend Mr Capper still holding down price?  Please tell him to get his hand of it so we can make some money!



Chicken only squawks when the sp in going up.   

But I think it might eventually. They're establishing a nice resource and as a long term gold bull, I think they might make some money one day.


----------



## Dr Doom (24 January 2007)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

kennas, I thought they were rolling in it, something like $60m cash in the bank. Yes, always something going on at SBM HQ. Haven't heard the last of them yet.
The shares on issue is the problem, they may have to increase the buy-back somewhat. But then, they are still hinting on further acquisitions, so they would need the spare cash. Probably their last chance to pick up a junior at these depressed prices.


----------



## Deadcat (24 January 2007)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

I still like this company and think it has a great future.  Not happy with current share price.  Don't know enough about BDG to say that has anything to do with shareholders evacuating.  Better go and research.


----------



## Ken (24 January 2007)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

deadcat if you think the share price is no good.

then buy some more.....


----------



## Deadcat (24 January 2007)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

Thanks Ken, but my dollars that are not invested in this company are presently actually earning me dollars elsewhere.  I like to pick chickens bones due to his continual sales pitch, unsubstantiated share price predictions and his friend Mr Capper.


----------



## danc (29 January 2007)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

Being held back for a rights issue maybe????


----------



## Ken (29 January 2007)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

I think the stock is being dumped at the moment. Some big sells in the last 10 trades. 

Not liking the looks of it for the next few months.

Looks like more downside than upside in the short term...

Falling below 50 cents seems significant and I can see it dropping to 45 cents.

Volumes are very low.

Over the last 12 months very disappointing stock. 

Started 2006 at 50 cents....


----------



## Deadcat (29 January 2007)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

I'm out, hit my stop.  Happy to walk away for the moment.  Wonder how long it will stay in the 40s.


----------



## noirua (30 January 2007)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

Latest report on St Barbara:  http://www.smh.com.au/news/business...ig-gwalia-deeps/2007/01/22/1169330827283.html

Seems to cover the reasons for the shares of SBM being on the slide.


----------



## HRL (30 January 2007)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

Good article.  That helps to explain the slide.  Why would anyone buy a 'troubled' company from it's own industry then not push to at least sit on the board?  Don't seem to be rushing to meet the management team either.  Weird.  I would have thought you would want to put your own knowledge and expertise to work (and quickly) to get the company going again... unless they bought in for some other reason.  And throwing up a huge production target only to massively underdeliver is an interesting tactic!  What are these guys doing?


----------



## Agentm (30 January 2007)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

perhaps the directors have something they are real keen on, its obvious they are keen on the gwalia mine. things are happening there ahead of schedule which usually points to good things..


----------



## fleathedog (30 January 2007)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

I'm a holder from 13 cents and am very happy to continue. Sold a small packet at above 70 cents so this owes me nothing   

Did a revisit a week or so ago and think that there is still plenty of upside. The Southern Cross are producing some very handy cashflows, they have $59m in the bank and a $13m odd shareholding in Bendigo. 

If they can prove up some of the Southern Cross resources and get Gwalia deeps happening SBM will get over $1 IMO. Another gold rally could add quite a bit more than that. 

Gwalia feasability is due for consideration by the board in Feb, so notwithstanding POG moves or news on the Southern 
Cross mine (good or otherwise!) I can't see the share price doing anything for at least a few weeks.


----------



## rub92me (30 January 2007)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



			
				HRL said:
			
		

> Good article.  That helps to explain the slide.  Why would anyone buy a 'troubled' company from it's own industry then not push to at least sit on the board?  Don't seem to be rushing to meet the management team either.  Weird.  I would have thought you would want to put your own knowledge and expertise to work (and quickly) to get the company going again... unless they bought in for some other reason.  And throwing up a huge production target only to massively underdeliver is an interesting tactic!  What are these guys doing?



Well, I don't think the article helps to explain anything. This was reported a week ago. The company actually overdelivered on their target. The 1 million ounces target is for 2010. Ambitious? Sure. But they haven't underdelivered yet...


----------



## HRL (30 January 2007)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

172k to 1m in three years is a decent hike.  If they can get Gwalia going by Q1 '08 as planned and additional resources through aquisitions it's possible.  Plenty of positive exploration and some new licenses there also.  Was a bit quick with my comments on Bendigo.  Didn't realise they only did the deal two weeks ago. Perhaps production capacity was a consideration for SBM.  Looks like BDG have more ability to process than they have resources to put through their plant... a 600k tonne pa. fully operational plant.  Could be a good fit if SBM find they have loads of resource and BDG have excess production capacity.


----------



## HRL (30 January 2007)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

Quick comparison with Lihir. LHG produced 650k oz this past year and estimate 800-830k oz for next year.  If SBM can get to 1m oz by 2010 they deserve a pat on the back.  I hope they can and am starting to like these guys but want to know more and I can't find anything about their production facilities.  LHG's mills had a throughput of 4.3m tonnes to produce their 650k oz.  How are SBM equiped... anyone know?  I might have misssed something but their website and reports talk mostly of what they are outputing and what they can produce but not much about how they will do it.


----------



## Sean K (31 January 2007)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



			
				rub92me said:
			
		

> Well, I don't think the article helps to explain anything. This was reported a week ago. The company actually overdelivered on their target. The 1 million ounces target is for 2010. Ambitious? Sure. But they haven't underdelivered yet...



I would call it a little ambitious since they only have about 7m oz in reserves atm. They ´ll have to buy into some serious deposits to ramp up to this level. Even if they take BDG we don ´t know what ´s really there. So, acquisition of current miners or those ramping up to production is probably the only way IMO.


----------



## chicken (31 January 2007)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



			
				kennas said:
			
		

> I would call it a little ambitious since they only have about 7m oz in reserves atm. They ´ll have to buy into some serious deposits to ramp up to this level. Even if they take BDG we don ´t know what ´s really there. So, acquisition of current miners or those ramping up to production is probably the only way IMO.



Kennas...tell me, has not ED delivered as promised and what I ,or, you call is immarterial...SBM has one of the best ground in Australia for GOLD and looks like the Sullivan which has a 18km strike length for NICKEL...SBM maybe ambitious but so far the company has delivered...if you wish to show us how you came upon your opinion please post..as its only an opinion nothing else...see their lates report..where the Sullivan was mentioned...as SBM will also gear up for Nickel mining..its all there to read..and not an opinion


----------



## Agentm (31 January 2007)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

i suspect you are about to find out what ed is up to today!!


----------



## Dr Doom (31 January 2007)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

Do you have a special crystal ball Agentm?   An aquisition maybe, as the sp is tanking as we speak.


----------



## redandgreen (31 January 2007)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

What are the implications of today's court ruling against sons of Gwalia for SBM?
Could this be one of the reasons for SP decline??  Watch out the same thing might happen with BDG.


----------



## HRL (31 January 2007)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

Hmmm, this is a big call to allow shareholders the same status as creditors against a failed company and way bigger than just Sons of Gwalia.

Anyway, didn't SBM only purchase the assets from the gold division rather than the entire company?  If so then the $38m SBM paid to Sons of Gwalia should have been used to pay debts to creditors and therefore this ruling shouldn't have any impact on SBM at all.  If SBM did actually buy the whole company then thats another story...


----------



## chicken (31 January 2007)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



			
				HRL said:
			
		

> Hmmm, this is a big call to allow shareholders the same status as creditors against a failed company and way bigger than just Sons of Gwalia.
> 
> Anyway, didn't SBM only purchase the assets from the gold division rather than the entire company?  If so then the $38m SBM paid to Sons of Gwalia should have been used to pay debts to creditors and therefore this ruling shouldn't have any impact on SBM at all.  If SBM did actually buy the whole company then thats another story...



SBM...purchased the GOLD assets NOT THE company....court ruling DOES NOT affect SBM......


----------



## Sodapop (31 January 2007)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

THANKS for CLEARING that UP! Chook...


----------



## chicken (1 February 2007)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

What I quoted what ED said was in THE BENDINGO ADVERTISER 30th January 2007  and the headline said.....SHOW US THE GOLD   this stock is getting ready for another run as long as GOLD is heading in the right direction...


----------



## wayneL (1 February 2007)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

Gold looks good so long as the fed refuses to address inflation (real inflation, not the fraudulent rubbish figures they expect us to believe)

In USD at least.


----------



## sunboy (1 February 2007)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

Noone knows why this stock stays so cheap. There are many gold explorer which gain no profit and have stock prices of 2 $. Peope are so stupid, if they can ´t wait for the assured hype of barbara. Compare the profits, gold resources  and stock prices with other companies and you will see what will be sure:
This will be the year of barbara.


----------



## Kauri (1 February 2007)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

As much as it pains me, I'm with the chook, I think SBM may be ripe for a turn around...   :hide:


----------



## HRL (1 February 2007)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

I'm on the train now too.  Good reserves, no debt, plenty of cash in the bank + investments, promising projects, aggressive business plan and the switched on, ass kicking Mr Ed in the big chair.  SBM looks good to me and I also can't see why they are at 50c.  Still have a question mark over their processing ability though.  LHG are further down the road with huge reserves, higher production, deeper pockets and the same ambition to get production past 1m oz pa... only they are about to stump up $500m for a mill to realise that ambition.  What are SBM doing?


----------



## Agentm (1 February 2007)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

HRL your on the money..

exceptional management and a clear idea of progression.

sometimes people are not able to see the trees because of the woods..

SBM clearly gave a warning shot accross the bows of bendigo yesterday, time to see what the players are up to i think..

i have not invested in this venture but if i had to invest in a gold stock this ones an opportunity and a half alright!!


----------



## noirua (1 February 2007)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

We have to just accept that SBM have been reversed into the sidings. Recent news has not raised confidence and the stock may not get back to 60 cents for quite a while.


----------



## chicken (1 February 2007)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



			
				HRL said:
			
		

> I'm on the train now too.  Good reserves, no debt, plenty of cash in the bank + investments, promising projects, aggressive business plan and the switched on, ass kicking Mr Ed in the big chair.  SBM looks good to me and I also can't see why they are at 50c.  Still have a question mark over their processing ability though.  LHG are further down the road with huge reserves, higher production, deeper pockets and the same ambition to get production past 1m oz pa... only they are about to stump up $500m for a mill to realise that ambition.  What are SBM doing?



When SBM bought the SWG GOLD assets....they also got 4 Gold smeltering places in WA....Mr Tim Treadgold said...that if Ed gets it together and starts producing GOLD..which he is that SBM will be a sleeper with a wakeup call...but as Kauri just posted..it looks as if we have turned the corner..also nearly 80% of ALL share are now owned by 20 shareholders....of course the small holder is selling to the large holder...and as ED got 10million shares and options himself...he is looking to get results..and he is getting them...be sure to watch him as he does not suffer FOOLS....I am sure of that..the operation is getting larger by the months....and I think BDG is NOT a lost cause....as ED will sort it out...he is singing a song called..I DO IT MY WAY....


----------



## Warren Buffet II (1 February 2007)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



			
				fleathedog said:
			
		

> Did a revisit a week or so ago and think that there is still plenty of upside. The Southern Cross are producing some very handy cashflows, they have $59m in the bank and a $13m odd shareholding in Bendigo.




Yes, they could have $59m in the bank but that money is not from revenue or profit, that money is from the issue of shares last year (They issued 99,000,000 @ 0.60 = $59m). So money in the bank for a mining company is nothing as none lend them money because they are too risky and they need to keep all that cash for operations.

WBII


----------



## chicken (1 February 2007)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



			
				Warren Buffet II said:
			
		

> Yes, they could have $59m in the bank but that money is not from revenue or profit, that money is from the issue of shares last year (They issued 99,000,000 @ 0.60 = $59m). So money in the bank for a mining company is nothing as none lend them money because they are too risky and they need to keep all that cash for operations.
> 
> WBII



In fact their books show that SBM had...$79336000 in their bank and the BDG purchase was $17million...so yes they have NO debt and operating to a budget which seems to work..and looking in going forward from here their last years earning was only 1 cent per share but for the company is going from strength to strength as when the full Nickel results from the Sullivans is known we might see some real action taking place..the talk is that the Sullivans has a 18km strike length..read it its in their last report....


----------



## noirua (1 February 2007)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



			
				chicken said:
			
		

> In fact their books show that SBM had...$79336000 in their bank and the BDG purchase was $17million...so yes they have NO debt and operating to a budget which seems to work..and looking in going forward from here their last years earning was only 1 cent per share but for the company is going from strength to strength as when the full Nickel results from the Sullivans is known we might see some real action taking place..the talk is that the Sullivans has a 18km strike length..read it its in their last report....




Felix trade at 50.5 cents against a 12 month high of 74 cents. They may be a good buy at this price, if so, it may be best to remember that SBM is a speculative stock and therefore high risk.


----------



## chicken (1 February 2007)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



			
				noirua said:
			
		

> Felix trade at 50.5 cents against a 12 month high of 74 cents. They may be a good buy at this price, if so, it may be best to remember that SBM is a speculative stock and therefore high risk.



Mate do some research as you give no facts but just opinions..and I have no time for BS...this is a SBM thread if you wish tio post about other stocks do so on the appropriate board...all miners have risk..that is if you understand it....DO SOME RESEARCH first as so far you have not demonstrated that you know what its all about


----------



## noirua (1 February 2007)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



			
				chicken said:
			
		

> Mate do some research as you give no facts but just opinions..and I have no time for BS...this is a SBM thread if you wish tio post about other stocks do so on the appropriate board...all miners have risk..that is if you understand it....DO SOME RESEARCH first as so far you have not demonstrated that you know what its all about




Hi chicken, I have been following St Barbara (Endeavor Resources) since the late 1970's and infact have held stock as far back as that. 
Your posts are difficult to follow due to brief comments followed by "..." and I fully understand this, if, you have difficulty with the English Language. 
Many may understand my post, as you have been extremely bullish about SBM and no doubt will be able to explain the stocks fall from 74 cents to 50.5 cents.   Good Luck.


----------



## Dr Doom (1 February 2007)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

Ay, 'tis the capper again captain


----------



## porkpie324 (1 February 2007)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

Oh no seagoon not the dreaded 'capper'porky


----------



## chicken (1 February 2007)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



			
				porkpie324 said:
			
		

> Oh no seagoon not the dreaded 'capper'porky



Mate, a stock stops sometimes..right...but what I can see is  that a big buyer wants in.....I posted before that now nearly 80% of all shares are owned by 20 shareholders...now they spent Millions of $$ and you fellows sugest you know what you are doing...that is a laugh..and those 20 shareholders who spent millions you think they dont know...that is a laugh...they know what is going on more than any of us...small holders....JP Morgan are on the books as well...they know this will be good stock....otherwise they would not have bought...and when everything comes together which it slowly does...than liike ZFX or AGM or even SBM will say I told you so


----------



## chicken (1 February 2007)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



			
				noirua said:
			
		

> Hi chicken, I have been following St Barbara (Endeavor Resources) since the late 1970's and infact have held stock as far back as that.
> Your posts are difficult to follow due to brief comments followed by "..." and I fully understand this, if, you have difficulty with the English Language.
> Many may understand my post, as you have been extremely bullish about SBM and no doubt will be able to explain the stocks fall from 74 cents to 50.5 cents.   Good Luck.



You should also know, that even its the same company but A LOT of CHANGES HAD OR HAVE TAKEN PLACE...HOLDING THE SHARES WITHOUT KNOWLEDGE is not a good idea....and the GOLD assets bought from swg...made SBM into what it is today...A PRODUCER....which is a lot more risk free  than a non producer....not burning the $$$$...which a lot of the others do...the SP will recover soon you will see....why....check what Ed is up to.....that might tell you where we are at


----------



## Warren Buffet II (1 February 2007)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



			
				chicken said:
			
		

> JP Morgan are on the books as well...they know this will be good stock....otherwise they would not have bought...




Well Chicken, I think you missed the comment that JP Morgan is not a substantial holder anymore and they have reduced their holdings in the company (by the way, they made a loss doing that)

WBII


----------



## noirua (3 February 2007)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



			
				chicken said:
			
		

> You should also know, that even its the same company but A LOT of CHANGES HAD OR HAVE TAKEN PLACE...HOLDING THE SHARES WITHOUT KNOWLEDGE is not a good idea....and the GOLD assets bought from swg...made SBM into what it is today...A PRODUCER....which is a lot more risk free  than a non producer....not burning the $$$$...which a lot of the others do...the SP will recover soon you will see....why....check what Ed is up to.....that might tell you where we are at




SBM were founded in 1969 and became a Gold Producer in 1973. They have certainly been a continuous PRODUCER since 1978, to this day. I think we all know where Mr Ed Eshuys is at, it's just a matter of shareholder confidence being built in Gwalia Deeps and a recent acquisition. When was it you said 1 million ounces would be produced?...?


----------



## noirua (3 February 2007)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

There is a very strong position on the SBM chart between 45 cents and 50 cents and it would indeed be a blow to see the shares fall below that. If SBM did, the next stop would be 35 cents and that would be a confidence issue for Mr Ed Eshuys. 

The Gold price remains strong and only a sudden reversal is likely to cause SBM stock to seriously wobble. PERHAPS, watch and wait is the order of the day for those of us who wait for a significant profits lift in a couple of years time.


----------



## Fab (7 February 2007)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

Here is what appears to be very good news for SBM

Gwalia Development Approved


----------



## Dr Doom (7 February 2007)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

Yes, looks very good - 

"The Board has approved the development and
mining of Gwalia Deeps. Current Probable
Reserves are 4.8 million tonnes at 9.1 grams per
tonne (g/t) for 1.4 million ounces with life of
mine cash costs of A$395 (US$305) per ounce.
The current Gwalia Deeps reserves will sustain
production for at least 8 years. Gold
production will be at the initial rate of 100,000
ounces per annum in 2008/09 building up to
200,000 ounces during 2009/10."


----------



## noirua (7 February 2007)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

Basic profit from Gwalia Deeps should be A$30,500,000 in 2008/9, rising to A$61,000,000 in 2009/10. Early indications of mine life is 8 years and possible roll out on upgrading the recovery status. Lock-in gold sale price set at A$700 per troy oz.


----------



## Dr Doom (7 February 2007)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

The ann was so good that the sp has lost 2c this morning????? Must have been expecting better????? Feels like an giant elastic band is being stretched behind SBM, if it takes off it should be spectacular.


----------



## sam76 (7 February 2007)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

Pre‐production capital is estimated at A$110
(US$85) million for mine development, mine
infrastructure and the upgrade of the Gwalia
processing plant. Sources of funds for the
development includes cash reserves, cash flow
and additional financing to be finalized within
the next three months. The operation is
forecast to be cash flow positive in year
2009/10, the second year of production.

This is what the market is worried about...

Everyone gets concerned when Co's put their hand out for cash.


----------



## mmmmining (7 February 2007)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

This stock shows continuous weakness. I don't know where it is justifiable or not. I decide to take a position to generate some of my interest and betting on the uptrend of gold price.  

Ironically, the price I paid is about the same price I sold about one year ago.


----------



## noirua (7 February 2007)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



			
				chicken said:
			
		

> 57cents seems to be the bottom...that is if you want any size parcel...you might get 8 shares for 56.5 cents..but any price below 60cents  is a good buy....I now hold 300k....for long term gain.....



 - 20/12/06 - post 764


Errmmmmmmmm, no comment.........


----------



## chicken (8 February 2007)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



			
				noirua said:
			
		

> - 20/12/06 - post 764
> 
> 
> Errmmmmmmmm, no comment.........



So what...I am a LONG term investor...this is going to bite you in 12 months maybe sooner..why...look what was said about the SULLIVAN...a 18km strike length in NICKEL and they are assesing how much they have got...NI now nearly $40k a ton....so your upside will be very sudden....2 traders or brokers are working this stock....watch for updates as it will surprise....especially NICKEL


----------



## Dr Doom (8 February 2007)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



			
				chicken said:
			
		

> So what...I am a LONG term investor...this is going to bite you in 12 months maybe sooner..why...look what was said about the SULLIVAN...a 18km strike length in NICKEL and they are assesing how much they have got...NI now nearly $40k a ton....so your upside will be very sudden....2 traders or brokers are working this stock....watch for updates as it will surprise....especially NICKEL




Chicken, what trading platform are you using to see these traders/brokers, or how do you know this?


----------



## chicken (9 February 2007)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



			
				Dr Doom said:
			
		

> Chicken, what trading platform are you using to see these traders/brokers, or how do you know this?



The ASB bank in NZ..gives you the amount of buyers and sellers....2 brokers playing....that way you see what is happening....the 2 brokers sell it down or up...also noticed in the last 2 days...they are no longer selling...intresting I thought....also re  Sullivan....look at their last report its all there....


----------



## Sean K (9 February 2007)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



			
				chicken said:
			
		

> The ASB bank in NZ..gives you the amount of buyers and sellers....2 brokers playing....that way you see what is happening....the 2 brokers sell it down or up...also noticed in the last 2 days...they are no longer selling...intresting I thought....also re  Sullivan....look at their last report its all there....



Chicken, the question was how do you know it's 2 brokers doing this buying and selling.......


----------



## chicken (9 February 2007)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



			
				kennas said:
			
		

> Chicken, the question was how do you know it's 2 brokers doing this buying and selling.......



You can beliefe me as I got this information from a relaiable source....be happy SBM is showing signs of life....look at BDG things are starting to heat up.....POG going higher...also how are your SMM shares...spot price of U now US$80......as my mate at HC said will be US$100 soon...cigar lake...8 years they say no production...the German scintists are saying NEVER as Radon present....human will die there...


----------



## Sean K (9 February 2007)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



			
				chicken said:
			
		

> You can beliefe me as I got this information from a relaiable source....



Thanks Chicken that clears it up, but it's not really the type of source information appropriate on ASF. A 'relaiable source' could be just your mum really?? I'm sure she is relaiable though.....


----------



## chicken (9 February 2007)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



			
				kennas said:
			
		

> Thanks Chicken that clears it up, but it's not really the type of source information appropriate on ASF. A 'relaiable source' could be just your mum really?? I'm sure she is relaiable though.....



Do you think I will tell you...?? Its from the industry...cant tell you who as the person would lose their job...not prepared to tell...but its relaiable....happy days again SBM starting to show life...look at BDG...someone wants them badly...I wonder who......will be a great little moneyspinner for SBM....well done by ED


----------



## The Mint Man (9 February 2007)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

:headshake yes... well done Ed. :bowdown:


----------



## mmmmining (9 February 2007)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



			
				kennas said:
			
		

> Thanks Chicken that clears it up, but it's not really the type of source information appropriate on ASF. A 'relaiable source' could be just your mum really?? I'm sure she is relaiable though.....




Disrespect other people's mum is very bad. You must be drunk. IMHO, you have to say sorry.


----------



## porkpie324 (9 February 2007)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

Evidently 'chicken' has the inside on bird flu too, (chickens turn into migrating birds on their long distance flights)porkpie


----------



## Deadcat (9 February 2007)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

I am of the opinion that Chicken holds alot of SBM stock and is finding it hard to let go, that is why he only squawks good news/upside.  Perhaps his money could be working alot better for him in other stocks but his stubborness for the turnaround seems absolute.  Good luck to Chicken and I hope this stock does start climbing back up soon.  I have no idea why it dropped to under 50c but it seems steady at 51c.  I am out of this stock and have invested my dollars elsewhere.  Ready to get back in when there is some good news as I still believe this to be a good long term stock.


----------



## danc (12 February 2007)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

You know maybe he is not wrong, every time this one looks like getting up off the ground there is a seller appears later in the morning at the high or just above for around 450 thou shares and after a few days or sooner down it goes to .48/.475?? Maybe there are a couple of kiwi AHs doing just this. I got out of some Friday at .515 there was no sell off Friday now here is again. Or maybe it is my imagination.


----------



## Freeballinginawetsuit (12 February 2007)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

Strange indeed, I had a sell up at 53 cents and it looked just about to go, then bingo back to 50 cents wth accumalation bids up within seconds  .

Chicken may be squawking some truths  .


----------



## Dr Doom (13 February 2007)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

Reasonably favourable court ruling, SBM comes away with having to pay $700k instead of $9.7m. This gets one unknown out of the way.


----------



## noirua (15 February 2007)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

The Sons of Gwalia saga goes on and on: http://www.delisted.com.au/Company/7589


----------



## chicken (16 February 2007)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



			
				noirua said:
			
		

> The Sons of Gwalia saga goes on and on: http://www.delisted.com.au/Company/7589



Noirua...tell me what has SBM to do with SGW..SBM bought the GOLD assets from Sons of Gwalia...nothing more and nothing less....this thread is SBM not about a company which went belly up...SBM has no other business with Sons of Gwalia..so give it a rest, and concentrate what we are about at SBM...after all who cares its water under the bridge which DOES NOT AFFECT SBM.....if you wish to read about other companies demise do so on the sons of Gwalia thread...as IT DOES NOT CONCERN SBM what their story is....SBM BOUGHT THE ASSETS FROM SONS OF GWALIA...did you get that...anything else is NOT RELEVANT....SBM IS NOW PRODUCING GOLD AT 177000 ozs per year....and growing bigger...aiming to produce 500kozs Gold by 2009....and aiming to produce 1million ozs by 2010....thats what is important not the SGW story..which is old hat now  ...


----------



## noirua (16 February 2007)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

Open Briefing:  http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20070216/pdf/310zwfrpmr4cc0.pdf

Half Yearly Financial Report:
http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20070216/pdf/31100jw33tfq8f.pdf


Fund raising looks to be the question market that prevents this stock from rising to last years peak. Providing all goes well at Gwalia Deeps, the company becomes cash positive, on that investment, in 2009/10. Exploration cost is $20 mpa. Quite a lot depends on the gold price with so much  expenditure down the line.


----------



## noirua (16 February 2007)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



			
				Dr Doom said:
			
		

> Reasonably favourable court ruling, SBM comes away with having to pay $700k instead of $9.7m. This gets one unknown out of the way.




Link to above:  http://www.thewest.com.au/default.aspx?MenuID=32&ContentID=21235


----------



## chicken (17 February 2007)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



			
				noirua said:
			
		

> Link to above:  http://www.thewest.com.au/default.aspx?MenuID=32&ContentID=21235



Right...another saga under the bridge FROM FORMER X EMPLOYEES which SBM has no responsibility...give it a rest as SBM is NOW a completly different company....what happened 7 years ago is now finished and the $700k they paid..is not sending SBM to the wall....this group is growing..and raising money is no problem for them....also ROBOT trading by brokers here in a big way check it out....this will become good stock....SBM has got the right management to go to the next level....


----------



## noirua (17 February 2007)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

Following on with the scoping study by Sons of Gwalia at Gwalia deeps, completed in Dec 1999. Exploration then showed a probable source of up to 2 million ounces at depths between 1,000 metres and 1,400 metres - quite a challenge.


----------



## danc (21 February 2007)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

Up to .54 big sellers down to .495 now they are buying and no major sell, thats it .53 I am gonna sell a third and buy back under .50, this could go on for 12mths... geez I would love to know who they are go pay em a visit.


----------



## rub92me (22 February 2007)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

Something is brewing. 1 million shares gobbled up at 55 cents.


----------



## Sean K (22 February 2007)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



			
				rub92me said:
			
		

> Something is brewing. 1 million shares gobbled up at 55 cents.



That is significant. No run of the mill day trader taking a punt there....


----------



## Sean K (22 February 2007)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

Quite a bit of resistance at 55 to overcome however.


----------



## chicken (22 February 2007)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

The shorts are being panebeated.....thats what happends when you short a stock...now they have to buy to cover...someone will lose money today...LOLO


----------



## chicken (22 February 2007)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

Looking better today....was shorted in a big way...but it looks as if we will finally see the light again...been going on for many months....hope that now gold is rising our overseas buyers will return....brokers been having a field day here....over 10million traded today....volume spike...should POG rise further than the SP will certainly run...but with a 11% rise today...looking good today....trading at 56cents....


----------



## Kauri (22 February 2007)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

At the risk of letting the chook loose in the henhouse... took a short-term entry in SBM today....


----------



## chicken (23 February 2007)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

Kauri...thanks for the graph...you are fantastic to post it....looking long and strong with another POG rise of $12 to US$679.....


----------



## Kipp (27 February 2007)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



			
				chicken said:
			
		

> The shorts are being panebeated.....thats what happends when you short a stock...now they have to buy to cover...someone will lose money today...LOLO



I'm nt a trader, so this may be a thick question... but I don't see how you can tell when someone is shorting a stock?  All I see is sell depth, so whether that depth is interpreted as profit taking, stop losses, or shorting is all just speculation as far as I can tell- but posibly you are using more advanced software than I.


----------



## Dr Doom (27 February 2007)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



			
				Kauri said:
			
		

> At the risk of letting the chook loose in the henhouse... took a short-term entry in SBM today....




Nice entry kauri, up 3c or 5% today  

Welcome to the chicken coup, grab your suit!


----------



## Dr Doom (28 February 2007)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

JP Morgan Chase notice of initial shareholder @ 5%.

4-Dec-06 JPMAM(UK) ST BARBARA LIMITED Purchase AUD 0.61 2,600,000
5-Dec-06 JPMAM(UK) ST BARBARA LIMITED Purchase AUD 0.61 400,000
26-Feb-07 JPMAM(UK) ST BARBARA LIMITED Purchase AUD 0.57 1,100,000

Chickens capper shows their hand


----------



## nizar (28 February 2007)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

I hear that Citigroup are pushing this one to all their big clients.


----------



## redandgreen (28 February 2007)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



			
				nizar said:
			
		

> I hear that Citigroup are pushing this one to all their big clients.



This one is a favorite among many analysts.....(frequent mention has been made in the Eureka Report and other scholarly publications over the last 6 months...time alone will tell I guess.


----------



## Sean K (2 March 2007)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

10 Jan 



			
				chicken said:
			
		

> Firstly...Mr Ed Eshuys said that SBM will be included in the ASX200 as per November SBM presentation...




S&P ASX quarterly rebalance out. SBM not even in the ASX300....oh well.


----------



## chicken (5 March 2007)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



			
				kennas said:
			
		

> 10 Jan
> 
> 
> 
> S&P ASX quarterly rebalance out. SBM not even in the ASX300....oh well.



Kennas you seem to want a confrontation with me all the time...SBM happends to be in the ASX 300.....that is if you take the time and look...but you seem to think you know it...SBM IS IN THE ASX 300....so


----------



## chicken (7 March 2007)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



			
				chicken said:
			
		

> Kennas you seem to want a confrontation with me all the time...SBM happends to be in the ASX 300.....that is if you take the time and look...but you seem to think you know it...SBM IS IN THE ASX 300....so



Also SBM buying more of BDG.....cheap entry here....below BDGs assets valuation....


----------



## Sean K (7 March 2007)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



			
				chicken said:
			
		

> Kennas you seem to want a confrontation with me all the time...SBM happends to be in the ASX 300.....that is if you take the time and look...but you seem to think you know it...SBM IS IN THE ASX 300....so



Yep, you're right. My mistake. I should have stuck with the fact that you were claiming SBM would be included in the ASX200, which it was not. Do you think Ed loses any credibility when he makes these claims and they don't come to fruition. Do you?


----------



## chicken (7 March 2007)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



			
				kennas said:
			
		

> Yep, you're right. My mistake. I should have stuck with the fact that you were claiming SBM would be included in the ASX200, which it was not. Do you think Ed loses any credibility when he makes these claims and they don't come to fruition. Do you?



Like I told you about AGM..re ASX300...I would say my prediction for SBM will come into fruation in the 2nd half of the year...SBM will enter the ASX200 this year..if you ask me how I know....I just know ,this is going to happen....watch the space ......I have posted many times on stock on this board...and it happened....I have followed SBM since ED entered the company and became CEO.....and now with PJ Morgan in US buying shares in this company...things are going to happen fast...thats the way the Yanks work....and I will say that SBM are going to be NO 3 in the Gold industry in Australia....there is going to be a lot more than what I posted....believe it...I DO...


----------



## Uncle Festivus (7 March 2007)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

Go Pajama Morgan, woo hoo


----------



## redandgreen (7 March 2007)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



			
				chicken said:
			
		

> Like I told you about AGM..re ASX300...I would say my prediction for SBM will come into fruation in the 2nd half of the year...SBM will enter the ASX200 this year..if you ask me how I know....I just know ,this is going to happen....watch the space ......I have posted many times on stock on this board...and it happened....I have followed SBM since ED entered the company and became CEO.....and now with PJ Morgan in US buying shares in this company...things are going to happen fast...thats the way the Yanks work....and I will say that SBM are going to be NO 3 in the Gold industry in Australia....there is going to be a lot more than what I posted....believe it...I DO...



I have always admired people of such unshakeable conviction, I certainly hope for all our sakes,  that you,Tim Treadgood and Charlie Aitken are right re SBM's bright future.....


----------



## chicken (7 March 2007)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



			
				redandgreen said:
			
		

> I have always admired people of such unshakeable conviction, I certainly hope for all our sakes,  that you,Tim Treadgood and Charlie Aitken are right re SBM's bright future.....



The person you are talking about is Mr Tim Treadgold...Journalist/Geologist..Degree in Geology to the Perth University...knows his stuff....I am convinced SBM is going to make the grade...SBM buying more stock of BDG as at 30.5c is under valuation of Company assets....and where BDG has their mine its EDs old hunting ground...just feel sorry for BDG holders as SBM...the great white is bitting of the pieces one by one..before swallowing it...tough game this gold game...but we have got a great this management...all just BUSINESS...and that is what we need in SBM on the helm...a tough team


----------



## noirua (7 March 2007)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

Hi Chicken, Is it true that SBM will have increasing problems mining at Gwalia Deeps, due to the depth, that averages 1,200 metres?


----------



## chicken (7 March 2007)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



			
				noirua said:
			
		

> Hi Chicken, Is it true that SBM will have increasing problems mining at Gwalia Deeps, due to the depth, that averages 1,200 metres?



You know and I know that to assume something we have no knowledge about is stupid...all mining presents problems...so what are you on about....SBM have the people who sort out the problems as they arise...so leave it to the experts and not share traders ....capice


----------



## noirua (8 March 2007)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



			
				chicken said:
			
		

> You know and I know that to assume something we have no knowledge about is stupid...all mining presents problems...so what are you on about....SBM have the people who sort out the problems as they arise...so leave it to the experts and not share traders ....capice




So easy to dismiss the future by inferring that all this experience can be brought to the situation and thereby solve it.

It will be 2009/10 before the Gwalia Deeps mine becomes cash positive. Sure, we can expect an upgrade in July this year as promised and we await this with interest. (inferred versus indicative)
The Gwalia Mill is set to process Gwalia Deeps ore and looks set to reduce costs which are predicted by, Mr Ed Eshuys, to be at A$102 per tonne.
Ground support costs have already been outlined as being more costly than originally envisaged, due to the depth, and have been increased.
It will be interesting to see how the cost estimates come out and how they are projected to 2009/10. Afterall, the risk factor and expected gold recovery, set at 77%, are all important and analysts will use this in predicting the future share price of SBM.

Discussions previously, on mining levels, that may increase from 15 metre intervals to 20 metre intervals, or more, at Gwalia Deeps, may increase costs considerably. This has been one cause for concern.


----------



## chicken (8 March 2007)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



			
				chicken said:
			
		

> You know and I know that to assume something we have no knowledge about is stupid...all mining presents problems...so what are you on about....SBM have the people who sort out the problems as they arise...so leave it to the experts and not share traders ....capice



Nourua....worry about it ....I dont, as, read what I said...as your downramping will not change the situation...SBM is or will be Australias NO3 company in Gold production...and BDG will be swallowed by this great white...its sticking out a mile....and BDG 11million ozs of Gold will make SBM into a 20millionOzs of Gold in the ground.....thats the way I see it....


----------



## It's Snake Pliskin (8 March 2007)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



			
				chicken said:
			
		

> Nourua....worry about it ....I dont, as, read what I said...as your downramping will not change the situation...SBM is or will be Australias NO3 company in Gold production...and BDG will be swallowed by this great white...its sticking out a mile....and BDG 11million ozs of Gold will make SBM into a 20millionOzs of Gold in the ground.....thats the way I see it....




Chicken adds new vocabulary to the forum.  The polar opposite of the chook.


----------



## Sean K (8 March 2007)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



			
				chicken said:
			
		

> Nourua....worry about it ....I dont, as, read what I said...as your downramping will not change the situation...SBM is or will be Australias NO3 company in Gold production...and BDG will be swallowed by this great white...its sticking out a mile....and BDG 11million ozs of Gold will make SBM into a 20millionOzs of Gold in the ground.....thats the way I see it....




Firstly, the almost 11m oz BDG claimed to have is now highly contentious. That's why they had to stop production and go back to exploring to redo a JORC estimate.

Secondly, SBM do not have anywhere near 9m oz au JORC in their various tenaments.  

In the future, SBM may make other discoveries or acquisitions to extend their resource, but claiming 20m at the moment is just plain wrong. I encourage all members to do their own research on the information presented here to ensure you have the facts before making an investment decision. Cheers.


----------



## chicken (8 March 2007)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



			
				It's Snake Pliskin said:
			
		

> Chicken adds new vocabulary to the forum.  The polar opposite of the chook.



Ja Snake Pliskin...wen du Deutsch verstehen wuerdest dann wuerde ich in Deutsch posten....wenn ich auch fehler mache...verstehen tut ihr es ja...LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL....


----------



## Kauri (8 March 2007)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



			
				noirua said:
			
		

> Discussions previously, on mining levels, that may increase from 15 metre intervals to 20 metre intervals, or more, at Gwalia Deeps, may increase costs considerably. This has been one cause for concern.




   Wouldn't putting drives in from the main decline  at 20mtr as opposed to 15mtr save money???


----------



## noirua (8 March 2007)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



			
				Kauri said:
			
		

> Wouldn't putting drives in from the main decline  at 20mtr as opposed to 15mtr save money???




Hi Kauri, You are of course quite right. I thought chicken would pick up the deliberate error and pillary me - it seems he didn't know.


----------



## Dr Doom (21 March 2007)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

Mawson West Ltd is pleased to announce a substantial Joint Venture between MWE and St
Barbara Limited (SBM). SBM is farming into the 112km² Golden Mile South Project, located 4km
southeast of the 74Moz Kalgoorlie Super Pit in Western Australia.

Surrounded by +100Moz Au and +4.5Mt Nickel, endowed region

The GMS Project covers approximately 112km² and is located south-east of Kalgoorlie (Figure 1)
which hosts over 80Moz of gold. The north-west boundary of the GMS Project lies approximately
4km from Kalgoorlie Consolidated Gold Mines Ltd (Newmont-Barrick JV) “Super Pit” operation.
The Super Pit is Australia’s largest producing gold mine and produces over 800,000 ounces of
gold per year. The Kalgoorlie region is host to over 100M oz of gold and over 4M tonnes of Nickel
metal– truly one of the premier addresses in the world for mineral endowment.


----------



## chicken (21 March 2007)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



			
				Dr Doom said:
			
		

> Mawson West Ltd is pleased to announce a substantial Joint Venture between MWE and St
> Barbara Limited (SBM). SBM is farming into the 112km² Golden Mile South Project, located 4km
> southeast of the 74Moz Kalgoorlie Super Pit in Western Australia.
> 
> ...



Looks as if SBM is finally getting it back together...just when gold is ready to run again...looking good


----------



## Sean K (21 March 2007)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



			
				chicken said:
			
		

> Looks as if SBM is finally getting it back together...just when gold is ready to run again...looking good



Chart wise, doesn't look like it's going anywhere. Been going sideways for 12 months. Testing support line at the moment....dropping through 50 could be untidy now.

Could have put your money in the bank and made 5% instead....Or stocked up on KFC!

I'm a gold bull for some reason, so I suspect this might go ok if POG gets back to all time highs. If not.....


----------



## chicken (21 March 2007)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

Kennas...check your Gold chart....and yes you are right GOLD has gone sideways.and its done this 4 times in the last 10 years....but its been brought to my attention that POG is just ready to go again...4th leg up....SBM follows POG and the verdict will be at present the POG...JP MORGAN have taken a substancial position in this stock as JP believes that POG will rise....but even so...going for another Super pit will make this stock very intresting...I believe in Gold as inflation hedge....and being in the 100mozs field will make SBM very attractive for overseas investors...I am still holding...and believe that at present price SBM has an upside potential...just my feeling on this subject....


----------



## sam76 (22 March 2007)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

10:18:11        0.5200           8,588,557           4,466,049.64 XT 

there's something for ya chicken!!


----------



## Deadcat (22 March 2007)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

This stock has a lot of volume being traded but the share price doesn't seem to be going anywhere.  Glad I sold out for the time being to make money elsewhere.  Considering getting back in but difficult decision when no upside to shareprice.  Chicken you are a very loyal shareholder.


----------



## danc (12 April 2007)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

Good head and shoulder patten as a base has broken through the down shoulder line lots more buyers than sellers around the .55 line. I reckon this is on the verge of running, a close above .58 /.60 would see this away inmyopn,AT LAST.


----------



## Sean K (12 April 2007)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



danc said:


> Good head and shoulder patten as a base has broken through the down shoulder line lots more buyers than sellers around the .55 line. I reckon this is on the verge of running, a close above .58 /.60 would see this away inmyopn,AT LAST.



You're talking inverse H&S right? If it is, then I'd have 60 as a target as well but there's lots of resistance there. Once broken through perhaps it's back on the way up again. Until then, sideways....


----------



## noirua (12 April 2007)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



kennas said:


> You're talking inverse H&S right? If it is, then I'd have 60 as a target as well but there's lots of resistance there. Once broken through perhaps it's back on the way up again. Until then, sideways....




The strong Aussie Dollar will make it difficult for SBM to improve their profitability. I bought the stock at about the present price and feel that a good outcome at Gwalia Deeps is needed.


----------



## Uncle Festivus (12 April 2007)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

I'm thinking SBM is near some sort of break-out up or down soon as per the symmetrical triangle as in the weekly chart, with solid buying support recently.


----------



## danc (17 April 2007)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

Above the down trend line on the day and week, big buyer at .57 ,1.5m, gold at usd 692,is at possible this one is going to go at last.??


----------



## OK2 (18 April 2007)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

SBM a big mover today!!! Have we seen the light?


----------



## sam76 (18 April 2007)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

Apparently the Fat boys put a buy rating on it yesterday


----------



## OK2 (18 April 2007)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

I sense a Chicken Dance is overdue! May also have something to do with Mr Ed's North America Roadshow Presentation.


----------



## sam76 (18 April 2007)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

can YOU do the chicken dance?


----------



## chicken (18 April 2007)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

Took a while for the market to move...YANKS are buying....POG must be going for a spin...yep,I am happy to hold..I wonder what ED is up to...as this is the biggest rise we had for a while...the capper must have got his fill and with over 10million shares traded we may see more action here yet....


----------



## Sean K (18 April 2007)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



chicken said:


> ...YANKS are buying....POG must be going for a spin...yep,......I wonder what ED is up to......the capper must have got his fill ....



 LOL. Great to see you back Chicken. Classic.


----------



## hypnotic (18 April 2007)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

Yeap SBM is definitely looking good.

Great buying depth for SBM, something seems to be up.

Chart wise looks positive, Kennas how far do you predict this to go from the charts?? Possibly break pass 65cents?

Hypnotic


----------



## Sean K (18 April 2007)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



hypnotic said:


> Chart wise looks positive, Kennas how far do you predict this to go from the charts?? Possibly break pass 65cents?
> Hypnotic



I can't do that from this set up. Need an EW expert, together with a Yogi and maybe a Mag/picker. It hasn't broken up yet though IMO. A similar break occurred earlier and it stopped at 65 cents past resistance which creates even more resistance. Could fault again. Much depending on POG. If it holds above 690 tonight and the $US looks even sicker, then it might break through.


----------



## sam76 (19 April 2007)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

Does anyone subscribe to FP?

Could they post a summary of the recommendation on SBM?

muchos grasias!


----------



## Sean K (19 April 2007)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



sam76 said:


> Does anyone subscribe to FP?
> 
> Could they post a summary of the recommendation on SBM?
> 
> muchos grasias!



I do, but their site is designed so you can't copy and paste.   They said 'an excellent addition to a diversified gold portfolio and recommend as a buy to all members around 57 cents'. 

Needs to crack 65 for me to trust this as a true break from the sideways move as seen previous page. But who am I to say? :


----------



## sam76 (19 April 2007)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



kennas said:


> I do, but their site is designed so you can't copy and paste.   They said 'an excellent addition to a diversified gold portfolio and recommend as a buy to all members around 57 cents'.
> 
> Needs to crack 65 for me to trust this as a true break from the sideways move as seen previous page. But who am I to say? :





Mate, you're a moderator. What you say goes!!   

 
ps thanks for the update


----------



## Sean K (23 April 2007)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

Looks pretty positive to break 65 IMO, but anything could and will happen.


----------



## Uncle Festivus (23 April 2007)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

Yes, being a weekly gets rid of the noise & shows the better trend for the breakout, up another 2c this morning in the first hr on big volume too. Gaining good momentum here, hope the POG can keep up!


----------



## Sean K (23 April 2007)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



Uncle Festivus said:


> Gaining good momentum here, hope the POG can keep up!



Yep, I agree POG will have to keep on its up trend to support this, and the rest of course. I wonder what SBM have in store next? Target or prey in the gold sector shake up?


----------



## chicken (4 May 2007)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



kennas said:


> Yep, I agree POG will have to keep on its up trend to support this, and the rest of course. I wonder what SBM have in store next? Target or prey in the gold sector shake up?




Now look where POG is heading....ready for its next run...volume speaks louder than words..and news should be not far away on the drilling in Kalgoorlie in the goldfields.....


----------



## noirua (18 May 2007)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

SBM seem to be under pressure from the issue of A$100 million, 5 year convertible notes at a high 8% interest rate and a further $50 million loan facility. 
A block of shares, in a matched trade, went through early this morning for 7,712,723 shares at 53 cents per share.


----------



## Sean K (23 May 2007)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



chicken said:


> Now look where POG is heading....ready for its next run...volume speaks louder than words..and news should be not far away on the drilling in Kalgoorlie in the goldfields.....



There's three projects around Kalgoorlie isn't there Chicken. Which one are you talking about? News must be even closer now.  

Chart wise, it's hitting an upward trend line, but they're going to need a rocket to break through 65 cents.


----------



## noirua (29 May 2007)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

It will be interesting to see just how much of this $150 million being raised is needed for Gwalia Deeps and the 50 cent level looks a might critical as all this pans out. If the price fell back to 45 cents I would not be surprised.


----------



## Sean K (12 June 2007)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



noirua said:


> It will be interesting to see just how much of this $150 million being raised is needed for Gwalia Deeps and the 50 cent level looks a might critical as all this pans out. If the price fell back to 45 cents I would not be surprised.



Recently broke what was an ascending triangle of sorts and you will not be surprised to see it hovering around support at 50, with 45 being a 'last stand' zone IMO. Really been ordinary for over a year now, like other gold stocks that went crazy in April 06. If POG fails around $650, then this might struggle to keep going sideways. 

I've been trying to get my head around the Gwalia Deeps project and how a 2km decline to get to 3m oz au is worthwhile. At that depth wouldn't the gold actually be in the European continent?


----------



## Uncle Festivus (12 June 2007)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



kennas said:


> I've been trying to get my head around the Gwalia Deeps project and how a 2km decline to get to 3m oz au is worthwhile. At that depth wouldn't the gold actually be in the European continent?




Kennas,
That's a bit silly isn't it: as we all know, this would come out somewhere in China. You know, trees being sucked into the ground and all.


----------



## Sean K (12 June 2007)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



Uncle Festivus said:


> Kennas,
> That's a bit silly isn't it: as we all know, this would come out somewhere in China. You know, trees being sucked into the ground and all.



Yes, a bit silly due to a lack of research.  I've just checked the globe, and it would actually be somewhere in Brazil! 

Their strategic stake in BDG is still a mystery. Perhaps they're waiting for further exploration results before putting a complete bid in. ??


----------



## Uncle Festivus (12 June 2007)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

Kennas,
I don't think Ed & the gang do anything without a very good reason, & I think BDG has been under-rated since the debacle. I'm counting on a few good ann's indicating a return to more robust gold estimates eg back into the mega ounce area. SBM appear to have very close relationship with JP Morgan too, so finance shouldn't be problem. It also fits in with their statements to pursue acquisitions.


----------



## noirua (16 June 2007)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

I notice that "International Royalties Corporation" show that 1.5% NS Royalties are due on Gwalia Deeps and Southern Cross.

I'm sure SBM Directors are well aware of all the cost factors in developing Gwalia Deeps and the great depth has been well known right back to the announcement of a 5.4 million tonne inferred resource at 6.9g/t gold during the S.O.G. days in 2,000.

The risk factors in developing Gwalia Deep are high and appears to be the main reason for the shares shadowing the 50 cent level.


----------



## geminidreams (16 June 2007)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

The billion in scrip (including convertible notes), with more potential raising on the way would be a bit of an anchor on the price.


----------



## Deadcat (18 June 2007)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

Have been keeping an eye on this stock but have been out for a while.  Went to Kalgoorlie to see the superpit the other week and took a drive out to Gwalia.  Very eerie ghost town of a place.  Was hoping SBM would make it apparent their intentions for BDG.  Will sit on sidelines and see what happens.


----------



## BlingBling (13 July 2007)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

Bit of activity on this one yesterday. up 3.5c to .535c.
at .545c as we speak. Might we be expecting some info soon on this?


----------



## sam76 (13 July 2007)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

Resource upgrade is due before the end of this month. Hopefully that has something to do with it.  

SBM has been fairly boring over the last 6 months.


----------



## BlingBling (13 July 2007)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



sam76 said:


> Resource upgrade is due before the end of this month. Hopefully that has something to do with it.
> 
> SBM has been fairly boring over the last 6 months.




Good & Yep bloody boring! Time for some upward motion!
Hopefully we get some good news with the upgrade.


----------



## chicken (18 July 2007)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



sam76 said:


> Resource upgrade is due before the end of this month. Hopefully that has something to do with it.
> 
> SBM has been fairly boring over the last 6 months.




Check out yesterdays and todays announcements....annyone who wishes to invest money should study what was said...read the Ni news in the Sullivans...their doubling of Gold reserves and I still hold as the bigger picture is starting to take place...looks as if Ed realised their base metals..NI,CU,ZN will play a bigger picture in the future...and their Sullivan has a big potential which is realised by the company now....check it out as SBM are now the 3rd largest gold producer in Australia....I still hold as I am still convinced that SBM is great value.....and where will SBM share price go to when Gold starts moving up as hinted by advisers...


----------



## 56gsa (19 July 2007)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

chicken - have certainly admired your persistence on this over the years - and weekly chart looks like its going to be resolved within 4-6 weeks...  things are coming to a point- i love the bottom support that goes 2 years back... 

which way is it going to go? a drop into the mid 40s could be a problem - but a breakout above 60 would look very positive... if you think this is heading upwards (and gold is tonight) then could be the last time you'll get this in the low 50s for a while?

any other chart readings?


----------



## chicken (19 July 2007)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

Great chart....train at the station...picking up steam...just about ready to roll...Gold up what more can I say.....


----------



## Uncle Festivus (19 July 2007)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

Director buying up big! Something about to happen? Hitting 55c today

Mr Wise has a beneficial interest in the purchaser of the shares, Colin Wise
Consulting Pty Ltd Superannuation Fund

Date of change 18 July 2007
No. of securities held prior to change 3,799,403
Class Fully paid ordinary shares
*Number acquired 400,000*
Number disposed Nil
Value/Consideration $211,840.00
No. of securities held after change 4,199,403
Nature of change On-market trade.


----------



## chicken (22 July 2007)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

All I can say KEEP AN EYE ON THIS STOCK....BDG is being accumulated big time and SBM has a lot of good irons in the fire....I still hold 200k shares and just feel with GOLD going up SBMs Share price could go for a nice run....see all their latest announcements and when directors are buying..which they did it pays to keep it on the radar screen...


----------



## BlingBling (22 July 2007)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

Chicken, I'm got in at a nice discount to .50 around 6-8 weeks ago. Looking forward to some upward movement. Hopefully St Barbara will be able to push through .65 and run from there.


----------



## Miner (23 July 2007)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

Just randomly tonight the St Barbara stories in this column got my eyes.
I noticed Chicken boosted that he or she will come back (wrote in 2005?) when St Barbara Mines shares will come back to $1.50. I could see same Chicken is still bullish about St Barbara. Good perseverence. It does pay. Ironically excepting the administrator and some regulars probably do not look back the historical statements and who said what.
So Chicken what you did when the desired price of SBM did not reach on your target ?

Ironically I have worked in SGW (Sons of Gwalia) Leonora Mines in until 94 when it was running about $25. That is a past. The ore body was depleting and they went underground. The down fall started from there.
Some fundamentals need to be attached with all technicals. Because technicals are great but they are only predictive devices (i am ready to get thongs thrown at me by techies) but it failed to predict 87 crash. If twenty years is a good time to be repeated I am sure some techies will tell us about that. THe prediction about SBM probably need to be taken with more research and geological data alongwith charting.

Good luck for investing and sorry as I did not give much information this time excepting making some observations.

Regards

Miner


----------



## ta2693 (23 July 2007)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

The director purchased it through Consulting Pty Ltd Superannuation Fund.
it is considered to be longterm investment. Can not use as a reason to expect short term breakout or good news approaching.

According to the presentation made on 18/07, the expected production is 60,000oz at the production cost around $600/oz. it is not really exciting.


----------



## Sean K (23 July 2007)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



chicken said:


> All I can say KEEP AN EYE ON THIS STOCK....BDG is being accumulated big time ..



Chicken, can you please expand on this little gem for us please? Being accumulated by who and when and what the? Cheers, K


----------



## 56gsa (25 July 2007)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

Continues to rise... looks to be heading towards the 63-64 resistance... good depth on buy side and all indicators heading in the right directions.


----------



## Sean K (25 July 2007)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

Fat Profits put a buy on it last night at around 58 I think. Usually when they put a buy on something it goes ok the next day. Wall of fire to get through at 65, and if it does, I'll be there to pounce. If POG breaks 690 solidly, that might be the trigger.


----------



## BlingBling (25 July 2007)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

Fat profits have put a buy on this 3 times and each time it really didn't do much at all. Last night was a buy @ .59.
Hopefully it can push through that .65 barrier.


----------



## 56gsa (26 July 2007)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

Failed again spectacularly at 60... what is it with this stock?  Someone put through 105m @ 51cents ???  what the .. is that?


----------



## Sean K (26 July 2007)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

Someone has managed to dump their stock here. Huge X trades...

Traded 110m so far..

Any guesses?


----------



## 56gsa (26 July 2007)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

heres the answer....

A broad range of Australian and international institutions
comprising existing and new shareholders have acquired an
aggregate 12.6% interest in the Company overnight.
The shares were sold by the Resource Capital Funds. One of the
Funds remains as the Company’s largest shareholder with a
9.3% interest, which it has undertaken to place in escrow for six
months.
The transaction was priced at 51c per share which represents a
small discount of 3.4% to the volume weighted average price for
the last thirty days.
Resource Capital Funds are amongst a number of long standing
shareholders that have supported the Company in its
rejuvenation and growth.
The Company welcomes the new shareholders onto its share
register as it continues to expand and develop long term
Australian gold operations.


----------



## Sean K (26 July 2007)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



56gsa said:


> heres the answer....
> 
> A broad range of Australian and international institutions
> comprising existing and new shareholders have acquired an
> aggregate 12.6% interest in the Company overnight..



Yes, I take back my dump the stock comment. Is this good or bad that a fund has sold their stake?


----------



## noirua (26 July 2007)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



56gsa said:


> heres the answer....
> 
> A broad range of Australian and international institutions
> comprising existing and new shareholders have acquired an
> ...




It's not surprising that Resource Capital Funds have sold part of their holding. Their main aim is to lend money to resource companies in trouble for exchange of shares and options. SBM are no longer a high risk capital venture and there may be better rewards elsewhere.


----------



## Uncle Festivus (26 July 2007)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



noirua said:


> It's not surprising that Resource Capital Funds have sold part of their holding. Their main aim is to lend money to resource companies in trouble for exchange of shares and options. SBM are no longer a high risk capital venture and there may be better rewards elsewhere.




Yes, not likely to be a problem, they just picked the wrong day to make the announcement I think eg gold down $10 and market tanking. RCF have made a mint out of SBM, through the 'bad' times, so taking some profits of the table I assume.


----------



## Flying Fish (26 July 2007)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

Does the increase in australian dollar affect this one? I an sure it does, no one has bargained for an aussie dollar equaling or bettering the US buck good luck people.


----------



## noirua (26 July 2007)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



Flying Fish said:


> Does the increase in australian dollar affect this one? I an sure it does, no one has bargained for an aussie dollar equaling or bettering the US buck good luck people.




About 4 years ago the Aussie Dollar was mentioned as a basket case as it headed for A$2 to the US$.
Now it's the US$ that is the basket case as it heads for US$1 to the A$.

Sometime, who knows when, the Aussie Dollar will reverse as the Greenback recovers.

Meanwhile SBM are interesting at 53 cents.


----------



## Ken (26 July 2007)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

I can confirm that CBUS super fund picked up 80,000 shares at 57 cents.

They have a good track record and they rarely buy speculative stocks.

Last speculative stock they bought was MAE are 70 cents.

I dont hold.


----------



## Ken (8 August 2007)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

CBUS picked up another 300,00 shares at 51 cents.

I now hold, in at 49.5 cents today.

Hopefully buying somewhere near bottom.

The director also picked up 400k worth of stock.

Any thoughts on prospects?

This is my only producing gold stock.


----------



## chicken (8 August 2007)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

Check diggers and dealers presentation...one with great upside potential...also check what is said about their Ni drilling....if everyone goes and falls into place we will see a rerating of SBM....


----------



## The Barbarian Investor (8 August 2007)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

Aren't they also gearing up for big things at Leonora (though I thought that was happening Feb 07)


----------



## chicken (9 August 2007)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



The Barbarian Investor said:


> Aren't they also gearing up for big things at Leonora (though I thought that was happening Feb 07)




Read what was said..re your statement....2/3 of the tenament is  virgin ground and Ed said drilling will start in places at Leonara....and more gold could be found....see Diggers and dealers report....


----------



## noirua (10 August 2007)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

SBM have finished all their fund raising well before this credit crunch period arrived. Whether it is gold or any other commodity, there are problems if development has to be put on hold due to lack of cash. SBM should be advantaged by this storm and may give an opportunity to get in at a low price, as all stocks may be hit today.


----------



## Ken (10 August 2007)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

If we look at SBM over the last 12 months, it has basically been traded in a range of 48 cents to 60 cents for the majority.

What we take from this?

Well I think its fair to say SBM are the real deal.

The stock is obviously held by a number of institutions which has been well documented.

I think this is a good a junior gold miner there is on the market.

There is a plan in place, and if objectives are achieved shareholder's will be returned.

Is now the right time to be buying??  I'd say it depends on your tolerance for risk.

Will SBM be 50 cents in 3 month time? You'd think so.

There is only so long a stock can trade in a certain range before it breaks out one way or the other.

I think a lot of the big losses we are seeing on the market are from forced selling, and a lot of investors are now sitting on the side lines waiting for the volatility to stop.

As a long term investor SBM looks a good opportunity.


----------



## chicken (11 August 2007)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



Ken said:


> If we look at SBM over the last 12 months, it has basically been traded in a range of 48 cents to 60 cents for the majority.
> 
> What we take from this?
> 
> ...



Notice...very little downside....just 2 cents in this correction..or whatever you call it...and looks more of an upside here...more institution now broad overseas exposure...see what was said at diggers and dealers...I still hold and SBM shareholding in BDG might also come into fruition...ED and other directors bought more shares and with Gold on the upside...we may see a rerating of this company....after all what did Mr...or DR.DOOM say Gold $1000+........I still like SBM as they are producers and ramping their gold production up...and they are also talking about Ni in their presentation...DYOR


----------



## noirua (16 August 2007)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

The price of St Barbara tanked to 40 cents and this appears a very low price with the increase in the gold price in Aussie Dollar terms. Still have to get Gwalia Deeps up and running though. Time to be brave, imho, and look more closely at the prospects here.


----------



## noirua (29 August 2007)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

Despite wobbly markets, SBM look to be set fair for the future with its Australian Mines. The Aussie Dollar, IMHO, is set to move back towards $1.35 to the Greenback and Gold is set also, IMHO, to continue its sideways trend.

Not expecting great things from SBM in the short term as Gwalia Deeps is not yet developed and it is quite a big hurdle to overcome.


----------



## sam76 (29 August 2007)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



noirua said:


> Despite wobbly markets, SBM look to be set fair for the future with its Australian Mines. The Aussie Dollar, IMHO, is set to move back towards $1.35 to the Greenback and Gold is set also, IMHO, to continue its sideways trend.
> 
> Not expecting great things from SBM in the short term as Gwalia Deeps is not yet developed and it is quite a big hurdle to overcome.




Noirua,  Are you concerned that SBM are still $50,000,000 short?

Also, do you know if they are still buying back their own shares?

There are too many unanswered questions surrounding SBM at the moment, but I agree the future looks bright.


----------



## noirua (29 August 2007)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



sam76 said:


> Noirua,  Are you concerned that SBM are still $50,000,000 short?
> 
> Also, do you know if they are still buying back their own shares?
> 
> There are too many unanswered questions surrounding SBM at the moment, but I agree the future looks bright.




Hi sam76, Its been almost a practise of SBM to start buybacks and then new plans mean they fizzle out.

I'll look at this $50 million short more closely.


----------



## noirua (30 August 2007)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



sam76 said:


> Noirua,  Are you concerned that SBM are still $50,000,000 short?
> 
> Also, do you know if they are still buying back their own shares?
> 
> There are too many unanswered questions surrounding SBM at the moment, but I agree the future looks bright.




HI again sam76, Yes, you have a very good point on expenditure with the present credit-crunch conditions.

SBM are set to spend $110 million in 2007/2008 on pre-production capital expenditure on Gwalia Deeps. They had $95 million in the bank as of June 30 and mention they are discussing new Banking facilities for further loans.

SBM made a $20.7 million loss, if asset sales are stripped away, and about $2 million loss with them. 

Gwalia is being developed too plan and that includes expenditure, and SBM have sale options to cover any falls in the Gold price.

Everything looks set fair and despite the obvious risks in developing a very deep mine, there looks to be great hopes surrounding St Barbara.


----------



## Uncle Festivus (30 August 2007)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

Party time! But only just back to where we were about 2 weeks ago. Re-rating coming up?

Newly discovered high grade mineralisation at Tower Hill,

2km from the Gwalia mill  
True width intersections of 40m@6.0g/t and 30m@7.2g/t at depths of 250 300m  
Potential for open pit and underground mining  
Studies to look at resource development and expanding Gwalia mill


----------



## Enoch (31 August 2007)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

Been looking at these for a while i bought a big chunk of these when the market tanked.

Got to love the following comment from the recent announcement.

"The results suggest not only an opportunity for an open pit cut back but also significant potential for underground mining. The mineralisation is open at death and both to the north and south".


----------



## noirua (8 September 2007)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

With the gold price rising over the $700 an ounce level and a closing price the night before of 53.5c for SBM, everything looks set fair for the week ahead. Have a good weekend and look forward to Monday.


----------



## noirua (10 September 2007)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

St Barbara are continuing their new found strength as they hit 55 cents this morning. The Tower Hill announcement, a week or so ago, was not enough to figure in this sudden recovery. 

The world record for a flight by a chicken is 13 seconds.


----------



## prawn_86 (10 September 2007)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

will be interesting to see if they can break the 60c mark and hoild this time.

i wouldnt bet on it though.

my father has made a killing trading these over a shortish time period. Buy at 50c sell anywhere above 60c. makes me think that its the sort of thing i should do rather than buy and hold lol


----------



## noirua (10 September 2007)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

SBM have reported further strong intersections at Tower Hill, Leonora and good results at Nevoria and Bronco East, at Southern Cross.


----------



## Uncle Festivus (18 September 2007)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

*St Barbara (SBM)*
_Goldman Sachs JB Were
Neutral recommendation
12-month price target of 56c_
 THE Goldman metals and mining team couldn't have been more neutral about St Barbara when it noted last week that "we see both positive and negative factors in the coming 12 months for SBM". But the team admits that, if it was to ever fall off the fence, they would probably be on the more positive side. St Barbara's key asset is the old Sons of Gwalia company-buster, Gwalia Deeps. The project, according to Goldman's forecasts, could add 200,000oz to St Barbara's production profile annually over possibly 20 years when (and if) the miner can reach the deep orebody by March. Obviously there is a big risk that St Barbara will fall behind in time and on budget given that drive development totals some 10km. So St Barbara hopes to define enough surface reserves at its Southern Cross and Leonora tenements.


----------



## noirua (19 September 2007)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



Uncle Festivus said:


> *St Barbara (SBM)*
> _Goldman Sachs JB Were
> Neutral recommendation
> 12-month price target of 56c_
> THE Goldman metals and mining team couldn't have been more neutral about St Barbara when it noted last week that "we see both positive and negative factors in the coming 12 months for SBM". But the team admits that, if it was to ever fall off the fence, they would probably be on the more positive side. St Barbara's key asset is the old Sons of Gwalia company-buster, Gwalia Deeps. The project, according to Goldman's forecasts, could add 200,000oz to St Barbara's production profile annually over possibly 20 years when (and if) the miner can reach the deep orebody by March. Obviously there is a big risk that St Barbara will fall behind in time and on budget given that drive development totals some 10km. So St Barbara hopes to define enough surface reserves at its Southern Cross and Leonora tenements.




A very good article as it shows the "company buster" comments on Gwalia Deeps. Sons of Gwalia was brought down by selling gold forward at low prices, failing to produce, and needing to buy gold at high prices to cover contracts to supply at lower prices. 
A great Aussie Gold Company went bust due to seriously bad judgements by the Directors.

SBM have also sold gold on forward contracts, the prices look good at the moment but, there is risk.


----------



## Enoch (20 September 2007)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



noirua said:


> A very good article as it shows the "company buster" comments on Gwalia Deeps. Sons of Gwalia was brought down by selling gold forward at low prices, failing to produce, and needing to buy gold at high prices to cover contracts to supply at lower prices.
> A great Aussie Gold Company went bust due to seriously bad judgements by the Directors.
> 
> SBM have also sold gold on forward contracts, the prices look good at the moment but, there is risk.




I rang the company today and was told they are under no obligation to deliver any Gold as Sons of Gwalia and Croesus were. 

In addition the fact they have the resources in the reserve category should ensure they do not fall in the same traps as BMA and Bendigo.


----------



## michael_selway (20 September 2007)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



noirua said:


> A very good article as it shows the "company buster" comments on Gwalia Deeps. Sons of Gwalia was brought down by selling gold forward at low prices, failing to produce, and needing to buy gold at high prices to cover contracts to supply at lower prices.
> A great Aussie Gold Company went bust due to seriously bad judgements by the Directors.
> 
> SBM have also sold gold on forward contracts, the prices look good at the moment but, there is risk.




Hi do you know what the mine life of SBM is?

*Earnings and Dividends Forecast (cents per share) 
2007 2008 2009 2010 
EPS -0.3 -1.4 4.5 8.2 
DPS 0.0 0.0 0.0 0. *

thx

MS


----------



## noirua (29 September 2007)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



michael_selway said:


> Hi do you know what the mine life of SBM is?
> thx
> MS




Hi m_s, You will find 30 minutes of a report, "Exploration Driven Growth" by Mr Peter Thompson, GM Exploration, that outlines the position of all the mines of St Barbara Ltd., - http://www.brr.com.au/event/SBM/1708/23655


----------



## Enoch (30 September 2007)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

Hi Noirua,

Thanks for the presentation. 

Informative to say the least.

They also state in the presentation and as mentioned in an earlier post that there are no contracts for delivery as was the case with SOG and CRS.

Could be good times ahead if management continue achieving what they say they will achieve.

They have done so to date.

Regards
Enoch


----------



## noirua (1 October 2007)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



Enoch said:


> Hi Noirua,
> 
> Thanks for the presentation.
> 
> ...




Hi Enoch, My apologies, concerning contracts for delivery. I confused the payments made to ensure minimum gold prices with contracts for delivery - cheers


----------



## Sean K (10 October 2007)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

With such a protracted consolidation between support and resistance, there'd have to be a strong possibility of this coiling wind up to produce a significant breakout. Eventually.....

Watching with interest for attack on 65 cents again. And probably again....


----------



## Uncle Festivus (10 October 2007)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

Attack looks to be under way Kennas, up 4c to 62c in early trade, not sure if it can keep up the momentum, but someone is sure giving it a good go. Watching the trades suggests someone has an order to fill, at any price by the looks? Substantial barrier at 62, but if it breaks well....


----------



## chicken (12 October 2007)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

Time to get back into SBM...with gold rising SBM might go as high as 64.5 cents....its been going sideways long enough...as Gold is going for a run so should SBM...see what ED will come up with....


----------



## Sean K (12 October 2007)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

Rapidly approaching 65 cents. Will it fail again! I hope it runs through for long termers....but this is the Great Wall of China. Will be a very significant break if it makes it. And holds above.


----------



## ta2693 (12 October 2007)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

I feel the great wall is not very steady. and possibly be break out.
The vol is 7.586m at 3:00pm. There is still one hour left. It is very likely the vol will come to 10m. no need further good news, the momentum alone stand a good chance to push the great wall down.


----------



## Uncle Festivus (12 October 2007)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

Up 4%, vol = 11m plus, & a very keen bidder!


----------



## tradingforwealth (12 October 2007)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

I expect big things to happen within a year with this company  

More good news to come, ie establishing resources then reserves from Tower Hill and it lead up establishing itself as a significant gold producer.


----------



## noirua (13 October 2007)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

Heading back to the 6-month high last April of 65 cents. Looking for a potential breakout in the next few weeks.


----------



## Enoch (15 October 2007)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

Gold Price Heading Higher $760 U.S. 
Not to long before we break $0.70 and beyond.

Got to love this stock.

Best of Luck all who have shares in SBM.


----------



## donovan74 (16 October 2007)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

Hello, I've been a small shareholder in SBM for over 4 years now and would like to know if anyone here is investing long term.  I see SBM SP @ .67 is on a high but has it ever been higher ?


----------



## michael_selway (16 October 2007)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



donovan74 said:


> Hello, I've been a small shareholder in SBM for over 4 years now and would like to know if anyone here is investing long term.  I see SBM SP @ .67 is on a high but has it ever been higher ?




It onyl has 9 year minfe life

http://www.stbarbara.com.au/upfile/070921NthAmericanPrez.pdf (page 20)

Is this correct?

*Earnings and Dividends Forecast (cents per share) 
2007 2008 2009 2010 
EPS -0.3 -1.1 5.3 9.1 
DPS 0.0 0.0 0.0 0.0 *

thx

MS


----------



## juw177 (18 October 2007)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

I bought in. Broke 70c today with a very strong close. Pretty much bluesky territory now with the rising gold prices lately. What's install for SBM?


----------



## mick2006 (18 October 2007)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

Look out for upcoming drill assays from the Goldern Mile South JV (SBM 70%) (MWE 30%), the tennements are only 4km from the massive Kalgoorlie Super Pit (reserves 75 million oz's), if they hit anything the nearology factor could certainly kick in.

I hold MWE to gain exposure to the possible upside, the results should be out in around 2 weeks.


----------



## noirua (24 October 2007)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

TRADING HALT: St Barbara Limited has been placed in pre-open in accordance to an ASX announcement this morning - http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20071024/pdf/3159lybfdwxf1h.pdf


----------



## explod (24 October 2007)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



mick2006 said:


> Look out for upcoming drill assays from the Goldern Mile South JV (SBM 70%) (MWE 30%), the tennements are only 4km from the massive Kalgoorlie Super Pit (reserves 75 million oz's), if they hit anything the nearology factor could certainly kick in.
> 
> I hold MWE to gain exposure to the possible upside, the results should be out in around 2 weeks.




No announcement from MWE, must be other than the Golden Mile JV.

Boy what a makeover since the turbulant management days of 5cents, a mere three years ago.  I have great faith in this mob but who knows, I have been wrong before.


----------



## BlingBling (24 October 2007)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

In a halt for 2 days while raising another $100m.
Obviously they need it for the Gwalia deeps......
Not holding now, only got out recently, but I had my concerns that they would need more $$$$$.


----------



## tradingforwealth (24 October 2007)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



BlingBling said:


> In a halt for 2 days while raising another $100m.
> Obviously they need it for the Gwalia deeps......
> Not holding now, only got out recently, but I had my concerns that they would need more $$$$$.





No they need for their new mine Tower Hill.  They are making money.  They want more money so they can speed up production especially from their new discovery from Tower Hill to go inline with their goal production forecast by 2010.

They have in my mind been doing what they say they are going to do and achieving for the last two years since I have been following this company.


----------



## BlingBling (24 October 2007)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

It will be interesting to see at what price they raise this $100m.
If it's too low could hold back the SP for a while again, which would give me a chance to get back in. Any guesses? I think they'll have to make it attractive, maybe around .60c or a little lower?


----------



## michael_selway (24 October 2007)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



BlingBling said:


> It will be interesting to see at what price they raise this $100m.
> If it's too low could hold back the SP for a while again, which would give me a chance to get back in. Any guesses? I think they'll have to make it attractive, maybe around .60c or a little lower?




Hm it only has a 10 yr mine life?



> These achievements indicate that St Barbara is
> progressing towards its previously stated goals
> of producing at an annualised rate of 450,000
> ounces of gold by the December Quarter 2008
> ...




*Earnings and Dividends Forecast (cents per share) 
2007 2008 2009 2010 
EPS -0.3 -0.3 7.1 12.3 
DPS 0.0 0.0 0.0 0.0 *

thx

MS


----------



## tradingforwealth (24 October 2007)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



michael_selway said:


> Hm it only has a 10 yr mine life?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I seem to see all your posts wanting to find out about mine life of most companies in most posts I see.  Most commodity companies only calculate resources/reserves up to a certain depth also, so there maybe more gold deeper.  Anyway you should be so concerned about this.  Companies constantly evolve and expand and explore, acquit companies.

Because SBM wants to get the gold out of the ground faster, the shorter the mine life.  I mean 10yrs is a long time (are you going to hold it for that long anyway).  Like most companies they constantly  explore like BHP OXR etc.  

Chill


----------



## Uncle Festivus (24 October 2007)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

The thing I like about SBM since the present management took over is the aggressive nature with which they tackle things eg, the purchase of SGW's best assets for a song. The interesting words in the equity raising presentation for the allocation of funds raised were 'bolt-on' acquisitions. These blokes have an agenda to be big players in gold, so expect an announcement about a merger or takover, if they don't get taken over themselves?


----------



## Flying Fish (24 October 2007)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



Uncle Festivus said:


> The thing I like about SBM since the present management took over is the aggressive nature with which they tackle things eg, the purchase of SGW's best assets for a song. The interesting words in the equity raising presentation for the allocation of funds raised were 'bolt-on' acquisitions. These blokes have an agenda to be big players in gold, so expect an announcement about a merger or takover, if they don't get taken over themselves?




I am looking at the start of the trhead.It has been a very long one, its seems SWBM was about 10 cents when chicken posted Who is chicken?


----------



## Fleeta (24 October 2007)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



Flying Fish said:


> I am looking at the start of the trhead.It has been a very long one, its seems SWBM was about 10 cents when chicken posted Who is chicken?




Chicken was a very passionate man! I think he left over difference of opinion with some members. He also tipped us ZFX at $3 as well as SBM at 10c. Personally, I bought SBM at 13c, so very happy - been stalled a fair bit of late, but I think the capital raising should propel them where they are. With the current movements in the gold price, this share 'appears' to be undervalued in the 60-70c range.


----------



## donovan74 (24 October 2007)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

Fleeta, I've also been holding SBM for a while (4 years now). Have you got got a target for SBM, where your're happy taking the profits.


----------



## Sean K (26 October 2007)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



kennas said:


> Rapidly approaching 65 cents. Will it fail again! I hope it runs through for long termers....but this is the Great Wall of China. Will be a very significant break if it makes it. And holds above.



Obviously broke through and then found resistance at all time high, as you would expect. Sort of tested 65 support and maybe moving on.


----------



## noirua (26 October 2007)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

The easy way for SBM to raise funds is to sell off an interest in Gwalia Deeps. However, negotiating a value for the prospective mine could be more difficult than it seems.


----------



## noirua (26 October 2007)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

Well, SBM have gone for a placement of shares at 63 cents, to raise a net $73.4 million, to the Institutions:

http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20071026/pdf/315ctncmy9w79t.pdf

There is also a share purchase plan for shareholders. Maximum $5,000 at 63 cents a share.


----------



## noirua (30 October 2007)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

The share purchase plan, $5,000 at 63 cents a share, is looking good as St Barbara power on to 73.5 cents.
Institutional confidence in taking up the placing and the gold price near US$800, is worth a  or


----------



## donovan74 (30 October 2007)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

Noirua,you saying SBM might be worth $1 - $2 ? (hope you're right). I see things looking far more brighter for us now.


----------



## sam76 (30 October 2007)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

Chicken's not that far of his prediction of $1.

It's only his timing that needs work.    (from memory he's out by about 16 months)


----------



## Sean K (30 October 2007)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



donovan74 said:


> Noirua,you saying SBM might be worth $1 - $2 ? (hope you're right). I see things looking far more brighter for us now.



I don't think he's saying that at all. How do you come to that conclusion? 



sam76 said:


> Chicken's not that far of his prediction of $1.
> 
> It's only his timing that needs work.    (from memory he's out by about 16 months)




And $1.00 is still a fair way off. I haven't seen any analysis or justification from anyone for this going anywhere, except that it might keep going up if POG keeps going up, and the market doesn't fall over. Of course.


----------



## tradingforwealth (1 November 2007)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

Seems like the directors are willing to shell out their money to buy shares in SBM in between 70-73c, most recently Colin Wise at 72.67c.

Good Sign


----------



## michael_selway (1 November 2007)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



tradingforwealth said:


> Seems like the directors are willing to shell out their money to buy shares in SBM in between 70-73c, most recently Colin Wise at 72.67c.
> 
> Good Sign




Good signs

*Earnings and Dividends Forecast (cents per share) 
2007 2008 2009 2010 
EPS -0.3 -0.8 6.0 11.3 
DPS 0.0 0.0 0.0 0.0 *

thx

MS


----------



## Flying Fish (14 November 2007)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

Great move today. Wonder why? Is it becoming a takeover target from perhaps newcrest. Any other reasons, or is it that POG is about to jump again. I would rreally like some feed back on this one thanks guys. It looks good


----------



## The Mint Man (15 November 2007)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

I think you will find this is the reason why Flying Fish, and as I said in the BDG thread, With POG and the run up to christmas this couldn't come at a better time.


> Bendigo Mining
> Limited
> ASX Release 15 November 2007
> *Spectacular assays from high grade
> ...




See actual Ann for more, including the table the assays and grade range estimates for all intercepts.
heres a link to the whole thing http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics/showAnnouncementPDF.do?idsID=00783332

Cheers


----------



## uptrend (15 November 2007)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

i remember reading Eureka Report about 1 month ago, where Charlie Aitken was recommending SBM and gave a detailed analysis, man Charlie Aitken has been spot on on few of his recommedation lately, he called FMG a $50 share when it was about $35, and NCM, OXR, BHP, WPL, the list goes on


----------



## michael_selway (15 November 2007)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



uptrend said:


> i remember reading Eureka Report about 1 month ago, where Charlie Aitken was recommending SBM and gave a detailed analysis, man Charlie Aitken has been spot on on few of his recommedation lately, he called FMG a $50 share when it was about $35, and NCM, OXR, BHP, WPL, the list goes on




Hi did he mention any others?

Thanks

MS

*Earnings and Dividends Forecast (cents per share) 
2007 2008 2009 2010 
EPS -0.3 -0.8 6.0 11.3 
DPS 0.0 0.0 0.0 0.0 *


----------



## jammin (15 November 2007)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



Flying Fish said:


> Great move today. Wonder why? I would really like some feed back on this one thanks guys. It looks good




I feel the Share Purchase Plan is having a positive impact on the share price, and will have until the closing day of the SPP.
My thinking goes along the following lines. With the issue price of the SPP being "the lesser of $0.63 and a 2.5% discount to the VWAP" the higher the SP in the days prior to the close date (29th Nov), the greater the take up of the SPP. 
Hence, if one was cynical enough, and had just re-read "Reminiscences Of A Stock Operator"; you could imagine the SP being supported in such a way to make the SPP look like an offer you can't refuse.
If this was to actually occur and you were eligible for the SPP, you could play the SPP as follows; apply to take up your full $5,000 parcel whilst selling part or all of your current holdings in the lead up to the 29th Nov. This locks in profit on your current holdings if the SP does fall after the closing date and gives you $5K of shares at $0.63 ea (or lower if the SP plummets)


----------



## transportable (15 November 2007)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



uptrend said:


> i remember reading Eureka Report about 1 month ago, where Charlie Aitken was recommending SBM and gave a detailed analysis, man Charlie Aitken has been spot on on few of his recommedation lately, he called FMG a $50 share when it was about $35, and NCM, OXR, BHP, WPL, the list goes on




What is Eureka Report and where is it printed?
I'm a novice so humour me if this is a silly question please.
Cheers T


----------



## uptrend (15 November 2007)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



> What is Eureka Report and where is it printed?
> I'm a novice so humour me if this is a silly question please.
> Cheers T




T, you can find the report at: www.EurekaReport.com.au  you can get a trial subscription i think, it's a report started by Alan Kohler




> Hi did he mention any others?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> MS




MS, he recently tipped LLC and KAR, but he's mainly bullish on resources


----------



## Uncle Festivus (15 November 2007)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



jammin said:


> Hence, if one was cynical enough, and had just re-read "Reminiscences Of A Stock Operator"; you could imagine the SP being supported in such a way to make the SPP look like an offer you can't refuse.





I was thinking this also, and was going to leave it till the last minute to take up the offer. But, recent share price action has sort of left this idea in the dust so to speak, as the finish at 86c today blows out the margin to some 23c! That's nearly $2k profit for zip! (assuming the sp holds for 3 weeks?)

Also, SBM is starting to take on the look of a script supply deficit so it could be a genuine, full blown bullish buying frenzy happening. The Bid/Ask volume ratio is now 6:1. If the Au price of gold can hold or increase then there's every chance of a exponential blow off & correction, maybe coinciding with the commencement of trading of the new shares???

Then there's the possible BDG 'acquisition' to contemplate?


----------



## The Mint Man (15 November 2007)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



Uncle Festivus said:


> Then there's the possible BDG 'acquisition' to contemplate?




Do you think this would be more likely considering the good news coming from BDG today?
I think it would be on the agenda more so now than before maybe early next year?

Cheers


----------



## Uncle Festivus (16 November 2007)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



The Mint Man said:


> Do you think this would be more likely considering the good news coming from BDG today?
> I think it would be on the agenda more so now than before maybe early next year?
> 
> Cheers




Who knows really?  Sometimes I leave things to intuition? I just 'feel' SBM's foray onto the BDG register is well planned and has an ultimate goal. Consolidation in the Oz gold industry hasn't really started yet, there is well over 200 odd goldies still listed.

Also, this could be where some of the script has been getting soaked up -


----------



## DionM (30 November 2007)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

SPP closed yesterday, today the SP takes a wobble.  

Early in the day I know, but will be interesting to see if it breaks out of it's recent trendline (sorry, don't have access to decent graphing app here at work).

I was debating myself whether to jump in on the SPP or not ... in the end I didn't as it just seemed like too much of a discount to be true ...


----------



## michael_selway (30 November 2007)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



uptrend said:


> T, you can find the report at: www.EurekaReport.com.au  you can get a trial subscription i think, it's a report started by Alan Kohler
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Ok Thanks

SBM fair value i think atm

*Earnings and Dividends Forecast (cents per share) 
2007 2008 2009 2010 
EPS -0.4 -1.0 3.5 9.1 
DPS 0.0 0.0 0.0 0.0 *

thx

MS


----------



## noirua (3 December 2007)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

Looking at the wobbly gold price and the markets acceptance of reducing U.S. interest rates, I've decided to reduce my holding in SBM. Will be patient with the rest as long-term prospects are very good.


----------



## tradingforwealth (4 December 2007)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

I think people are waiting on the fed's decision to cut rates, but many analysts from business news report and newspapers are expecting a rate cut of 1/2 point not the standard 1/4 point.

This should trigger a US dollar decline and hopefully an increased gold price!


----------



## Uncle Festivus (4 December 2007)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



jammin said:


> Hence, if one was cynical enough, and had just re-read "Reminiscences Of A Stock Operator"; you could imagine the SP being supported in such a way to make the SPP look like an offer you can't refuse.
> If this was to actually occur and you were eligible for the SPP, you could play the SPP as follows; apply to take up your full $5,000 parcel whilst selling part or all of your current holdings in the lead up to the 29th Nov. This locks in profit on your current holdings if the SP does fall after the closing date and gives you $5K of shares at $0.63 ea (or lower if the SP plummets)




That's pretty much what has happened, although we also had a concurrent correcting/consolidating gold price. The sp will continue under pressure, possibly into the 60's until the pog stabilises again (ignoring a takeover or good announcement). Profits to be had in the 80's, now looking for re-entry conditions from overbought levels?. Support at around 72c or 65c?


----------



## noirua (6 December 2007)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



tradingforwealth said:


> I think people are waiting on the fed's decision to cut rates, but many analysts from business news report and newspapers are expecting a rate cut of 1/2 point not the standard 1/4 point.
> 
> This should trigger a US dollar decline and hopefully an increased gold price!




The US interest rate decline may now be somewhat in the gold price already and it may well struggle from here. Other currencies have interest rate rise expectancies reversed now. UK will reduce rates Thursday BST by 0.25% or maybe 0.5% as tight money markets have sent the economy into sudden decline with property prices dropping. 
The US Dollar may continue to strengthen if the Fed only drops interest rates by 0.25% and that includes the strong Euro and the Aussie.


----------



## tradingforwealth (6 December 2007)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



noirua said:


> The US interest rate decline may now be somewhat in the gold price already and it may well struggle from here. Other currencies have interest rate rise expectancies reversed now. UK will reduce rates Thursday BST by 0.25% or maybe 0.5% as tight money markets have sent the economy into sudden decline with property prices dropping.
> The US Dollar may continue to strengthen if the Fed only drops interest rates by 0.25% and that includes the strong Euro and the Aussie.




They got strong fundamentals they are constantly proving reserves to enable they can produce at the higher rate by sept quarter so in the next year SBM should provide a much higher share price.


----------



## VViCKiD (11 December 2007)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

Hey did any body participate in the share purchase plan ? If so have you received your shares yet ? I can't see my alotment in comsec. Is this the same for everyone else ?


----------



## saichuen (12 December 2007)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

I just got mine when I checked my CommSec account this morning again. 7937 in total. It wasn't there for the whole of yesterday.

By the way, the Fed just cut rates again. Let's hope the POG will follow with a favaourable response. 

Happy trading!


----------



## jammin (12 December 2007)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



VViCKiD said:


> Hey did any body participate in the share purchase plan ? If so have you received your shares yet ? I can't see my alotment in comsec. Is this the same for everyone else ?



The SPP shares arrived overnight in my Westpac account. It had a most beneficial effect on my portfolio, finally back in the black.


----------



## jammin (12 December 2007)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

The Market depth looks as if 27 "stags" are lined up to sell at 70c and take a $500 to $750 quick profit.


----------



## VViCKiD (18 December 2007)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

SBM is part of the ASX200 now... 
Shame the ASX 200 is going down the plug hole...   
Hopefully things work out for us all .


----------



## explod (21 December 2007)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



Uncle Festivus said:


> That's pretty much what has happened, although we also had a concurrent correcting/consolidating gold price. The sp will continue under pressure, possibly into the 60's until the pog stabilises again (ignoring a takeover or good announcement). Profits to be had in the 80's, now looking for re-entry conditions from overbought levels?. Support at around 72c or 65c?





Support area confirmed.  This is another oversold,  reversal confirmed and time to go again.    

Just my 2cents


----------



## pixho (26 December 2007)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

HI,

Just wanting some advice about rebuying into SBM.

I baught SBM stock @ 0.13c and sold out @ 0.30c.

I am looking to rebuy now at around the 0.70c mark, would this be a wise move, or do you think this stock has done its dash?

Regards,

Pixho.


----------



## tradingforwealth (26 December 2007)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



pixho said:


> HI,
> 
> Just wanting some advice about rebuying into SBM.
> 
> ...




Just remember pixho, the company has evolved so much from when you bought it at 13c and sold it at 30c.  My bets are its going northwards from here when they start producing at midcap-sized company rates.  My opinion only


----------



## Uncle Festivus (22 January 2008)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

An article on mine site.com about SBM potential.

http://www.minesite.com/nc/minews/singlenews/article/st-barbara-on-the-verge-of-a-major-revival.html

(Requires free subscription)


----------



## Uncle Festivus (22 January 2008)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

December Qtr report out, Tower Hill continues to impress - 


Resources  
•  Total Mineral Resources have increased to 10.1 Moz, an increase of 20%  
•  Tower Hill Resource is 1.4Moz, 18 Mt @ 2.4 grams per tonne (g/t), with mineralization open at 
depth and to north and south.  Discovery costs of A$6/oz 
•  Nevoria Resource at Southern Cross substantially increased to 531,000 ounces, 4.6 Mt @ 3.6 g/t  
•  A revised Reserves statement is being prepared for the March Quarter 2008 

Exploration 
Recent outstanding drilling results include: 
Leonora 
•  Tower Hill# 
 ‐ 46m @ 4.3 g/t from 298m, 35m @ 4.6 g/t from 302m, and 19.6m @ 4.4 g/t from 183m 
•  Gwalia West Lode# – 4.6m @ 15.4g/t @ 513 mbs* , and 4.1m @ 12.0g/t @ 539mbs 
* metres below surface (mbs) 
Southern Cross 
•  Marvel Loch Underground# – 22.7m @ 8.9g/t @ 751 mbs; and 12.2m @16.2g/t @508 mbs 
•  Nevoria ‐ 39m @ 3.2 g/t from 150m, 6m @ 14.3 g/t from 134m and 5m @ 16.5 g/t from 218m 
•  Transvaal ‐ 8m @ 15.5 g/t from 40m, 10m @ 7.1 g/t from 89m and 4m @ 14.7 g/t from 108m 
# Intersection lengths for Tower Hill, Gwalia and Marvel Loch are true width 

Operations – Southern Cross 
•  Gold production for quarter of 39,734 ounces  at cash operating costs of A$518/oz (US$461/oz) 
•  On target to meet full year production forecast of 170,000‐175,000 ounces with a revised cash 
operating cost of A$525 – A$550  (US$459 ‐ US$481) per ounce  

Development ‐ Leonora 
•  Hoover Decline at 945 mbs; and on schedule and on budget to reach top of reserves during the 
March Quarter 2008 
•  Refurbishment of Gwalia Mill with capacity of 1.2 – 1.8Mt per annum on schedule and on 
budget for commencement of gold production in the September Quarter 2008


----------



## explod (29 January 2008)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

Certainly expected this to firm but the volume and jump this morning, absent any announcement looks good for holders.

Volume delayed 20 odd minutes so volume of 88 mil not yet reflected in bar chart.


----------



## Uncle Festivus (29 January 2008)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

This might explain it Explod - 



> A number of international institutions comprising existing
> and  new  shareholders  have  acquired  an  aggregate  7.9%
> interest  or  78.7  million  shares  of  the  Company  on
> 29 January 2007.
> ...


----------



## Uncle Festivus (6 February 2008)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

Looks like some of those recent buyers have decided to offload some. Either that or Chickens capper is back . 1.8m @ 83.5 sell order going through, slowly. 83c bidders happy to keep filling the depth!


----------



## tradingforwealth (6 February 2008)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

Chicken has made some great calls he started this thread and also the zfx one at $2, and some others can't remember from the top of my head.

I truly think the guy has retired.. 



I think SBM is down because of the fall in the US last night, there is always going to be sellers off loading because of this.


----------



## explod (6 February 2008)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



tradingforwealth said:


> Chicken has made some great calls he started this thread and also the zfx one at $2, and some others can't remember from the top of my head.
> 
> I truly think the guy has retired..
> 
> ...





Well if he put all his doe in at 5cents I woulda retired too.  But yep this is one of those bargains waiting for market confidence to come back to the gold sector IMHO.

This one actually is an old Rene Rivken pick back at 4 cents, followed it since but not  all the time unfortunately.


----------



## josjes (6 February 2008)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

Chicken.. yeah where is Chicken ... do your research as he is fond to say .. come back chicken make us rich... 
sorry but I chickened out today, cash out at 83.5 c after picking it up at 70c last month now waiting for it to come back down to 66c ...


----------



## noirua (7 February 2008)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

SBM are certainly plugging away well and they have presentations at Leonora and Southern Cross mines. 

Let's hope nothing goes wrong at Gwalia Deeps as they get down towards 2,000 metres depth.


----------



## Uncle Festivus (7 February 2008)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



josjes said:


> Chicken.. yeah where is Chicken ... do your research as he is fond to say .. come back chicken make us rich...
> sorry but I chickened out today, cash out at 83.5 c after picking it up at 70c last month now waiting for it to come back down to 66c ...




Ah, mystery solved then - did you cash out all 1.8 million?

Back to 88 today and gold up tonight - a bit to go yet maybe?


----------



## eddyeagle (13 February 2008)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

This thread has gone a little quiet... SBM hit a high today of 92.5 cents (it also hit this price on 15th Jan) before closing at 91 cents. I'd be interested to hear people's predictions from here. I hope it breaks through that resistance barrier and continues climbing towards $1.


----------



## DionM (13 February 2008)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



eddyeagle said:


> This thread has gone a little quiet... SBM hit a high today of 92.5 cents (it also hit this price on 15th Jan) before closing at 91 cents. I'd be interested to hear people's predictions from here. I hope it breaks through that resistance barrier and continues climbing towards $1.




This will be it's third attempt in recent history to break through a high ... I sold out on the way up to this peak - half expecting that it will retreat again (3rd wave).


----------



## eddyeagle (15 February 2008)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

Smashed through the resistance to hit a new high today of 95.5 cents! Game on! No announcements either...


----------



## tradingforwealth (15 February 2008)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

but there is an announcement coming very, very soon to report reserves update and maybe something more!


----------



## noirua (18 February 2008)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

North American Roadshow: http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20080218/pdf/317h6nn4d6rd5f.pdf

Half Year Results:  http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20080218/pdf/317h86dp6x6585.pdf


----------



## Uncle Festivus (20 February 2008)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



> We  attach  a  Notice  of  Initial  Substantial  Holder  received from  Deans  Knight  Capital  Management,  based  in Vancouver, Canada.
> 
> 62m share or 6.2%



Another vote of confidence - some interest from the Canadians has to be a good thing .


----------



## Uncle Festivus (21 February 2008)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

I am running the ruler over possible takeover targets for an imminent consolidation in the Aus gold industry. This is due to the big majors struggling to replace reserves and the rising gold price. The thing with SBM is that I don't think it's future potential has been priced in at all, even at these levels. 

What I think could be happening is that there are some keen eyes watching the developments going on with Gwalia about to come online. If it proves to be a winner not only will there be sp re rating but also a takeover option.

Now if SBM have a tilt at BDG as well, and BDG finally start digging the stuff out in forecast quantities then we could be looking at a million oz plus syndicate of very attractive gold companies.

All conjecture at this point of course .


----------



## Uncle Festivus (21 February 2008)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

Things are moving now.....funds to re weight their portfolios to include SBM for the XJO now.



> Standard & Poor’s to Include St Barbara Ltd in the S&P/ASX 200
> 
> SYDNEY, Feb. 21, 2008—Standard & Poor’s Index Services Australia today announced that it will
> remove Symbion Health Ltd (ASX: SYB) from the S&P/ASX indices, after Primary Health Care Ltd.
> ...


----------



## 56gsa (26 February 2008)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

All still largely positive for SBM although profit ann on 19 feb wasn't what some had hoped - which may explain todays drop ?   all the indices have turned down too - infact there's been divergence in RSI reaching lower tops for for each of the three peaks...  with gold still holding i suspect the support at 82c may come into play - but if gold falls this looks to have some downside maybe in ST - good buying opp imo...



> Brokers Keep The Faith In St Barbara
> FN Arena News - February 19 2008
> 
> By Chris Shaw
> ...


----------



## shaunm (28 February 2008)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

I was checking the mining conference presentation and there were two charts tha showed market cap for SBM against the big gold players.
Lihir Gold was the closest to the SBM level.
Could someone more knowledgable than myself give a quick comparison on these (LGL vs SBM)
The share price for LGL is at $4 compared to SBM's 84c. Does SBM have the potential to get anywhere near the LGL share price?


----------



## agro (28 February 2008)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

on bell was 83 but finished 91c

now there is volume of 14 million with the majority occurring post auction

would you consider this to be someone taking a substantial holding in the company?


----------



## shaunm (28 February 2008)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

So I guess we can expect an announcment tomorrow? A big purchase after close, does someone know something special or is it just an institutional placement?


----------



## 56gsa (28 February 2008)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



shaunm said:


> So I guess we can expect an announcment tomorrow? A big purchase after close, does someone know something special or is it just an institutional placement?




yes - very strange 17.5 million after the bell at 9% premium to price at close... but then theres been strange substantial holding notices for last couple of months - barclays / merrill lynch buying big ?  anyone make sense of this?


----------



## MRC & Co (29 February 2008)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

All aboard!!!!!!!  If not, you got a few minutes to get on board still before the weekend!

Someone is LOADING up with this one again at close today!

Looks STRONG technically, good volume, nearly breaking out into the clear blue skies!  

Fundamentally, gold is "as safe as houses"  at the moment, in the perfect times of uncertainty and high inflation!  

Just need the RBA to leave IR on hold or possibly slash them later this year, to see some interest rate parity take its toll on the AUD, and we could really see this one take off!!!

Good luck to all those in this thread!


----------



## Uncle Festivus (29 February 2008)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

Yes, perhaps a bit more interest than the average day trader going on here, at least someone with an agenda or order to fill? Maybe fundies filling up on their XJO qouta?


----------



## Goldmann (29 February 2008)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



shaunm said:


> I was checking the mining conference presentation and there were two charts tha showed market cap for SBM against the big gold players.
> Lihir Gold was the closest to the SBM level.
> Could someone more knowledgable than myself give a quick comparison on these (LGL vs SBM)
> The share price for LGL is at $4 compared to SBM's 84c. Does SBM have the potential to get anywhere near the LGL share price?




Lihir up nearly 10% today... Gold starting to really hit its strides... I have been watching SBM and this thread with interest... Wish i got some around the mid Jan 70c mark... oh welll - well done to those who hold... clear skies ahead for aussie gold I hope!


----------



## MRC & Co (29 February 2008)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



Uncle Festivus said:


> Yes, perhaps a bit more interest than the average day trader going on here, at least someone with an agenda or order to fill? Maybe fundies filling up on their XJO qouta?




Yes, as you said earlier also, funds to re weight their portfolios to include SBM for the XJO now.  

Could well be what is happening.  

Though, the current gold price and the fundamentals that look to drive it are agenda in its own right.

However, a combination of both combined with the fact its about to breakout on strong volume, are all very very positive to me! 

Im expecting this one to roll on now!


----------



## Uncle Festivus (3 March 2008)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

NOTICE OF INITIAL SUBSTANTIAL HOLDER​ 
AMP Limited discloses a substantial holding in St Barbara Limited - 5.27%

Also, a few others like Cogent also topping up.​


----------



## MRC & Co (3 March 2008)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



Uncle Festivus said:


> NOTICE OF INITIAL SUBSTANTIAL HOLDER​
> AMP Limited discloses a substantial holding in St Barbara Limited - 5.27%
> 
> Also, a few others like Cogent also topping up.​




Yes, at close today will be interesting once more!  

Could see some more large fingers dipping into the gold pot!


----------



## traderboy (4 March 2008)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

Some very "interesting" buy's in the pipeline this morning.

Very interesting............. Not sure how legitimate these are


----------



## explod (4 March 2008)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



traderboy said:


> Some very "interesting" buy's in the pipeline this morning.
> 
> Very interesting............. Not sure how legitimate these are




Would be pleased to have you explain "...interesting......."

SBM is one of mine so do watch it a bit and since mentioned above have been noticing buyers holding back for the pool to refill.  It is starting to happen again around the .955 to .965 where we could expect another surge to the larger sell area of.97    Volume is down at this stage today although late last week 15 mill went in the last half hour one day.   Who knows ?


----------



## traderboy (4 March 2008)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



explod said:


> Would be pleased to have you explain "...interesting......."
> 
> SBM is one of mine so do watch it a bit and since mentioned above have been noticing buyers holding back for the pool to refill.  It is starting to happen again around the .955 to .965 where we could expect another surge to the larger sell area of.97    Volume is down at this stage today although late last week 15 mill went in the last half hour one day.   Who knows ?




Lots of multiple buys of 2,444 shares are various prices, I lost count of them, but then they disapeared. Maybe somone just playing around, but not sure


----------



## MRC & Co (4 March 2008)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



explod said:


> Would be pleased to have you explain "...interesting......."
> 
> SBM is one of mine so do watch it a bit and since mentioned above have been noticing buyers holding back for the pool to refill.  It is starting to happen again around the .955 to .965 where we could expect another surge to the larger sell area of.97    Volume is down at this stage today although late last week 15 mill went in the last half hour one day.   Who knows ?




I dont think that has any impact whatsoever traderboy.

Explod, I dont beleive volume is low at this stage today (though I havent done a comparison of the same time previous days).  

I have however, noted large buyers coming in towards close and expect the same today.  Think volume will end up pretty similar to the last couple days and the stock will close slightly higher once more.


----------



## MRC & Co (4 March 2008)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



MRC & Co said:


> I dont think that has any impact whatsoever traderboy.
> 
> Explod, I dont beleive volume is low at this stage today (though I havent done a comparison of the same time previous days).
> 
> I have however, noted large buyers coming in towards close and expect the same today.  Think volume will end up pretty similar to the last couple days and the stock will close slightly higher once more.




Turns out we didnt get much more movement, either volume or price at close, even though the market rallied into the close.


----------



## explod (4 March 2008)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



MRC & Co said:


> Turns out we didnt get much more movement, either volume or price at close, even though the market rallied into the close.





Yeh, caution required here, swing traders would be getting out on this and a red candle at the top with a tail up is one I take note of.   Mid to long term holders no probs but I'm a squib.   Gold price hike tonight could change my mind by tomorrow.


----------



## MRC & Co (4 March 2008)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



explod said:


> Yeh, caution required here, swing traders would be getting out on this and a red candle at the top with a tail up is one I take note of.   Mid to long term holders no probs but I'm a squib.   Gold price hike tonight could change my mind by tomorrow.




Gold price hike and I will definately stay in, it would really be testing the 1000 then.  

As for individual candles, I used to try use them to predict trends, well moreso a changing trend, but cant say there were very effective in my time. 

Hope Im wrong, but I will remain on this one at least for the short-term (assuming no major price turn) with these rising gold prices!  

Thought this one was breaking out on high volume into the clear blue skies!  Dont like the fact its having such trouble and will remain very cautious.


----------



## 56gsa (9 March 2008)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

seems SBM not so confident about gold price maintaining its momentum...   from an article in the age



> Mysterious power at the heart of gold
> James Kirby
> March 9, 2008
> Page 2 of 2
> ...


----------



## MRC & Co (9 March 2008)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

Interesting.  Though, I would like to hear his reasoning.  As I said in the gold thread, where the hell are people going to put their money at the moment, OTHER than inflationary investments, precious metals being one of the best?  Think about it.  Commodity bubble or Commodity "bank"?

I actually got out of this one already.  Wasnt confident, not to mention, would rather those closer to or actually producing currently, to take advantage of any short-term rise in the POG.


----------



## Uncle Festivus (10 March 2008)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

Not sure if the reporter got it right, maybe confused as 'Mr Gold' usually uses puts etc, so not sure if they are outright futures hedges as such?


----------



## shaunm (12 March 2008)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

A bit of a disappointing day for SBM. Would have thought today's bounce would have pushed the SP up? I think it actually went up momentarily but then was snuffed out.
Does anyone have any thoughts on this?


----------



## explod (12 March 2008)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



shaunm said:


> A bit of a disappointing day for SBM. Would have thought today's bounce would have pushed the SP up? I think it actually went up momentarily but then was snuffed out.
> Does anyone have any thoughts on this?




Yep, patience my dear friend.  Crazy times, most of the good gold stocks got the same.  Wonderful company and will reward.


----------



## tradingforwealth (13 March 2008)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

I think we are in a bear market and volatility like this will happen..

Not that I like it but gold and oil should keep going up..


----------



## The Ferret (13 March 2008)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



Uncle Festivus said:


> Not sure if the reporter got it right, maybe confused as 'Mr Gold' usually uses puts etc, so not sure if they are outright futures hedges as such?




You are right. The reporter is wrong by suggesting they have "locked in" gold sales at 800usd oz. According to the most recent company presentation on SBM website they are put options. 1.5moz at cost of 11mAUD and they are seeking further put options at 800AUD per oz or higher, NOT 800usd as per story and being put options they are not "locked" into anything..


----------



## shaunm (13 March 2008)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

Hmmm, Quite a sell-down today so far today 3.3million shares and down 3 percent, maybe should buy some more??


----------



## explod (13 March 2008)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



shaunm said:


> Hmmm, Quite a sell-down today so far today 3.3million shares and down 3 percent, maybe should buy some more??




Took the words right out of my head , I just did 10 minutes ago.   But sentiment may take them a bit lower yet.

I think when they turn they will never revisit this level again.  But have been wrong before.


----------



## Uncle Festivus (13 March 2008)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



shaunm said:


> Hmmm, Quite a sell-down today so far today 3.3million shares and down 3 percent, maybe should buy some more??




As much as I would like  to concur, as I hold a few of these, gold equities appear to caught up in the general bear market. It will drift until there is a clear new direction for gold, so just be patient as per explod; you never miss a bargain on the way down. 

Although, being down 7% today, 20% from 98 at the top, hitting 75.5 we may get some new entries topping up today?


----------



## MRC & Co (13 March 2008)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



Uncle Festivus said:


> As much as I would like  to concur, as I hold a few of these, gold equities appear to caught up in the general bear market. It will drift until there is a clear new direction for gold, so just be patient as per explod; you never miss a bargain on the way down.
> 
> Although, being down 7% today, 20% from 98 at the top, hitting 75.5 we may get some new entries topping up today?




Yeh, its becoming a very good price, but I wouldnt be topping up quiet yet, wait to see some change in the selling/buying pressure.

I just bought the real thing, balance it out against my equity plays.

Havent you guys who have been holding this one been stopped out yet?  It broke through support today.


----------



## Uncle Festivus (13 March 2008)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



MRC & Co said:


> Yeh, its becoming a very good price, but I wouldnt be topping up quiet yet, wait to see some change in the selling/buying pressure.
> 
> I just bought the real thing, balance it out against my equity plays.
> 
> Havent you guys who have been holding this one been stopped out yet?  It broke through support today.



My entry was 20c, so all free carried now, but will be looking to top up when the price is right


----------



## MRC & Co (13 March 2008)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



Uncle Festivus said:


> My entry was 20c, so all free carried now, but will be looking to top up when the price is right




Yes, but does it really make a difference between loosing capital or loosing profits?  In the end, its all the same, just semantics.

I used to think the same, "ah well, my entry was a lot lower anyways" and a few times have ended up loosing my entire gains (though, I am not stating this one would go anywhere near 20c again), but you get my drift.


----------



## The Ferret (13 March 2008)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



MRC & Co said:


> Yes, but does it really make a difference between loosing capital or loosing profits? .




I guess it depends on objectives... it's also impossible to know, with any degree of accuracy, whether enacting a stop loss (while in profit) is going to cost more in the long run when it comes to capital gains tax. Personally, I think that the money made from selling and re-buying at lower levels usually will not cover any loss of the 50% CGT discount if you intend on eventually holding for >12 months.


----------



## Uncle Festivus (13 March 2008)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



MRC & Co said:


> Yes, but does it really make a difference between loosing capital or loosing profits?  In the end, its all the same, just semantics.
> 
> I used to think the same, "ah well, my entry was a lot lower anyways" and a few times have ended up loosing my entire gains (though, I am not stating this one would go anywhere near 20c again), but you get my drift.




Yep, don't get me wrong, I very nearly turfed the lot at 95, but I remember sitting there when it plumbed 38c in the big sell off last year and lamenting, but the fundamentals held up then, and I am hoping they will in the future a la OXR eg if their projects & projections are winners then we should see the sp in multiples of what it is today?

I have found that if your research is sound and you get a good entry point, holding is more profitable than trading, and less stress .


----------



## MRC & Co (13 March 2008)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



The Ferret said:


> I guess it depends on objectives... it's also impossible to know, with any degree of accuracy, whether enacting a stop loss (while in profit) is going to cost more in the long run when it comes to capital gains tax. Personally, I think that the money made from selling and re-buying at lower levels usually will not cover any loss of the 50% CGT discount if you intend on eventually holding for >12 months.




Yes, CGT comes into effect, however perhaps you (Uncle in this case) were already holding the share for 12 months.....

Uncle, I agree, I like to hold also, but I find it more stress in this current environment!  How low can we go.......hence why trading has become my prefered option.  Volatility can kill though, whipsaws have become chainsaws so to speak!  

Definately though, buying companies coming online in the next year or so can lead to HUGE gains if projections go to plan.  

I have done the same with EQN and to date its by far my biggest single gain from one individual stock!


----------



## tradingforwealth (13 March 2008)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

Gold is at 990US per/oz atm.. hopefully it gets to 1000 by tomorrow and maybe we'll see SBM back up again.


----------



## explod (13 March 2008)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



tradingforwealth said:


> Gold is at 990US per/oz atm.. hopefully it gets to 1000 by tomorrow and maybe we'll see SBM back up again.




Dont' worry too much about SBM.  I have just pointed out to my Grandson that the price drop off of SBM and many other good stocks is due to a jittery market.    In the bigger picture stocks like LGL, OXR, NCM etc., have dropped a bit but nothing compared to say financials such as Macquarie, $97 in June last year $46 today.  NAB another notable.   Gradually the market will pick up on the difference between the value of prescious metals and the growing non-value of the financials et al. and it will be emerging stocks like SBM that will rise exponentially upwards.   Other problem is, if one steps  aside there is a tendancy not to follow it so much so that when it goes we miss the rise.

If not tonight but I think very soon, not only will the gold price rise substantailly, but our emerging mid tier gold miners will be right up there too.


----------



## MRC & Co (13 March 2008)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

I hope it hits 1000 by tomorrow.  Many appear to think it will then blow-off top, however wasnt the same said about oil once it cracked 100?

Definately some HUGE potential gains off gold at the moment. 

I have taken a big risk with it and placed 40% of my portfolio into gold equities and bullion.  Thinking of rising that to above 50%.....of course with stops.  Like the idea of inflation and a fed rate cut all within a week, better to get in before the news I think!


----------



## explod (13 March 2008)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



MRC & Co said:


> I hope it hits 1000 by tomorrow.  Many appear to think it will then blow-off top, however wasnt the same said about oil once it cracked 100?
> 
> Definately some HUGE potential gains off gold at the moment.
> 
> I have taken a big risk with it and placed 40% of my portfolio into gold equities and bullion.  Thinking of rising that to above 50%.....of course with stops.  Like the idea of inflation and a fed rate cut all within a week, better to get in before the news I think!




How much would you put on a racehorse if you were certain that it was going to win.    The great thing about thorough research is that you know when it is winning, if it starts to break down you get off.

For the record I have 66% of my portofolio in bullion and gold stocks.  Diversified in the sense that I have both gold and silver and currently 5 gold stocks.   During office hours I can unload my bullion for cash in an hour, you know the answer with the equities.


----------



## tradingforwealth (13 March 2008)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

thanks for the advice explod..  I know this and and quietly confident but yeah I just don't like looking at my position statement atm when I could of made so much more if I had taken out and gotten back in but I guess there was no way I would know when to get out and when to get in and I was worried I would miss the train.

Any the moment I buy on mainly gut feeling and what I feel is a good price to get in and out..  but for this stock I decided to wait until after Sept quarter and then decide, providing they provide more information  

In the past, I have sold stock and then it rockets up or if I hold it goes down.. you get the picture.  

And i have not been in a bearish market and do not know what to expect and how long it would last.

Anyway Gold is 994USp/oz


----------



## MRC & Co (14 March 2008)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



explod said:


> How much would you put on a racehorse if you were certain that it was going to win.    The great thing about thorough research is that you know when it is winning, if it starts to break down you get off.
> 
> For the record I have 66% of my portofolio in bullion and gold stocks.  Diversified in the sense that I have both gold and silver and currently 5 gold stocks.   During office hours I can unload my bullion for cash in an hour, you know the answer with the equities.




Yes, the racehorse example is one I used myself.  Ha ha, great minds 

Looking at the POG tonight, I am pizzed I didnt buy more today.  Though, its only the beginning of its run!  Just let it break 1000 like oil did 100 and then see the results.  So tomorrow I will load up again I think, probably more than 50% in gold.

I currently hold 3 gold equities.  Though, looking to add SBM and possibly LGL.  You in OGC explod? (I hold it, along with EQI and SGX).  Looking FANTASTIC technically!  With a strong gold result tonight (assuming S&P doesnt get hammered also), it will soar to the moon tomorrow!  Did 5% today in a falling market.  No better gold play at the moment for the short-term IMHO.  See how we go.  Which 5 are you in?


----------



## Ashsaege (14 March 2008)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

Everyone seems to be in high hopes for today!

Any predictions for the short term? Hows the POG shaping? I should probably look on that thread

already up 6 cents


----------



## The Ferret (14 March 2008)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



Ashsaege said:


> Everyone seems to be in high hopes for today!
> 
> Any predictions for the short term? Hows the POG shaping? I should probably look on that thread
> 
> already up 6 cents




I think yesterdays dip was an aberration and that SP will now trade at/around support level that was "broken" yesterday... I believe it will settle around the 80-83c mark today but not higher until market depth balances out. Hope i'm wrong though....


----------



## Ashsaege (17 March 2008)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

The price of gold is going great guns! SBM opened today in the green... but has fallen into the red with the rest of the market


----------



## explod (17 March 2008)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



The Ferret said:


> I think yesterdays dip was an aberration and that SP will now trade at/around support level that was "broken" yesterday... I believe it will settle around the 80-83c mark today but not higher until market depth balances out. Hope i'm wrong though....





There is a big seller been at it now for a week

Some major sharehlders, all in the 5% range could need capital for other worries are Merrill Lynch, Barclays and JP Morgan Chase.   One who went out last year and had 5% was Credit Suisse (Europe).


----------



## Uncle Festivus (17 March 2008)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

Yes, looks like they are trickle feeding in at 78c, 10k lot's


----------



## explod (17 March 2008)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



Uncle Festivus said:


> Yes, looks like they are trickle feeding in at 78c, 10k lot's




Yep and as soon as they back off the price firms.   A great buying opportunity below .80   Collected well at .79 last week so have enough


----------



## The Ferret (17 March 2008)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

whats with all the 1224 parcel size transactions?? The trades that have executed today are littered with them....

Can anyone clarify or speculate??


----------



## Uncle Festivus (17 March 2008)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



explod said:


> Yep and as soon as they back off the price firms.   A great buying opportunity below .80   Collected well at .79 last week so have enough




Got some more today @ 78c. Another cap level @ 80c. Will we get the auction buying today to dip into the green?

Ferret, I think they are computer allocated lot's determined by how much the seller has to get rid of on the day, small lot's so as not to tank the share price?


----------



## marc1 (25 March 2008)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

Hey sbm followers has anyone eles noticed the amount of 1000 unit trades going through all day??? is this a quiet accumulation?

Trade of SBM occuring on Tuesday, 25 Mar 2008

52 Week
Time	Price	Volume	Value	Condition
12:48:58 PM	0.755	2,000	1,510.00	 
12:46:26 PM	0.755	1,000	755.00	 
12:46:25 PM	0.755	1,000	755.00	XT
12:46:24 PM	0.750	1,000	750.00	 
12:46:23 PM	0.750	1,000	750.00	 
12:46:22 PM	0.750	1,000	750.00	 
12:46:21 PM	0.750	1,000	750.00	 
12:46:20 PM	0.750	1,000	750.00	 
12:46:19 PM	0.750	1,000	750.00	 
12:46:18 PM	0.750	1,000	750.00	 
12:46:17 PM	0.750	1,000	750.00	 
12:46:16 PM	0.750	1,000	750.00	 
12:46:15 PM	0.750	1,000	750.00	 
12:46:14 PM	0.750	1,000	750.00	 
12:46:13 PM	0.750	1,000	750.00	 
12:46:12 PM	0.750	1,000	750.00	 
12:46:12 PM	0.750	1,000	750.00	 
12:46:11 PM	0.750	1,000	750.00	 
12:46:10 PM	0.750	1,000	750.00	 
12:46:09 PM	0.750	1,000	750.00


----------



## explod (28 March 2008)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

The seller of the last week has now gone away.  Just hit a high of .84

how sweet it is.

Cheers explod


----------



## Uncle Festivus (15 April 2008)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

An interesting period ahead for SBM with some announcements due soon, and a resolution of the current 'drift' in the sp on very low volumes maybe? Has anyone else noticed the 3 o'clock rush lately - sp drifts all day then buyers top up right on 3pm or so? Accumulation?


----------



## Santob (16 April 2008)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

Look at the number of buys in 1228 and 1229 quantities yesterday. Are these done by so called bots? Anyway, here's hoping for something good.


----------



## breakeven (16 April 2008)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



Santob said:


> Look at the number of buys in 1228 and 1229 quantities yesterday. Are these done by so called bots? Anyway, here's hoping for something good.




Another increase in Substantial Holdings today.  This time for M&G Investments Managements Ltd.  M&G appear an investment fund owned by Prudential and operating mainly out of Europe.  When I reseached SBM one of the things that attracted me was the number of increased holdings by large instos eg JP Morgan, AMP and Merryl (all in Feb this year).  Top 20 now hold over 70% of SBM.  So someone thinks its good buying!


----------



## Uncle Festivus (16 April 2008)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

A 'clean' share register would make it a lot easier for a takeover, at this 'consolidating' level of share price. Seems to have found a base around 75-80c, even with the gold price slowly appreciating, so somethings gotta give here sooner or later?


----------



## shaunm (29 April 2008)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

Do any holders have an opinion as to why this has been dropping consistently over the last e few days?


----------



## Sean K (29 April 2008)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



shaunm said:


> Do any holders have an opinion as to why this has been dropping consistently over the last e few days?



Find a developer/producer who is going up...eeeek! Goldies have been smashed the past few weeks. Check the NCM and LGL charts...


----------



## Ashsaege (30 April 2008)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



shaunm said:


> Do any holders have an opinion as to why this has been dropping consistently over the last e few days?




Apparently there was an article in the Financial Review yesterday saying that there are holders who are shorting around 10% of SBM stock. I will have a look at it tonight and post it on here.


----------



## explod (30 April 2008)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



Ashsaege said:


> Apparently there was an article in the Financial Review yesterday saying that there are holders who are shorting around 10% of SBM stock. I will have a look at it tonight and post it on here.





Yes, it occurred to me today as I got back in at .69, and whilst waiting for the fill noticed a string of buys at about 470 share parcels.  They try to paint a perception that the buy side are small fry and the sellers are large when in fact the situation is the oposite.    Seems to be falling over though, it is now looking oversold and will rally considerably from here as the gold price begins to firm.

I think upside news is due as well.


----------



## shaunm (30 April 2008)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



Ashsaege said:


> Apparently there was an article in the Financial Review yesterday saying that there are holders who are shorting around 10% of SBM stock. I will have a look at it tonight and post it on here.




I have to admit I am completely in the dark as to what "shorting" really is, can someone school me please?


----------



## explod (30 April 2008)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



shaunm said:


> I have to admit I am completely in the dark as to what "shorting" really is, can someone school me please?





Yep, one decides a stock is going to drop,  lets say SBM which some time back was .90 cents,  borrows 10,000 from Stock Broker, sells the 10,000 shares at the .90 cent price,    whatches price fall to .70 cents, buys back the 10,000 shares and gives them back to the broker and pockets the profit.  Of course if the shares were to rise then the hirer (short position) can lose big time as well.     

I think there is some argument that this practice in some types of trading should be stopped.    I am not into it myself as I can find plenty of opportunities long.


----------



## shaunm (30 April 2008)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

OK Thanks.
So I guess there are an arsenal of dirty tricks they can play to help the share price drop and make the profit; basically market manipulation.


----------



## prawn_86 (30 April 2008)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



shaunm said:


> OK Thanks.
> So I guess there are an arsenal of dirty tricks they can play to help the share price drop and make the profit; basically market manipulation.




Does that mean when buyers push the price up it is also market manipulation? :

One has to remember that shorting has no more downward pressure on a stock than going long has upward pressure...


----------



## explod (30 April 2008)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



shaunm said:


> OK Thanks.
> So I guess there are an arsenal of dirty tricks they can play to help the share price drop and make the profit; basically market manipulation.





Yep, just look at the last 10 trades as we speak, someone is working at it big time and the regulators ought to be looking at such displays in my view.

ASX Code:    (Search for ASX Code)    


  All Ordinaries ASX Time Market Status Legend   
  5,666.7  5.9  03:18 pm, 30 April 2008  Normal  Rise Fall   

St Barbara Limited (SBM) 
Date Time Price ($) Quantity Value ($) Conditions 
30-04-2008 03:17 PM $0.695 1221 $848.595   
30-04-2008 03:17 PM $0.695 1221 $848.595   
30-04-2008 03:14 PM $0.695 1220 $847.900   
30-04-2008 03:14 PM $0.695 1221 $848.595   
30-04-2008 03:12 PM $0.690 6305 $4,350.450   
30-04-2008 03:12 PM $0.690 992 $684.480   
30-04-2008 03:12 PM $0.690 470 $324.300   
30-04-2008 03:12 PM $0.690 470 $324.300   
30-04-2008 03:12 PM $0.690 471 $324.990   
30-04-2008 03:12 PM $0.690 470 $324.300


----------



## Uncle Festivus (30 April 2008)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



prawn_86 said:


> Does that mean when buyers push the price up it is also market manipulation? :
> 
> One has to remember that shorting has no more downward pressure on a stock than going long has upward pressure...




Without re hashing the shorting thread, I think a _shortable_ stock is much more prone to downward pressure, ie a long only stock can usually be margined as well so it has an upward bias, all other things being equal. The ability to short on margin usually exacerbates downward pressure. There have been many a time I would have liked to short but the stock was long only, so what would have been my selling pressure does not have any affect so you are left with the genuine long holders selling to create downward pressure, which may or may not happen, so the bias is up until other forces dictate selling? 



explod said:


> Yep, just look at the last 10 trades as we speak, someone is working at it big time and the regulators ought to be looking at such displays in my view.
> 
> ASX Code:    (Search for ASX Code)
> 
> ...




Explod, not sure if it's much to be concerned about as when companies are admitted to an index sector eg ASX200 then all the hard work is done by computers. They tell the puter how much they need to buy/sell and it 'feeds' the orders out. At least that is how I've been told it works.


----------



## Ashsaege (1 May 2008)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



explod said:


> Yes, it occurred to me today as I got back in at .69, and whilst waiting for the fill noticed a string of buys at about 470 share parcels.  They try to paint a perception that the buy side are small fry and the sellers are large when in fact the situation is the oposite.    Seems to be falling over though, it is now looking oversold and will rally considerably from here as the gold price begins to firm.
> 
> I think upside news is due as well.




I've topped up today. Im hoping to see a decent rally and decent news soon!

Explod would you prefer a stock's SP to go down from people shorting it (and possibly welcome it) than bad company announcements?


----------



## 56gsa (8 May 2008)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



Ashsaege said:


> Apparently there was an article in the Financial Review yesterday saying that there are holders who are shorting around 10% of SBM stock. I will have a look at it tonight and post it on here.




ashsaege - did you ever find this article... whats your thinking on SBM?  Whats the decent news you're expecting?

I sold a few around 80 but still hold some - seems to be at a critical juncture now breaking through 200mda and testing long-term support at 60-64?  RSI is still respecting downtrend but has gone below 30 and this usually signals a bit of a rally?


----------



## Ashsaege (8 May 2008)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



56gsa said:


> ashsaege - did you ever find this article... whats your thinking on SBM?  Whats the decent news you're expecting?




The accountant from work pinched the Financial Review, and by the time he brought it back a few people on here worked it out anyways. But there was a list of about 10 companies who had holders shorting stock... OXR was one from memory.

I agree with you about the RSI and a rally being due, i believe it is a good time to buy and accumulate now. Though the price of gold isn't doing any favors for the short term!

Explod was expecting some upside news soon


----------



## explod (9 May 2008)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



Ashsaege said:


> The accountant from work pinched the Financial Review, and by the time he brought it back a few people on here worked it out anyways. But there was a list of about 10 companies who had holders shorting stock... OXR was one from memory.
> 
> I agree with you about the RSI and a rally being due, i believe it is a good time to buy and accumulate now. Though the price of gold isn't doing any favors for the short term!
> 
> Explod was expecting some upside news soon




Company gave  a presentation last week which is worth looking at on their website.    Yes the s.p has suffered due to the drop in gold price.   The mine now goes underground from the pit so cost per ounce is going to be higher more.  High gold price no worries (they are unhedged) but drop in price cuts the margins.   Next quarterly report due about 24th June will indicate if they are on target to increase gold production.  This is a well run mob and I have no doubt that they will deliver.  As we speak gold is firming up, so I am holding and would see it as a great buying opportunity at this price.


----------



## Uncle Festivus (9 May 2008)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

We may just be having a confluence of factors - 
waiting to see if the new Deeps access will deliver
weak gold price in $AU
shorters having their way, only means there will be a short covering rally??
sitting on support @65c
However, the medium term upside is compelling -
Tower hill drilling/resource definition
Target of annual production of 1moz within a year
Higher gold price??
all the other projects
Bendigo takeover????
So where are we at -
currently producing approx 250koz
share price @65
current share price does not price in 1mil oz prod?


----------



## roka (12 May 2008)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

Interesting article in todays SMH:

Ambitions realised
Like Monarch, St Barbara Mines has long held ambitious plans. But it is a lot closer to delivering. Since picking up assets from the administrators of Sons of Gwalia in 2005, St Barbara has worked hard to turn some tough mines into decent earners. 
St Barbara expects to produce 165,000 to 170,000 ounces at a cash cost of $525 to $550 an ounce this year. The company is looking forward to its long-awaited, high-grade $117 million Gwalia Deeps project to enter production in the September quarter.

The managing director, Ed Eshuys, said his company should be producing gold at a rate of 450,000 ounces a year by December and hoped to become a 1 million ounce producer by 2010 through additional discoveries or acquisitions.

St Barbara is spending $35 million a year on exploration, with an average discovery cost of $20 an ounce.

http://business.smh.com.au/digging-deep-for-golds-rich-rewards/20080511-2d12.html?page=2


----------



## noirua (13 May 2008)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

St Barbara have slumped badly with the gold price and stand a longway from the 2008 closing high of 98 cents. This radio report, back in April, is interesting in that it lays out the prospectus in WA:  http://www.brr.com.au/event/44506


----------



## noirua (21 May 2008)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



noirua said:


> St Barbara have slumped badly with the gold price and stand a longway from the 2008 closing high of 98 cents. This radio report, back in April, is interesting in that it lays out the prospectus in WA:  http://www.brr.com.au/event/44506



I've decided to increase my holding in St Barbara on the back of increased oil prices and of course gold. Looking cheap after the 35% pull back and worth a punt, MAYBE, for those who accept high risk, imho. One of the most interesting Aussie gold gambles, mainly at the very deep, Gwalia Deeps.


----------



## MRC & Co (21 May 2008)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

Agree Noirua, I opened a position at close today.  

Gold at least to me, looks like it's ready to go on a run.  

SBM - Great volume today, large spread, closed near the high, broke out of a (weak) descending triangle.

Really want to see it break the $0.75 mark to see it breakout of it's longer term trendline from it's highs.  

RSI is also confirmation, with it about to break it's late April high, despite price still being far from it's respective price on the same date.  

Of course, all comes down to POG!  

Good luck too all on board!

You still holding *Festivus*, or did you get spooked?


----------



## Uncle Festivus (22 May 2008)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



MRC & Co said:


> You still holding *Festivus*, or did you get spooked?



I dropped 20% from the port @ 85c to get some cash for others, but still hangin in there . Still waiting for a BIG event before commiting to more gold stocks, and looking at physical too at the right time ie if when the $AU has a meaningfull correction to give the local price a kick? Waiting, waiting.....

PS this is still grossly undervalued _if_ Ed & the boys deliver on their promises!


----------



## MRC & Co (22 May 2008)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



Uncle Festivus said:


> looking at physical too at the right time ie if when the $AU has a meaningfull correction to give the local price a kick? Waiting, waiting.....
> 
> PS this is still grossly undervalued _if_ Ed & the boys deliver on their promises!




Yeh, these are the two points for me!

The AUD is killing us gold investors here at the moment!

Definately undervalued, another reason I got on board, along with the technicals!  

A few profit takers today by the looks of it, but enough buyers came in to hold it up.


----------



## explod (22 May 2008)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



MRC & Co said:


> Yeh, these are the two points for me!
> 
> The AUD is killing us gold investors here at the moment!
> 
> ...



\

Yep, could not help myself.  Back in today as I believe the gold price has built up the momentum to break resistance at U$950 and then may test the high.  September is the next hot season for gold which is a way off yet so a lift of buying here due to oil etc. would be very bullish indeed.

The rise in gold over the last few years has more than offset the change in currency between us and the US.   It is an issue given more credence than it should IMHO.     Just another throwaway from the financial industry.  Many of the old seniors got burnt (the suckers) following the 1980 spike and have turned everyone off since.

Cant' see much risk in a punt on SBM anyway.


----------



## eddyeagle (4 June 2008)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

Has anyone got any thoughts as to why SBM has fallen from a high of 98 cents in early March to close around 56 cents today? 

I cannot see any negative news and the latest presentation looks solid?


----------



## 56gsa (4 June 2008)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



56gsa said:


> seems SBM not so confident about gold price maintaining its momentum...   from an article in the age




Eddy - it may just be pure coincidence but my post back on 9 March about how SBM were re-hedging (and at US$800) was around the time that the sp topped out...  i haven't tried to track down how much they have hedged but if it is a significant amount then i presume this reduces the upside for SBM

they're due to release a revised resource estimate this month - hopefully the steady decline isn't related to the results of this estimate ...

cheers


----------



## tradingforwealth (4 June 2008)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



56gsa said:


> Eddy - it may just be pure coincidence but my post back on 9 March about how SBM were re-hedging (and at US$800) was around the time that the sp topped out...  i haven't tried to track down how much they have hedged but if it is a significant amount then i presume this reduces the upside for SBM
> 
> they're due to release a revised resource estimate this month - hopefully the steady decline isn't related to the results of this estimate ...
> 
> cheers




when it was 98c the goldprice was over 1030us per ounce.  Its just following the goldprice slide but a more exaggerated selling on SBM.

I don't want to make any predictions but i hope its up in 6months time and SBM delivers their promises


----------



## eddyeagle (4 June 2008)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

Just slightly more exaggerated!

Gold at $1030 is 17% above the current price of $880.

98 cents is 75% above 56 cents!

Yeah lets just hope they deliver and that the SP performance is better in the 2nd half of 2008 than it has been in the last three months!


----------



## Uncle Festivus (4 June 2008)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



eddyeagle said:


> Just slightly more exaggerated!
> 
> Gold at $1030 is 17% above the current price of $880.
> 
> 98 cents is 75% above 56 cents!




Which could mean it's oversold? I am still waiting to see how much collateral damage will be inflicted from the weakness in the general market, but starting to get in the 'zone' for me. I will still wait for Gwalia to be proven though?


----------



## solomon (4 June 2008)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

Sometimes it helps just to tell someone you are hurting. I'm hurting on SBM, but it still seems to stack up on the fundamentals. Are there any chartists who could take a stab at support? To me it looks like no mans land ever since the break below the previous low.


----------



## Uncle Festivus (4 June 2008)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

I don't claim to be a chartist, but my view is that although it has broken a support area, there appears to be forming a descending wedge, which is bullish?


----------



## Sean K (4 June 2008)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



Uncle Festivus said:


> I don't claim to be a chartist, but my view is that although it has broken a support area, there appears to be forming a descending wedge, which is bullish?



Maybe, but you could just as easily draw that line through other parts of the S&R to get a pretty good downtrend channel UF without a wedge. Maybe just a wedge. You'd expect some pretty good support around that sideways move between 45-65 though.


----------



## solomon (5 June 2008)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

Thanks Uncle Festivus for the chart and analysis. Your chart confirms my gnawing concern that the technical support is anyone's guess ...


----------



## solomon (7 June 2008)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

Well the gold price action overnight could be the thing that kicks SBM in a positive direction. I'm hoping so


----------



## Uncle Festivus (10 June 2008)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

SBM kicking the tin again. Probably between 55-60c maybe?



> St Barbara Limited – Request for 2 + 2 Trading Halt
> 
> St Barbara Limited (St Barbara) requests “back to back” trading halts for a
> total of four (4) trading days pursuant to Listing Rule 17.1 to be implemented
> ...


----------



## oldblue (10 June 2008)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



Uncle Festivus said:


> SBM kicking the tin again. Probably between 55-60c maybe?




No, 2 for 7 issue at 40c ! with a big institutional placement component.
It seems to be becoming the fashion for companies to raise new capital in this fashion, diluting shareholders' interests by attracting institutional money at a discount.
I guess that's the only way they can obtain underwriting but it's not encouraging for retail shareholders.


----------



## Uncle Festivus (10 June 2008)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



oldblue said:


> No, 2 for 7 issue at 40c ! with a big institutional placement component.
> It seems to be becoming the fashion for companies to raise new capital in this fashion, diluting shareholders' interests by attracting institutional money at a discount.
> I guess that's the only way they can obtain underwriting but it's not encouraging for retail shareholders.




Yep, jumped the gun a bit there. This explains a few things like why the SP was tanking for a while now. All along the insto's and those in the know (insiders) were offloading most likely? Still, it could be a good thing at 40c if the reserves are proven up and the update this month confirms it, as Ed has indicated. It's probably a better way than the interest rates they would have to pay otherwise, and the dilution shouldn't be detrimental if the reserves and production are to be ramped up as they have indicated?


----------



## GoHardHomie (10 June 2008)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

Yep they're raising a fair whack of money - $100+ million from memory.

I never like to see my shareholding being diluted but i can sort of see the position they're in - need money but no one willing to lend it.

Here's hoping that they don't need to issue more shares for financing ever again (or when they do i hope it's at a multiple to its current sp)

And i do like how they have opted for a continuous halt, seems a smart way to negate some of the inevitable downdraft of the sp. 

And my last hope (for this post anyways!) is that the sp reacts in the same style that Newcrest's did after their capital raising - up up and away!

Cheers to all


----------



## whitta27 (12 June 2008)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

heres a spreadsheet .
probably wrong but round about idea if u throw some figures into the cells in yellow.

whit


----------



## VViCKiD (15 June 2008)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

is anyone taking up the retail offer on this one ? if so, do you know how to pay by bpay ? it doesn't really mention it in the prospectus.


----------



## oldblue (15 June 2008)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



whitta27 said:


> heres a spreadsheet .
> probably wrong but round about idea if u throw some figures into the cells in yellow.
> 
> whit




Nice one, whitta!

Some interesting results. I tried some lower numbers in the P/E cell and could see the thinking behind today's apparently low SP.
I'll keep it on my watchlist though.


----------



## The Ferret (16 June 2008)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

This is BS.... smacked down to 38 cents in early trade.....

I knew it would take a hit when trading resumed... but this heavy??? Man...


----------



## explod (16 June 2008)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

So who is going to take up thier entitlement when one can buy them on market at 38cents today.   Opportunity for the big boys here.   My holding is only small but it hurts.


----------



## saichuen (16 June 2008)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



explod said:


> So who is going to take up thier entitlement when one can buy them on market at 38cents today.   Opportunity for the big boys here.   My holding is only small but it hurts.




Good point and that is exactly what I did. I have added more to my position at current price. Nice!


----------



## Ashsaege (16 June 2008)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



saichuen said:


> Good point and that is exactly what I did. I have added more to my position at current price. Nice!




Yeh my portfolio is *hurting* at the moment, but a great time to pick up some more! I wander who would be selling out at the moment...


----------



## prawn_86 (16 June 2008)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

Tell me guys, why is now such a good time to pick more up?

Whats to say it wont go lower?

The last few posts have provided no analysis at all, and could be considered low content. Please provide reasonings for your opinions...


----------



## Uncle Festivus (16 June 2008)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

Ouch - good bye weak hands - backing the truck up


----------



## nick2fish (16 June 2008)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

I as well was somewhat shocked and dismayed at what I saw this morning. As an entitlement participant I always thought 2 for 7 wasn't going to be enough for me .... but with a nice little top up today I think it will be


----------



## Sean K (16 June 2008)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



Uncle Festivus said:


> Ouch - good bye weak hands - backing the truck up



LOL UF.  Might be a good move on what looks to be fear and panick. 

Got an objective reason as to why it's been sold off?

Just panick? Fear? Uncertainty? 


Must remind myself of a classic quote:

"The market can stay irrational longer than you can stay solvent", or words to that effect. 

Good luck! Truly.


----------



## Uncle Festivus (16 June 2008)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



kennas said:


> LOL UF.  Might be a good move on what looks to be fear and panick.
> 
> Got an objective reason as to why it's been sold off?
> 
> ...




Look at it this way - it's fully underwritten @ 40c, and those who are selling don't think it will go above 40c EVER again??? or panic selling or like cash better??? who knows, who cares?

It's not as if there's been a drastic production down grade to go hand in hand with the SP sell off, in fact the funds are going to be used for a dramatic UPGRADE if I have read it correctly. 

This is as typical as you get, the oversold over reaction. If this SP isn't attractive to the punters then it's simple - don't buy it. I can see very good value at this price, based on the data available. FWIW ?


----------



## Sean K (16 June 2008)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



Uncle Festivus said:


> This is as typical as you get, the oversold over reaction. If this SP isn't attractive to the punters then it's simple - don't buy it. I can see very good value at this price, based on the data available. FWIW ?



I agree, oversold, but I just can't help wondering sometimes when a stock tanks like this. I suppose the odds are an overreation and those buying on this fear will be rewarded.

Can't help think back to BDG though....eeeek!

Not saying they have similar projects, I just remember us ranting about the fundamentals and value all the way from $1.00 to 30c. On top of a capital raising around 80c? to institutions etc...  

Hopefully SBM is a completely different kettle of fish!


----------



## explod (16 June 2008)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

The point I was trying to hint at earlier is that at this price they may not get enough takers on the new issue.   That banks at the moment dont' want anymore.  OK to have the gold in the ground but you have to get it out.  A takeover is what will loom large now and some of the bigger Co.s. are hungry for the stuff in the ground.


----------



## nick2fish (16 June 2008)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



explod said:


> The point I was trying to hint at earlier is that at this price they may not get enough takers on the new issue.   That banks at the moment dont' want anymore.  OK to have the gold in the ground but you have to get it out.  A takeover is what will loom large now and some of the bigger Co.s. are hungry for the stuff in the ground.




The question should be asked what is the price of a mining company that produces over 200k ounces per year ,certainly over 0.38c I would suggest IMO.(dependent of existing debt arrangements and gold price)
 That is without the success of their fund raising's. 
As I see it they are capital raising to fast track production capabilities resulting in a dramatic increase in gold produced. It is not to start up production or fund further exploration. Dilution should be compensated by sp re-rating given higher production. Takeover ?...bring it on I say


----------



## Uncle Festivus (16 June 2008)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



explod said:


> The point I was trying to hint at earlier is that at this price they may not get enough takers on the new issue. That banks at the moment dont' want anymore. OK to have the gold in the ground but you have to get it out. A takeover is what will loom large now and some of the bigger Co.s. are hungry for the stuff in the ground.




Explod, the Offer is fully underwritten by Macquarie Capital Advisers Limited. 

A takeover? Not that I have to convince _you_, but what value is a 10M oz resource??? 2.3Moz reserves, 300koz production for the next financial year, targeting 1Moz production by 2010 (which isn't that far away now) - going for 38c today? Is there a more compelling gold story going round? Subject to the POG of course .​


----------



## Sean K (16 June 2008)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

Gents, we're all well above calling sp's as an indication of valuation, and in comparison to other stocks. Perhaps you might like to spalsh up a market cap? Before the offer they had about 800m on issue at @ .40 = $330m ish. How many more shares are they issuing in total which will dilute this value to ?? One thing is for certain though, their MC to oz au is getting pretty compelling. On the above figures (no raising) it's about $39 an oz, which for a producer is very low. Can you adjust the figures for a current MC to oz au at the projective shares on issue to current sp to current jorc? What's the value look like then?


----------



## oldblue (16 June 2008)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

I would think the bad news from MON coming at this time is having an effect on the SBM SP. It doesn't help seeing another attempt to reactivate a mine fail, or at least be put on hold, when SBM is in the process of doing just that. The wobbly gold price isn't helping either when the company is looking to raise capital. 
Not surprising that the SP is under pressure but the extent to which it is, is.



Disc: Not holding, but interested.


----------



## nioka (16 June 2008)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

SBM have gone "ex rights". Anyone with rights to buy at 40c can still profit by selling at todays 38c if they are making a loss on the ones they sell. Tax losses are probable if the shares had been bought at the higher prices. It is normal for there to be a rush of selling causing a drop in price after the shares go ex rights.
 I would expect the price to improve from the 38c mark very quickly, maybe even today. On this assumption I have had a dabble in SBM while it is at these prices. Even though it is a week since the record date I suspect this is still the major cause for the drop although there are most likely other factors. June is a month where strange things happen.


----------



## Uncle Festivus (16 June 2008)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



kennas said:


> Gents, we're all well above calling sp's as an indication of valuation, and in comparison to other stocks. Perhaps you might like to spalsh up a market cap? Before the offer they had about 800m on issue at @ .40 = $330m ish. How many more shares are they issuing in total which will dilute this value to ?? One thing is for certain though, their MC to oz au is getting pretty compelling. On the above figures (no raising) it's about $39 an oz, which for a producer is very low. Can you adjust the figures for a current MC to oz au at the projective shares on issue to current sp to current jorc? What's the value look like then?




Kennas, some quick calcs shows that the equivalent share price dilution, all things being equal, should be around 43c, if you compare the data when the share price was at 56c to the SP now @38c ie anything lower than 43c is discounting the MC/ounces more than the dilution effects. (Do Your Own Calcs to confirm )

Other notes - underwriter 'out' clauses - if spot price falls below $804 or S&P/ASX300 Resources falls more than 15% from date of underwriting agreement.


----------



## nioka (16 June 2008)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



Uncle Festivus said:


> Kennas, some quick calcs shows that the equivalent share price dilution, all things being equal, should be around 43c, if you compare the data when the share price was at 56c to the SP now @38c ie anything lower than 43c is discounting the MC/ounces more than the dilution effects. (Do Your Own Calcs to confirm )



 Those calculations make no allowance for the extra cash raised. If the company intends to use the cash to increase production and that increase was not possible without the extra cash then the SP value need not be less than it was before the issue. The question is "will the new issue result in a profit increase proportional to the funds raised". On the information available I believe that will be the case and my target price is the 56c.


----------



## Uncle Festivus (16 June 2008)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



nioka said:


> Those calculations make no allowance for the extra cash raised. If the company intends to use the cash to increase production and that increase was not possible without the extra cash then the SP value need not be less than it was before the issue. The question is "will the new issue result in a profit increase proportional to the funds raised". On the information available I believe that will be the case and my target price is the 56c.




I think that's correct as I see it too - there is currently no 'premium' in the SP for upgrades or benefits of increased production? A sizable discount actually if the forecasts are correct.


----------



## Go Nuke (16 June 2008)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

Does this give anyone a comparison?

Sorry I'm hopeless at this numbers thing.

*IAU* Mkt cap $134Mil
*EPS* -12.0, 1.2, 3.9, 14.0
*P/E Ratio for sector* 2.01
*Total Debt*18.467Mil

Producing approx 80,000 oz/yr at the Paulson gold Mine.
(Not taking into account the exploration in Argentina which is expected to hold 404,000 oz of gold equivalent {which includes 7.6 million ounces of silver} )

VS 

*SBM* Mkt cap $557Mil
*EPS* 0.4, 0.6, 9.1, 15.1
*P/E Ratio for sector* 14.2  (<-- This is good right?)
*Total Debt* 99.811 Mil

 Though it does look as though SBM are producing a heap more gold than IAU.

The Southern cross mine produced 171,000 oz for 2007 with a operating cost of between $525 and $550.
And Gwalia prospect to produce about 100,000 oz per year with a projected cost of about $405 per year.

Anyway, Im probably comparing Lemons with watermelons..lol.


----------



## nioka (16 June 2008)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

A report from my contact in the area.
" St barbara took over a lot of the old Sons of Gwalia operations which had accumulated a considerable enviromental liability over the years. However they do have a good underground development project near Leanora with a good orebody at depth ( 1 km down). They have been pumping money into the decline to allow access to the ore. Not sure how far off planned completion is. I wouldn't mind betting that a larger organisation will take them over if this project proves as profitable as is thought. Apart from that I don't know much."


----------



## jman2007 (16 June 2008)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

I was lucky enough to have some spare time passing through Leonora today, so I poked my head into the Gwalia pit (there is a viewing platform). It is definitely one of the larger pits in the area, their new 800m primary vertical ventilation system was blasting happily away across the other side.

Pretty shocked to see this get a pounding in the market today...perhaps a bit of overreaction? I don't know much about their operations, but their cash costs per ounce from their last quaterly were fairly decent from their other underground operation, approx $530 or so.

They're predicting 5-6 g/t from Gwalia undergound once production commences, and they would need at least this to justify the enormous cost in constructing the decline over this distance, but at least they have some kind of track record for running an underground op successfully.

Definitely a terrible day for Oz Au miners though 

jman (dnh)


----------



## explod (16 June 2008)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



Uncle Festivus said:


> Explod, the Offer is fully underwritten by Macquarie Capital Advisers Limited.
> 
> going for 38c today? Is there a more compelling gold story going round? Subject to the POG of course .​




Could not agree more, just wanted to draw some full discussion.  Had to be out today but backing my truck ASAP also.


----------



## VViCKiD (16 June 2008)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

hopefully the pog tonight will lift the sp tommorow .... 
i bought 20000 @ $0.65 
only if i was 3 weeks late... damn !


----------



## 56gsa (17 June 2008)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

attached spreadsheet with numbers for new shares issued and new monies raised - suggests if you add cash to mkt cap the price should be 0.52

however there's no announcement to say these additional funds will increase production (infact they announced a slight decrease and slight increase in cash cost) - thus you get what one broker suggested was a 22% dilution...  giving a price of 0.44.  Also you get .43 if you divide mkt cap b4 placement with new number of shares (ie not taking into account extra cash)  -- so overall a range between 43-52.

This is all based on a pre-placement mkt cap @ 56 cents/share... but i suspect the sell down before announcement was because those in the know knew...   before the sell down the sp was 70 cents.  So this gives a different range of 54 to 63 cents after the placements.

i seem to recall that SBM were announcing a new resource statement this month

also gold is going bezzurk atm 

trouble is i'm going away next monday - what if i don't get my offer sheet - thinking i may as well buy on market??


----------



## explod (19 June 2008)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



VViCKiD said:


> hopefully the pog tonight will lift the sp tommorow ....
> i bought 20000 @ $0.65
> only if i was 3 weeks late... damn !




Well I had a dip in to seek for the longer term at .71 back a bit, so dont' feel too bad.  But got a good parcel today at .385    I think (imho) that we will be pleased with SBM by the start of 2009.


----------



## Ashsaege (19 June 2008)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



explod said:


> Well I had a dip in to seek for the longer term at .71 back a bit, so dont' feel too bad.  But got a good parcel today at .385    I think (imho) that we will be pleased with SBM by the start of 2009.




I remember buying in at 82 cents thinking 'you beauty!'... then it hit 96cents and i thought 'You BEAUTY!'...


----------



## VViCKiD (19 June 2008)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



Ashsaege said:


> I remember buying in at 82 cents thinking 'you beauty!'... then it hit 96cents and i thought 'You BEAUTY!'...




I guess u will all be taking up the rights ? Does anyone know when we will be receiving our forms ? I want to pay by bpay but couldn't find the bill code on the prospectus


----------



## Ashsaege (20 June 2008)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



VViCKiD said:


> I guess u will all be taking up the rights ? Does anyone know when we will be receiving our forms ? I want to pay by bpay but couldn't find the bill code on the prospectus




I would take up the rights, but my capital has dwindled away into other stocks. Im not sure where the bill code is either, sorry.


----------



## 56gsa (20 June 2008)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

forms were sent to eligible retailers on Thursday - bpay code will be on that

i'm going to be OS and won't see my form - asked them to fax, email, give me the bpay number of the phone... sorry can't do that...  bloody SBM

anyway can always stock up on the market for less than 40c so not a big hassle


----------



## eddyeagle (23 June 2008)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

SBM share price really in the dog house at the moment. 

Two positives though include Barclays becoming a substantial holder on 17 June and also the MD Ed Eshuys buying 5 million shares on 18 June... So I'm hanging in there...


----------



## Undertow (23 June 2008)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

I once had shares in SBM.

What reasons are there to explain the recent price fall?

I know the general market conditions are not good but there must be something else to cause to shares to almost halve in a few months or so.


----------



## Uncle Festivus (23 June 2008)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



eddyeagle said:


> SBM share price really in the dog house at the moment.
> 
> Two positives though include Barclays becoming a substantial holder on 17 June and also the *MD Ed Eshuys buying 5 million shares on 18 June*... So I'm hanging in there...




Mmmm..... so you think there might be a convenient upgrade announcement due to get the placement over 40c and in the money???


----------



## shaunm (24 June 2008)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



eddyeagle said:


> SBM share price really in the dog house at the moment.
> 
> Two positives though include Barclays becoming a substantial holder on 17 June and also the MD Ed Eshuys buying 5 million shares on 18 June... So I'm hanging in there...




I hear you Eddy. I have to hang in there as I bought in the high 80's
I'm so tempted to buy now to try and average down but I don't know how much lower she'll go.


----------



## explod (24 June 2008)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

At peak gold  $US1030 SBM was at .95   It then drifted down with the Gold price to .55 (a drop of .40) prior to the announcement.   In  the same time Lihir Gold went from a high of 4.45 to 2.90. Has now gone up with gold to 3.08

A look at most other gold stocks will show the same.  A couple of exceptions who have some upgrade reports.

So hit with the volatile movements of markets we have a lot of nervousness.  The mickey trigger is stickey.   After the SBM drop of .40 cents we then have dilution of share value for the new issue and a consequential drop of a further 18.5 cents as of last close.

The two drops have made the overall effect monumental.  Stops would have been taken out everywhere and huge fear also involved as the value of the moment in charge of all senses.

We may go lower today with a drop in gold overnight.   But I see value in this company, and that appears to have improved (by all reports) since the peak of gold on March 3.  So even if we were to drift to .30cents, just add back the 40cents which again IMHO will be there (gold in my take will return above the previous high by September) then you have a value of .70cents.

And that is just my


----------



## explod (24 June 2008)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

And I have no doubt that some shorts in the know would have had a field day also as well as some end of financial year unloading.

From early July , after offer close, we should see some turn around.


----------



## VViCKiD (24 June 2008)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

can anyone explain to me what the point of taking up the offer if i can buy from market at a cheaper price ?


----------



## Sean K (24 June 2008)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



VViCKiD said:


> can anyone explain to me what the point of taking up the offer if i can buy from market at a cheaper price ?



To be corrected by someone closer to the company:

None. 

Unless you are happy to provide a donation.


----------



## explod (24 June 2008)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

What we have is a good old shake out.

Noticed yesterday just before lunch a huge dump, and then again right on the close.     There was also a lot of those same small number auto sales.   Someone is trying to shake off the nervous nellies for thier plays.


----------



## Trembling Hand (24 June 2008)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



explod said:


> What we have is a good old shake out.




LOL. When does a new high to a new 2 1/2 year low in 3 months turn in to a disaster?? After a 90% fall?


----------



## explod (24 June 2008)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



Trembling Hand said:


> LOL. When does a new high to a new 2 1/2 year low in 3 months turn in to a disaster?? After a 90% fall?




Are you suggesting a bottom of .095 cents.

I notice the buys today at market have been large and most of the sells very small, as in intervals and even numbers in value.   There is considerable large player intervention in this to hold it at the current level.  IMHO, and would suggest the current level is near the base, for the moment.


----------



## Uncle Festivus (24 June 2008)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

I have been experimenting with a Google Docs spreadsheet at

http://spreadsheets.google.com/pub?key=pU-CyOZ-EOdoG1MmpluLUCQ&gid=0

If anyone would like to collaborate on it just PM me.

Feel free to have a look and critique, although it's a work in progress and testing Google Finance features so some data is not complete ie cash & capex figures. But, even assuming that cash & capex is a breakeven excercise, I get a 'valuation' which is nearly twice the current share price. It doesn't include any exploration or gold price upside etc so a bit conservative?

Tax loss selling may come into it this week, as too today was the first tradable day for the insto's who have already taken the plunge? I bought some more today - as in marriage, hopefully for the better


----------



## MRC & Co (24 June 2008)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

Thank god I was not in this one, got out after it's false breakout back towards the end of May.  

That being said, it is right near a decent long-term support level now (at about that 33-34.5c mark), the volume after the gap has been very high, so there is definately some buying interest out there, however, I do not like the fact volume is increasing over the last 3 trading days while the stock continues to fall.  Though the price spread is not overly large, which is a positive.  

The next few days will be very interesting.  I would not be surprised to see this one find support around here and then look to have a crack at filling that gap above, an area right in the middle of a very strong resistance zone.  

2c

Cheers


----------



## eddyeagle (25 June 2008)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

Had a gut feeling yesterday after looking at the chart that SBM would bounce off 35 cents and it seems to have done so today, hitting an intraday hight of 39.5 cents before settling on 37 cents. Hopefully it can continue to rise from here!


----------



## explod (25 June 2008)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



eddyeagle said:


> Had a gut feeling yesterday after looking at the chart that SBM would bounce off 35 cents and it seems to have done so today, hitting an intraday hight of 39.5 cents before settling on 37 cents. Hopefully it can continue to rise from here!




Yep, noticed at about 1439hrs the buyers changed to larger than the sellers.  May not move up at all for a few days but very pleased to have loaded up at such a good price.


----------



## Uncle Festivus (26 June 2008)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

Could this be "money for jam"? SBM & Macquarie have a big interest in getting the retail component over the line fully subscribed so could we assume we will see a price at least over the 40c mark by close of offer, whether that be by 'helping' the share price or a well timed positive announcement? All things being equal, this one is a compelling candidate for some investor wealth creation at these levels? (refer spreadsheet link above)


----------



## VViCKiD (26 June 2008)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

this one has been performing terribly !!! even on a green day it's in the red.. 
I don't think I will be taking up the offer anymore... I bought 20000 @ 0.65 .. wish i waited 2 weeks later...


----------



## Uncle Festivus (27 June 2008)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



VViCKiD said:


> this one has been performing terribly !!! even on a green day it's in the red..
> I don't think I will be taking up the offer anymore... I bought 20000 @ 0.65 .. wish i waited 2 weeks later...



Patience, grasshopper, will be rewarded?


----------



## solomon (27 June 2008)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

I went in on SBM a while back at an average of 0.718 and have been hurting ever since. Yesterday I doubled up at 0.35 and all I can say is that the fundamentals drove me to it. Now I'm hoping it wasn't good money after bad, but the POG gives me hope.

What I'd really like to know is who has been selling SBM so hard? It just doesn't make any sense to me, SBM hasn't been at these levels since January 2006 (at a rough look at the chart) Can anyone educate me?


----------



## Uncle Festivus (30 June 2008)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



solomon said:


> I went in on SBM a while back at an average of 0.718 and have been hurting ever since. Yesterday I doubled up at 0.35 and all I can say is that the fundamentals drove me to it. Now I'm hoping it wasn't good money after bad, but the POG gives me hope.
> 
> What I'd really like to know is who has been selling SBM so hard? It just doesn't make any sense to me, SBM hasn't been at these levels since January 2006 (at a rough look at the chart) Can anyone educate me?




A reason to sell? Tax losses for anyone who is losing money? Interested to see what happens after today? (end of tax year).


----------



## Onvil (1 July 2008)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

With the sp now at 35c - Any thoughts what will happen to the sp, if as you'd expect, people don't take up their entitlement.  Noting the offer was underwritten, but did they really expect the sp to fall this much?


----------



## shaunm (1 July 2008)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



Onvil said:


> With the sp now at 35c - Any thoughts what will happen to the sp, if as you'd expect, people don't take up their entitlement.  Noting the offer was underwritten, but did they really expect the sp to fall this much?




I heard that the placement was fully covered. I hope it can improve from here as this is a sorry tale for me.
I have been so close to taking a loss and putting it into the coal & IO plays that have done so well for me. But I swore to myself not to sell for  aloss again, a vow I made after my hasty sells during the January plummit ouch.


----------



## solomon (3 July 2008)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

I don't get the price movement of SBM since the announcement of the offer. It is as if someone with deep pockets is trying to hurt the company by punishing the sp. Gold is up, SBM have $63m of instiutional money in the coffers, and she just keeps on going down.


----------



## explod (3 July 2008)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



solomon said:


> I don't get the price movement of SBM since the announcement of the offer. It is as if someone with deep pockets is trying to hurt the company by punishing the sp. Gold is up, SBM have $63m of instiutional money in the coffers, and she just keeps on going down.





I agree, as a holder have been watching with some concern but have realised that some form of manipulation is going on.   

Two thoughts:-

As the sharprice has gone below offer price of .40 cents, the underwriters are leverging into extra shares on market to dispose of later and thereby offset the loss. 

At the very low price to value (IMHO) it has become a target for takeover.  Stock shorting is part of that game.  Have been discussing with Uncle Fest in pm,s and he sent me a spread of sales which indicated auto buying and selling that was moving the price into orders.   Some of the huge dumps have been right on the close of the market, again to keep it repressed.

Monday will be interesting.   I sent a message to the Company this afternoon stating these thoughts and that they ought to be letting shareholders into their take on the situation.  Not holding my breath but perhaps some pressure from others could help.   Certainly feel that the regulator could have been asking questions.  They do it as a matter of course on sharp rises, this situation should be no different.   

Unfortunately this regulation comes from the ASX (private enterprise) which I think is something the new Rudd Government ought to be having a close look at.

Anyway I increased my own holding at the lower prices and with no news forthcoming can only feel confident that we will return to sanity in the next few weeks.


----------



## Trembling Hand (3 July 2008)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



solomon said:


> It is as if someone with deep pockets is trying to hurt the company by punishing the sp.




LOL.



explod said:


> I agree, as a holder have been watching with some concern but have realised that some form of manipulation is going on.
> 
> At the very low price to value (IMHO) it has become a target for takeover.  Stock shorting is part of that game.  Have been discussing with Uncle Fest in pm,s and he sent me a spread of sales which indicated auto buying and selling that was moving the price into orders.   Some of the huge dumps have been right on the close of the market, again to keep it repressed.




LOL.

Its always the shorts manipulating. With naked shorts at 0.68%!

Would love for you to explain such rubbish. You have no idea who is selling and buying how can you state that you do. I mean is it any different that a ramp. 

The only facts are that the *market *has SBM priced at 0.33.


----------



## solomon (3 July 2008)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

On the SBM website the top shareholders are listed as:

M&G Group* (??Vanguard??)            10.05%
Deans Knight Capital Management 	6.20%
JPMorgan Chase & Co 	                6.07%
Barclays Group 	                                5.39%
AMP Limited 	                                5.27%
Merrill Lynch & Co. Inc. 	                5.17%

It just occurred to me that perhaps there could be a distressed seller?

Trembling hand - not everyone in the market buys and sells based on fundamental value - one just has to look at the hot money following the oil stocks around over the last month. So my hunch is that there is someone selling SBM for unusual reasons, Explod has put forward a Conspiracy Theory, I've put forward a Hurting Giant theory, are there other possibilities.


----------



## Ashsaege (4 July 2008)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

On the OXR forum there is talk of the Barclays Group is selling out of a lot of stocks due the US credit crunch. So they could be applying a lot of selling pressure on SBM  at the moment


----------



## cookiedude (4 July 2008)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

Personally I am not sure why you would purchase any shares in SBM at the moment - the stock is in a definite downtrend at the moment & nobody knows how low it will go… I was tempted to buy in at 0.35 but held out – waiting for the market to confirm the turn around before I get in.

Good luck to all holders.


----------



## solomon (4 July 2008)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



Ashsaege said:


> On the OXR forum there is talk of the Barclays Group is selling out of a lot of stocks due the US credit crunch. So they could be applying a lot of selling pressure on SBM  at the moment




Thanks Ashsaege that is very helpful. If there are no other theories then we shall have to wait and see.

Why I want to understand, or at least hypothesise, what is going on is that it will help me decide whether to get out or hang in there. For now I'm hanging in.


----------



## explod (4 July 2008)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

One can never be certain, but the selling seems to have begun to dry up this morning.

To 11am the last 3 days, Wednesday's volume was 4 million, Thursday's 2.6 mil and today at 1.75.

In making a decision to sell I ask myself, if I did not hold the stock would I buy it?    I hold the stock, and would buy but have enough.


----------



## Family_Guy (4 July 2008)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

Solomon seems to have nailed it. After the close it was announced that AMP and Barclays have dropped the stock. Barclays have been off loading for a week or 2 which probably explains a lot.

I'm a small holder.


----------



## pichmac70 (4 July 2008)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



Family_Guy said:


> Solomon seems to have nailed it. After the close it was announced that AMP and Barclays have dropped the stock. Barclays have been off loading for a week or 2 which probably explains a lot.
> 
> I'm a small holder.




Barclays and Amp only sold down a very small portion,just enough to keep the price below 40c maybe?

Just speculating,but I can't explain it any other way.

If they picked up some more on the 4,July well that will answer my question.


----------



## solomon (4 July 2008)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



pichmac70 said:


> Barclays and Amp only sold down a very small portion,just enough to keep the price below 40c maybe?
> 
> Just speculating,but I can't explain it any other way.
> 
> If they picked up some more on the 4,July well that will answer my question.




Well spotted about them only selling a small portion of their holdings (I only checked AMP, I'll believe you're right for Barclays). But why would they do that, it is only damaging themselves?

Some thinking out loud - well you know what I mean.

Maybe they are trying to undermine the retail part of the offer? But why?

Maybe they want to do that because they are pissed at the SBM management - unlikely.

Or perhaps they want to hurt the underwriter - maybe  - but it is an expensive way to hurt Macquarie - unlikely.

Or maybe they want to spoil the retal part of the offer so they can pick more up at a nice price from the underwriter who will no doubt look to unload all those shares they are going to be caught with?

Well now I'm out of ideas. Maybe Barclays just needed the cash - the Hurting Giant lurches taking casulties in its wake.


----------



## explod (4 July 2008)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

Barclays Bank has been dragged down by the sub-prime problem in August last year.   These problems have not improved and many of the institutions embroiled in this mess are having servere cashflow problems.  So reading between the lines they have to sell down some assets at any cost just to keep heads above water.


----------



## solomon (4 July 2008)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

If Barcays and AMP got in on SBM any time before Jan/Feb of 2006 then they wouldn't actually be selling at a loss (well unless they bought the huge ride up over $2 in the mid 90's).

I have no way of finding out, but it would be nice to know when they became substantial holders?


----------



## oldblue (5 July 2008)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

Perhaps Barclays and AMP are still selling but are obliged to make disclosure along the way? I don't know the rules about this but someone can perhaps clarify?

Disc: Not a holder but interested.


----------



## oldblue (5 July 2008)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



oldblue said:


> Perhaps Barclays and AMP are still selling but are obliged to make disclosure along the way? I don't know the rules about this but someone can perhaps clarify?
> 
> Disc: Not a holder but interested.




Re-reading the AMP announcement it looks to me that AMP has ceased to be "significant holder" in terms of the definition but is still a substantial holder.  From here on they could continue selling without notice and will only need to notify again if they buy and trigger the " significant holder" level.


----------



## Uncle Festivus (5 July 2008)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

All will be revealed in due course......? It's still worth substantially more than the current share price based on information publicly available. What is your risk/reward tolerance?


----------



## Santoro (8 July 2008)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



solomon said:


> If Barcays and AMP got in on SBM any time before Jan/Feb of 2006 then they wouldn't actually be selling at a loss (well unless they bought the huge ride up over $2 in the mid 90's).
> 
> I have no way of finding out, but it would be nice to know when they became substantial holders?




According to major shareholder list AMP bought in on 28/02/2008 acquiring 5.27% and Barclays on 22/10/2007 - 17/06/2008  acquiring 5.39%, or indeed these maybe when they annouced major shareholder status.

Seems unlikely they were in before 02/2006, but still a possibility.


----------



## solomon (8 July 2008)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

Thanks Santoro, the pressure is still on the price. So it seems that they, or one of them, is selling down (or out). With AMP a large chunk of their holding would be assets backing insurance 20m shares, but even though there are no 'unit holders' worried about fund performance, selling the insurance side down does impact the share price, which impacts the investment funds. The investment business (AMP Capital) owns - or owned - $30m shares. So I don't get what they are doing. Unless they have been selling off to just get under the radar so when the market recovers they can sell out undetected?

As for Barclays, they will probably keep selling if they are hurting as previously mentioned.

It looks to me as if there is going to be significant downward pressure on the price for a while to come, but I've lost so much now that I'm going to ride it out and hope for happier days in the months ahead.

---
these are merely my opinions and aren't financial advise.


----------



## Santoro (8 July 2008)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



solomon said:


> Thanks Santoro, the pressure is still on the price. So it seems that they, or one of them, is selling down (or out). With AMP a large chunk of their holding would be assets backing insurance 20m shares, but even though there are no 'unit holders' worried about fund performance, selling the insurance side down does impact the share price, which impacts the investment funds. The investment business (AMP Capital) owns - or owned - $30m shares. So I don't get what they are doing. Unless they have been selling off to just get under the radar so when the market recovers they can sell out undetected?
> 
> As for Barclays, they will probably keep selling if they are hurting as previously mentioned.
> 
> ...





Solomon,

I agree, its hard to remain optimistic, with the credit crunch loss predictions increasing in total (USD 1.5 trillion) , the sharemarket is taking a hammering, I suspect with more to come. I think cashing up is the call by institutions under pressure. 

I am sticking with this one because if stocks keeps falling, gold may be better bet than cash. Unfortunately I got in looking for a promising gold stock a few weeks back, could have done much better, in hindsight i think I should have gone with ZAUWBA...Perth Mint physical gold warrants......

Good luck to all holders....


----------



## solomon (10 July 2008)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

It looks to me as if there is going to be significant downward pressure on the price for a while to come, but I've lost so much now that I'm going to ride it out and hope for happier days in the months ahead.

---
these are merely my opinions and aren't financial advise.[/QUOTE]


Interestingly, the volume has dried up a bit this morning, so maybe this bodes well for the days ahead.

However, there is still no news on the retail component of the offer?


----------



## solomon (10 July 2008)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



solomon said:


> Interestingly, the volume has dried up a bit this morning, so maybe this bodes well for the days ahead.
> 
> However, there is still no news on the retail component of the offer?




At almost the moment I was typing this, trade in SBM stopped, its status is 'pre-open' but there is no news yet. There's probably going to be news, in fact it is probably being posted as I typ ...


----------



## solomon (10 July 2008)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

Gold production announcement - nice that they made it on the revised target, but not the news I was looking for.


----------



## explod (10 July 2008)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



solomon said:


> Gold production announcement - nice that they made it on the revised target, but not the news I was looking for.




I think the news is great.   The price pummelling has been so bad in my view that I began to suspect a production problem.  

My other thoughts are in previous posts.    A happier holder.

The commercial shorts on silver are in trouble and a capitulation must be close by.  Silver always leads gold as does a contracting $US, which is all happening.   SBM will bolt with it IMHO


----------



## VViCKiD (10 July 2008)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

Anyone think this will hit it's previous highs again ???  I bought in at 65 cents maybe 2 weeks before the announcement of share dilution...  still reallly really  hurting from it..


----------



## eddyeagle (10 July 2008)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

Does anyone read Fat Prophets and have any idea as to what they are saying about SBM at the moment? It is one of their favourite stocks...


----------



## solomon (10 July 2008)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

News later today was well evil at first glance - Ed the MD sold 5 million shares on 3 and 4 July.

Though I like the added explanation in the documentation - the shares were sold so that he could participate in the upcoming offer. Which means he sold at an average of 0.34 so that he could participate in the offer and buy at 0.40 - now that is one committed MD . I guess he is trying to bolster the numbers, or was pressured by the underwriter or has gone insane and we should all get out before the company implodes. Anyway I like his commitment to the cause!

The other bad news is that Merrill Lynch has also been a net seller, (added to AMP and Barclays) though I have now idea how to read all that stock loaning and returning stuff - it looks like someone in NY has been playing - and losing on this one (but that is a superficial reading of the data).

Anyway all of this actually says 2 things to me - hold on they can't sell forever - things maybe worse with the financials than we realise which is good for gold, but bad for people and the world at large.

---
caveat: NFA - DYOR


----------



## explod (11 July 2008)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

The news this morning as expected.  Raised the money so can plough it in.  Price jump with large buyers and small sellers.

Whew!!!!!    a tough few weeks but we can rest a bit easier.


----------



## Uncle Festivus (11 July 2008)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



explod said:


> The news this morning as expected.  Raised the money so can plough it in.  Price jump with large buyers and small sellers.
> 
> Whew!!!!!    a tough few weeks but we can rest a bit easier.




The underwriting clauses still have to hold till next close of business Wednesday 16th at least so still one final hurdle. I am looking forward to the resource upgrade in the next quarterly report though, and the increase in gold output to 300kozs, and maybe a development with the BDG holding?



> Macquarie Capital Advisers Limited, will, subject  to  the Underwriting Agreement (and none of  the  termination events as set out  in Section 8.4 of
> the  Prospectus  being  triggered  between  now  and  close  of business  on  16  July  2008),  subscribe  for  the  full  shortfall  of 123,554,066 New Shares.


----------



## solomon (11 July 2008)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

With Barclays, AMP and Merrill Lynch all now below the radar and Macquarie looking like they are going to be caught with a whole heap of stock (which they may not want) there could be pressure on the price for a while yet.

Some good positive news that impacted the bottom line could help, as Uncle suggested, or a further spike up in the POG. But any strength seems to be met with more selling at the moment and at the rate of 5-10m shares per day the selling could last for weeks.

I'm hanging in there though, good fortune to all holders.

caveat: NFA - DYOR


----------



## VViCKiD (11 July 2008)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

down on another surging and this one still gets hammmered... I am wondering when this selling will stop. Does anyone know of the reasons for AMP selling ?


----------



## sbmfan (11 July 2008)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

insto placement has knocked her about the ear but she will come good. hold your nerve. good management, good production profile, and lots of cash.


----------



## Uncle Festivus (14 July 2008)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

Still undervalued?



> Newly  discovered  high  grade  gold mineralisation  at  Jaccoletti,  1.5 km  from Marvel Loch
> Significant  intersections  include  *54m  @  8.1  g/t* from 243m, *21m @ 12.2 g/t* from 317m and *18m @ 7.6 g/t* from 244m
> Potential for underground development


----------



## explod (14 July 2008)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



Uncle Festivus said:


> Still undervalued?




Absolutely; IMVHO

Notice banks in aus being supported by future fund (and that's another disgraceful story, taxpayers foot the final calls).   The flight of institutional investors from SBM and others presents great bargains for the cash holders.


----------



## Sean K (14 July 2008)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

They are some fantasic intersections. 

Any ideas on time for a JORC on this?

Could be quite significant if the veins are uniform.



> True widths of the high grade ore shoot are interpreted to be in excess of 20 metres wide and between 50 and 80 metres in length.


----------



## Uncle Festivus (14 July 2008)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



explod said:


> Absolutely; IMVHO
> 
> Notice banks in aus being supported by future fund (and that's another disgraceful story, taxpayers foot the final calls).   The flight of institutional investors from SBM and others presents great bargains for the cash holders.




I'm not sure it's a 'flight' as such, maybe just keeping their exposure ratio's within limits. Generally I think the proverbial is about to hit the fan for the global money shuffling industry so ANY stock even remotely connected to gold will 'outperform going forward' as the anal-ists like to say 

The latest result is but one of several promising exploration targets here, but I think Tower Hill will be just as promising ie more to come.

And - no debt ie not at the mercy of banks.


----------



## nioka (14 July 2008)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

SP up 16% on good volume this morning. The good news will help sell the surplus being placed on the market by the funds holding the shares as a result of the failed loans and underwriting. Once those are disposed of we should see value return. I would not be surprised to see an offer from someone like Placer now that the reserves are increasing and the SP is low.


----------



## nick2fish (14 July 2008)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

No money so I had to sell to top up with some more. I feel like a kid stealing candy and getting away with it. Am I missing something ????


----------



## Paladin (20 July 2008)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

Well, I'll wade in with a cracked and dusty crystal ball.

This is looking to me like prime takeover stuff now. There's not really any such thing as intrinsic valuation on fundamentals in the current market. Long term, sure - but is Mac bank really wanting to be a long term investor here?

SBM is now in the position of having a very overexposed major shareholder. As major holder, I'd be very keen to have back channel discussions with anyone wanting to take over the company - at the 50c mark or better. It would be either that or resign myself to a long, long wait - and further possible falls. 

Banks aren't exactly in the best shape at the moment either.

I'm a newbie, but that's my read. Mac's butt is well and truly out in the wind on this one.


----------



## Uncle Festivus (21 July 2008)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

I would have to assume that MAC being lead underwriter that they would not be the only underwriter ie they would have farmed some out, so not entirely left holding the baby.



Now unless I'm reading a quarterly report from another company, going by the share price today, that also happens to be called St Barbara, then this report is exceptionally good news -
Proven & prob reserves increased by 43% to 3.1moz
Tower Hill reserves 323kozs
Nevoria reserves 270kozs
Mineral resource now 10.6Moz
Forecast production for 2009 - 300,000 oz
Negatives -


cash cost's up (for the qtr)
searching for new Cheif Operating Officer, and General Manager Exploration
corporate play in action? manipulation?
They now have the money and reserves. 

1 million oz by 2010?

Capitulation day?


----------



## Paladin (21 July 2008)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



Uncle Festivus said:


> I would have to assume that MAC being lead underwriter that they would not be the only underwriter ie they would have farmed some out, so not entirely left holding the baby.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Dunno. Tower Hill is shaky. Cash costs nearly at spot. I think that's why the price is tanking. I read this report as an overall negative. But then again, I can barely read. My uninformed punt would be for a long black candlestick today.

I doubt Mac Bank is happy today.


----------



## Uncle Festivus (21 July 2008)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



Paladin said:


> Dunno. Tower Hill is shaky. Cash costs nearly at spot. I think that's why the price is tanking. I read this report as an overall negative. But then again, I can barely read. My uninformed punt would be for a long black candlestick today.
> 
> I doubt Mac Bank is happy today.




Out of interest, what data are you looking at ie what cash cost? What do you see as negatives. Thanks

Can you see anything wrong with my spreadsheet?

http://spreadsheets.google.com/pub?key=pU-CyOZ-EOdoG1MmpluLUCQ


----------



## cuttlefish (21 July 2008)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

I've been tempted to buy in but holding off.  The Gwalia thing worries me - it has seemed ambitious from the start, they've had some small delays and overruns already and I'm not convinced there won't be more.

The placement overhang is large and the tanking of the share price of a 'blue chip' stock means the margin call/forced sell pressure will still be there in the background as well.  It might settle but I think until they demonstrate they've really got the Leonora thing under control the market might remain cautious.

My calls have been appalling lately though so this is probably a buy signal.


----------



## Trembling Hand (21 July 2008)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



Paladin said:


> Cash costs nearly at spot. I think that's why the price is tanking.




From the quarterly report,

Cash cost for year was at $555 AUD and $646AUD for quarter. spot price around 980ish AUD


----------



## Uncle Festivus (21 July 2008)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



Trembling Hand said:


> From the quarterly report,
> 
> Cash cost for year was at $555 AUD and $646AUD for quarter. spot price around 980ish AUD




Not sure either???

SBM made $55million profit before exploration & other expenses last fin year on production of 155koz, and have made a pretty confident guidance of a target of 300koz this fin year. Even discounting the profit margin by assuming the last qtr small increase, due to mill problems, carries over, we are still looking at a company worth more than the current share price.

The exploration potential has been totally discounted before the new issue at 54c, let alone now at 24c this morning. The reserves upgrade has more than made up for the dilution by the issue, in fact on my calc it is more per share than before.


----------



## VViCKiD (21 July 2008)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

From a technical perspective, this one looks like it's fallen through support of ~30 cents .. the capital raising really screwed this one up ... 


no idea where support will be next as it hasn't been this low in ages ...


----------



## Paladin (21 July 2008)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



Uncle Festivus said:


> Not sure either???
> 
> SBM made $55million profit before exploration & other expenses last fin year on production of 155koz, and have made a pretty confident guidance of a target of 300koz this fin year. Even discounting the profit margin by assuming the last qtr small increase, due to mill problems, carries over, we are still looking at a company worth more than the current share price.
> 
> The exploration potential has been totally discounted before the new issue at 54c, let alone now at 24c this morning. The reserves upgrade has more than made up for the dilution by the issue, in fact on my calc it is more per share than before.




As I understand it (and to repeat, I'm an idiot and getting my advice via my Sudanese taxi driver) $646 is after cost of sales adjustments and does not factor in depreciation etc. So some are pegging real cash costs at around the $800 mark which is close enough to the spot to be uncomfortable. But on the plus side, that's an aberrant result due to the crusher failure etc (how up front was the company about this, though?) and the company is nicely cashed up. Watching the stock today it looks like it's finding some support this afternoon. Bullish on this stock, and wanting to buy in when the price finds genuine support, but unsure where it will go from here. It seems to all hinge on Gwalia. Mac Bank, with its shares in other gold producers, is ideally placed to be sending out the takeover feelers, IMO.

The cashflow statement will be interesting reading. But please, everyone, weight my opinion lightly. I'm a newbie and learning the ropes myself.


----------



## Family_Guy (23 July 2008)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

Well.......6 driectors have topped up, so it can't be all that bad.....could it?
I topped up at .25c, so i'm happy, and the last 2 days have seen a slight rise each day.


----------



## Onvil (24 July 2008)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

Yeap - at 40c, so looks like they took up their entitlement, so they are showing some integrity (and hopefully confidence in SBMs future).  Lucky for the holders, imagine what would have happened to the sp if they didn't.

Big drop in gold this week (esp overnight) could eliminate any positives from the announcements.


----------



## Ashsaege (24 July 2008)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

I read in the Financial Review, a couple days ago, that there were a number of loyal shareholders who took up the 40cent offer - which shows good loyalty and confidence.... considering that at one stage you could pick up a few almost 50% cheaper on the market!

I would post the article... but we don't keep the Fin here at work


----------



## Uncle Festivus (24 July 2008)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

I also notice that the bid/ask volume ratio is now back with the bidders 'favour' eg 7.3m bid, 4.4m ask, quit a change from Monday even. If only the gold price came to the party, we would have had a much better 're-rating' of SBM. Fundamentals coming through for the true believers


----------



## GoHardHomie (24 July 2008)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

Anyone able to shed light on a row in Table 5: Cash operating Costs (page 4) in the June Quarterly Report? 

The one i don't understand is the 'Cost of Sales Adjustments' for 153? It brings the cash costs down from $799 to $646

Cheers


----------



## Ashsaege (24 July 2008)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

Cost of Sales Adjustments relates (I think) to the costs involve with suppliers, purchases etc for that period. So the Cash that leaves the business, during the period, that is involved with sales.


----------



## nioka (24 July 2008)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



GoHardHomie said:


> Anyone able to shed light on a row in Table 5: Cash operating Costs (page 4) in the June Quarterly Report?
> 
> The one i don't understand is the 'Cost of Sales Adjustments' for 153? It brings the cash costs down from $799 to $646
> 
> Cheers



 It is possibly a credit against the costs of mining stockpiled ore not processed to extract the gold and which will be processed in the following financial year. If it's not that then it is a mystery to me.


----------



## Uncle Festivus (24 July 2008)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



GoHardHomie said:


> Anyone able to shed light on a row in Table 5: Cash operating Costs (page 4) in the June Quarterly Report?
> 
> The one i don't understand is the 'Cost of Sales Adjustments' for 153? It brings the cash costs down from $799 to $646
> 
> Cheers




I have made enquires, and the consensus is this is another way to transfer/capitalise some current 'costs' that can't be attributable to the current qtr, to the future ie shows up as Deferred Mining Costs? Spreading current 'common' costs over the life of the mine or against future production?


----------



## eddyeagle (24 July 2008)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

Things are definitely looking a little less glum in the past few days for SBM!
Good to see the directors buying in. 
5% rise today despite a $25 fall in gold!
Now I just need SBM to double in price and I'll be back in the black!


----------



## Paladin (24 July 2008)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



eddyeagle said:


> Things are definitely looking a little less glum in the past few days for SBM!
> Good to see the directors buying in.
> 5% rise today despite a $25 fall in gold!
> Now I just need SBM to double in price and I'll be back in the black!




Well I'm not really factoring these director buys as a positive - though am happy to be corrected. As I understand it, the directors aren't strictly speaking buying in now - they're just taking up their 40c shares from the dismal offering recently. Which means they've all taken big hits (I think Ed lost about $460k as soon as that went through - the diff between the 40c he paid and the current SP). So the director buys, as I read them, reflect the confidence they had in the business a couple of months ago when they took up the offer, and when the SP was much higher than 40c, rather than that they have today (as with Macquarie). Did they have the option NOT to take the shares at 40c if the SP fell? I don't think so.

PS: I hope I'm not in breach of protocol, but seeing as there is so much mixed opinion on what the bl**dy costs of sales adjustments are, I've posted a thread about it in the newbies forum here in case someone not following this stock can shed some light. The guy at the Kebab shop who gives me all my tips in return for me holding him gently told me that I should be counting the actual cash costs as inclusive of that adjustment:

https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?p=317935#post317935


----------



## dizzy (25 July 2008)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

Notice of a Director's *SALES *today

11M shares sold 21, 22, 23rd July

Average price 26cents

Quote from announcement:

"Mr Eshuys informed the Company that he sold 11 million shares on-market on 21, 22 and 23 July 2008 following a rearrangement of his margin
lending facility."

Interesting . . .


----------



## Onvil (25 July 2008)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

Hope the short sellers don't smell blood and attack the stock - ala - Eddie Groves and ABC. 

Rise Gold rise


----------



## Paladin (25 July 2008)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



Onvil said:


> Hope the short sellers don't smell blood and attack the stock - ala - Eddie Groves and ABC.
> 
> Rise Gold rise




As per my previous post, Ed took a hammering on the failed offering. So clearly he's bought on margin (poor guy) and had to dump the shares he paid .40c for at market immediately - which accounts for the much of the high volume on the 21/22/23rd and also the share plummet on those days. So the shorters have probably already missed the boat. Unless the market fails to read the story for what it is.

As I said, the buys on the 21st weren't a sign of confidence at all. The SP has rallied fairly well, all things considered. Let's hope none of the other directors have to sell at well under what they paid to cover themselves.

Still no definite news on the cost of sales adjustments. That, for me, is the sword hanging over the short term potential of this stock. Whatever that 'adjustment' was makes for the difference between a mid and high cost producer.


----------



## MRC & Co (25 July 2008)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



Onvil said:


> Hope the short sellers don't smell blood and attack the stock - ala - Eddie Groves and ABC.
> 
> Rise Gold rise




Here we go again.

Can you even short sell SBM other than through a synthetic market such as CFDs?


----------



## cuttlefish (25 July 2008)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

As far as I understand it you can short anything you can organise a borrow for  (I've not done it I don't play in that league).


In relation to SBM - the forced sell is one thing - and its nice to see the market did absorb it and recover so maybe that sets a good floor - but its a bit of a worry that he had to sell it on market and couldn't find someone to place it with (unless it was sold without his approval or input). 

A market like this with the forced selldowns can present great opportunities - I'm not fully convinced that this is one of them yet though.

I did end up picking up a few over the past few days after it seemed to find some support, but not too many - I'm still a bit wary of the leonora startup and would like to see that bedded down, and a clearer picture of operating performance overall, before getting too carried away.


----------



## nick2fish (25 July 2008)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



Paladin said:


> Still no definite news on the cost of sales adjustments. That, for me, is the sword hanging over the short term potential of this stock. Whatever that 'adjustment' was makes for the difference between a mid and high cost producer.




With the share price of this company languishing around explorer levels ie: @ sbm reserve potential I really can't see how cost of sales is that important.
I know for a fact that there is not too many producing gold miners who are trading @ less than 0.30. (And I own them both). 
SBM is cheap for what it has. 
Gawlia decline is almost complete and into the high grade ore which will bring production costs down.
The swords hanging over SBM are Macs holdings, punter sentiment and POG
But then its only going to drop another 0.05 cause any lower would be ridiculous IMO


----------



## explod (26 July 2008)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



nick2fish said:


> I know for a fact that there is not too many producing gold miners who are trading @ less than 0.30. (And I own them both).
> SBM is cheap for what it has.
> Gawlia decline is almost complete and into the high grade ore which will bring production costs down.
> The swords hanging over SBM are Macs holdings, punter sentiment and POG
> But then its only going to drop another 0.05 cause any lower would be ridiculous IMO




To add, I watch size of buys on market and since Monday buy parcels have been much larger than sells, at times 75%.   First time since mid June.

And unless they put the whole of Fort Knox on the market in the next week I dont believe it will go down .05 either.   We will marvel at the low of .245 one day soon.


----------



## cuttlefish (26 July 2008)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

Its difficult - it seems like such a good opportunity and I did buy some shares last week but the more closely I look I'm still not convinced. I just had a detailed read through the Dec 07 half yearly report - and the gold operations at the moment are only marginally profitable and the development expenditure has been significant. There is a lot of risk around the startup of a new underground operation - grade in particular is paramount as we've seen in other operations that have started up of late.  (If I understand the current quarterly they are doing grade control drilling at the moment?).

Regardless of the size of the operation profitability is obviously crucial to value.   Not trying to be deliberately negative - just offering additional input and happy to hear further views.


Excerpt from Dec 07 cashflow report (this is just the operating cashflows I didn't include development and investing cashflows)

Receipts from customers (inclusive of GST)                   71,053
Payments to suppliers and employees (inclusive of GST) (62,171)
Interest received                                                      2,492
                                                          Interest paid (4,000)
                Finance charges – hire purchase agreements (42)
                                                Borrowing costs paid (165)

                        Net cash flow from operating activities 7,167


----------



## cuttlefish (26 July 2008)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



nick2fish said:


> I know for a fact that there is not too many producing gold miners who are trading @ less than 0.30. (And I own them both)




There's more than two producers trading below .30c but price isn't important ayway, market cap is.  (market cap vs current and future profitability is what is most important).


----------



## Uncle Festivus (26 July 2008)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



dizzy said:


> Notice of a Director's *SALES *today
> 
> 11M shares sold 21, 22, 23rd July
> 
> ...




The irony of the margin call - forced to sell at the absolute bottom, then watch as the price rebounds. Some corporate skull duggery going on?

Fridays closing bid/ask volume ratio

206 buyers for 8,498,260 units 132 sellers for 3,851,677 units 

Generally, another body blow for the money shufflers gives hard assets the disconnective edge. When will gold equities de-couple from the rest? LGL looking tasty again?


----------



## kbxk508 (27 July 2008)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

SBM Stats (current)

EV per Ounce (Resource): 38.6 A$/oz 
Market Cap: 406 A$m
Reserve: 3.07Moz
Resource: 10.56Moz
Cash & Investments: 120 A$m
Liabilities: 171.6 A$m 
Put Options: 34.6 A$m market to market (30/6) 
Total Cost per Ounce: 632 A$ (if cash cost is 560 A$/oz)

There are 7 other gold producers (KCN, RSG, AVO, CGX, MDL, DOM and AXM) with a Market Cap between 250 and 550 A$m including SBM with an Average EV per Ounce (Resource) 129.3 A$/oz.

Of these RSG has the highest cash cost 674 A$/oz with EV 55.4 A$/oz. Next highest are SBM and AXM whose EV is 77.5 A$/oz.

When SBMs price touched 24.5c its EV was a low 30.4 A$/oz and this for a company that is aiming to produce 300koz in 08/09 - amazing.


----------



## kenny (27 July 2008)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

How open is the register for SBM? I noticed it has about 1.3 billion shares with another 13.6 million listed options.

SBM is still unhedged isn't it?

kbxk508,

Thanks for the summary. How did you come to that cash operating cost? I vaguely recall the last quarterly saying the FY08 COS was closer to $555/oz.

Cheers,

Kenny


----------



## kbxk508 (27 July 2008)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



kenny said:


> How open is the register for SBM? I noticed it has about 1.3 billion shares with another 13.6 million listed options.
> 
> SBM is still unhedged isn't it?
> 
> ...




Hi Kenny,

Total Cost per Ounce (TCO) = (EV + Development Costs)/Mineable Ounces + Cash Cost per Ounce of Production

EV = Market Cap - Financial Assets* + Debt/Liabilitites = 401.7 A$m
Development Costs = 136.5 A$m, i.e. 126.5 A$m for Gwalia and 10 A$m for Southern Cross (re: Prospectus)
Mineable Oz = 100% of Reserve + 60% of (Resource - Reserve)

* Financial Assets: Cash (June Qtr), Investments: 49.534m BDG shrs, Put Options market to market (June Qtr), Inventories (Dec Half), Trade Receivables (Dec Half).

Note: I chose not to include property, plant & equipment, exploration & evaluation and deferred mining assets in my calculations. Had I included these in the calculation then EV is 221.7 A$m and EV/oz (Resource) is 21.0 A$/oz.     

kbxk508


----------



## oldblue (28 July 2008)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

Macquarie Equities have an "Outperform" on SBM with a target price of 60c after "coming off research restrictions".
I guess that means that they were involved in the recent capital raising.

DYOR


----------



## kenny (28 July 2008)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

Thanks kbxk508,

I must have been reading just the Cost of Production in the Quarterly. Good to have you incorporate the Dev costs and EV.

Oldblue,

Macquarie Capital were the underwriters for the recently completed 2 for 7 entitlement offer. They had to pick up the 123.5 million share shortfall. The funds were for Gwalia, Southern Cross projects and the usual "working capital requirements".

Cheers,

Kenny


----------



## dizzy (28 July 2008)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

Broker Target Prices:

Out of four brokers who cover SBM (but there could be others) two had it as a HOLD, and two a BUY (as at 23rd July).

Their target prices ranged from 30 cents to $1.20 

The average of the target prices was 84 cents.

(Source: Australian Super Stock Report)


----------



## Onvil (29 July 2008)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

Can anyone shed any light re: broker target prices.  ie when they have a target price of $X, do they indicate when they expect this to occur?


----------



## dizzy (29 July 2008)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



Onvil said:


> Can anyone shed any light re: broker target prices.  ie when they have a target price of $X, do they indicate when they expect this to occur?




I'm assuming they are 12-month targets but I haven't seen it written down - perhaps this could be confirmed (or otherwise) by someone who knows for sure.


----------



## Uncle Festivus (29 July 2008)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

Targets are ephemeral in this climate, as no matter how good the underlying fundamentals are, if someone or the market generally has an agenda then not much will stand in their way. It has to be especially good news to sway this market?

It looks as if there is some unfinished portfolio re-adjustments still going on today with some suspiciously large and pronounced sell orders taking the bidders out. (Ed, is that you?)

Normally after this type of rebound there is some sort of counter selling but not back to previous lows if the first rally was genuine, so looking for a double bottom of sorts? Maybe 28c to test support, any techo's care/brave enough to comment?


----------



## oldblue (29 July 2008)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



dizzy said:


> I'm assuming they are 12-month targets but I haven't seen it written down - perhaps this could be confirmed (or otherwise) by someone who knows for sure.





Macquarie Equities, for one, express theirs as " 12 month targets". Don't know about anyone else but it would seem reasonable to assume unless specified otherwise.


----------



## lsj84 (30 July 2008)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

Duetsch bank gave the latest target price at 0.3. Goldman gave at 0.6+, other smaller ones all gave 0.6 or above i remember. source: blommberg terminal


----------



## kbxk508 (31 July 2008)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



GoHardHomie said:


> Anyone able to shed light on a row in Table 5: Cash operating Costs (page 4) in the June Quarterly Report?
> 
> The one i don't understand is the 'Cost of Sales Adjustments' for 153? It brings the cash costs down from $799 to $646
> 
> Cheers




Cost of Sales Adjustment = Revenue other than that through Gold Sales, i.e. Silver and Base Metals Sales, Inventories, Bank Interest, Realised gain on gold derivatives etc.

e.g. in FY2007 this was 24.5 A$m on 171.2 koz or 143 A$/oz which is in line with what they quote every qtr. Just my opinion. Cheers.

kbxk508


----------



## Uncle Festivus (31 July 2008)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

It's not finished yet comrades, going by the multiple 500k lot SELL orders lined up, hitting 28c this morn. Although the other side of the equation is - who is buying up??? A bit more "sell soaking" to go yet, hopefully to line up with the cyclical gold bull breakout August/September? Note to SBM directors - don't buy on margin if you can't cover it!!!!

Edit:someone playing silly buggers now, big orders pulled? Market manipulation/capping?


----------



## MRC & Co (1 August 2008)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



Uncle Festivus said:


> Edit:someone playing silly buggers now, big orders pulled? Market manipulation/capping?




Yep, it's why you can really only take what goes to market.  A little bit of a scare/or joy and big orders in the cue can evaporate mighty quickly without ever hitting the market.  

I'm watching closely for a set-up, accumulation taking place by the looks.


----------



## Onvil (4 August 2008)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

Is anyone aware when Gwalia will actually commence production.  SBM continually state the Sept qtr, but given we're now in August, sure they could be a bit more specific.


----------



## Uncle Festivus (4 August 2008)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



Onvil said:


> Is anyone aware when Gwalia will actually commence production. SBM continually state the Sept qtr, but given we're now in August, sure they could be a bit more specific.




Eshuys interview on SBM website - 



> Feasibility study projections of a modest contribution to production from Gwalia Deeps in the
> September quarter, a more meaningful one in the December quarter, and 95,000oz for FY09,​
> were on track, he said.




Still looking for the double bottom to form around these levels. ​


----------



## Family_Guy (4 August 2008)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

I bought these at 25 2 weeks ago and sold when i made my goal of a 10% ,full profit in a couple of days. I'm very happy to jump back on at these prices and have bought again at 26 and placed at 25 and 24, just incase. I've even dipped into the extra funds for these. Bring it, biarch!!

Only, this time i will break my goals set out and hold.........so my warning is not to buy , as i will break my goal i'm bound to fail.

Please do not follow what i do, i just got karma'd.


----------



## Uncle Festivus (5 August 2008)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

Doh, looks like Ed has been margined again, 3 big parcels gone through this arvo dropping the price to 21c. I can see the picture in the real estate window - For Sale, a gold mine with $120m cash, 300kozs per year gold production, 10moz resources. Some corporate raiders circling now??


----------



## rub92me (5 August 2008)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

Finally bought in today at 21 cents with stop at 18.5 cents. It'll do whatever the market decides, but it's looking plenty oversold to me.


----------



## noirua (5 August 2008)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



rub92me said:


> Finally bought in today at 21 cents with stop at 18.5 cents. It'll do whatever the market decides, but it's looking plenty oversold to me.



I've done the same, buying that is, no stops. Purely on looking at the chart and hoping forecasts for a US$1200 per oz price come true.
The Aussie is falling against the Greenback with talk of the exchange rate falling a lot further.


----------



## cookiedude (6 August 2008)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

Damn. SBM down 34% in 2 days… To good to pass on.. Bought a small / speculative parcel today for 0.18


----------



## VViCKiD (6 August 2008)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

Can anyone explain to me why this stock has been castrated and hung alive ?  The fundamentals seem sound although production costs are slightly high. I bought in originally at 0.65 and have been hurting ever since ! I really can't understand why this stock has been hit harder than any other gold stock out there


----------



## ronnieling (6 August 2008)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

I bought in at 69.5c and theres alot of Red in my Portfolio.

The price got absolutely drilled before and after the retail capital raising resulting in a very small take-up and leaving the underwriters with the overhang.


----------



## lsj84 (6 August 2008)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

What's going on here, trading at a price like a to-be-bankrupt company. i think if the company can hold on until this selling frenzy pass off there would be a great come back. there shouldnt be any solvency issue? any1 knows why Duetsche bank gives 0.3 price target?


----------



## JAVN1 (6 August 2008)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

A lot of people hurting in the last few months. Just when you think its hit rock bottom it keeps falling. Bought in at .031 they went as low as .18 today.

Can anyone shed some light on this relatively health company with good prospects. 

Not to mention Gwalia which will be on line soon.


----------



## solomon (6 August 2008)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

A month ago I thought that things were going to get bad for SBM... due to three 5% plus holders all selling below the 5% reporting radar, which meant they could keep selling about 80mill shares (rough guess) each.



solomon said:


> ...
> 
> The other bad news is that Merrill Lynch has also been a net seller, (added to AMP and Barclays) though I have now idea how to read all that stock loaning and returning stuff - it looks like someone in NY has been playing - and losing on this one (but that is a superficial reading of the data).
> 
> ...




My take on this would be that there are some major players hurting and are forced to keep selling out and other small players who have been hit with increasing margin calls or sell out. Merrill Lynch is my guess for the hurting giant. There is news about that they are selling out of their CDO's which is linked to why NAB have written down (orwas it off ... I'm not following it) their CDO exposure of about $890m. So if Merrill Lynch is hurting bad and near the edge of collapse that would explain why there is selling at any price. In other markets buyers would jump in, but in this market my guess is that there is so much uncertainty about that the big money is sitting on the sidelines.

I doubled up at about 0.35c and am considering going again if it hits 16c.

All of the above is guess work, it ain't financial advice. Any others who want to try telling the tale of the ever sinking SBM price I'd love to hear it.


----------



## noirua (6 August 2008)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

This problem with borrowings nearly brought down St Barbara in the early 1990's and again about 4 or 5 years ago.
The risk factor is much higher now, as once again, there is a risk of lower profits than expected should the gold price tank and stay low for many years.
Sons of Gwalia had great problems considering the mining of gold from Gwalia deeps, nearly 2,000 metres, and this project is no stroll in the park for St Barbara.

I'm still confident about SBM despite the recent falls and have added stock two days in a row.


----------



## nioka (6 August 2008)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



lsj84 said:


> What's going on here, trading at a price like a to-be-bankrupt company. i think if the company can hold on until this selling frenzy pass off there would be a great come back. there shouldnt be any solvency issue? any1 knows why Duetsche bank gives 0.3 price target?




 The selling price for the shares need not be related to the general prospects although it normally would be. If there is unusual volume as there has been for the last 2 days, it couild be a leak of bad news to come but it is more likely to be pressured volume sellers. Sp does not inspire confidence.?????????


----------



## explod (6 August 2008)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

I loaded up with more today.

The volume of sales for July was the highest in five years.  Today we dropped through a support going back to Nov 05.  Next strong support would be 10 cents.  Todays volume was the highest since March.

There is still black box selling but it has eased back.  Today my take is that selling is capitulation of longer term holders but it is being met with some very big buys.   People are very scared and losing sight of fundamantals at this level.    There is no hint or evidence of anything out of the ordinary.  

If we look at other major stocks (and remember SBM got punished in the capital raising as well)  LGL, AVO, RSG that I beleive are sound prospects, they are all now well below proper value.   SBM of course are just not up to the line of production yet so are being hit harder.

On the overall activiities of buy sell today, and the factors above, a gold price rise will see this back above .30 in a heartbeat.  .10, well, never say never but I would be going for more.


----------



## ans25 (6 August 2008)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

Wow, I cant believe this is so low...hmm tempted to to go for more but dont want to catch a falling knife, maybe will go in once it has a string of nice solid days... too risky now me thinks, esp on such a green day.

Interesting times ahead


----------



## eddyeagle (6 August 2008)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

SBM is an absolute dog at the moment!

Does anyone know what Fat Prophets have to say about it as they were strongly recommending it when it was up around 60c-70c...?


----------



## cuttlefish (6 August 2008)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

I bought in a smallish parcel at .29/.305 but sold half again as it started to fall further (at .27) and exited the rest today.   They are not generating an operating profit from existing operations as far as I can tell but thats just my opinion. They have been burning quite a bit of cash on the gwalia development and on operating losses, and needed this recent cap raising quite badly.  There is a lot of stock overhang from placements and from people that bought this as a blue chip stock to see it decimated.  Ed wouldn't be the only one getting margin calls.  If the Sons of gwalia mine startup has delays and cost overruns  - or doesn't produce an operating profit - then I don't know where they are going to get the next tranche of cash from.  I'm leaving it alone until there is definitive evidence that the sons of gwalia startup is working, or the gold price does a proper run up above $1000.


----------



## jman2007 (6 August 2008)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



cuttlefish said:


> I'm leaving it alone until there is definitive evidence that the sons of gwalia startup is working, or the gold price does a proper run up above $1000.




Yep,

I don't hold this stock, but I agree, Gwalia underground will test these guys mettle for sure. If there is one way that they can restore investor confidence in them, then a successful comissioning of this project and a relatively trouble-free first 6 months would be the way to do it. I will wait and see how this project develops, before forming a proper opinion of SBM.


----------



## Family_Guy (6 August 2008)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

I should be changing my log in name. Missus walked out on me last night, so i thought i'll either make her rich or broke. Plunged $50k each on this and LGL today and i'll do it again tomorrow with the rest of our savings. Once the papers are signed, she can have the portfolio. She'll end up being mega wealthy, or living off the govt. If these go up and you are single, PM me for her ph number.......but be warned......she has baggage. Not a bad cook but. Once a monther, keeps the house clean. Nice house. No animals.


----------



## refined silver (7 August 2008)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



Family_Guy said:


> I should be changing my log in name. Missus walked out on me last night, so i thought i'll either make her rich or broke. Plunged $50k each on this and LGL today and i'll do it again tomorrow with the rest of our savings. Once the papers are signed, she can have the portfolio. She'll end up being mega wealthy, or living off the govt. If these go up and you are single, PM me for her ph number.......but be warned......she has baggage. Not a bad cook but. Once a monther, keeps the house clean. Nice house. No animals.




Ouch!! 

Yeah, a bit ironic about the log-in name under those circumstances. Life can be like that.

Depending on how long it takes to cash in on the portfolio, especially if it takes a little while I think she'll do quite well out of those two. Won't you get half? She might be back shortly anyway.....


----------



## MRC & Co (7 August 2008)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



refined silver said:


> Ouch!!
> 
> Yeah, a bit ironic about the log-in name under those circumstances. Life can be like that.




Yeh, but not if he behaved like Peter Griffin!   

he he, love that show!

In all seriousness though, sorry to hear.


----------



## Paladin (11 August 2008)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

Well at least now we have a reason for the two bottoms in recent weeks. Bl*!dy Ed and his margin loan.

I've filled my boots at between .19 and .225, and now that wall at .23 is sold out I reckon we'll see some more upward correction to come.

It will be nice if it can break .3 again, but I reckon the market is probably still feeling gun shy about this one.

And yeah, given the POG they really need to release something about projected cash costs - because the balance sheet isn't looking too great (that said, at least they are cashed up and moderately hedged).


----------



## Family_Guy (21 August 2008)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

I dont have charts, but watching this and i reckon this has become a Dtrader stock.......ranging is over a few cents and has been for some time with some decent orders. Looks like peeps are trading a couple of ticks (half cents). Any thoughts??


----------



## Paladin (21 August 2008)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



Family_Guy said:


> I dont have charts, but watching this and i reckon this has become a Dtrader stock.......ranging is over a few cents and has been for some time with some decent orders. Looks like peeps are trading a couple of ticks (half cents). Any thoughts??




Hey FG.

Yeah - some good intraday trading to be had on this stock, and some good in and out trading recently between the .18 and .24 marks, but volatility is easing and a floor appears to have been found at around the current sp with limited downside at the moment and quite some upside potential short term. 

I'm in with a moderate parcel at .20 average now. I have additional buys placed if it hits .23 with decent volume.

Some good informal news out of Gwalia recently. As most know Ed has been on the ground there for a while, hence his not appearing at the D&D conference. Delays at Gwalia appear to have been caught up with. Word is that they're crushing ore there at the moment and are basically ready for commissioning. Keep a close eye on the SP and look for company announcements, as there may be some (very) good news on the horizon. 

These are, of course, rumours and value them accordingly, but we could be ready for a spike sooner rather than later.


----------



## Paladin (22 August 2008)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

Just to add to the above post. I've re-read it today, and realised it may well come off as ramping.

So to present a flip-side, other factors that are not to be discounted with this stock are:

1. Mr market hates it. The company has made such terrible mistakes with the recent raising and so on that I suspect any bad news will be reacted to and punished swiftly.

2. There's a large overhang there with Macquarie. They've obviously been left holding a very big bag here, and while the chances of them liquidating on-market would seem low (simply because that now they're such a big holder it would be very against their interest to hammer the SP down) the chances of them wanting to recoup their investment are doubtless high. There's a real chance that any rallies with this stock will be sold into heavily by investors large and small.

What I did feel I have done wrong in the above post is reveal infromation that is unsubstantiated and off-market. So please do treat it accordingly. Any and all of my assumptions could well be wrong.

Good one to have on a watchlist, though. And a good one to learn the intraday patterns of if you're into DT.

Have a lovely weekend all.


----------



## explod (25 August 2008)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



Paladin said:


> 2. There's a large overhang there with Macquarie. They've obviously been left holding a very big bag here, and while the chances of them liquidating on-market would seem low (simply because that now they're such a big holder it would be very against their interest to hammer the SP down) the chances of them wanting to recoup their investment are doubtless high. There's a real chance that any rallies with this stock will be sold into heavily by investors large and small.
> 
> Have a lovely weekend all.




I notice that every time the sell side gets down to a few hundred thousand someone drops a further million.    Wonder if Mq are having margin problems and have to let go.    Of course big numbers began buying as it went at .25 and again (as I did) at .20 and it has been sideways since.

I can find not a whisper (apart from the dilution from share issue) that can give any belief other than this will have great upside when gold resumes its run.

Do we have other takes?


----------



## Uncle Festivus (25 August 2008)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

Explod, the dilution issue has been addressed/neutralised with the increased reserve calcs? In fact, there is no dilution but a net gain in reserves per share.

Just updated my spreadsheet and with the worst case figures for cash costs being $800/oz, 3Moz reserves, the current projects amount to approx 35c per share. Assuming production does actually get up to the 300koz mark this year, this $150 margin should generate cash of $45m!

Looks like it's basing around 20c with the occasional thrust upwards to test the waters. Nearly anyone who bought within the last 2 years would be under so the overhang in this climate will be considerable, but not insurmountable with the passage of time. Just have to see how many shares Ed still has to dump to get out of his margin call??? At least he must have seen some potential to margin in with shares, until this corporate play dumped him in the s*it. Takeover potential?


----------



## Paladin (25 August 2008)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



Uncle Festivus said:


> Explod, the dilution issue has been addressed/neutralised with the increased reserve calcs? In fact, there is no dilution but a net gain in reserves per share.
> 
> Just updated my spreadsheet and with the worst case figures for cash costs being $800/oz, 3Moz reserves, the current projects amount to approx 35c per share. Assuming production does actually get up to the 300koz mark this year, this $150 margin should generate cash of $45m!
> 
> Looks like it's basing around 20c with the occasional thrust upwards to test the waters. Nearly anyone who bought within the last 2 years would be under so the overhang in this climate will be considerable, but not insurmountable with the passage of time. Just have to see how many shares Ed still has to dump to get out of his margin call??? At least he must have seen some potential to margin in with shares, until this corporate play dumped him in the s*it. Takeover potential?




Hey unc. I reckon Ed is probably all done with the selling? Could be wrong. And I'm sure margining in made sense at the time, with the SP well over 3x what it is now. Not sure he'd be that optimistic these days, though. You make a great point about other holders, though. It's almost certain that any show of strength will be heavily sold into, either by opportunists like me who are in at current prices, or by longer term holders just wanting to recoup a best-case exit on their losses.

I would put recent selling down to just that rather than Mac. If Mac needed out, then I think they'd arrange parcels off-market. It would just be too devestating to their own interests to do it on market.

Here's hoping there's some +ve news out of Gwalia soon. From what I understand the delays have been addressed, but the SP could plummet again on any bad news, however minor. 

As for takeovers, I can't see NCM going that way as an example. And I reckon there would be some other, less problematic, juniors who might make for a better bet. As they stand now, I would think that the SBM assets are just too high-cost in terms of production to be terribly attractive, unless the POG does something remarkable. It's possible, of course, but who knows how probable.


----------



## nick2fish (25 August 2008)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



Paladin said:


> It's almost certain that any show of strength will be heavily sold into, either by opportunists like me who are in at current prices, or by longer term holders just wanting to recoup a best-case exit on their losses.



Thats the key point that will hold SBM down in the oversold category for quite some time yet. 
On what I can see and have heard I'm holding long 
On Gwalia they are almost there and the grade improvement will lower the overall mining costs. 
Underground development is hugely expensive in so far as infrastructure,support and ventilation but thats behind them now.
I can't see a problem with this one but I keep checking this thread by the hour. I'm out on a limb and very nervous


----------



## noirua (17 September 2008)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

Gwalia commissioning is proceeding to plan:  http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20080917/pdf/31cbtyc116Vy7f.pdf


----------



## Uncle Festivus (17 September 2008)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

Some interesting, some would say spectacular, grades from Tower & sale of the puts puts $25m in the coffers - anybody smell value yet?



> Sale of Put Options
> In  early  2007,  the  Company  purchased  (at  a  cost  of  $8  million)
> 1,328,400 A$700 per ounce put options with maturity periods ranging
> from  July  2008  to  April  2017  in  order  to  secure  the  investment
> ...


----------



## jman2007 (17 September 2008)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



Uncle Festivus said:


> Some interesting, some would say spectacular, grades from Tower & sale of the puts puts $25m in the coffers - anybody smell value yet?




It's all about the depth mate,

Most of those intersections are around 250m downhole depth or more, and if you're hinting at an undeground scenario then this would barely hang together based on those grades. Interesting yes, and definitely worth follow-up drilling, but 20m@ 10g/t from 150m would be the money shot.

jman


----------



## noirua (18 September 2008)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

I decided to add to my holding seeing that Gwalia "very" Deeps appears to be going along well now. No forward selling makes this one more of a pure gold price play.

As far as I'm concerned they're very ... and very much a ... at these prices.


----------



## eddyeagle (18 September 2008)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

Loving the 20% jump today on SBM! It's about time gold stocks rallied given the current global crisis!


----------



## noirua (19 September 2008)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



eddyeagle said:


> Loving the 20% jump today on SBM! It's about time gold stocks rallied given the current global crisis!




Yes indeed, what a jump, confidence suddenly flying high.
Rubicon signing of joint venture on the Rockdam joint venture is a good one as well.


----------



## noirua (22 September 2008)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

Quite a change in the fortunes of St Barbara Mining, up 60% in a couple of weeks. 
Gwalia Deeps proved very difficult and shows what problems Sons of Gwalia once had.
So it looks like an improving situation.


----------



## solomon (22 September 2008)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

I noticed (when I was looking today) that the market depth profile had changed. By profile I mean, over the last 9 months (maybe more) whenever SBM approached the upper end of the days trading range (usually about 2-3cents) someone(s) would add approx a 500,000 sell order, the same thing was happening on the downside.

But today that didn't seem to happen, was it the absence of the traders that rely on short selling? Or was it just a change in sentiment? or both?


----------



## explod (22 September 2008)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



solomon said:


> I noticed (when I was looking today) that the market depth profile had changed. By profile I mean, over the last 9 months (maybe more) whenever SBM approached the upper end of the days trading range (usually about 2-3cents) someone(s) would add approx a 500,000 sell order, the same thing was happening on the downside.
> 
> But today that didn't seem to happen, was it the absence of the traders that rely on short selling? Or was it just a change in sentiment? or both?




I noticed, and just confirmed by looking at the day chart that a big player moved in and purchased about 9 million shares between 2.30 and 3pm.  I think the late trader retarder who I have watched too has been washed away.   SBM  will return to true value very quickly from here in my view.  I would say 60 to 70 cents and back to 90 when US gold goes to a new weekly high.

I own shares in the company and have been wrong in my assessments many times.


----------



## eddyeagle (22 September 2008)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



explod said:


> I noticed, and just confirmed by looking at the day chart that a big player moved in and purchased about 9 million shares between 2.30 and 3pm.  I think the late trader retarder who I have watched too has been washed away.   SBM  will return to true value very quickly from here in my view.  I would say 60 to 70 cents and back to 90 when US gold goes to a new weekly high.
> 
> I own shares in the company and have been wrong in my assessments many times.




Nice disclaimer!

Lets hope for all shareholders it gets back up to those levels as soon as possible!


----------



## Paladin (23 September 2008)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

Well, it's been an interesting week that's for sure. 35c with a bullet. There have definately been some big plays recently. Imagine how Ed must feel having to dump all his shares at the prices he got for them. Still, as a recipient, not complaining too much.

There was quite a bit of resistance at the .33 mark but it seems to have been pierced with not too much hastle. As (or perhaps, more cautiously, if) we get closer to .40 I should expect turbulence to increase.

It's a worry that the company seems to be burning through cash so quickly. That said, looks like the market has finally lost its shyness around this stock. So long as no more capital is needed, and so long as the POG holds at $800 plus then I do see more upside here.

Well done to all holders. It was hairy there for a while!


----------



## solomon (23 September 2008)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

This chart is a bit interesting, showing that before the capital raising SBM essentially mirrored NCM. SBM seems to have recoupled, so to speak, but still lags considerably behind. That is it hasn't caught up the lost ground.




Could there be even further upside with SBM, i.e. might we see it close the gap to NCM?


----------



## solomon (24 September 2008)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

Well someone is listening or thinking in the same kind of way SBM up today, and closing the gap, with NCM slightly down. Check out the 1 month comparison. SBM is the black line in this graph.



I also noticed today early on and then again later that someone put the 1 million sell side play on to try and cap the up (or put downward pressure on). Both the times I saw it, a buyer came in and just smashed it, taking out the whole order. Another nice day with SBM closing up 7%.

Lets bring on 40c and then 50c explod.


----------



## eddyeagle (24 September 2008)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

That chart against NCM is interesting - shows how much SBM was smashed!
Another solid day today. 
Did anyone on this forum have the balls to buy/top up a few weeks ago at 19-20c? Well done if you did! 
Fat Prophets yesterday advised to get in around 30 cents...


----------



## solomon (24 September 2008)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

I didn't buy more at 20c because I was fully loaded up by then. But I didride it all the way down - at one point I was down 60%  I'm now hoping to ride it up a little longer and maybe break even.


----------



## nioka (24 September 2008)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



eddyeagle said:


> Did anyone on this forum have the balls to buy/top up a few weeks ago at 19-20c? Well done if you did! ..



 No I didn't buy more but I wasn't "stopped"out as I think a lot were. This is a stock where the fundamentals said hold and they were right. The "market" isn't always right. I suggest this one was a victim of unregulated short selling.


----------



## Paladin (24 September 2008)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

Yeah. As per my previous posts, after having a ball daytrading this I've been long for a while now. Fairly happy, although the rapidity of the movement makes me think a retrace is on the cards. If it can break and hold .40 then that's a pretty bullish sign, to say the least.


----------



## Ashsaege (30 September 2008)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

I think it's time to come out of hibernation.
October should be a pretty interesting month for SBM. Gold prices should hopefully rise like they did early on in the year when everything else went to S@#t.


----------



## Uncle Festivus (30 September 2008)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

The weird thing is that Aus gold has breached $1100 yet some goldies like SBM have been contaminated by the rest of them. Although, SBM has had a good advance from the lows and was probably getting ahead of itself (nearly 100% gain from the lows ), or the into's were going along for the ride until it looked like turning over again?

The final bid/ask numbers suggested not much vigour in the sellers ranks so if overnight gold holds up we may find some support here?

Still not valued for 300koz production at $1100/oz?


----------



## explod (30 September 2008)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

The techos jumped on this on the 17th and 18th and have taken profits on overall market concerns in my view.    

Sitting on support now at 29 cents, the drop brought buyers back in, notice the fall of the last 4 days was on light volume.


----------



## Ashsaege (30 September 2008)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



explod said:


> The techos jumped on this on the 17th and 18th and have taken profits on overall market concerns in my view.
> 
> Sitting on support now at 29 cents, the drop brought buyers back in, notice the fall of the last 4 days was on light volume.




light volume is better than heavy volume when things head south... not as much momentum behind it all! still a bit frustrating tho


----------



## noirua (1 October 2008)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

There has been a lot of reports about increased interest in buying gold in the States, yesterday. Australian gold companies must be feeling comfortable as gold trades near its peak in Aussie Dollar terms.
Everything looks set fair now for SBM after all the earlier cash raising.


----------



## solomon (2 October 2008)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

In the days of tight credit I'm looking at companies that won't need to refinance any time soon. From reading of the SBM balance sheet SBM's debt funding looks like it is almost all through preference shares. Which seems to me to be a good thing, is that analysis correct?

Also what happens if they can't pay the interest on the preference shares?


----------



## oldblue (2 October 2008)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

I don't know the specific terms of the SBM prefs but it is usual for dividends to accrue and to be payable before any divs are paid to ordinary shareholders. There isn't usually any automatic right to demand redemption or conversion in the event of non-payment of div but you would need to check out terms of issue.


----------



## solomon (2 October 2008)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



solomon said:


> In the days of tight credit I'm looking at companies that won't need to refinance any time soon. From reading of the SBM balance sheet SBM's debt funding looks like it is almost all through preference shares. Which seems to me to be a good thing, is that analysis correct?
> 
> Also what happens if they can't pay the interest on the preference shares?




Oops I'm a bit of a goose. It isn't preference shares at all, back in mid 2007 they issued A$100 million of 5 year convertible notes at 8% interest. At maturity the holders can either convert or collect the principle and interest.


----------



## oldblue (3 October 2008)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

Well, that chunk of the financing looks to be set until 2012.The terms of convertible note issues often allow the issuer to redeem or convert early but holders don't get that option!


----------



## Bobcat (10 October 2008)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

With the gold price gone up to US$918.30 I thought the sp would be following. Is it because of the weak Aus dollar that SBM's price is not following the rises in gold price?


----------



## noirua (10 October 2008)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



Bobcat said:


> With the gold price gone up to US$918.30 I thought the sp would be following. Is it because of the weak Aus dollar that SBM's price is not following the rises in gold price?



The price should be heading up because of the weak Aussie$, trouble is, pannick and forced selling is pushing everything down. I haven't bought SBM for a few weeks, tempting, imho.


----------



## solomon (10 October 2008)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



Bobcat said:


> With the gold price gone up to US$918.30 I thought the sp would be following. Is it because of the weak Aus dollar that SBM's price is not following the rises in gold price?




Gold stocks closed down considerably (approx 8%) last night in the US, so there is probably caution in our market. Also the rally in gold last night occurred after the stock exchange closed, so the US gold stocks wouldn't have reflected it.


----------



## Uncle Festivus (13 November 2008)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

Interesting to see the support for SBM the last few sessions bouncing back from 23c this morning even under pressure from the broader market sell off, with a consistent programmed buyer nibbling away at the ask price, and a large buyer (250k?) dropping buy orders in frequently. Sellers drying up?

Some sort of corporate action in the gold sector must be building? Someone accumulating? I'm calling the double bottom, unless there is a drastic collapse in the gold price?


----------



## Ashsaege (19 November 2008)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

There has been some decent sideways action for SBM over the past few months - which is great bullish sign. Hopefully sellers are drying up!


----------



## noirua (19 November 2008)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

St Barbara are probably only being held up in present times due to their loan book.  Gold in Aussies is around AU$1,130 an ounce.


----------



## noirua (26 November 2008)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

Analysts views for ft show an outperform rating for St Barbara:  http://markets.ft.com/tearsheets/analysis.asp?s=AU:SBM


----------



## noirua (11 December 2008)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

St Barbara is becoming more and more a straight gamble on gold's Aussie$ price. Costs are at AU$650 - AU$670 an ounce with gold presently around AU$1,270 an ounce.
Ore reserves are up 43% to 3.1 million ounces. 

Debt is also a major worry with the banks feeling unable to increase their exposure. AU$120 million having been raised principally through a placing.

The main earner is the resilient Southern Cross mine that raised profits 20% to AU$55 million on the back of the Aussie gold price. Mine life is 4 to 5 years.

The Marvel Loch mine has 5 years left but has had problems with output.
Capital costs continue to be a problem at Gwalia Deeps. 
Leonora higher grades at Tower Hill have confirmed the potential for an open-cut mine.
First pour at Leonora in October of 1,000 ozs came from the Gwalia West Lode.
Gwalia Deeps high grade commenced this quarter at a depth of 1,050 metres.


----------



## nick2fish (11 December 2008)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



noirua said:


> .
> Capital costs continue to be a problem at Gwalia Deeps.
> Gwalia Deeps high grade commenced this quarter at a depth of 1,050 metres.




Noirua, I don't understand how capital costs can still be a problem at Gwalia Deeps. I work underground and know that most capital expenditure is used to access the ore body which in SBM's case has already happened. The costs of mining once there are more than compensated by higher grades. Please explain. Cheers


----------



## noirua (12 December 2008)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



nick2fish said:


> Noirua, I don't understand how capital costs can still be a problem at Gwalia Deeps. I work underground and know that most capital expenditure is used to access the ore body which in SBM's case has already happened. The costs of mining once there are more than compensated by higher grades. Please explain. Cheers




Hi nick2fish, I understand that the Barden Decline is presently only at the first production level of 1,050 meters below surface levels, and is continuing further. Complimenting ore from Marvel Loch and Gwalia Deeps continues. Also complimenting Tower Hill with Gwalia Deeps.


----------



## bankit (17 December 2008)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

Hi All,
The market liked the news that a new CEO has been appointed this morning 
http://www.stbarbara.com.au/uploads/tx_rlsortthis/081217_asxa_MD_CEO.pdf
though I still regard Eshuys as very competent and glad to see he will be retained as a consultant.

The outlook for SBM looks good and I feel it now has some catchup to be done and this should happen if gold continues upward.

Bankit


----------



## noirua (22 January 2009)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

An encouraging quarter from St Barbara announced today has helped the share price.
Production at Gwalia Deeps has risen 84% compared with the last quarter.

SBM expect production of 145,000 to 155,000 ounces in the second half compared with just 104,000oz in the first half.

Encouragingly costs have fallen from A$815 per ounce to A$750 per ounce.

A brighter light amongst the gloom.


----------



## nick2fish (22 January 2009)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

Cheers Noirua, Certainly is an improved quarterly and I am wondering if SBM has turned a corner. Renewed positive investor confidence would certainly ensure improved sp performance which has lagged behind overall gains in the gold sector.

Since 17/11/08  LGL up 58%, NCM up 50% and SGX up 53%


----------



## eddyeagle (22 January 2009)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

Great news!

With gold hovering around A$1300 – hopefully SBM can have a decent run going forward!


----------



## ptony1948 (25 January 2009)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

Hello all.  I bought SBM a couple of months ago on the strength of watching Peter Schiff on you tube.  He predicts huge moves in gold price as usd is devalued.  My question to other forumites is this.  With so many shares on issue for sbm(1.8 billion last I checked) what kind of move in the gold price would have to happen to move sbm into the $1 to $2 range?  Tony


----------



## prawn_86 (25 January 2009)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



ptony1948 said:


> Hello all.  I bought SBM a couple of months ago on the strength of watching Peter Schiff on you tube.  He predicts huge moves in gold price as usd is devalued.  My question to other forumites is this.  With so many shares on issue for sbm(1.8 billion last I checked) what kind of move in the gold price would have to happen to move sbm into the $1 to $2 range?  Tony




ptony,

a very basic analysis of your question:

for SBM to be on a PE of 10 at $1 per share they would need to be earning about $180 mill pa or $360 mill pa for a PE of 10 at $2 per share. Obviously there are numerous possibilities, but thats a starting point.

How much are they earning now? My understanding is the mine is relatively high cost and has difficult metallurgy


----------



## paulchow2k (26 January 2009)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

Interesting analysis. Friday's action shows price rejection @ 34c. so it's going to be interesting to watch next week's reaction.



bankit said:


> Hi All,
> The market liked the news that a new CEO has been appointed this morning
> http://www.stbarbara.com.au/uploads/tx_rlsortthis/081217_asxa_MD_CEO.pdf
> though I still regard Eshuys as very competent and glad to see he will be retained as a consultant.
> ...


----------



## nunthewiser (26 January 2009)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



paulchow2k said:


> Interesting analysis. Friday's action shows price rejection @ 34c. so it's going to be interesting to watch next week's reaction.




HI, are you the same "paul chow" that told commsec chat that the CBA intraday bounce was a short cover rally ?




> paulchow2k
> 23/01/2009 15:42:23
> Stock Analysis   shorters have just covered their positions...
> 
> ...


----------



## bankit (26 January 2009)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

Hi All,
Brokers have started to take an interest in SBM at last with one predicting an initial price target of 46 cents.

Bankit


----------



## Goldmann (27 January 2009)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

can you say what brokers???  very interested to know that brokers are actually starting to recommend gold - alot of them dont seem to subscribe too the gold v USD inflation hedge theory...


----------



## Sean K (27 January 2009)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



Goldmann said:


> can you say what brokers???



Yes, bankit, you really need to provide that information, with a direct quote and link as well. Not saying the target doesn't exist, we just need it for transparancy. Cheers.


----------



## eddyeagle (27 January 2009)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

From Bloomberg and all upgraded in the last week: 

Patersons have a buy with price target 46c. 
Macquarie have an outperform with price target 40c. 
And GSJBW have a ‘sell’ with a price target of 40c. 

Comparing the last two is quite amusing. Obviously a 20-30% gain from current prices is not enough for GSJBW to hold onto a stock!


----------



## nunthewiser (27 January 2009)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

  all i can say is .let them ramp it , reccomend it,place a buy, place a sell , date the ceo,s daughter

whatever 

getting exposure is what counts

i hold and biased so please take above comments in the one eyed view in which it is given in


----------



## noirua (27 January 2009)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

Costs in the second half have fallen to AU$750 per ounce with gold prices pushing past AU$1,350 an ounce. The final results will be based mostly on the US$ price and exchange rates during the period.


----------



## bankit (28 January 2009)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



kennas said:


> Yes, bankit, you really need to provide that information, with a direct quote and link as well. Not saying the target doesn't exist, we just need it for transparancy. Cheers.








eddyeagle said:


> From Bloomberg and all upgraded in the last week:
> 
> Patersons have a buy with price target 46c.
> Macquarie have an outperform with price target 40c.
> ...




Hi eddyeagle,

Thanks for posting that info. I was going to let kennas wait a bit longer as I can't see the point in replying quickly to messages with that sort of tone of his.

Bankit


----------



## nunthewiser (28 January 2009)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



bankit said:


> Hi eddyeagle,
> 
> Thanks for posting that info. I was going to let kennas wait a bit longer as I can't see the point in replying quickly to messages with that sort of tone of his.
> 
> Bankit




Um .i hold SBM ........ i also agree with kennas ...... ASF is a respected and good forum BECAUSE of requests such as kennas,s ... no baseless ramping that way........ easy to post in other forums .mr x said this and a broker said that but here we have to prove it ........

cuts out a lot of the bull that happens elswhere


----------



## sinner (28 January 2009)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



nunthewiser said:


> Um .i hold SBM ........ i also agree with kennas ...... ASF is a respected and good forum BECAUSE of requests such as kennas,s ... no baseless ramping that way........ easy to post in other forums .mr x said this and a broker said that but here we have to prove it ........
> 
> cuts out a lot of the bull that happens elswhere




Would also throw my support behind kennas request! The only reason I hang about is due to high quality posting guaranteed by the mods and experienced members who will not allow innacurate or incomplete information to be posted.


----------



## nick2fish (28 January 2009)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

You have my support as well and I hope that someone will be interested enough in the integrity of these forums to pull me up as well, if I ramp on.

I don't really give a sh**t about brokers opinion these days anyway cause the fact of the matter is that there is a lot of downward pressure on the SBM share price these days. With the gold price going up as it has, I would have thought the Sp might have touched 0.40c. They are really going to have to pull a rabbit out of their hat to convince investors to hope on board again and then they have the underwriting parcel handing over there heads.
Anyway I'm holding in a reluctant kinda way...

Cheers


----------



## Family_Guy (28 January 2009)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

Not sure why and i offer no info on the stock, other to say that this is one of my few remaining stocks i own as i wait for the next downturn in the market and the only one that i have purchased all the way from the bottom to where it is now....first bought at 22c and finished at 33c and i am hoping Gold will hit $1kus and this SBM for some reason decides to trade higher. I'm not sure what that reason is, i just hope. My basic chart knowledge shows 42c but i'm still not confident with my charts, so don't take that as a ramp......perhaps i'm reading it wrong, like upside down or something but none of my charts seem to end up the way they say, perhaps that happens with everyones?????


----------



## dmagnus (30 January 2009)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

I would say that I am looking at SBM so that's not usually a good sign                                                                                                             but yeah they appear to be relatively healthy


----------



## sinner (30 January 2009)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

Their cost of production and debt/equity ratio are two fundamentals I don't like and can't get over.

Was a holder, out today at a small profit (would have been better leaving the capital in the bank).


----------



## nick2fish (30 January 2009)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

Add to that share holder dilution brought on by recent capital raising and it adds up to a done deal. Well done Sinner...I wish I had your flexibilities. I just have to hope the Gold price advance continues


----------



## Goldmann (30 January 2009)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

I think SBM is trying to make a break, but everytime it does - MAcquarie Group dumps another heap of it onto the market to surpress upward pressure.

wishing i bought more KCN or LGL when i bought this one.. Diggers and Drillers providing another ramp up on a dud.

in about a month - KCN up 24%, LGL up about 27%.. SBM... up about 2% at yesterdays close... 

thinking i will sell again when it hits .34


----------



## nick2fish (31 January 2009)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

Exactly... Why don't they hold of until it gets to at least 0.40c and get their money back  I really don't understand investment banking at all.

Anyway the sell off will take awhile... down to 105mil from 120mil on AXA notices which are a week or more behind

What a lemon this one has turned out to be. Oh well go the gold price


----------



## nunthewiser (31 January 2009)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



nick2fish said:


> What a lemon this one has turned out to be. Oh well go the gold price




 only a lemon for some m8  been trading this sucker up from 21 . currently holding at a nice lil profit

all about watching them channels i reckon  hoping for another dip to 28 ish would be nice 

do understand somes frustrations but theres cash to be made AND been made on this lil number, just gotta use them chart thingoes that get talked about so much on these forums

ps as far as last report goes ...... i may be wrong  but when using a calculator to work out production and gold price and cost of extraction i think it makes a nice lil number , but im no accountant , just a ramper

have a great day


----------



## nick2fish (31 January 2009)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

Yep...I know what you are saying but my trading days are over for the mediam term...got caught holding with too many I'm ashamed to say

(note to self "find out what a stop loss means") 
Cheers and good trading


----------



## oldskool (31 January 2009)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

Does any1 know whether mcquarrie is looking to sell all of their holdings ? 

and does any1 know who is buying ?  ta

hig costs producer not doing so well. what happens if gold reaches $1500, $1600, will they rerate her ?


----------



## oldblue (31 January 2009)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

Macquarie are shareholders because they got caught with an underwriting commitment at the last capital raising.
I would expect them to sell down, and eventually out, so that they can deploy their capital on some other deal.
Not really a vote against SBM, IMO.


----------



## Uncle Festivus (31 January 2009)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

I would think that Mac would only sell if they desperately needed the cash? From the last ann they have surprised on the positive this time and are cash flow positive, and better grades as well. With gold at $AU1450 the profit margin is compelling enough to remain on the register, esp if/when some of these new golden cash cows start paying dividends. Compare that with what the rest of the market is doing or returning ie negative.

There is an overhang of weak hands that has to be worked through all the way to 55c I guess?

All about timing - my entry is 22c and holding till it gets to project value at least - between 70c-90c - and I think even then it's still a discount on future potential. 

Gold company rationalisation coming up soon, who knows, SBM might look good to a preditor?


----------



## oldblue (1 February 2009)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

Well, the evidence is that Macq are still selling, despite the PoG.
I don't see SBM as being a strategic stake for them - it's an "accidental" holding. Investment banks need to keep their capital turning over unless the holding is there for strategic reasons, ie a planned takeover, restructuring etc. I don't see that that's the case here.


----------



## cuttlefish (1 February 2009)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

The recent change notice from MQG seems to indicate that they are still selling.  I tend to agree with oldblue - MQG got this stock by accident due to underwriting the poorly subscribed capital raising - and may just continue to offload their stock into the demand that arises.

But in relation to the latest quarterly - what a great result - the Gwalia project is looking really good and past a lot of the big risk stages - they're cranking out an enormous amount of gold as a company overall.  I've tended to steer clear in the past because of their very high cash costs making them vulnerable to price falls - but with an AUD $1400+ gold price they should be raking in the money now - great leverage to any further price rises.    For me the strong gold price and the succesful gwalia deeps commissioning has really improved their story dramatically, and the MQG overhang will possibly present good buying opportunities.


----------



## oldskool (1 February 2009)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

technical looking ok. ???!!!??? new to charts but Kagi charts seem to be ok so taken a bite in the hope febreuRY and march bring some sun.


----------



## daveskis (11 February 2009)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

As at todays announcement it seems as though Macquarie has dumped about 38m shares onto the market holding down any break it tries to make.

does anyone know (or has Macquarie stated) how many shares they are going to sell?


----------



## oldblue (12 February 2009)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



daveskis said:


> As at todays announcement it seems as though Macquarie has dumped about 38m shares onto the market holding down any break it tries to make.
> 
> does anyone know (or has Macquarie stated) how many shares they are going to sell?




Don't expect anyone, especially Macquarie, to tell the market that they are a seller, until they have a deal lined up.


----------



## noirua (12 February 2009)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



oldblue said:


> Don't expect anyone, especially Macquarie, to tell the market that they are a seller, until they have a deal lined up.



A near 10% rise in the share price this morning does seem to bear out what you say, that Macquarie would have a buyer for any stock, and thus this would be a bullish point not bearish.


----------



## Uncle Festivus (12 February 2009)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

Macquarie bobble heads getting desperate ie they _do_ need the money apparently? 

The interesting thing with this is that the share price is not reflecting the underlying fundamentals so when that artificial capping is removed the true level will be attained - my calcs at the barest minimum at least double the current sp?

Only 91,439,506 shares left to sell, still holding 7%!


----------



## sinner (12 February 2009)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

I think the problem with SBM (and *most* ASX gold sector players), is that too many people rode them the whole way down.

They saw the rises in gold, jumped in on the miners, which just kept dropping.

Now these shares face selling pressure on good and bad days. On bad days they mark the falls in gold, on good days people flood out to break even.

Some of these are lucky now to have weeded out all those players and have good fresh demand.

Unfortunately, my opinion for SBM is that Macquarie wouldn't be involved in this if fundamental market demand would have existed (as it did for a bunch of miners so far, e.g NCM) for the new shares during the capital raising. 

It didn't then, so is this a gamble that it will later? What about the people that bought at or near $1 a year ago and just want out?


----------



## Uncle Festivus (12 February 2009)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

That's true sinner, but at the time of the raising they were still untested with the Gwalia production, but have since come through, both on improved grades and cash flow ie it's an improved company from even 7 months ago?

There's always going to be a headwind all the way back to the previous high, although looking at todays figures there is true demand side action going on, despite the obvious selling from big mac - 

Closed @ 35c, up 11%, volume = 24,931,116

Nice set of figures in any language?


----------



## noirua (13 February 2009)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



Uncle Festivus said:


> That's true sinner, but at the time of the raising they were still untested with the Gwalia production, but have since come through, both on improved grades and cash flow ie it's an improved company from even 7 months ago?
> 
> There's always going to be a headwind all the way back to the previous high, although looking at todays figures there is true demand side action going on, despite the obvious selling from big mac -
> 
> ...




An even better set today, up 4 cents to 39 cents this morning. The continued high gold price and everything going well at Gwalia Deeps has calmed the risk worries. May have further to go in the recent recovery story.


----------



## kenny (13 February 2009)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

With the high volumes going through today, Macquarie would have had a chance to exit out of their "non-core" position I suspect. Once this overhang is removed; things could get interesting.

Cheers,

Kenny


----------



## cookiedude (13 February 2009)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

Wow. What a day! Is it just me or is the volume traded today sitting currently at 98,000,000+..............


----------



## explod (13 February 2009)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



cookiedude said:


> Wow. What a day! Is it just me or is the volume traded today sitting currently at 98,000,000+..............




Yep 60 mil dumped in off market trade around 3pm will be last of the Mack, blue skies now to fill that old 20 cent gap.   

Latest production looking good too, bit more on the gold price for smiles all round.


----------



## Uncle Festivus (13 February 2009)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



cookiedude said:


> Wow. What a day! Is it just me or is the volume traded today sitting currently at 98,000,000+..............




Yes, that's what I have too - Mac had about 91m left, getting out for even at 40c, could be the exit we've been waiting for? So, someone has just bought 91m @ 40c for $36m - a big vote of confidence?


----------



## nunthewiser (13 February 2009)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

03:08:15 PM 0.390 63,638,406  

yes i think maquarie found a buyer . i hold as stated a while back on this thread, i did do a post earlier but it had no analytical value and was just skiting so it was removed


----------



## Sean K (13 February 2009)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



explod said:


> Yep 50 mil dumped in off market trade around 3pm will be last of the Mack, blue skies now to fill that old 20 cent gap.
> 
> Latest production looking good too, bit more on the gold price for smiles all round.



I'm not sure how to read the technicals here. Does the gap up have to be filled? I just see resistance between the previous high and the gap down between 37 and 42 ish. 

I haven't checked production outlook. How's the cash costs looking? That was always my worry.

Had a very nice run up like a few other goldies making 100% plus returns since the bottom.


----------



## explod (13 February 2009)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



kennas said:


> I'm not sure how to read the technicals here. Does the gap up have to be filled? I just see resistance between the previous high and the gap down between 37 and 42 ish.
> 
> I haven't checked production outlook. How's the cash costs looking? That was always my worry.
> 
> Had a very nice run up like a few other goldies making 100% plus returns since the bottom.




I am presuming my take on fundamentals in this case.   Back in June/july 08 shares were at 56cents when capital raising was announced for share issue at 40cents.(nuff said)   Nerves with the gold price movements combined for this fundamental gap to occur.   Recent production reports, healthy ballance sheet now and no hedging make this a good postion for holders now,,,, IMVHO,, of course.


----------



## explod (13 February 2009)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

And we have a trading halt,

so we will soon find out.   Lassater's reef maybee(spelling?)

IMVHO


----------



## YELNATS (13 February 2009)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

Notice has just gone to pre-open with no announcement posted yet. Could it be an ASX  speeding ticket?


----------



## explod (13 February 2009)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



YELNATS said:


> Notice has just gone to pre-open with no announcement posted yet. Could it be an ASX  speeding ticket?




Doubt that, think ASX would be onto reasoning as enumerated above.  More inclined to think Macquarie variation to substantial holder status or other to that effect.   

But I hope it is the big reef


----------



## cookiedude (13 February 2009)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

ASX price query.... Regardless should be in for some interesting times in the next few weeks / days.


----------



## lsj84 (13 February 2009)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

I've been waiting for this moment for ages, but when it has come I've rather become jittered. But i believe the gold price is to go up in trend if not to erupt, so this does provide fundamentals to the company. 

What's your guys target price for selling SBM? in other words, what would the share price be should the spot physical gold went up to $3000AUD/ounce?


----------



## N1Spec (13 February 2009)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



lsj84 said:


> I've been waiting for this moment for ages, but when it has come I've rather become jittered. But i believe the gold price is to go up in trend if not to erupt, so this does provide fundamentals to the company.
> 
> What's your guys target price for selling SBM? in other words, what would the share price be should the spot physical gold went up to $3000AUD/ounce?




lol thats a loaded question.
SBM on reserves alone is worth alot more then current SP.
Current SP has operational risk factored into it which after the last quartely has subsided some what (the risk that is).

If POG is $3000AUD an ounce and SBM gets re-rated, well you do the maths. I would say it will be easily north of $1.00, DYOR.


----------



## Uncle Festivus (13 February 2009)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



lsj84 said:


> I've been waiting for this moment for ages, but when it has come I've rather become jittered. But i believe the gold price is to go up in trend if not to erupt, so this does provide fundamentals to the company.
> 
> What's your guys target price for selling SBM? in other words, what would the share price be should the spot physical gold went up to $3000AUD/ounce?






> The securities of St Barbara Limited (the “Company”) will be placed in pre-open at the
> request of the Company, pending response to an ASX Price Query by the Company.
> Unless ASX decides otherwise, the securities will remain in pre-open until the earlier of
> the commencement of normal trading  on Monday, 16 February 2009 or when the
> response is released to the market.



Ha ha, wishful thinking, but the sums look good, and we can dream - 

3000-800 = $2200 per oz 'profit'
Production per year = 250000oz
=2200 X 250000 = $550M PER YEAR! 50c per share!

Who knows what the market would value them at with this scenario, but I would think it would be several tens of multiples of the current sp? The other hypothetical is if they do actually achieve the stated 1Moz target, either through internal exploration or aquisitions ie BDG. The sums become truly astronomical then - $2.2B!!


----------



## Family_Guy (13 February 2009)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

Well, reading the above few comments i may have done myself some more profit, but i closed out my holding of just over 100,000 at 40c, for which i'm very happy considering what i got them for. Might not look at this one for a while the way you guys sound so confident. I hate when i sell something and it runs.


----------



## sinner (14 February 2009)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



Family_Guy said:


> I hate when i sell something and it runs.




So far on the gold front I am 2 for 2 on this. Gave up IGR at 0.13 (0.21 now) and SBM at 0.31 (0.4 now).

Despite todays price action I'm ok with my decision. I got out of this one due to fundamentals which don't mesh with my rules, and luckily the capital was added to another holding which has performed even better than SBM did today! Will let you all try and guess what...

POG doesn't even need to drop to October lows for SBM to be underwater in terms of cost of production and the market will punish them heavily. I am bullish on gold, but not that bullish (yet).

Anyway, I will probably check back on this thread now and then but less without "holders anxiety". Good luck to all those who are long!


----------



## Uncle Festivus (14 February 2009)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



sinner said:


> POG doesn't even need to drop to October lows for SBM to be underwater in terms of cost of production and the market will punish them heavily. I am bullish on gold, but not that bullish (yet).




What do you have for their cost of production??


----------



## kbxk508 (15 February 2009)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

In Sep08 Qtr report, company stated the following 


> Capital and exploration expenditure for the year is fully funded from cash flow from operations, assuming a gold price of A$975 (US$772) per ounce and current cash reserves.




Current 24hr spot Gold in A$1432 and as low as $910 (approx.) in last 6/12 mths.

SBM Cash Costs (Dec Qtr): Southern Cross: A$777, Leonora: $819 (combined total A$794),

kbxk508


----------



## Uncle Festivus (16 February 2009)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

Some people like the fundamentals? A Buzz Lightyear stock?



> The Company has been advised by Macquarie Capital Advisers Limited via
> telephone that it sold approximately 72 million Company shares on Friday, 13
> February 2008. The Company understands that these shares have been bought
> by a number of institutional investors.​
> ...


----------



## noirua (16 February 2009)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



kbxk508 said:


> In Sep08 Qtr report, company stated the following
> 
> 
> Current 24hr spot Gold in A$1432 and as low as $910 (approx.) in last 6/12 mths.
> ...



Forecast costs for gold produced in the second half year is at AU$750 per troy ounce, down from AU$815.


----------



## sinner (16 February 2009)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

Sorry guys, please forgiveness! I mistakenly assumed cost was in USD. Now I will have to re-analyse my position and decide if I want back in, thanks a lot :


----------



## cookiedude (16 February 2009)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

Wonder who the institutional investors are? Anyway I sold half of my holdings today at 0.41 (for a reasonable profit) and will be holding on to the rest for now...


----------



## eddyeagle (18 February 2009)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

SBM is flying now the Macquarie Brakes are off!
FAt Prophets put out  a 'buy on a pullback' on it yesterday which is a good sign. 
It's come a long way from the dark days of < 20 cents!


----------



## noirua (18 February 2009)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

Took quite a hit on my SBM holding as I bought back in at 40.5 cents and thought what a great move at the time. Relief now as the dodgy World economy continues to decline and hopeful of more to come on this one.


----------



## cookiedude (19 February 2009)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

St Barbara Limited announces it has requested the ASX to halt trading in its shares so it can undertake a private placement of shares to sophisticated investors to raise between A$70 and A$75 million after expenses.


----------



## nunthewiser (19 February 2009)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

No mention of at what price this placement is at or am i missing something here ?......................


----------



## VViCKiD (19 February 2009)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

just when it starts to recover we have a share placement ... 
they should 've learn their lesson from the last one...


----------



## Uncle Festivus (19 February 2009)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



> The placement price will be determined by a book build being conducted
> Cross Equities on a non-underwritten basis.



These things have a habit, we won't call it insider trading will we, where the preceding share price action gives a clue to what is coming. Just as the 40c issue was preceded by the sp tanking, this time it's well supported to the current 46c. I would guess that all this was known to the 'sophisticated investors' about the time the share price took off around the 30c mark?

Book building as we type no doubt, and they would have been sounding out the figure of $70M as achievable, and judging by recent raisings for goldies eg NCM it _should_ be well supported? Have to wait till monday. Anyone have a match price?

Also interesting is that they have written down their holding in BDG just as it's sp get's a rocket under it.


----------



## cookiedude (20 February 2009)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

Personally I wouldn't mind knowing who or what this 'sophisticated investor' is / are... Definitely intriguing choice of words.


----------



## Goldmann (20 February 2009)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



VViCKiD said:


> just when it starts to recover we have a share placement ...
> they should 've learn their lesson from the last one...




Could agree with you more and as Meatloaf said: you took the words right outta my mouth...

I spose they figure they will need money soon... better get it now while gold is heading up - even if it brings some short term SP pain... just wish i sold out the other day, and then could buy back in later.


----------



## Sean K (20 February 2009)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



cookiedude said:


> Personally I wouldn't mind knowing who or what this 'sophisticated investor' is / are... Definitely intriguing choice of words.



This term is used all the time to indicate it's not open to the public and not just an institutional raising through banks. They'll be going through brokers to offer parcels to clients who will take a decent chunk. The sophisticated ones.


----------



## Uncle Festivus (20 February 2009)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



Goldmann said:


> Could agree with you more and as Meatloaf said: you took the words right outta my mouth...
> 
> I spose they figure they will need money soon... better get it now while gold is heading up - even if it brings some short term SP pain... just wish i sold out the other day, and then could buy back in later.




It's to retire the convertible note 'debt', as per ann - 



> A buy-back of the convertible notes will reduce the refinancing risk associated with the potential redemption of some or all of the notes in June 2010 and reduces financing costs.
> The placement price will be determined by a book build being conducted
> by Southern Cross Equities on a non-underwritten basis.






> *SBM - Deutsche Bank rates the stock as Buy*
> 
> BY BROKER NEWS - 17/02/2009
> 
> ...


----------



## peter g (23 February 2009)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

Not as bad an outcome as i was expecting.

The placement was a 41 cents. only a 10% discount.

The momentum of SBM is very promising.


----------



## Goldmann (23 February 2009)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

and as expected SBM drops 10% in the first hour.

even gold bounding up towards $1000 wont stop this one sitting here now until March 3rd when the shares are eligible for trading.


----------



## cookiedude (23 February 2009)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

Decided to get out completely today (0.425) – might buy back in at a later stage. Good luck to those who are still holding.


----------



## nunthewiser (24 February 2009)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

Has removed ALL original capital in SBM . free holding now ALL that remains .can do as it pleases.....


----------



## cookiedude (25 February 2009)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

Looks like some profit taking happening overnight: POG down today & respectively SBM down also – Anyone tempted to buy in at these levels?


----------



## peter g (19 March 2009)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

Can someone please explain the activity and 12.5% increase on SBM today.  I dont understand the announcement?


----------



## cookiedude (20 March 2009)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



peter g said:


> Can someone please explain the activity and 12.5% increase on SBM today.  I dont understand the announcement?




Doubt it has anything to do with the announcement? 

POG rose sharply overnight USD60 or so to approximately USD950: 

_Silver and gold prices have a best friend, and it's Big Ben Bernanke. Yesterday the gold price had broken down, and was headed lower, but Ben engineered one of the last decade's most dramatic turnarounds. The gold price leapt nearly 60 bucks, silver 100 cents. Today's figures take yesterday's low closes into account, with the gold price up $69.60 to $958.30 and the silver price up to $13.60, up $1.55.

The upshot was the first half of a key reversal (break to a new low for the move with a higher close), confirmed today by higher closes. The gold price is headed for another shot at $1,000, and may pierce this time. The silver price needs to climb over this $13.50 mark, done today. Next barrier is $14.50.._


----------



## oldskool (22 March 2009)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

interesting rise on no news....could it be a pump and dump , now that quarterly report is coming out soon ? happened similarly last quarterly....pog will trak sideways imo until 2H of year , where it will break convincingly thru the 1k oz, prolly $1200


----------



## oldskool (2 April 2009)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

pull back to 34 cents fib support likely next few months. equity bull market is consolidating and taking charge.


----------



## oldskool (11 April 2009)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

a further 2 cents and fib says buy imo. lickn me chops barry. can we review now or best to wait for next fib support ?


----------



## oldskool (14 April 2009)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

looks like i am getting closer but i think 34 wont hold now. appears an insto  is selling. 28 next major stop imo.  Anyone agree ? or have thoughts ? i have sold out of blue chips at profit looking to enter this one again? Anyone opinion of this one ?


----------



## explod (14 April 2009)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



oldskool said:


> looks like i am getting closer but i think 34 wont hold now. appears an insto  is selling. 28 next major stop imo.  Anyone agree ? or have thoughts ? i have sold out of blue chips at profit looking to enter this one again? Anyone opinion of this one ?




Maybe, but the chart is fairly reflective of the gold price, with volume steady not a lot of evidence of large selling, but I am srong very often


----------



## oldskool (14 April 2009)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

thanks for your input mate. very interesting but im concerned this has been sold down agressively even though other gold stocks have held up well of late. also, lgl announced bad news today. goldies likely to get smashed again tomorrow because of this. i think sbm will reach 35 tomorrow. also, smells like next quarterly is going to contain bad news. sbm is reknown for leaking news before announcements. do you think its time to buy ? if not, what level is good buying level in your opinion ? kindest


----------



## oldskool (16 April 2009)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

looks like ive nailed it johnno. the "leakage" still holds true of sbm. Mr Lehany cannot control the troopers imo. thanks though,it worked to myadvantage , as im holding off on purchase. may step big toe in today, depeneding on volume. or may wait to rech 28 cents if it looks weak again.


----------



## oldskool (19 April 2009)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

anyone provide view on this one now ? worth buying in at current level ? i am looking at buying in now. any assistance welcomed. report due tuesday i believe. kindest.


----------



## Uncle Festivus (19 April 2009)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



oldskool said:


> anyone provide view on this one now ? worth buying in at current level ? i am looking at buying in now. any assistance welcomed. report due tuesday i believe. kindest.




What's the hurry? Nothing compelling me to buy from what I can see, other than it's undervalued, even at AU $1250?


----------



## oldskool (19 April 2009)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

Hi UncleFestivus, thank you for your input. I so think its undervalued also. Im not sure of your post though. Are you implying its probably a safer bet to wait until tuesday , wednesday for the quarterly report before entering or selling ? i believe you have good knowledge of this stock. I would appreciate your view. For what it is worth, the HC site has a post indicating production will be significantly down. Do you think this has merit. kindest.


----------



## oldskool (19 April 2009)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

Please accept my apologies for the extra post. I forgot to mention that the reason I would like to buy is the quarterly is due this week. One would think its good to buy before announcement ? or possibly not should it be negative result as some suggest? if quarterly is below expectations then this will crash down to 23-24 cents imo.


----------



## JTLP (19 April 2009)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



oldskool said:


> Please accept my apologies for the extra post. I forgot to mention that the reason I would like to buy is the quarterly is due this week. One would think its good to buy before announcement ? or possibly not should it be negative result as some suggest? if quarterly is below expectations then this will crash down to 23-24 cents imo.




Oldskool...my thoughts re: Unclefestivus' comments are as follows:

He says there is no rush for the following reasons:
Negative Qtly - Price will most likely fall, meaning you will possibly be down on your initial position 

Positive Qtly - Most likely it could be expected and would not ignite a massive run in the sp. Plus it will give YOU the chance to read the report and make a decision based on what YOU think the value of SBM is. 

He may also be referring to the fact that gold has fallen quite a bit from its lofty highs in both USD and AUD terms...so even if there was to be a gain gold seems to be trending south atm so the reversal in the SP will be momentarily...

But we will let UF answer it...just my 2 cents and DNH


----------



## oldskool (20 April 2009)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

thank you. i will wait for quarterly and make up my mind. someone on HC advised its going to be terrible, he has a source. sbm seems to be hexed he thinks , production down significantly. might keep to the blue chips for now.


----------



## kbxk508 (20 April 2009)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



oldskool said:


> someone on HC advised its going to be terrible, he has a source. sbm seems to be hexed he thinks , production down significantly.




oldskool, who/what's HC?

RSI hit 30% (lowest since 6 Aug 08) and looking to bounce. Key support at 27/28c imo.

kbxk508


----------



## Uncle Festivus (20 April 2009)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

My 2c worth too 

If the HotCopper poster knows something of this nature then he/she is inside trading and should be reported  ha ha fat chance of that happening!

I am patiently waiting again on this one because of 

- gold is trending down,
- general market _may_ be topping?
- any general market sell off may take goldies down with it

The proviso is that there may be some action in the gold price coming up, see gold thread....wait for the fact???


----------



## oldskool (20 April 2009)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

Thank you for provision of inputguys. It confirms my thoughts exactly. I think its best to wait until quarterly. 
PS>dont like the chances of inside trading. lol. pog should bounce as the bear market rally has become toppy now. Most markets are up 20-30% in a space of 6 weeks. This is not healthy. Someone has to burp and let out the air somewhat imo.


----------



## nunthewiser (20 April 2009)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

 gotta love hotcopper 

for what its worth i too will also be looking around the 25- 28 area once this lil bounce is over , maybe wrong and miss a nice entry , but happy to be proven wrong . also when i say 25-28 that is merely a band that intrests me DOES NOT mean it is a guranteed entry area , just means that it will be high on my watchlist to watch the action from thereabouts to see if it fits my criteria

on a fundamental basis as uncle festivus has mentioned they still making cash currently


----------



## explod (23 April 2009)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

I liked what the CEO said this morning and think his warning on production failing to meet expectations has been missread.  There appears little doubt that this is the primary focus of his new position.  We will soon see if he is up to it.   

Sounded like worth a punt at this price.  After the shakeout could see the longer term support bringing back the buyers this afternoon so loaded up some more at 27cents.   Stop at 26cents with the close of .28


----------



## JTLP (23 April 2009)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

Explod...I thought it had more to do with the costs involved in extracting the gold (from memory most were up around the 950 - 1050 per oz mark).

With gold not knowing which way it will go, rising AUD (presently) and AUD Gold price at 1260 people are perhaps nervous that production will not only fail to meet expectation...but any fall in production will lead to increases on the production costs.

Just my 1 + 1 cents


----------



## explod (23 April 2009)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



JTLP said:


> Explod...I thought it had more to do with the costs involved in extracting the gold (from memory most were up around the 950 - 1050 per oz mark).
> 
> With gold not knowing which way it will go, rising AUD (presently) and AUD Gold price at 1260 people are perhaps nervous that production will not only fail to meet expectation...but any fall in production will lead to increases on the production costs.
> 
> Just my 1 + 1 cents




From memory also, I thought the average was much less than that.   Each to his own of course but I think AU gold will soon be back to 1500 plus.

When time permits I will recheck it and post.


----------



## JTLP (23 April 2009)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



explod said:


> From memory also, I thought the average was much less than that.   Each to his own of course but I think AU gold will soon be back to 1500 plus.
> 
> When time permits I will recheck it and post.




From today's quarterly:

Leonora + Southern Cross - Cast Cost = A$995 per oz

Lower than expected production at Leonora resulted in higher unit costs of A$1,027 per oz

Southern Cross cash operation cost of $977 per oz.

For the 2nd half of the FY SBM hope to lower costs to between $830 and $850 per oz. They would want to increase production in line with the 130,000 to 150,000oz forecast.

I DNH and no hard feelings Explod!


----------



## Family_Guy (23 April 2009)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

A real dog this stock, and my thoughts are it's become a risk stock. I know all stocks are risky, but this one has crossed the line. But i'm on with a small bet at 23c just in case it does drop further. I dont know much about this ceo wheather he is full of hot air or not, but obviously some issues with a production drop and cost increase.


----------



## nick2fish (24 April 2009)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

Agree totally and with production costs as stated, coupled with shares on issue numbering over the billion mark, I won't be revisiting this gold play, ever.


----------



## Sean K (24 April 2009)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



JTLP said:


> From today's quarterly:
> 
> Leonora + Southern Cross - Cast Cost = A$995 per oz
> 
> ...



 Cash costs of around $1000! Crikey! I mean, gold is probably going to stay above $750 an oz, and possibly go much higher once inflation explodes because of all this money being printed, but maybe not. No room for error here. Wonder how they are going to reduce cash costs from here. Surely it's as cheap as it's going to get to operate a mine right now? Yes, maybe risky play at the moment.

$1000!!


----------



## explod (24 April 2009)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



> I DNH and no hard feelings Explod!




On the contrary JTLP thanks for your input, I did say "a punt" and pleasing to see the contributions for caution.


----------



## oldskool (25 April 2009)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

Clearly the results were abysmal. Why on earth one would want to punt on this dog when there are low cost goldies trading at ridiculous cheap levels. highest risk / reward ratio out there imo. production downgrade was not substantiated? why so little production ? once again, institutions had the inside mail on this and sold her down aggresively. Retail investors be very careful in buying.


----------



## oldskool (1 May 2009)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

absolute dog. this probably will collapse. pog will be equal to or less than cash costs. simply not sustainable. if the markets recover then gold will fall off. what a high risk play.


----------



## Anthony Hosemans (7 May 2009)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

Baillieus have put out a speculative buy on SBM recently, valuing it at between.36 and .69 cents. I have already traded them this year buying at .23 and selling at .39. and making a nice profit. Being a contrarian I rebought back in after the 6 cent drop on their recent announcement and am already up on that purchase. The costs for production of an ounce is over the top at the moment but i believe the new CEO knows what he is doing and costs will be reduced.This stock not necessarily for the faint hearted but there are buying opportunities every so often. Regards Kooka.


----------



## Ruincity (8 May 2009)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



oldskool said:


> absolute dog. this probably will collapse. pog will be equal to or less than cash costs. simply not sustainable. if the markets recover then gold will fall off. what a high risk play.




Good article on why this statement of yours regarding market recovery and gold "falling off" is very possibly built on nothing but speculation.. http://www.zealllc.com/2009/goldspx.htm
Some facts and history there worth your perusal. 
I hold a small parcel of SBM and while I agree that they are a high risk play I am happy to follow this one up with stops in place.


----------



## cookiedude (14 May 2009)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

US Stocks took another smack in the jaw yesterday. The Dow dropped 106.41 to 8,362.70 and the S&P500 dropped 11.4 to 896.95. Dow may be beginning to roll over - if this is the case - expect POG to rise...


----------



## oldskool (22 May 2009)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

absurd. costs are far too high. clearly being sold down very aggressively. why on earth would one buy this ? there are so many other low cost producers. pog would have to break $2000 for this to be reweighted. maybe 2nd half of next year. ? fair comment ? maybe  a parcel at 21 cents would be worthy of a punt. opinion experts welcome.


----------



## eddyeagle (10 June 2009)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

Is the share price of SBM ever going to increase????? 

What a frustrating stock! 

Maybe if gold gets to USD $1500 SBM might actually do something!


----------



## jman2007 (11 June 2009)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



eddyeagle said:


> Is the share price of SBM ever going to increase?????
> 
> What a frustrating stock!
> 
> Maybe if gold gets to USD $1500 SBM might actually do something!




The last Quarterly was a bit of a tale of woe eddy,

Extremely high production costs for almost all of their operations, and the underground grade at Gwalia just isn't going to cut it at 4.8g/t. Although some suggestion that the ongoing development will eventually access the higher grade lodes. Interesting to see if they can get costs < $A900. If POG takes a dive, these guys are for the high jump.


----------



## N1Spec (11 June 2009)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

all will be revealed in August when the independent expert report/reccomendation on making their operations efficient will be announced.


----------



## jman2007 (12 June 2009)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



N1Spec said:


> all will be revealed in August when the independent expert report/reccomendation on making their operations efficient will be announced.




Two months can be a very long time between drinks in the mining industry N1Spec, and I'm not sure the market will grant them that much leniency. Hopefully the long-suffering shareholders will be given at least few updates between now and August, and not have some unforseen bombshell dropped on them out of the blue, which would be extremely damaging for the company.


----------



## oldskool (14 June 2009)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

Cost too high. Aus $ is rising. consequently SP will be squeezed somewhat. A good buy prolly in a month or so. Then sit it out until December when pog is towards $1200 oz. risky business. iron ore flavour of the month. not sure inflation is important until disinflation completes. people getting ahead of themselves imo. buyer beware.


----------



## refined silver (16 June 2009)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

Goldies with costs = to price of gold (POG) are highly leveraged both ways.

A producer with $700/oz costs when POG is AUD$1200 makes $500/oz. Gold goes up $100, they make $600/oz. 20% increase in profits.

A producer with costs of $1000/oz when Pog is $1200 makes $200/oz. If POG goes up $100, they make $300 profits or a 50% increase.

In my humble opinion SBM may be close to its lows.


----------



## ndpjai (24 June 2009)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



refined silver said:


> Goldies with costs = to price of gold (POG) are highly leveraged both ways.
> 
> A producer with $700/oz costs when POG is AUD$1200 makes $500/oz. Gold goes up $100, they make $600/oz. 20% increase in profits.
> 
> ...





Hi

U r absolutely correct, i think it is close to its support levels. I hope there is some announcement from the company soon.

Cheers
Jai


----------



## jman2007 (9 July 2009)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

Jeepers! 

How on earth are SBM going to dig themselves out of this hole? Touched briefly on 19.5c today, and looks to have dropped through historic support levels during the last few weeks. It will be a massive ask to expect the incoming MD to make a material impact on the cost curve in such a short time, in fact it may have to be a 12-18 month mid-term plan. I'm not too sure tbh, just throwing some ideas out there. 

Ultimately, it is probably the long haulage up the decline at Gwalia that is bleeding them dry, perhaps the answer to reducing costs at Gwalia may lie in the scheduling of the ore haulage.


----------



## eddyeagle (10 July 2009)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

The chart does not look good at all! Locked in a firm downtrend! 

Hopefully it finds some support at current levels!


----------



## noirua (10 July 2009)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

"June 2009 half production achieved forecast": http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20090710/pdf/31jhp4yhl92763.pdf


----------



## explod (10 July 2009)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

I think that the latest report is very reasonable and that good reductions to production costs are going to be achieved with the direction now.   Certainly a lift in the gold price is needed. I will be again looking at this one at this level.

Folowers obviously a bit spooked by the current drop.


----------



## Uncle Festivus (10 July 2009)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

The notes payback is the issue, as they currently don't have enough funds to pay it back when due, unless they start selling things and/or _another_ capital raising of some sort. The second problem is equity dilution, which is negating any upside from any production efficiencies and gold price appreciation. 

The next 12 months is critical for SBM, so unless & until a satisfactory outcome for the notes is achieved in the meantime, and if the general market comes under pressure also, then 4.5% in the bank might give a better return. For me it's outside of my risk/return channel.


----------



## noirua (11 July 2009)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



Uncle Festivus said:


> The notes payback is the issue, as they currently don't have enough funds to pay it back when due, unless they start selling things and/or _another_ capital raising of some sort. The second problem is equity dilution, which is negating any upside from any production efficiencies and gold price appreciation.
> 
> The next 12 months is critical for SBM, so unless & until a satisfactory outcome for the notes is achieved in the meantime, and if the general market comes under pressure also, then 4.5% in the bank might give a better return. For me it's outside of my risk/return channel.




Yes, all this borrowing and ultimate reliance on Gwalia Deeps coming out great increases the risk factor. Stock seems very cheap if all goes well but the downside on a future low gold price, doesn't seem likely at the moment, is cause for weighing up the risk factor. 

Possibly a useful stock to spice up a heavier low risk portfolio.


----------



## Sean K (12 July 2009)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



noirua said:


> Possibly a useful stock to spice up a heavier low risk portfolio.



HUH? 

Nice idea. I'm going to go out and purposefully buy a stock to make my portfolio more risky. Sounds useful! LOL 

They tried to paint a fluffy picture in the strategic review but had to admit:



> • Forecast cash for June 2010 not sufficient to cover potential full redemption of the convertible notes (currently A$77.1m) on 4 June 2010
> • June 2010 cash position is challenging and made more difficult by
> – Inability to arrange normal working capital and environmental bond guarantee facilities in the current economic climate
> – Potential for WA Government to lift moratorium on environmental bond rate increases from Dec 09
> – Gold price volatility risk



So more dilution to come.

What's the go with the issue of option to the CEO?



> 18 May 2009
> Following shareholder approval at an Extraordinary General Meeting held on 5 May 2009, the Company has issued Mr Tim Lehany, Managing Director & CEO with 1,508,099 employee options.




For what? Taking the company to a fresh lows? 

Those 200m shares issued at 41c were a good pick up. 

Cash costs still around $1000 is the killer.

The only way to play this is to trade it. And the only way to make any money that way would have been shorting it. 

Continues to set low targets and fails to achieve them.


----------



## noirua (12 July 2009)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

A wild and woolly stock is SBM the former Endeavour Resources.  Always a survivor despite extreme problems at times and has always come good in the end for patient investors.
A great ride in the bucking bronco stile, just hold on.

Boomed in the 1970's and right up to the 1987 crash. Well published for its mid 1990's rocket to around $3.00 in the Atkins boom days and its slide to 2 cents in the early 1990's.

Never give up on SBM, that's my view anyway, my blog1 shows the reason why it remains my best friend.


----------



## Sean K (12 July 2009)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



noirua said:


> A wild and woolly stock is SBM the former Endeavour Resources.  Always a survivor despite extreme problems at times and has always come good in the end for patient investors.
> A great ride in the bucking bronco stile, just hold on.
> 
> Boomed in the 1970's and right up to the 1987 crash. Well published for its mid 1990's rocket to around $3.00 in the Atkins boom days and its slide to 2 cents in the early 1990's.
> ...



Surely this is not anything that Endeavor ever was? 

Just checking their past anns and presentations to check what they've been promising to deliver.

Interesting slides from an Aug 07 Diggers and Dealers piss up:

Objectives - 2007/08
 Produce 175k oz pa @ A$505/oz cash cost at Southern Cross
 Expand open pit reserves at Southern Cross and Leonora
 Hoover Decline to reach reserves by March 08
 Recommence Gwalia gold production by Sept 08
 Discover nickel and copper/zinc at Leonora
In preparation for 450,000 oz annual production

Longer Term Objectives by 2010…
 Expand Southern Cross & Leonora production to
600,000 oz pa
 Moving from 3rd to 2nd quartile of Australian cost curve
 Pursue growth through acquisitions
 Convert exploration successes into shareholder wealth
Cash flow funds aggressive growth


600K oz au by next year! Whoohoo!! 



Lets see if their targeted gold production of 295,000 – 315,000 ounces in FY09 is met. 

The Sep 08 was 36k, Dec 08 was 67k, Mar 09 was 60k, so the June Qtr will need about 150k oz. Hmmmm


----------



## refined silver (12 July 2009)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

I only skim read the news release but thought it said closing down for the moment one of the mines which is producing about 50% of its gold.

Big problems with convertible note in 12 months too.

Could be close to support or could still halve from here.

Like I said, a very highly leveraged play on the price of gold.


----------



## Sean K (12 July 2009)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



refined silver said:


> Like I said, a very highly leveraged play on the price of gold.



Yep, for better, or worse. Huge risk if POG doesn't go verticle like we expect. Lets just imagine for a moment that POG corrects back down to the $600s and the AUD strengthens. SBM cash costs remain about $900-1000, AND they limit production. Debts, no cash flow, market in depression, can't raise money .... 

Or, everything is rosey!


----------



## jman2007 (12 July 2009)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



Uncle Festivus said:


> The notes payback is the issue, as they currently don't have enough funds to pay it back when due, unless they start selling things and/or _another_ capital raising of some sort. The second problem is equity dilution, which is negating any upside from any production efficiencies and gold price appreciation.




Yeah I agree,

Perhaps their best option may be to try and negotiate an early conversion of the notes with the major holders, at a discounted rate (I'm not sure what the notes are currently worth). Despite the understandable and predictable reaction from the smaller investors, this would still clearly be a better outcome than sending SBM to the wall.


----------



## noirua (12 July 2009)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



kennas said:


> Yep, for better, or worse. Huge risk if POG doesn't go verticle like we expect. Lets just imagine for a moment that POG corrects back down to the $600s and the AUD strengthens. SBM cash costs remain about $900-1000, AND they limit production. Debts, no cash flow, market in depression, can't raise money ....
> 
> Or, everything is rosey!




This guessing game could go many ways and gold could go to $1200 oz quite easily and the Aussie back to AU$1.50 to the greenback.
That's the risk factor and it's a matter of accepting risk and of course managing it.


----------



## Sean K (12 July 2009)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

I can't even see why anyone would look at the depressed price and consider them a takeover option. It's a bit like CTO. 10m oz au (somewhere) in the ground, but just can't get it out. Too deep, too complex, too hard. 

I hope POG does go verticle, and they can turn it around for buy and holders.


----------



## Sean K (12 July 2009)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

LOL

And how about this slide from a presentation last year.

1m oz au by 2010? 

LMAO

Have they even got a mill that can do that?


----------



## noirua (12 July 2009)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



kennas said:


> LOL
> 
> And how about this slide from a presentation last year.
> 
> ...



These things do go wrong at times. One of my coal stocks that went into pig iron production forecast 2.5 million tonnes per annum by 2004. Result in 2004 was zero production.
They forecast $78 million profit in 2006, when we got there it was less than $30 million.
This year profits are around $400 million. 

Patience is a virtue, and just like SBM a gutsy hold.


----------



## Sean K (12 July 2009)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



noirua said:


> These things do go wrong at times. One of my coal stocks that went into pig iron production forecast 2.5 million tonnes per annum by 2004. Result in 2004 was zero production.
> They forecast $78 million profit in 2006, when we got there it was less than $30 million.
> This year profits are around $400 million.
> 
> Patience is a virtue, and just like SBM a gutsy hold.



Well, this isn't just 'go wrong' imo, but spectacularly poor communication, management, and real knowledge of your people and resources. During a time when POG is at all time highs. Maybe Ed was the issue and hence the sudden change in CEO. Keeping him on as a 'consultant' because he knows the projects so well is a bit of a joke. 

I would actually be interested to know the details of the processing facility capacity. On a range of 5-10 g/t to produce 1m oz au pa would require a 5-10m tpa mill. If Chicken was still about he would know of course. He believed everything Ed said too. lol


----------



## noirua (12 July 2009)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



kennas said:


> Well, this isn't just 'go wrong' imo, but spectacularly poor communication, management, and real knowledge of your people and resources. During a time when POG is at all time highs. Maybe Ed was the issue and hence the sudden change in CEO. Keeping him on as a 'consultant' because he knows the projects so well is a bit of a joke.
> 
> I would actually be interested to know the details of the processing facility capacity. On a range of 5-10 g/t to produce 1m oz au pa would require a 5-10m tpa mill. If Chicken was still about he would know of course. He believed everything Ed said too. lol




I bought my first shares in the 1970's, can't check the date as the files in a loft over 19,000Km away. 

SBM has a hope and dreams factor than can become extreme. Sure you can say I once bought at 4c to 8c and sold from $1.80 up to $3 - basically it was a dream and the major holder Mr Atkins (he bought from the ONCE infamous Mr Bond - back in mining as a successful director and investor again), who became one of the richest directors in Australia, was bankrupted not many years after. I only sold because I was desperate at the time.

Am I suggesting that all the goings on of the past could happen ...


----------



## Trembling Hand (12 July 2009)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

What a classic example of hope and fundie "value" getting smashed on the sea of reality,

Price. 

Its been a pig to holders long before any of the outsiders started to see the fundamental flaws in this mangey dog.


----------



## noirua (12 July 2009)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



Trembling Hand said:


> What a classic example of hope and fundie "value" getting smashed on the sea of reality,
> Price.
> Its been a pig to holders long before any of the outsiders started to see the fundamental flaws in this mangey dog.



High risk stock. Only invest what you can afford to lose. 
So many young people do research and think this is the way to make a fortune. Along comes a bear market in mining stocks and you've seen nothing yet, believe me. That feeling of being all but dead in the water is something that remains for the rest of our lives - get a life belt, a safe investment policy that still allows risk, we can learn from it.


----------



## Sean K (12 July 2009)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



noirua said:


> I bought my first shares in the 1970's,



But noirua, this is not that company. 

Some emotional baggage to be defending them now, I feel.


On the positive side, you can not argue with a JORC 10m oz au at 10g/t. No matter how deep. AND are building up a 2m + @ 15g/t deposit in Patagonia (almost) at 500m ++ and their mc is off the planet. Overpriced imo, but nonetheless, off the planet. Perhaps their troubles will come when the true Capex and realistic Opex is announced, or proved underdone. 

For SBM, I say again, they continued to dramatically fail to achieve. And have so for 2 years. 

What were they thinking with claiming 400-600k oz au about now, and 1m oz au next year. 

High potential for this to go completely belly up in this environment and shareholders to receive whatever the administrators can salvage from the sale of assets. 

I hope I am wrong. Maybe that 10m @ 10 g/t is just around the corner, and they learn how to get cash costs back to $500 which would be reasonable.


----------



## refined silver (12 July 2009)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

Nouria's blog tells his story in SBM.

If POG goes thru $1000 and keeps going, SBM will do very well, if POG drops further or stays rangebound in the 800s and 900s, or even 700s, SBM could lose 50% or more from here. That is a bummer if you are holding now, but if you are not, sets up the sort of entry that made Nouria.


----------



## kbxk508 (12 July 2009)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



refined silver said:


> I only skim read the news release but thought it said closing down for the moment one of the mines which is producing about 50% of its gold.




They will cease open pit mining of small, low grade deposits at Southern Cross by the end of July 2009 but will continue with the Marvel Loch underground mine for their Southern Cross operations and are targeting 110-130 koz at 840-930 A$/oz in FY10 down from 155-160 koz in FY09, ... , with a stronger emphasis on lower-cost, higher margin gold production.

You can't look back - the strategy of more gold production is being replaced with a stronger emphasis on lower-cost, higher margin gold production - the new CEO has been in the job a short time and needs time to deliver along with sufficient funds to meet FY10 obligations (probabaly A$m 60-100) and/or a higher Aus Gold price (wouldn't hurt).  

All attainable in my opinion.

There are no ridiculous projections in the three year plan and all seems reasonable, realistic to me and is supported by the Jun09 Half production 134koz which was within guidance 130-135 koz.

Note: Gwalia is a massive Resource with enormous potential as reflected in the Jun09 Half results - 27.9koz at $434 per ounce at 7.2 g/t and 96% recovery in May/June alone.

Gold is in demand and will continue to be in demand - no need to panic.

I hold this stock and will look to add in the coming weeks/months at current and/or lower prices, cheers

kbxk508


----------



## Sean K (13 July 2009)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



kbxk508 said:


> You can't look back



Can't look back? You don't think analysing how a company has performed and what it's resource base has produced has any merit? 



> There are no ridiculous projections in the three year plan





I agree that the NEW three year plan is more reasonable, but I wouldn't give them the benefit of any doubt in achieving it. It's a wait and see I think. 

They are now plucking 500k oz pa by 2014 which seems lofty, and there doen't seem to be much backing that up. Still, a lot different to 1m oz by 2010! 

I am not surprised part of the plan is growth by strategic acquisitions. Obviously they can't make this work, so they need to buy some working assets to bump the numbers up. 

Good luck, I hope this new guy turns it around for you, and they start meeting these projections.

Are you happy with the assumptions for the 3 year plan? I've highlighted my concerns/risks.

*Three Year Business Plan – Core Assumptions*
1. The gold price assumption used to calculate gold revenues is *A$1,200 per ounce *throughout the three year period.
2. Gwalia annual production is based on a mine plan and reserves reported at 30 June 2008, modified only in areas of grade control drilling.
3. Southern Cross production is based on a mine plan. Production in FY10 and FY11 is substantially based on reserves reported at 30 June 2008, modified only in areas of grade control drilling. *Production in FY12 is expected to come from existing resources conversion to reserves*, supported by the extensional drilling program budgeted in FY10.
4. The Leonora and Southern Cross processing plants to operate on a campaign basis throughout the three year plan; Southern Cross plant to move to campaign milling in September 2009. The Leonora plant has been operating on a campaign basis since early March 2009.
5. Average plant recovery at Leonora is planned at 95% during the three year period, with the current average recovery percentage exceeding the business plan assumption. At Southern Cross the budgeted average recovery in FY10 is 89%, and this is planned to increase to 92% in FY11 and FY12 based on the ore source being Marvel Loch only.
6. Operating costs in the three year plan are *based on current contracts, existing market conditions* and knowledge of the operations. Operating costs have *not been escalated for inflation* during the three year period.
7. Cash operating cost per ounce represents the cash cost for production using the principles set out in the Gold Institute Production Cost Standard.
8. Capital expenditure estimates in relation to mine development are based on physical development scheduled in the mine plans and mining rates set out in mining contracts current throughout the three year period.
9. Capital expenditure estimates in relation to the processing plants and mine infrastructure are *based on current costs *and experience with the anticipated work to be completed for each capital initiative.
10. *Funding required for the June 2010 Quarter is secured*.
11. All financial data included in this announcement is still subject to financial year end audit.


----------



## sydneysider (13 July 2009)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



kennas said:


> HUH?
> 
> Nice idea. I'm going to go out and purposefully buy a stock to make my portfolio more risky. Sounds useful! LOL
> 
> ...




Technicals look like a falling knife, especially when volume follows trend down. Many spec stocks have rolled over. Interesting to note the struggle that is underway between the US$ and gold. It is very unfashionable to say this but the US$ may be in the early days of a decent rally. It currently sits on a 50 day moving average trendline IF it breaks up to higher levels may hurt stocks like SBM.


----------



## eddyeagle (14 July 2009)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

I originally bought this as a Fat Prophets recommendation back in mid 2007. They have stuck with it until now but finally put a SELL on it yesterday!


----------



## jman2007 (15 July 2009)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



eddyeagle said:


> I originally bought this as a Fat Prophets recommendation back in mid 2007. They have stuck with it until now but finally put a SELL on it yesterday!




That's a shame eddy, hope you managed to salvage some of your initial investment from this stock, and have more luck with your next gold stock


----------



## king1978 (18 July 2009)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

Hi,

Last I heard, Fast Eddy (former CEO) was still with the company (as a consultant?)

Is he still there?
If yes, does anyone know in what capacity? (e.g. full-time consultant working directly with the CEO, or 1 day a week and available for a phone call only)?

Thanks


----------



## Miner (18 July 2009)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



eddyeagle said:


> I originally bought this as a Fat Prophets recommendation back in mid 2007. They have stuck with it until now but finally put a SELL on it yesterday!




Very Interesting to know it

Charlie Atkins at Eureka Report has recommended to buy St Barbara SBM
For those who do not know Charlie he was the one man show to predict FMG price to be more than $50 when it was only $8.

I am not suggesting if FP or Charlie was ramping SBM but I always take them as brokers with vested interest to manipulate market. DYOR and DNH


----------



## explod (18 July 2009)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



eddyeagle said:


> I originally bought this as a Fat Prophets recommendation back in mid 2007. They have stuck with it until now but finally put a SELL on it yesterday!




Well now, must give it some serious consideration to get a few.

cheers explod     


But have been wrong before so DYOR


----------



## noirua (29 July 2009)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

Gwalia Deeps has had a question mark over it as Sons of Gwalia failed to get the mine going. SBM are getting over the problem with shafts from other mines.  A long high risk project this, though providing money can still be found it should come good in the end - question is whether shareholders will have that much in the end with all the borrowing and extra shares issued.


----------



## noirua (30 July 2009)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

Hannans Reward Ltd., has made a conditional agreement with St Barbara and Kagara Ltd for the Forrestania Nickel Project:  http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20090730/pdf/31jt6dnycp4d6k.pdf


----------



## baroosh (30 July 2009)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

hello i have had a parcel of 500  st barbara shares since 1981 i paid 20cents a share  they havnt done much since then should i sell them or wait  another 3o years i reckon st barbara have spent more on posting me letters and brochures than the total amount of my shares any advice please


----------



## Sean K (31 July 2009)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



baroosh said:


> hello i have had a parcel of 500  st barbara shares since 1981 i paid 20cents a share  they havnt done much since then should i sell them or wait  another 3o years i reckon st barbara have spent more on posting me letters and brochures than the total amount of my shares any advice please



LOL. Maybe you should start recycling all the annual reports and you will earn some money out of them. Do you have a desperate need for $70 after brokerage? Not supposed to give financial advice here, so you need to make up your own mind. Since 1981?


----------



## Motogoon (31 July 2009)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



baroosh said:


> hello i have had a parcel of 500  st barbara shares since 1981 i paid 20cents a share  they havnt done much since then should i sell them or wait  another 3o years i reckon st barbara have spent more on posting me letters and brochures than the total amount of my shares any advice please




Dude, why didn't you sell them when they were up over 2 bucks in the 90's, would've been a nice 1000 percent profit!


----------



## noirua (4 September 2009)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

The 20% rise in the price of St Barbara stock to 27c and over 40 million shares being traded, suddenly brings back excitement in the stock. Over the years SBM have never failed to dramatically surprise at times and with gold stocks very strong, these could well prove to be dirt cheap, though speculative, in the sector.


----------



## noirua (4 September 2009)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

Leonora, Western Australia, the area that includes the Gwalia Deeps mine and the big future for St Barbara:   http://www.stbarbara.com.au/our-operations/leonora/


----------



## noirua (5 September 2009)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

Heavy trading continued on Friday with over 30 million shares going through. SBM are certainly now in the spotlights for recovery in the ever strengthening gold sector.


----------



## Deadcat (5 September 2009)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

Hey Noirua, thought I would post so it doesn't seem that you keep posting to yourself 

I have noticed the amount of trades on this stock recently as well.  In the past this stock has really given me the poops but am considering a punt.  Will see what happens on Monday.

Are you in at the moment?


----------



## noirua (5 September 2009)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



Deadcat said:


> Hey Noirua, thought I would post so it doesn't seem that you keep posting to yourself
> 
> I have noticed the amount of trades on this stock recently as well.  In the past this stock has really given me the poops but am considering a punt.  Will see what happens on Monday.
> 
> Are you in at the moment?




Yes Deadcat, I have a holding which represented about 40% of my original purchases which I failed to sell at much higher prices - purchased at 40c a share. Added some at an average of 24c a share from sale of my coal stocks - one punt to another.


----------



## noirua (7 September 2009)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

Starting to bounce along now as the gold stock near everyone dumped is coming back to the fore. Not sure how they managed to plummet quite so low but now looking good on the back of the gold price and the now less conspicuous borrowings - 27c close today.


----------



## ptony1948 (7 September 2009)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

Still very wary of this stock.  Was called a "dog" in past posts and that's exactly how I felt at the time too.  I'd bought at 25, saw it go up to 42 and then plummet back down to 18.  Here's my chance again to exit with profit.  But , as before, human nature says "get as much as you can", and there's the dilemma.  Don't want to miss out/don't want to lose out.  I still don't like this stock and once out that will be it.


----------



## explod (7 September 2009)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



ptony1948 said:


> Still very wary of this stock.  Was called a "dog" in past posts and that's exactly how I felt at the time too.  I'd bought at 25, saw it go up to 42 and then plummet back down to 18.  Here's my chance again to exit with profit.  But , as before, human nature says "get as much as you can", and there's the dilemma.  Don't want to miss out/don't want to lose out.  I still don't like this stock and once out that will be it.




I know the feeling but focus on what the capital could be doing elsewhere.  Once I got that into my head my trading improved markedly.  Of course adhereance to a trailing stop criteria is where it is at from the cold perspective.

Having said that, if the gold price continues to rise a bit more you may well soon see your 40 cents again.

Your decision and I am not qualified to advise.  Just two bobs worth


----------



## noirua (8 September 2009)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



ptony1948 said:


> Still very wary of this stock.  Was called a "dog" in past posts and that's exactly how I felt at the time too.  I'd bought at 25, saw it go up to 42 and then plummet back down to 18.  Here's my chance again to exit with profit.  But , as before, human nature says "get as much as you can", and there's the dilemma.  Don't want to miss out/don't want to lose out.  I still don't like this stock and once out that will be it.



Yes indeed, it was called a dog on very many occasions, by myself included, but turn the word round and it becomes god.


----------



## Sean K (8 September 2009)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

Good bounce up, yes. How much is due to the quality of the company, or to POG about to hit all time highs? Hard to tell.


----------



## Uncle Festivus (8 September 2009)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



kennas said:


> Good bounce up, yes. How much is due to the quality of the company, or to POG about to hit all time highs? Hard to tell.




All looks to be a little overdone as the AU price still can't crack $1200, a long way to $1500 again?


----------



## noirua (8 September 2009)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



Uncle Festivus said:


> All looks to be a little overdone as the AU price still can't crack $1200, a long way to $1500 again?




Though the reason for not cracking AU$1200 is more to do with the strength of the Aussie, and that because of furious buying of commodities by China and a sudden turnaround in foreign interest in shares and mines.

SBM are I now believe to be playing catchup and the first target staring us in the face is 40c.
Declaration - I have built what is a quite large holding for me on sale of coal stocks and Wesfarmers - so I have a personal reason for being bullish as well.


----------



## baroosh (15 September 2009)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

hello can anybody tell me is it worth hanging on to a parcel of 500 st barbara mine share .i have had them since 1981 and paid 20 cent ordinary share for them  they really havnt done much . also for a few years i recieved a cheque for $20.00 . but nothing for the past ten years i would not recommending anyone to buy st barbara mine shares not a good investment any reply would be great cheers


----------



## baroosh (15 September 2009)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



kennas said:


> Good bounce up, yes. How much is due to the quality of the company, or to POG about to hit all time highs? Hard to tell.



 all they seem to do is vote for a new chairman  what about my investment done jack****  for 25 years


----------



## Sean K (15 September 2009)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

500 shares? So, they're worth about 150 bucks. Depending on your brokerage you could ditch them and you'd have enough money for a nice bottle of wine, less tax on the capital gains, so maybe just an OK bottle of wine. If you really think they're that bad and going nowhere that wine sounds tasty to me. But of course, we can't give financial advice here, it's against the rules. Good luck!


----------



## noirua (16 September 2009)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

St Barbara's new presentation - stock price 31.5c up 2c today:  http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20090916/pdf/31kr6mlzc0l2qt.pdf


----------



## Anthony Hosemans (22 September 2009)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

I have traded SBM several times over the years, and have just sold at 31.5Cents, hoping to buy at below 25cents in the near future. What has kept me interested is the money they have been able to raise from institutions in the oast few years. An issue last year was fully underwritten at 40cents per share. They do however have the ability to use up their working capital fairly quickly, but don't necessarily increase their output of gold. Regards Kooka


----------



## Sean K (1 October 2009)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

I had only just picked my jaw up off the ground after seeing PRU wanted to issue a bunch of long term options to a director at a couple of % above the current sp when I saw this one.

*Issue of Employee Options with Performance Hurdles to Managing Director & CEO*
1 October 2009

A total of 5,857,320 employee options are proposed to be granted to Mr Tim Lehany, Managing Director and CEO in respect of the fiscal year 2010 Long Term Incentive allocation, subject to shareholder approval.

The exercise price of $0.306 per option was calculated as the volume weighted average price measured over the 10 business day period immediately preceding 23 September 2009,

Key terms are as follows:
Grant Date: with effect from 23 September 2009 subject to shareholder approval
Vesting date: 23 September 2012
Expiry date: 23 September 2014
*Exercise price: $0.306 per option*


WTF!! The current price is 27c, what sort of incentive is that.

Just disgraceful. 

Maybe it's a joke? It's the first of some month...


----------



## swm79 (1 October 2009)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



kennas said:


> I had only just picked my jaw up off the ground after seeing PRU wanted to issue a bunch of long term options to a director at a couple of % above the current sp when I saw this one.
> 
> *Issue of Employee Options with Performance Hurdles to Managing Director & CEO*
> 1 October 2009
> ...




haha

maybe its an incentive to make the options cheap? turn this thing into a 50c coy and your 30c options will start looking good!

with that said its only fair he gets offered weighted average when thats what the rest of us have to (generally) suffer when there is an SPP


----------



## Albi (6 October 2009)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

 Nice volume and nice prise rise. A good news is about to come or sp rise is just based on rumours. At all this stock save me. I was about to sell it at .290 and after five minutes it was on .30. Hope tomorrow will also rise at least 6%. Hope to cover some loss of BBI.


----------



## Albi (7 October 2009)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

WOW again 8% up and nice volume. It is more than 39 m. I am hoping some good news is about to come. SBM is improving slowly. Most of sp was on .33 cent. Is some one buying or selling ?


----------



## noirua (8 October 2009)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



Albi said:


> WOW again 8% up and nice volume. It is more than 39 m. I am hoping some good news is about to come. SBM is improving slowly. Most of sp was on .33 cent. Is some one buying or selling ?




Hold on tight as SBM are taking off, and I'm afraid some detractors have forgotten to change horses. Jump off those cart horses and jump on to a thoroughbred! Have you left it too late though?  Who knows?.

The gold price rise is a good factor here and that presentation to Deutsche Bank at the Emerging Miners Conference went down well. 
A high risk stock in a high risk sector are SBM, but many are smiling again now.


----------



## Albi (8 October 2009)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



noirua said:


> Hold on tight as SBM are taking off, and I'm afraid some detractors have forgotten to change horses. Jump off those cart horses and jump on to a thoroughbred! Have you left it too late though?  Who knows?.
> 
> The gold price rise is a good factor here and that presentation to Deutsche Bank at the Emerging Miners Conference went down well.
> A high risk stock in a high risk sector are SBM, but many are smiling again now.




Thanks Noirua, I have been dealing with this stock quiet a long time so know it well. I came out this morning, know well that gold price is also a factor. My theory is small and safe trading except i stuck in BBI. That was really a very stupid decision.


----------



## noirua (22 October 2009)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



Albi said:


> Thanks Noirua, I have been dealing with this stock quiet a long time so know it well. I came out this morning, know well that gold price is also a factor. My theory is small and safe trading except i stuck in BBI. That was really a very stupid decision.




This stock saved my life about 15 years ago. I've learnt it's one to watch carefully, "a stock that MAY WELL zoom and crash". Up to 34 cents now and has done better than my coal stocks I exited from (except FLX a gamble as well).
I don't doubt the high risks but I trust the old Sons of Gwalia mine at Gwalia deeps!


----------



## baroosh (29 October 2009)

*st barbara mines*

how can st barbara justify by handing out 5000000 share valued at 36 cents to the ceo


----------



## kbxk508 (29 October 2009)

*Re: st barbara mines*



baroosh said:


> how can st barbara justify by handing out 5000000 share valued at 36 cents to the ceo




Gee, maybe he should get 500 shares and just get on with it - 6 months ago the company was down and out.

The name of the game is to deliver on potential and if he can do that the shares wil be worth a lot more than 30c and he deserves to be rewarded and so do the current holders. If not, then it most likely will be a Lot less and nobody wins.

There is no grey area, either you deliver and shares go up or you don't and shares go down - time will tell.


----------



## noirua (7 November 2009)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

Sri Lanka joined India in favouring holding gold rather than US$s. The gold price is pushing gradually to higher peaks, despite the Aussie strengthening. 
SBM are looking good now at 34 cents and profits are likely to rise dramatically if the upward gold price trend continues.


----------



## noirua (9 November 2009)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

A good chance of a breakout now on the news that SBM may bring the Tarmoola Mine back into production with 370,000 oz at 6g per tonne. The Gwalia mill could be used situated about 40km away at Gwalia, Leonora.
Price closed at 36.5c in heavy trading at 31,371,357 shares.


----------



## VViCKiD (11 November 2009)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

SBM performing another capital raising .. What does everyone think of this ? Good timing in light of high POG ?


----------



## wbosher (11 November 2009)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

I've never experienced a capital raising before in a stock that I held. I understand that the SP goes down due to the dilution effect, does it generally rebound fairly quickly or can this take quite some time?


----------



## $20shoes (11 November 2009)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

This mob should run the Good Friday Hospital Appeal. They're experts at drumming up money and not much else, esp everytime this stock gets a sniff. Coincidence..i think not. Speaking of a sniff, something stinks around here.


----------



## noirua (24 November 2009)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

After all the fund raising to play down debts SBM have held up well to close on Tuesday at 35cXE.  The gold price rise, despite the Aussies strength, has been a factor to allow the company to make its move. Difficult to say whether St Barbara can march on with this overhang, so its more patience required here by the bucket load, me thinks.


----------



## Supra (29 November 2009)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

The Long suffering share holders in SBM have put up more cash to try to reduce SBM's debt. With the current high price of gold, it's about time the mines started to pay their way.

I worry SBM may meet a similar fate to the previous owners of these mines.
Sons of Gwalia went under, due to entirely different circumstances I know. I was one of the lucky holders of Sons of Gwalia, who got out before the collapse in 2004.

 An interesting week coming up, with a correction in the gold price in $US & a drop in the value of the $A we may even see the gold price move up in $A terms. SBM will be very lucky to hold the mid 30 cent range.


----------



## noirua (29 November 2009)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



Supra said:


> The Long suffering share holders in SBM have put up more cash to try to reduce SBM's debt. With the current high price of gold, it's about time the mines started to pay their way.
> 
> I worry SBM may meet a similar fate to the previous owners of these mines.
> Sons of Gwalia went under, due to entirely different circumstances I know. I was one of the lucky holders of Sons of Gwalia, who got out before the collapse in 2004.
> ...




Fair comment!  Though the situation of St Barbara has improved in my view as the risk over all the borrowings on the loan book are markedly reduced. 
As you say and infer, the collapse of SOG was due to selling gold forward and having to buy gold at higher prices to fulfill these forward deals, as the Gwalia Deeps mine proved too much for them.

Hopefully SBMs methods to reach gold up to 2,000 metres deep has proved more successful with access shafts from other mines and using processing plants at these mines.

I feel quite confident now, once the indigestion problems are over and providing gold prices hold, that St Barbara's situation for producing gold looks set fair.


----------



## Supra (29 November 2009)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

Thanks for you post noirua.

The Gwalia Deeps promise so much, but the development works require a considerable amount of money.

SBM have some very good mines with good grades, it's just the cost of the development that may hinder the company till the price of gold picks up in A$ terms. I don't think that point is far away. Then we may see SBM's SP reflect the quality of the mines.


----------



## Sean K (19 January 2010)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

I've been a long time critic of SBM because of some rather overoptomistic development and production guidance at the hands of old mate Ed, and high cash costs. Since the new boss has taken the helm it seems some sence of rationality has come about and they are making way.

14 Jan in Egoli news:



> *St Barbara on track to meet guidance*
> 
> St Barbara Limited (SBM) reported that production was steady and in line with expectations over the last quarter. As a result the Aussie gold miner reaffirmed its guidance of achieving production of between 205,000 and 240,000 ounces at a cash operating cost of between $745 and $820 per ounce for the 2010 year.
> 
> ...



Cash costs will always be relatively high for them I suppose, but starting to hit some targets by the look.

Trading at just $22 an ounce. A quarter of some African explorers. Market still doesn't like them...


----------



## Sean K (11 March 2010)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

Any holders, or anyone care to speculate why SBM seems to be trading at a big discount for a producer, at around $24 an ounce. 

Is it cash costs around $800? (LGL and NCM are under $400 I think.)
Risks associated with future production?
Life of mine?
Legacy distrust in management? 

I mean, producting 250k pa ish is a pretty solid footing isn't it?

Many grass roots explorers are far more expensive.


----------



## sptrawler (12 March 2010)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

From memory aren't St Barbara using all their profits to try and develop the Gwalia deeps at Leonora. Which is a fairly long decline from the bottom of the Gwalia open cut. With this taking up any cash flow, investors may be staying away untill the mine starts paying a return to investors. This Gwalia deeps has been on the go for quite a long time. Anyway as I said it is only from memory I may be wrong.


----------



## noirua (12 May 2010)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

St Barbara moved forward 4c to 31c today following the CIU conference and presentation by the company's CEO.  This followed the European Presentation last month. As the Gwalia Deeps mine is further developed gold production is expected to improve quickly.


----------



## Sean K (12 May 2010)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



noirua said:


> St Barbara moved forward 4c to 31c today following the CIU conference and presentation by the company's CEO.  This followed the European Presentation last month. As the Gwalia Deeps mine is further developed gold production is expected to improve quickly.



The move was due to the CIU conference and a presentation by the CEO and the EU pres last month and GW development? Huh?  Nothing else occurred overnight to push it up?


----------



## Justinbhtan (13 May 2010)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

i think it is because of gold prices hitting a new high that pushed it up that day. lets hope that it will continue to go up haha.


----------



## noirua (15 May 2010)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



kennas said:


> The move was due to the CIU conference and a presentation by the CEO and the EU pres last month and GW development? Huh?  Nothing else occurred overnight to push it up?




SBM did in fact make debt arrangements to free up $22 million in cash, and obtained price protection set at $1,425oz for King of the Hills. Anyway, a move in SBM these days is a little encouraging - Good Luck


----------



## noirua (12 June 2010)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



noirua said:


> St Barbara moved forward 4c to 31c today following the CIU conference and presentation by the company's CEO.  This followed the European Presentation last month. As the Gwalia Deeps mine is further developed gold production is expected to improve quickly.




... and so St Barbara continues to improve. Debts are being dealt with and King of the Hills gold sold forward at a healthy $1,425 an ounce. That leaves for some price protection and the rest unhedged. At 37c close this weekend SBM are looking like an increasingly strong proposition.


----------



## sptrawler (13 June 2010)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

Maybe SBM has finally got the punters attention gold is the only metal that has consistently trended up over the last 12 months. A lot of people are losing confidence in the currency systems.


----------



## noirua (17 June 2010)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



sptrawler said:


> Maybe SBM has finally got the punters attention gold is the only metal that has consistently trended up over the last 12 months. A lot of people are losing confidence in the currency systems.




Probably nothing once again as much can change before the start of trading. Bid is at 40c to buy 1,315,275 shares and offer at just 36.5c for 250,000 shares. SBM finished Wednesday at 37c.
Much may change but a large order is in the wings at the front of the grid at the start unless withdrawn.


----------



## noirua (9 September 2010)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

Still at the same price as mid-June and I've kinda put these in the third drawer down, yes there are six drawers. The higher gold price is looking good and appearing to look ready to head on to US$1,400 an ounce, me thinks.
Many are now wondering about future dividends, well I am anyway, and the company needs to get its act together a bit more on the profitability front.
Always thought of the company being taken over at some stage and there appears nothing in the price for that possibility, imho.


----------



## sptrawler (9 September 2010)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

It will be interesting  to see how the share price holds up post the 1 for six share consolidation.


----------



## noirua (9 September 2010)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



sptrawler said:


> It will be interesting  to see how the share price holds up post the 1 for six share consolidation.




Consolidations seem to work well when they come with good reason and a good market in the sector: Not during weak markets and an excuse to get out of a trough.
SBM have timed this quite well and it looks as if they have plans to have the stock quoted in other markets.
Everything on the gold price at SBM.


----------



## noirua (12 September 2010)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



noirua said:


> Consolidations seem to work well when they come with good reason and a good market in the sector: Not during weak markets and an excuse to get out of a trough.
> SBM have timed this quite well and it looks as if they have plans to have the stock quoted in other markets.
> Everything on the gold price at SBM.




Time to run that slide-rule carefully over St Barbara and access the risks and difficulties at the former 'Sons of Gwalia' gold mine 'Gwalia Deeps'. In my view a very interesting gold miner that probably can't be considered a minnow anymore. 
History shows lots of financing problems over the very deep Gwalia Mine that have mostly been put to bed, thanks to the high gold price and the directors clutching the metal in the matter.


----------



## noirua (15 September 2010)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

First speeding ticket for many a long year as SBM race on to 43.5c, and looking cheap when you consider they were over 80c a few years ago. A chaser of the gold price this one, so, if you think the gold prices is heading on up and up, jump onboard the good ship St Barbara.

At first I was annoyed I sold MCC, CEY and WHC to buy St Barbara at around 26c, but now I'm as pleased as punch.


----------



## baroosh (4 October 2010)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



chicken said:


> Reading the latest Share Magazine an intresting article caught my eye..SBM..who bought the gold assets from SGW...any comments ,or what do the investors think ???? Price is cheap enough...at present 11c...is there life in this stock...comments please...SHARE MAGAZINE thinks so...




 well if you want to wait over 30 years to even think about making your original investment back >I would  think twice


----------



## baroosh (4 October 2010)

*st Barbara mines*

shareholders meeting on November 18thto vote on the issue of consolidating  shares If approved a six for one consolidation would result in st barbara mines having around 326 million shares on issue , Question why would it be worth buying shares as they would appear to flood the market.


----------



## baroosh (13 October 2010)

*st barabara mines*

how  do i find out how many st barbara shares have been traded on a daily bases thanks


----------



## Sean K (13 October 2010)

*Re: st barabara mines*



baroosh said:


> how  do i find out how many st barbara shares have been traded on a daily bases thanks



baroosh, there's already a SBM thread, try using the search function, although this question might be better in the 'Beginners Lounge' Forum.

You can find this info a number of ways. Most charting programs have a 'volume' indicator that show daily volume as bars. Goung to the ASX web site and searching for SBM will also give you a host of information about the stock including daily volume.


----------



## noirua (13 October 2010)

*Re: st barabara mines*



kennas said:


> baroosh, there's already a SBM thread, try using the search function, although this question might be better in the 'Beginners Lounge' Forum.
> 
> You can find this info a number of ways. Most charting programs have a 'volume' indicator that show daily volume as bars. Goung to the ASX web site and searching for SBM will also give you a host of information about the stock including daily volume.




Ahhhhhhh yes kennas: but could you PLEASE translate 
 these views into simple English for us lay-investors, and bullish, in SBM????


----------



## explod (13 October 2010)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

The following daily chart for SBM has a very clear volume chart on the bottom.  It is from "Bigcharts" which are easy to learn to use, they are clear to look at and are free.

Eg. two days ago it will be clear to see about 12 million shares changed hands.

But agree should go to newbie thread too.  Covered similar on that thread recently.


----------



## baroosh (23 October 2010)

*st Barbara*

notice of general meeting 18th November The Directors advise that you vote in favour of all resolutions to be considered .......Q.. why should we  i havn,t recieved a dividend for a couple of years they seem to reap the benifits of a few hundred thousand free shares and all the perks >hey what about me .I may be a small investor but if it wasnt for all the people who invested in the begining maybe the company would be so strong today


----------



## springhill (6 August 2012)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

Diggers and Dealers Presentation
http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20120806/pdf/427vq1st6jn3l0.pdf


----------



## pixel (6 August 2012)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



springhill said:


> Diggers and Dealers Presentation
> http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20120806/pdf/427vq1st6jn3l0.pdf




The May dumping has now played out: down to 200% of the initial range was harsh punishment - for what??
MACD has turned positive, and accumulation could be observed for most of July.
Where to now?




I don't hold yet, but if resistance at $1.46 can be broken, might take a punt for a target $1.75.


----------



## Gringotts Bank (4 September 2012)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

I wrote a long post then it deleted itself.  I think the gist of it was 'buy'.


----------



## oldblue (22 November 2012)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

Not all blue sky at the Allied Gold operation, it seems.

http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20121122/pdf/42bcpqjj7yl7cz.pdf


----------



## Longjaw (9 May 2013)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

SBM came up 25.4 % today,
I was lucky enough to get in on a feeling.


----------



## jancha (25 July 2013)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



Longjaw said:


> SBM came up 25.4 % today,
> I was lucky enough to get in on a feeling.




And Down 20% today. Quarterly couldn't have been good reading as Gold didn't drop that much over night.
Larger than normal Volume.  Someone's getting out.


----------



## Country Lad (26 August 2013)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

The problem with posting about certain shares in other threads such as  Potential Breakouts  is that its progress is not followed and stuff about it, like the breakout pattern is lost or difficult to find and the discussions about the particular company is buried.

In future, I might duplicate the posts in the company's thread like this, so discussions can then take place in the right place, even if only to keep me honest in the comments I have (maybe regretfully at a later date) made in the other thread.  Particularly this one as it could get interesting.

From the Breakout thread:



piggybank said:


> Hi CL,
> 
> Well the tip on SBM came up trumps today with a jump of 13.5%, hopefully you were on-board yourself?
> 
> ...


----------



## Country Lad (29 August 2013)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



Country Lad said:


> Particularly this one as it could get interesting.




Interesting all right, stopped out of this one on open along with a few others this morning.

Cheers
Country Lad


----------



## pixel (29 August 2013)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

Since the EOFY Low, the Goldbugs Index has put on more than 50%.
No wonder it's coming off the boil. (Doesn't mean it's completely buggered though.)


----------



## piggybank (29 August 2013)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



Country Lad said:


> Interesting all right, stopped out of this one on open along with a few others this morning.
> 
> Cheers
> Country Lad




Hi C/L,

Firstly thank you for sharing the fact that you sold your shares on open today. Given that I have never day traded in my life (I've only ever invested in the market) I am interested to know what was your reasoning to sell them when you did? Did you have a stop loss set with the brokers you are with prior to the opening of the market?

Would I be correct in saying if I had set a stop with my brokers at 85c prior to today's action, that it would not have been triggered?

Thanking you once again in advance of your reply.

Regards
PB


----------



## burglar (29 August 2013)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



piggybank said:


> ... Would I be correct in saying if I had set a stop with my brokers at 85c prior to today's action, that it would not have been triggered? ...




Ask this question of your broker, as each broker is different.
Ask which conditional orders are available and how do they work.


----------



## Country Lad (29 August 2013)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



piggybank said:


> Hi C/L,
> 
> Did you have a stop loss set with the brokers you are with prior to the opening of the market?






piggybank said:


> Would I be correct in saying if I had set a stop with my brokers at 85c prior to today's action, that it would not have been triggered?




Yes, as I said in another thread



Country Lad said:


> Stopped out this morning obviously, as I was with a number of others.  Seeing I was out most of the morning and didn't look at the market, thank goodness for conditional orders.




burglar is correct, it depends on the broker's setup.  It is fairly well standard that if you had set the trigger at 85, then it would be sold when it trades at 85 or below 85.  The difference between the brokers is at what price it will be placed on the market which can vary between 1 to 3 ticks below your trigger price.

Cheers
Country Lad


----------



## PinguPingu (30 August 2013)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

So SBM has  retraced about half of yesterdays loss (so far) but on less volume, what would the t/a be on this? If its lower volume would that mean a probably continuation of price decline, is there any t/a pattern stocks like SBM/KCN appear to show at the moment? Sorry if these are dumb questions, I dont hold any of the stocks, just trying to  learn some basic t/a while uni work is low.


----------



## pixel (30 August 2013)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

Too early to tell, but the pattern could turn into an inverted Head & Shoulders.
Head being the June Low, shoulders the Lows in May and early August.





Anything gold-related must of course be traded with caution, as it's highly dependent on people's sentiment. That's the main reason why I'm still on the sidelines. But not for long any more.


----------



## mr. jeff (31 August 2013)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*



pixel said:


> Too early to tell, but the pattern could turn into an inverted Head & Shoulders.
> Head being the June Low, shoulders the Lows in May and early August.
> 
> View attachment 54130
> ...




Referring to your chart, I would say that if there is a bounce from the recent resistance levels below then this will be off to the races. I would be looking for low volume down bars that sit at resistance showing that there is no on selling and pushing it down. May be a bit of news coming and that may give it an upthrust to kick off the next move up. If there is high volume and no strong move up then I would stand back and wait.

Please remember to check cash at hand before buying a breakout with any goldie at the moment.


----------



## HAICHUN HU (7 August 2014)

*SBM*

Are there anyone who has traded SBM recently ?


----------



## qldfrog (7 August 2014)

*Re: SBM*

I do own and was surprised at the fall and ongoing lows irrespective of POG
not enough knowledge to add much here


----------



## mojowo (2 September 2014)

*Re: SBM - St. Barbara Mines*

Here we go, here we go, here we gooooo....


----------



## tech/a (11 May 2015)

Doubled in price last month and gone un noticed.


----------



## notting (11 May 2015)

tech/a said:


> Doubled in price last month and gone un noticed.




I noticed.

Unfortunately that's all I did!


----------



## sikboy (11 May 2015)

I was in at 15c. Exit at 18c and then just kept watching. I feel like such a loser now. Keep thinking that I missed the boat but it just keeps on going up.


----------



## pixel (25 January 2016)

Something in last Friday's QR seems to have spooked the Market.
I'm no longer interested - stopped out as sp dropped out of the Darvas box.


----------



## Colonel Flagg (12 March 2016)

I have been trading / investing on and off since the dotcom days and SBM is my first 10 bagger.

In at .215 in Jan 2015.


----------



## notting (18 March 2016)

Horrible reversal.
This one Led the goldies up.  Today it put in a big reversal on huge volume which makes think again that Gold is going to take a hit.
There are reasons too. 
Fed will raise again even if it is only twice and the market will wake up and reverse on that especially as Europ is likely to need to stay the course on expanding the balance sheet.
Markets are going to be positive for a little while so why global sentiment is going to be ok no need to hedge for macro disaster.
China has realized that a strong yaun with international hand clapping behind it gives them lots of money to buy stuff internationally.  So they will hedge their propping up of the Yaun with that.  No crises in the news.
All good. Gold bad!


----------



## Porper (19 March 2016)

notting said:


> Horrible reversal.
> This one Led the goldies up.  Today it put in a big reversal on huge volume which makes think again that Gold is going to take a hit.
> There are reasons too.
> Fed will raise again even if it is only twice and the market will wake up and reverse on that especially as Europ is likely to need to stay the course on expanding the balance sheet.
> ...




Mid-bar close isn't that concerning although SBM has been parabolic of late so a pull-back ideal. Also, EVN and GOR closed strongly, amongst other goldies.  The Gold sub sector shows bullish patterns, albeit a short retracement is likely. I continue to be bullish the yellow metal and am heavily aligned to the sector.


----------



## newanimal (19 March 2016)

I guess you can add PAN to the "horrible reversal" list too. PAN had shifted it emphasis from nickel to gold due to nickel price down and gold moving up (or was). Chart had taken on a promising possible trend reversal since Feb (as a result of this shift I assume) and was my little goldie hopeful.


----------



## notting (24 March 2016)

notting said:


> Fed will raise again even if it is only twice and the market will wake up




Market woke up and that is more than a 20% fall from my 19th March note (4 trading days)


----------



## greggles (27 July 2017)

Yesterday's Quarterly Report must have impressed the market. SBM up around 7% today. 

$161 million in cash and no debt.


----------



## notting (27 July 2017)

greggles said:


> $161 million in cash and no debt.



Is always a good thing no matter what analysts say.. 
Good whist US$ is falling like just about everything. Wheel in an oil rise shock and boooom hyperinflation explosion!


----------



## greggles (6 June 2018)

SBM seems to be unstoppable. No real news of any note in a couple of months but its share price has continued to head north. AISC at Simberi is between A$1,130 and A$1,230 per ounce for FY18 and their hedge book is in a healthy position. Q3 March 2018 gold production of 85,885 ounces with Gwalia doing the heavy lifting with 56,773 ounces produced.

Their last production update stated they had $262 million in cash which means they accumulated $100 million in less than 12 months. 

SBM must rank as one of the ASX's greatest comeback stories.


----------



## Miner (24 September 2018)

Hello folks
With such a wonderful performance does any one can speculate why the price drove down so much today ? Ironically it was after the Denver presentation was published on ASX .
Does Mr Market know something ?
DNH - was an employee of Sons of Gwalia back in 1993 but world and mining has changed in Gwalia after 25 years.


----------



## HelloU (24 September 2018)

random thoughts that all will need fact checking as may be made up .......someone important sold a whole lot last week, they paid div money out of the bank about now, spending on peel (that may be totally made up dunno), some OS mob are big holders recently (not sure if investors or shorters).

DNH and not looking so all these are just coming from the corners of my head. Hopefully some are truthful and helpful - or just ignore (going to bed).


----------



## HelloU (24 September 2018)

HelloU said:


> random thoughts that all will need fact checking as may be made up .......someone important sold a whole lot last week, they paid div money out of the bank about now, spending on peel (that may be totally made up dunno), some OS mob are big holders recently (not sure if investors or shorters).
> 
> DNH and not looking so all these are just coming from the corners of my head. Hopefully some are truthful and helpful - or just ignore (going to bed).



yep  vassie dumped $4M  (cos he had to buy milk or something) so I reckon every one of those things prolly contributed .......maybe a little bounce post denver for brave DT peeps . Anyway, asleep now.


----------



## Miner (24 September 2018)

HelloU said:


> yep  vassie dumped $4M  (cos he had to buy milk or something) so I reckon every one of those things prolly contributed .......maybe a little bounce post denver for brave DT peeps . Anyway, asleep now.



Ha Ha.
Yes I read Vassie's sell and excuse . It was millions. Something might be there and you do not expect the CEO be so naive on his tax objectives. You have a good point there.
But SBM is also held heavily by financial institutions and alike. 
Did  Vassie alone contribute to 10% slump  ? I know generally gold stocks slumped today. Let us see tomorrow market. Me DNH as well


----------



## HelloU (25 September 2018)

Miner said:


> Ha Ha.
> Yes I read Vassie's sell and excuse . It was millions. Something might be there and you do not expect the CEO be so naive on his tax objectives. You have a good point there.
> But SBM is also held heavily by financial institutions and alike.
> Did  Vassie alone contribute to 10% slump  ? I know generally gold stocks slumped today. Let us see tomorrow market. Me DNH as well



Would be no surprise if he has done an equity swap with the milk boss lady ...... prolly both did not get in early enough for finals footy tickets and just paying what the scalpers are asking. Nothing else is as good as getting corporate box at the footy.

(you would need to know who the milk lady is that did similar last week to get that, lol)

seriously ...is that OS bank a thing? ....but what I know is shorts are way down ...except last friday.


----------



## Miner (25 September 2018)

HelloU said:


> Would be no surprise if he has done an equity swap with the milk boss lady ...... prolly both did not get in early enough for finals footy tickets and just paying what the scalpers are asking. Nothing else is as good as getting corporate box at the footy.
> 
> (you would need to know who the milk lady is that did similar last week to get that, lol)
> 
> seriously ...is that OS bank a thing? ....but what I know is shorts are way down ...except last friday.



Mate
Let's watch the market today.
One point of observation on your comments regarding the milk lady. I am a bit concerned that you appeared to be feminist and prejudged Vassie's preference.
How did you or we know that it was not the milkman he spent millions


----------



## HelloU (25 September 2018)

Miner said:


> Mate
> Let's watch the market today.
> One point of observation on your comments regarding the milk lady. I am a bit concerned that you appeared to be feminist and prejudged Vassie's preference.
> How did you or we know that it was not the milkman he spent millions




I was actually more concerned that she is kiwi (is she a kiwi idk?)
Good luck to us all ....in everything ..... for ever .....
see ya


----------



## barney (26 September 2018)

Should be a good performer if the POG behaves a bit better.


----------



## explod (1 January 2019)

SBM is recovering from its recent drop. So with the Rising Aussie gold price I feel that it will do well in 2019


----------



## Miner (23 January 2019)

Another steller performance by SBM (my first mining employer in Australia back in 1993 when it was Sons of Gwalia with happy memory of Leonora Town of 1100 people, with previous residence being Melbourne) !
Any way, $357 M cash . Hopefully it will be nicely invested. Or could it be a catch for Anglo Ashanti who wants to quit Africa ? Just wild dream but with Sunrise only near by who knows .
I noticed, how market punished NST for $75 per oz AISC increase  but did not wink with SBM AISC potentially going up by $15 per oz. I am not complaining however being a holder.


----------



## Miner (22 March 2019)

Good Morning all
Reading the report https://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20190322/pdf/443pjdsx5n8rx3.pdf
Couple of items I am reading and would like to know if you are reading same way!

Capital investment on Gwalia mine is required unless trucking option is continued as the first option.
Ventillation is a constraint to increase production - bottleneck (?)
Should there be an option other than trucking requires significant lead time for sure - hydraulic haulage engineering, procurement and implementation would need 12 months or so (IMO). That could be linked with additional ventillation due to heat load increase from hydraulic haulage equipment, interruption in production during construction.
So in short, SBM pricing would be on watch.
Holding for sure for long term.


----------



## explod (22 March 2019)

The chart currently indicates reasonable confidence.  They have overcome a number of significant issues over the last few years, not without accompanying drops of course, but overall seem to be a determined productive company.   Your analysis and understanding is much better than mine on this Miner but yes, see it as a hold also.


----------



## Miner (22 March 2019)

explod said:


> The chart currently indicates reasonable confidence.  They have overcome a number of significant issues over the last few years, not without accompanying drops of course, but overall seem to be a determined productive company.   Your analysis and understanding is much better than mine on this Miner but yes, see it as a hold also.



Thanks @explod for your prompt analysis with a chart.
Lets see what pans out .
I must confess tohave a strong weakness with Gwalia mine being the first gold mine I have every visited and worked in 1993 (26 years back) - used to call Sons of Gwalia. All part of sweet memoir however.


----------



## kid hustlr (22 March 2019)

Wow what an ugly day for SBM today currently down 30% the big spikes down continue


----------



## Miner (15 May 2019)

SBM - Perplexed case -  since Sons of Gwalia's demise.
Now SBM is under trading halt. In March this year Market already punished after a very high capital investment story was published.
Then today acquisition of Atlantic Gold - I am not sure if this would be a really good story for the market to judge on Friday 17 May,  as SBM has no previous working mines in Americas - slightly different ball game there. Would equity raise at $2.89 against the closing price of $ 3.32 be a good story? I am hoping - the market should get excited. SBM does need lots of cash to support their capital investment and this could be a win-win strategy.
https://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20190515/pdf/4453b6t26g497m.pdf
https://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20190515/pdf/4453d47vy550k6.pdf
If market welcomes this then the majority shareholder catalytic would be regretting to sell off 2% of its holding only a few  days earlier of the trading halt
https://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20190506/pdf/444wn5781jcsxc.pdf

Disclaimer - A holder.
My head says SBM is going down, my heart (an ex SOG employee of good times) says - trust SBM management.


----------



## Miner (17 May 2019)

This morning my head won and heart fell down.
SBM has been thrashed and I noticed the report from creditsuisse was published on MF free forum, that SBM is sell .
Not a good day for me on ASX


----------



## Trav. (14 July 2019)

Small pullback on Friday may allow for a good entry Monday. On my watch list.


----------



## Sean K (14 July 2019)

Looks like they paid overs for the Canadian acquisition. By my reading they're paying $779m for 2.4m oz. Is this right? AZM has more gold in the ground in Ghana and their mc is about $10m. What am I missing there?


----------



## explod (14 July 2019)

Have been in FBM and followed them for a long time but they have come undone with a number of offshore pursuits.

One of the companies that taught me to stay home where I can check the oil outlet screw myself.


----------



## Trav. (23 February 2020)

well not for me this one. I was looking for a positive but gave up, the AISC is something that investors hone in on and SBM will not win too many friends here IMO.


----------



## lesqld (30 April 2020)

For the MAY 2020 competition, my selection is SBM.
This COVID-19 is putting holes in so many stocks it is very hard to pick a winner for 1 x month's activity.
SBM production is down on calendar year 2019, exploration is virtually halted, they've had to draw down on debt facility but gold spot price is gradually increasing and I think SBM management will act accordingly and we will see an improved share price on May 30th.


----------



## mullokintyre (18 May 2021)

SBM cruched this morning on downward revision of the  Full guidance.  
The main reason for this downgrade is the slower than expected changeover to a new mining  subcontractor, macmahon holdings. They are struggling to fill mining positions for the mine contract.
It kinda begs the question as to why they changed mining contractors. 
Would love to have a chat with the board about this latest fiasco.


----------



## BlindSquirrel (27 May 2021)

This is my weekly chart for SBM. It's stuck between two weekly order blocks and looks to be forming a broadening descending wedge within this larger channel. It's already retested the recent downwards trendline and double-bounced off that order block from 2015 which has been respected 3 times now.






If it can break out of the BDW and flip that red OB into support then it will need to take out the larger channel and I'll be a happy camper!
There's resistance at around $2.50 as well.


----------



## mullokintyre (27 May 2021)

mullokintyre said:


> SBM cruched this morning on downward revision of the  Full guidance.
> The main reason for this downgrade is the slower than expected changeover to a new mining  subcontractor, macmahon holdings. They are struggling to fill mining positions for the mine contract.
> It kinda begs the question as to why they changed mining contractors.
> Would love to have a chat with the board about this latest fiasco.



I sent an email off to the comms spokesperson asking why they changed miners, and what guarantees there were in place to get staff. The usual bull**** answer as follows



> Thank you for your email.
> 
> The decision to appoint a new underground mining contractor was to improve the future performance at Gwalia, with the structure of the new contract more aligned with productivity and safety improvements.
> 
> ...



No answer as to why, nor performance KPs  mentioned.
The current management has been nothing short of piss poor for SBM, the  next AGM will be interesting.


----------



## Miner (10 August 2022)

mullokintyre said:


> SBM cruched this morning on downward revision of the  Full guidance.
> The main reason for this downgrade is the slower than expected changeover to a new mining  subcontractor, macmahon holdings. They are struggling to fill mining positions for the mine contract.
> It kinda begs the question as to why they changed mining contractors.
> Would love to have a chat with the board about this latest fiasco.



AFTER one year and half SBM crashed again. I have had doubt on their CAPEX value and can not accept the AISC +$2000  being so low.








						SBM share price and company information for ASX:SBM
					

View today’s SBM share price, options, bonds, hybrids and warrants. View announcements, advanced pricing charts, trading status, fundamentals, dividend information, peer analysis and key company information.




					www2.asx.com.au
				





			https://cdn-api.markitdigital.com/apiman-gateway/ASX/asx-research/1.0/file/2924-02551661-3A598762?access_token=83ff96335c2d45a094df02a206a39ff4
		


What happened to this mob having increased its stake and collapsed more than 10 % within a week. So called fundy expert or dart players ?



			https://cdn-api.markitdigital.com/apiman-gateway/ASX/asx-research/1.0/file/2924-02549630-3A598438?access_token=83ff96335c2d45a094df02a206a39ff4


----------



## qldfrog (10 August 2022)

Miner said:


> AFTER one year and half SBM crashed again. I have had doubt on their CAPEX value and can not accept the AISC +$2000  being so low.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Put a small buy order there.see if it can fill . start being quite low not to get some income in coming years


----------



## noirua (24 September 2022)

chicken said:


> Reading the latest Share Magazine an intresting article caught my eye..SBM..who bought the gold assets from SGW...any comments ,or what do the investors think ???? Price is cheap enough...at present 11c...is there life in this stock...comments please...SHARE MAGAZINE thinks so...



A reminder of St Barbara back in 2005 at just 11c.  In 1987 the shares hit 55c before falling from 36c to 9c in a single day on October 19 1987  - the Great Mining Crash. . Back in 1990 ( old name Endeavor Resources Limited ) the share price was 2c and briefly touching 1.5c.  In 1994 the St Barbara Mining share price reached about $2.80 up over 140 times from its low point.  SBM is going through trying times now but its history shows it has ups and downs like few others. Endeavor Resources was a high flyer in the 1960s and 1970s mining boom.





						CCH iKnow | Australian Tax & Accounting
					

Resource of Australian Tax and Accounting materials, including Legislation, Rulings, Cases, Commentary, Practice Aids and News




					iknow.cch.com.au
				








						Atkins wins fight for control of St Barbara
					

The battle for control of St Barbara Mines Ltd finally reached a conclusion yesterday when Mr Ross Atkins regained control of the company after a protracted 18- month battle.




					www.afr.com
				











						Magistrate scathing of former mine boss
					

Former St Barbara boss Ross  Atkins has been savaged in the WA Warden's Court, with Magistrate Stephen Wilson describing his evidence in a tenement forfeiture hearing as "demonstrably false".




					thewest.com.au
				



Mining Booms and the Australian Economy


			https://www.rba.gov.au/publications/bulletin/2010/mar/pdf/bu-0310-10.pdf


----------



## rcw1 (18 October 2022)

Good morning
SBM announcement not good:

Shortage of equipment and workers is 'an area of significant concern' for St Barbara, which has cut guidance and deferred capital expenditure on major projects by 12 months following a slow first quarter.

The group's gold production for the first quarter of FY23 came in at 63,700 ounces, down from the 67,000 ounces in the prior corresponding period.

The group sold 62,726 ounces of gold during the quarter at an average realised price of $2486 per ounce – lower that the previous quarter's 85,650 ounces at $2521 per ounce.

Group all-in sustaining cost (AISC) for the quarter came in at $2490 per ounce, much higher that the $1492 per ounce in the prior corresponding period due to higher fixed costs.

While its Simberi mine in PNG and Atlantic in Canada performed in line with expectations, the group production result came in lower than anticipated due to slower than expected ramp-up in underground mine equipment availability and utilisation at its Leonara operations in WA, which includes the Gwalia mine.

The group has now deferred the expansion of its Leonara processing plant by 12 months to "reduce execution risk with availability of construction contractors and reliability of equipment lead times of significant concern in the current market conditions". Its Simberi plans have also been deferred.

The deferral has also resulted in production guidance for FY23 being cut by 14 per cent because it had been previously underpinned by the delivery of 1.1 million tonnes of Gwalia ore to the processing plant.

"Across the industry there has been intense competition for highly skilled fitters and maintainers and St Barbara, together with Macmahon, has only been able to fill the majority of required positions by the end of September," the group said.

"It has become evident the full year target of 1.1Mt of ore out of Gwalia cannot be achieved in FY23," the group said, calculating a new target of 950,000 tonnes.

"Capital expenditure guidance has been updated to reflect the deferral of the Simberi Sulphide project, the Leonora Processing Plant expansion to 2.1Mtpa, development of the Aphrodite underground mine and refractory ore treatment capability at Leonora," St Barbara said.

The group also updated the underlying currency guidance for the lower Aussie dollar with AISC guidance for Leonora updated to reflect lower gold production.

FY23 production guidance is now for 260,000-290,000 ounces of gold at a higher AISC of $2250-$2500 per ounce with sustaining capital expenditure cut to $70m-90m and growth capex at $53m-$70m.

It compares to the August guidance of consolidated gold production of between 280,000 and 315,000 ounces at an AISC of between $2,050 and $2,150 per ounce with sustaining capex of $75m–$95m and growth capex of $95m–$120m.

St Barbara last traded at $0.537


----------



## Dona Ferentes (18 October 2022)

ouch


----------



## Sean K (18 October 2022)

Any management or board taken a hit for this train wreck?


----------



## mullokintyre (18 October 2022)

Sean K said:


> Any management or board taken a hit for this train wreck?



Nah, its market forces, beyond their control, would have been enormously worse had the managers not put steps in place to alleviate the results.
Does that sound about right?
Mick


----------



## rcw1 (18 October 2022)

Good evening,
https://cdn-api.markitdigital.com/a...pdf?access_token=00074IMp86NNVMWPc1I5tTCaEetK 
_(p 13)  "Red 5 participates in strategic consolidation discussions from time to time. Red 5 is in ongoing discussions with St Barbara (SBM) regarding potential operational synergies: ... "  "Combined KOTH and Gwalia Ore Reserves of 4.9Moz1 , located ~30 km’s" apart_

Operational synergies, what does that actually mean?  ha ha ha ha ha

St Barbara owns and operates Atlantic in Canada, Simberi in Papua New Guinea, and Leonora in Western Australia.  SBM says, Simberi and Atlantic operations performed in line with expectations, but the Gwalia mine within the Leonora operation was impacted by lower equipment availability and utilisation.  

SBM acknowledges discussions with RED5 in an announcement on 29/09/22 and says in part:  "The discussions with Red 5 are very preliminary in nature and are incomplete with no agreement or understanding between the parties regarding the terms of any combination, nor is there any certainty of any agreement being reached."  What else could they say really.  Probably true, mostly ha ha ha ha.


			https://cdn-api.markitdigital.com/apiman-gateway/CommSec/commsec-node-api/1.0/event/document/1410-02574456-4VLLPDAK242OQ9EFLT7IL1VONP/pdf?access_token=00074IMp86NNVMWPc1I5tTCaEetK
		


Maybe SBM and Red5 looking at doing something.  Consolidation, not sure.  Hope not, don't like RED5.

At the end of the September quarter, St Barbara had $65 million in cash, close to a 35 million decrease from the June quarter.

Have traded SBM heaps of times, not for awhile though.  Had disappointed rcw1 so.  Will watch closely tomorrow and coming days for any openings.  They got gold they do.  rcw1 view, kindly conduct your own due diligence and have a very nice night.

Kind regards
rcw1


----------



## qldfrog (18 October 2022)

rcw1 said:


> Good evening,
> https://cdn-api.markitdigital.com/a...pdf?access_token=00074IMp86NNVMWPc1I5tTCaEetK
> _(p 13)  "Red 5 participates in strategic consolidation discussions from time to time. Red 5 is in ongoing discussions with St Barbara (SBM) regarding potential operational synergies: ... "  "Combined KOTH and Gwalia Ore Reserves of 4.9Moz1 , located ~30 km’s" apart_
> 
> ...



One of my perpetual disappointment too.i get in..i lose...


----------



## The Triangle (19 October 2022)

rcw1 said:


> Good morning
> SBM announcement not good:
> 
> Shortage of equipment and workers is 'an area of significant concern' for St Barbara, which has cut guidance and deferred capital expenditure on major projects by 12 months following a slow first quarter.
> ...



Indicative of the times in my opinion...  So many WA gold miners are simply not good long-term investments.  Grade too low, cost structure too high and any profits usually get turned into more capital spending.  Debt and capital raisings typically cover dividends if paid.   

Think I've posted this table before, but this is roughly the AISC vs the $ outflows for FY22 (not including debt/dividends) for a bunch of gold miners (one or two have copper I think, might be off by $50 or so).  GOR and NST were the only ones which looked like they generated enough $$$ to pay decent dividends.  The rest all looked like cash burning machines.   Costs keep going up.  So many investors need to learn that ASIC and reported profits are just accounting witchcraft.  Follow the money follow the cashflow because miners are masters of turning $100 today into $50 tomorrow. 





It's a shame SBM has never managed to leverage their Gwalia mine into much of anything else.  All the overseas things seem to have been duds. (let's not forget the bad karma of the AFP Investigation).  I don't see how they have an 87-year resource life as you can't keep mining to the center of the earth...  I suppose a resource life doesn't consider the costs of mining?

SBM used to own king of the hills and dumped 7-8 years ago to saracen for a few million who then dumped it for about 4-5x what they paid for it to red5 who know have a market cap not too far off that of SBMs.  Silly industry.


----------



## rcw1 (19 October 2022)

Hmmmmmmm $0.485
Many buyers queuing … 

Kind regards
Rcw1


----------



## rcw1 (17 November 2022)

Good morning,
Really good news for SBM.  New leadership !!!  slides in after a couple hard decisions made.  Wise move.

A month after slashing output expectations and pushing back capital investment at its underperforming gold mines, St Barbara managing director and chief executive Craig Jetson will hand over the reins of the business to Western Areas chief executive Dan Lougher, who led its takeover by IGO in June, to replace him on 28 November.

Jetson, who resigned, joined the group in February 2020 with an on-boarding grant of 200,000 shares and an annual base salary of $1m, including superannuation.  He took home $1.5m in remuneration to the end of June 30 this year.  No reason was given for Mr Jetson's resignation.

Lougher is being appointed on a lower annual fixed salary of $750,000, but is set to receive 800,000 shares as a one-off grant and will be eligible for other incentives, subject to milestones.  Jetson will remain with the company for a few weeks after Lougher joins to ensure a comprehensive and orderly handover.  Nice, as it should be.  No bad blood then...

St Barbara non-executive chairman Tim Netscher said the board is pleased to have secured Dan.
"An initial important priority for Dan will be to ensure that the agreed FY23 Gwalia business plan and budget are delivered and that the significant value associated with the Leonora Province Plan is unlocked, including potential value accretive corporate activity".
Shares in St Barbara, valued at $478m, last traded at 59c, down 58 per cent for the year so far.

Holding.

Kind regards
rcw1


----------



## The Triangle (17 November 2022)

rcw1 said:


> Good morning,
> Really good news for SBM.  New leadership !!!  slides in after a couple hard decisions made.  Wise move.
> 
> A month after slashing output expectations and pushing back capital investment at its underperforming gold mines, St Barbara managing director and chief executive Craig Jetson will hand over the reins of the business to Western Areas chief executive Dan Lougher, who led its takeover by IGO in June, to replace him on 28 November.
> ...



I don't think anyone will argue that SBM needed a leadership change but swapping to Dan Lougher is hardly an upgrade.  And from memory he's recently been appointed to at least two other boards (American West and some other nickel player in Asia?)   When DL took over at Western Areas (I was a shareholder) in early 2012 the share price was over $5 per share and the future was bright.  A decade later IGO bought Western Areas for $3.87 per share (roughly an annual loss of 3% if you had held for 10 years).   Now nickel was probably about $18000 USD/Tonne at that point and was not much higher when they sold out - but still - that's hardly a very good track record.   From memory Tim Netscher was on the WSA board of directors so hardly a surprising outcome here.  But this might just be a short-lived appointment as all the rumours are that there will be consolidation in this space either with genesis, red 5, or other parties.   

But back to SBM - they are screwed unless they can drop the AISC down well below forecast.  Someone needs to give them more money to cover all the capital (as I don't think existing cash and facilities will do) and more money may have been a condition attached to the departure of one MD and the appointment of another.  The bardoc acquisition gave them a heap of refractory ore which required millions to be spent retrofitting the SBM mill - which has now been delayed so...where is the upside to SBM other than the upside which comes from the possible increase in the POG?   Sometimes I think crypto is a better bet than West Aussie gold miners.


----------



## Sean K (17 November 2022)

The Triangle said:


> But back to SBM - they are screwed unless they can drop the AISC down well below forecast.




Those projects almost look unfeasible at those AISCs. When you add in the sustainment and growth CAPEX they're probably making a few bucks an ounce. Need AUD POG to go well over $3k I think.


----------



## rcw1 (24 November 2022)

Good afternoon
Sold holding for a nice earn.  Some good movement today.  SP come out of its month long or so hibernation.

Have a very nice day today.

Kind regards
rcw1


rcw1 said:


> Hmmmmmmm $0.485
> Many buyers queuing …
> 
> Kind regards
> Rcw1


----------



## rcw1 (14 December 2022)

Good afternoon 

St Barbara resumed trading for the first time since it revealed plans to merger with Genesis Minerals.  Announcements concerning this merger published.  SP liked all the fuss and got to $0.817.  Currently sitting at $0.737 a 13.38% gain.

Not holding.

Have a safe and happy Christmas and prosperous new year.

Kind regards
rcw1


----------



## Sean K (14 December 2022)

I'm not sure about this merger. Can you make a silk purse out of two cows ears?


----------



## noirua (Saturday at 10:38 AM)

SBM formerly Endeavor Resources is my best lifetime investment by a distance.  It saved my life financially in 1994/1995 when it rose from 2c to $2.80. The profit was unbelievable and it needed to be. So just maybe it will do well this year after similar problems all those years back. I doubt it will reach $70 to beat 1994/1995.

St Barbara Website: https://stbarbara.com.au/
Operations - https://stbarbara.com.au/our-operations/

Long term live charts - https://uk.advfn.com/p.php?pid=staticchart&s=ASX^SBM&p=5&t=1


			https://uk.advfn.com/p.php?pid=staticchart&s=ASX%5ESBM&p=9&t=1


----------

